# Show your recent acquisitions



## [email protected]

I'll start with what I recently picked up.

























































All for under $150 + shipping! I'm done for now so you guys can get some deals. TM has said enough for now lol


----------



## slotnut

Hey jeep well tell tm that u did good cause several or many in tje group are very hard to get and do usually command much in the value each of what u spent just on group. Good deal bud. Congrats.


----------



## rdm95

Got each of these lots for $25.. I'm sellin the ones I now have doubles of, but I'm pretty stoked about that yellow Mustang! That one always goes for alot. I've never seen that red Corvette before either..


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Amazing stuff -- Whenever I watch a lot on feePay it always goes for way stupid money. The slot gods rarely smile on me when it comes to lot purchases...


----------



## [email protected]

rdm95 said:


> Got each of these lots for $25.. I'm sellin the ones I now have doubles of, but I'm pretty stoked about that yellow Mustang! That one always goes for alot. I've never seen that red Corvette before either..


I have the red corvette it was sold as a single. I bought it new I think in 1990? If you get tired of looking at the green Mustang lmk lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I recently got this not so common org/wht Chevelle.










And this Lemans Jag...


----------



## ParkRNDL

Recent Craigslist find...

This was one of the photos from the Craigslist ad:










Not shown is a big box of Tyco and Lifelike track and about 5 original jars of Aurora Red Oil.

This is the good stuff once I got it home:










None of those bodies have chassis under them. The three tan bodies are near perfect, while the white Maserati has cut wheelwells and the turquoise Jag has cut wheelwells and is missing the windows and rear bumper. The TJ chassis runs but needs a driven gear. The set box was empty and had the corners blown out, but I taped it up and hung it on the wall in the dungeon. There were also a couple of trashed 440 chassis and some other odds and ends included.

The ad made it seem like a screamin' deal for 50 bucks, but once I got there and saw there were no chassis under all those bodies, it took some of the luster off. Still pretty happy with what I got... plus there was an original Aurora GTO rear bumper in the pit box, which I needed to complete a brown GTO, so that was a bonus.

--rick


----------



## alpink

nice haul!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Jeepmon, nice finds. I recently got both of those Chapparals at a car show and one of those rubber-band Camaro sets off a Craigslist deal. And that blue/white Mustang is sharp.

rdm, LOVE the green Mustang and the red XL Camaro...

--rick


----------



## [email protected]

I'm a doofus. Guess I should read more threads before starting this one. 
:beatdeadhorse:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=392306


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Be easy on yourself Jeepman...there's a difference... Your thread is the latest stuff, the other thread is glad you acquired, big difference, IMO... I've bought/gotten a lot I wish I hadn't acquired!!! RM


----------



## rdm95

[email protected] said:


> I have the red corvette it was sold as a single. I bought it new I think in 1990? If you get tired of looking at the green Mustang lmk lol


The Green Mustang was a double for me so I listed it on eBay.. It ended last nite & sold for $51


----------



## copperhead71

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Be easy on yourself Jeepman...there's a difference... Your thread is the latest stuff, the other thread is glad you acquired, big difference, IMO... I've bought/gotten a lot I wish I hadn't acquired!!! RM


What he said:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz

*willys!*

I found a Johnny Lightning yellow flamed Willys pullback NIB at a fleamarket for $1... 

Scott


----------



## rdm95

Snagged this whole box plus 2 plastic organizers full of Tyco & G-plus parts for $100..


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> I recently got this not so common org/wht Chevelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this Lemans Jag...


Whats with the wheels on the Chevelle? Never seen those before...


----------



## Gareth

My wife and I usually go to the same two car boot sales when we decide to go to one at all. The first smaller one is usually my favourite as that is where you usually find treasure. Recently that's been a dartboard, small snooker table, table football and these four Tyco F1s for £10. Unbelievably the guy was selling beat up 1/43rd Artin cars for a fiver so he was obviously pricing on size alone.








This weekend it was the second, enormous sale where I struck the motherlode.

First I picked up the Artin set for 3 quid. This had 2 bikes, 2 cars and 2 bodies with all the track and ancillaries.

Then I got the two AFX sets for 2 quid. No F1 cars but 3 Turbo chassis, Peugeot 205, Golf and the BMW bodies from Vertigo. There are a couple of warped track sections but for that price who is complaining!

Continuing my multi scale adventure (the Artin is 1/43rd) I spotted a trio of Scalextric 1/32nd cars. One BMW touring car needs rear wheels but they all work and cost me 2 quid all in so I was delighted.

Finally on the way to the car I picked up this Mighty Metro set with some extra track. No cars but I have several already so £3 secured it after some good haggling.

Not a bad haul for £10 and certainly the best slot shop I ever had.
Cheers
Gareth


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Gareth, that's some Score :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

No kidding!! Don't clean off the bottoms of your shoes!!! There might be more yet!! You obviously stepping in something good!

Good seeing you posting too! It's been a while!


----------



## pshoe64

*Recent Buys*

Ran into these at a flea market a couple of weeks ago. the Vega with the silver trim had a busted window post, but that was repaired easy enough. Never seen the white Camaro before. Like it so it was added to the check out.
All 3 cars, $25. Still need to clean the Tyco, but they all run.

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba

pshoe64 said:


> . . . Never seen the white Camaro before. Like it so it was added to the check out.
> All 3 cars, $25. Still need to clean the Tyco, but they all run.
> 
> -Paul


Dang - Nice! Been hunting that Camaro for about 3 years now & still haven't got one. Great score :thumbsup:


----------



## hifisapi

that's a sharp looking Camaro except for the butchered front wheel wells.
Tyco did that so steering chassis could be used with the body. Boooo.

I know you can get the '77 firebirds both with and without butchered front
wheel wells, but I think all the Camaros had the chopped wells.


----------



## hifisapi

I take back what I said about all the Camaros having chopped wheel wells.
I have at least one, orange with Camaro written on the doors, with nice tight wheel wells just like some of the firebirds.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

hifisapi said:


> Whats with the wheels on the Chevelle? Never seen those before...


Those wheels are on the AW Christmas ornament chassis.


----------



## hefer

pshoe64 said:


> Ran into these at a flea market a couple of weeks ago. the Vega with the silver trim had a busted window post, but that was repaired easy enough. Never seen the white Camaro before. Like it so it was added to the check out.
> All 3 cars, $25. Still need to clean the Tyco, but they all run.
> 
> -Paul


Is that the one from the TRU twinpak?


----------



## hefer

hifisapi said:


> I take back what I said about all the Camaros having chopped wheel wells.
> I have at least one, orange with Camaro written on the doors, with nice tight wheel wells just like some of the firebirds.


Do you have a pic you can share. I've never seen a Camaro without the hogged wells. I love this body, but those wheel wells...OUCH!


----------



## rdm95

I have quite a few Camaros and this is the only one not already discussed here that has normal sized wells..


----------



## hifisapi

*here it is, read em and weep fellas*



hefer said:


> Do you have a pic you can share. I've never seen a Camaro without the hogged wells. I love this body, but those wheel wells...OUCH!


Here it is. Its the IROC Camaro no less. Way undervalued on todays market imho.


----------



## Gareth

slotcarman12078 said:


> No kidding!! Don't clean off the bottoms of your shoes!!! There might be more yet!! You obviously stepping in something good!
> 
> Good seeing you posting too! It's been a while!


Cheers guys. I was beaming about it. Bit cross with myself today though I left behind a Micro Scalextric/Marchon figure eight with two great chassis. One of the F1 cars had a missing rear wing so I was going to go back and haggle but alas it had been sold already.
So I was heading round lamenting, my wife spotted some HO track and pulled it out to show me. It turned out to be an enormous Tyco set, everything present including the flags, controllers, power and barriers and the cars are sharknose F1s. The Winfield Williams and #3 Ferrari. Both cars are immaculate and the lot was a fiver. Will post snaps later but it is a cracking deal. So another good day.


----------



## [email protected]

This one I'm really excited about. I'll post the link. The cars were a bonus but something gray is hidden in there that I've been waiting on for 6 years. :thumbsup:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-LOT-o...yhx8h4bwpjwuthPn66dzk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc











Love the RR crossing. Paid a little under $30 including shipping.


----------



## [email protected]

hifisapi said:


> Here it is. Its the IROC Camaro no less. Way undervalued on todays market imho.



I always liked that Camaro. Tyco modeling did a decent job with that one. I can look past the larger wheel well version too.


----------



## pshoe64

*Finally - Holy Grail Car Acquired!!!!*

Literally years in the making, I snagged a yellow AFX Porsche 510K Sunoco car on ebay...for...$16.00. No stickers, but I have those, and the nose is in typical shape (broken at the bottom) but in more than acceptable condition for me. Pictures to come as soon as it shows in my mailbox. Woo-Hoo!!!!

-Paul


----------



## rdm95

[email protected] said:


> I always liked that Camaro. Tyco modeling did a decent job with that one. I can look past the larger wheel well version too.


That same body, only this one has the big wheel wells. I just got this one yesterday..my first!


----------



## rdm95

Hows this recent acquisition.. You see what I saw? You wouldnt believe what I got it all for... lol


----------



## Jisp

Last week I snagged an auction for six boxed cars. Been feeling pretty happy with myself all week.... until they arrived today. Here are my six "New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item" cars. I've just sent the seller a message explaining that I think my understanding of the term brand new and unused differs from his, just a little. :freak:
I'm interested to see what he has to say.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Michael, in the Real 1:1 world, we have *USED* Car salesmen, although today they sell "Previously Owned" cars, but the stigma still applies. 
Now of course, we have our internet Slotcar Sellers, who carry on the *USED* Car Salesman pedigree, so don't kick the tires - Cuz they're Still BRAND NEW- ya know


----------



## Jisp

Ralph, I felt gutted when I saw the cars. I thought I had made one of those rare "diamond in the rough" purchases. What I have is six _very_ previously owned cars. For now I'll give the guy the benefit of the doubt and assume he knew not what he was doing..... and I'll pretend he didn't tell me via a message that he was also a collector!

At the end of the day I chalk it up to a purchase gone wrong. I want my money back and he can have his brand new cars back.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

How bout a pic of the other side of those cars? Maybe you can trade them off here?


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> Hows this recent acquisition.. You see what I saw? You wouldnt believe what I got it all for... lol


I see that #3 Wrangler car.


----------



## vansmack2

Jisp said:


> Last week I snagged an auction for six boxed cars. Been feeling pretty happy with myself all week.... until they arrived today. Here are my six "New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item" cars. I've just sent the seller a message explaining that I think my understanding of the term brand new and unused differs from his, just a little. :freak:
> I'm interested to see what he has to say.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael.


Like NTxSlotCars said, post a pic of the other side. I don't know what you paid for them, but I might be interested in some. I do collect Tomy. You can PM me if you like. They are used, but look to be in good shape. They all have the slower (higher ohms) gold wire armatures in them.

I usually ask the Ebay seller to post a pic of the bottom side so that I can verify the condition, especially if the price is not very low.


----------



## vansmack2

Here are some of my recent additions.

My newest Firebird to add to my Camaro and Firebird collection. This is an early 90s Marchon Firebird.


This is a body/chassis lot I got for $55 buy it now. That shadow car often goes for close to that by itself so I snapped that lot up. I already sold the T-Jet chassis, and have the 2 Lazers for sale with those two chassis in them. I am keeping most of the other bodies.


Here is another body lot I got for a good price. I already had the blue 57 Chevy, so I resold that one. The yellow Roadrunner, and black Mustang are nice. I will strip the chrome off the 240Z, because I don't like chromed cars.


This is a motor lot I got. I wanted the SG+ endbells and Mabachi endbells that are in there. Nearly all of the motors work, but since I don't have a use for them I will be selling most all of them. There are several Tyco type motors in that lot.


If anyone wants to buy or trade for any of the items I am parting with then send me a PM.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Strip the 240Z with some household bleach and should leave you a nice 2 tone finish...Be sure and take the bumpers off before stripping...RM


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Strip the 240Z with some household bleach and should leave you a nice 2 tone finish...Be sure and take the bumpers off before stripping...RM


Thanks. That is what I am going to do. I have never done it before, so it will be my first try.


----------



## rdm95

would you sell that 240z or have you stripped it already? no worries if you have or dont want to sell it..i just thought i'd ask since i have never had a chrome one that was actually nice lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

vansmack2 said:


> Thanks. That is what I am going to do. I have never done it before, so it will be my first try.


Take a small jar,pour in some liquid bleach, then drop in the body. The chrome should or start to dissapear in a few minutes. After is dissapears, take it out rinse with water and let dry. Some spots make take a little longer than others. The paint will remain, makes a good looking car, IMO...RM


----------



## vansmack2

hifisapi said:


> Here it is. Its the IROC Camaro no less. Way undervalued on todays market imho.


This one, and several others, are on Ebay right now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-CAMARO...281138528960?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item41752982c0


----------



## old blue

Here is an auction I won. The photos online did not show if the black Cougar had been cut or not so it was a real gamble. In the end I came out okay because the Cougar was very original with vintage decals (my favorite). The green hot rod is missing a passenger side exhaust pipe but otherwise in good shape. The general lee is just something to play with and the rest are just goop projects to play with, all on running solid rivet chassis. Hours of Turd Polishing!!!

Old Blue


----------



## pshoe64

*Now Which One Do I Fix First?*

Goodies arrived today! I have my yellow AFX Porsche 510...Finally! I have 2 bodies, neither perfect, but I can make one pretty good one out of the two. Just need to figure which I work up to my "keeper". Either way, glad to finally get this one!!!! For only $16 too!!!!

-Paul










Got this one today.









Had this one on the "hope to restore" shelf.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like yellow!!! Hey, just put on a silver wing with blue Porsche on the second one...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Faller Caddy*

Acquired the car then had to find a new chassis since the armature had only one working winding out of three. The narrow armature shaft & brass bussing required an exact replacement. I do not rewind armatures & Faller parts are very scarce in this northern neighbourhood. 



Found a new armature & she sure runs well on the stock Continental tires! Never figured out why Aurora never made a Caddy! ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

that black caddy looks really great , 
I have 2 black ones 1 ht. and 1 convert 
1 has extra glue from it original owner but its still a black caddy.
I love the faller caddys I have a bunch of different colors of them.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RL, thats a nice Caddy :thumbsup: I've been lookin for one I could afford for a few years now. I wish I still had the one I had as a kid, but alas, when I moved to my first apt., my mom musta had a garage sale.... and poof, all my Slots found new homes I guess


----------



## hifisapi

rdm95 said:


> That same body, only this one has the big wheel wells. I just got this one yesterday..my first!


Those huge front wheel wells look ridiculous. It is interesting to know that tyco made that particular car both ways.


----------



## hifisapi

XracerHO said:


> Acquired the car then had to find a new chassis since the armature had only one working winding out of three. The narrow armature shaft & brass bussing required an exact replacement. I do not rewind armatures & Faller parts are very scarce in this northern neighbourhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Found a new armature & she sure runs well on the stock Continental tires! Never figured out why Aurora never made a Caddy! ..RL


Is the front glass broken or what?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool Caddy...Johnny Cash would be proud...RM


----------



## slotking

> Show your recent acquisitions


do they have to be slots?

how about my new 20 year old Russian bride
per the internet, she was a top model










she is so hot!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Popeye's sister? :lol:


----------



## partspig

These are two of my most recent acquisitions: a really nice thin crispy crust pizza with cheese, pepperoni and mushrooms and some Yuengling Lager to wash it down with. Now what is a slot car anyways? pig


----------



## rdm95

Thats it..Pig wins!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nooo anchovies, please!!


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotking said:


> do they have to be slots?
> 
> how about my new 20 year old Russian bride
> per the internet, she was a top model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is so hot!!



DON"T EVER, DO THAT AGAIN!

Randy.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Hahahahahhahahahahahahahahah Holy Hannah what a catch your so lucky does she have a sister ?
Personally if she does I hope she smokes cigars " bazing pow HEY NOW "


----------



## [email protected]

partspig said:


> These are two of my most recent acquisitions: a really nice thin crispy crust pizza with cheese, pepperoni and mushrooms and some Yuengling Lager to wash it down with. Now what is a slot car anyways? pig



For shame partspig. I did not know you were into cannibalism. The pepperoni and sausage do contain pork you know. lol:thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

[email protected] said:


> For shame partspig. I did not know you were into cannibalism. The pepperoni and sausage do contain pork you know. lol:thumbsup:


That's turkey pepperoni, and there is no sausage on that pizza!!!  pig


----------



## drumz

I got these yesterday. The Pantera is missing a rear bumper, and the Van is non-magna w/blue drag arm, and I believe it's translucent. Flea Mkt finds !


----------



## XracerHO

Sorry,* hifisapi*, did not get back sooner to the question: Is the front glass broken or what? *No!*
It is not broken just bad harsh photographic lighting in the shop reflecting off the round windshield.
This was a restoration project which will be posted soon with more detail in the One Guy Garage custom thread. ..RL


----------



## rdm95

Just got this.. not one that I've seen come up very often


----------



## hifisapi

rdm95 said:


> Just got this.. not one that I've seen come up very often


yeah, I have that one and it seems to be kinda scarce. You don't see them on ebay that often.


----------



## rdm95

was pretty surprised i won this for that price.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-6-Life-...X4oXibb6EsIWQqOQVkhYI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> was pretty surprised i won this for that price..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-6-Life-...X4oXibb6EsIWQqOQVkhYI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


If those were AFX, Aurora or Tomy, you mostly like would never have got them at that price. I happy for you for getting a good deal.


----------



## rdm95

i know i've seen the blue #3 sell for more than that by itself.. its a set only car and rather scarce if im remembering right.. not like i got them for nothing, but was just very surprised my name was still high bidder after the last 3 seconds went by.. lol


----------



## [email protected]

Could not pass this up. Does this mean I have a sickness?

I paid under $10 shipped. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## vansmack2

[email protected] said:


> Could not pass this up. Does this mean I have a sickness?
> 
> I paid under $10 shipped. Can't wait for it to get here.


I love the Allied van. I had an Allied van truck that was about 18" long when I was a young boy, so they always bring back found memories for me.


----------



## pshoe64

It's not a sickness, but a talent for finding the cool slot car stuff. BTW this line makes no impression on my wife, whatsoever. And there are no "self-help" books for what we do, so nope, not a sickness. I like the trailers, very cool stuff.

-Paul


----------



## billcj

Wife and girls got these for me today....










They got the Maximum Mayhem set for about what I've seen just one of the cars alone cost!


----------



## drumz

flea mkt fnds...


----------



## ParkRNDL

found at a local auction:




























the Porsche and the Roadrunner had the front axle in the wrong holes. there were three pickup shoe springs missing altogether. the Porsche is a dog, and someone whittled the body mounts to make it float way too much, but the other two are good runners. the Cuda is missing the rear bumper. according to the numbers printed on the small cardboard boxes, the 4th car was a Ferrari, of which i have a few extras. most everything else seems to be in the box. gotta tape up the corners of the box top to make it a little prettier...

--rick


----------



## vickers83

*Little black coupe*

View attachment 177944


View attachment 177945


View attachment 177946


View attachment 177947


Had to post some pics of my newest Hilltop body, Very Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man, those chrome 4 gear wheels make that thing look good!!! Thanks for posting, RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

ParkRNDL said:


> found at a local auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Porsche and the Roadrunner had the front axle in the wrong holes. there were three pickup shoe springs missing altogether. the Porsche is a dog, and someone whittled the body mounts to make it float way too much, but the other two are good runners. the Cuda is missing the rear bumper. according to the numbers printed on the small cardboard boxes, the 4th car was a Ferrari, of which i have a few extras. most everything else seems to be in the box. gotta tape up the corners of the box top to make it a little prettier...
> 
> --rick


The King of Finds strikes again!!!!!

Great haul Rick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Geez Rick- I HATE YOU ! ...but :thumbsup: nice haul 
PS- that 'Cuda(even missing the tail panel) is really sweet- you lucky dog


----------



## Bill Hall

OOOOOH...

got the pink tranny too!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bill Hall said:


> OOOOOH...
> 
> got the pink tranny too!


 Sooo...how HIGH PERFORMANCE were those Pink Transformers ? I never saw one before.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Is the pink transformer a big deal? I've had one for years, but stopped using it a while back. Somehow I got it in my head that the old beige Aurora DC-2, which is about the same size and has an on/off switch, worked just as good or better... and since I managed to amass 6 or 8 of them, it was a no-brainer to use one on each lane of the 4-lane...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I got my 2nd old Tyco '32 Ford Cabrio Roadster(on right) today in the mail from eBay ! It's newer than the older TycoPro one with the White Roof. 









The Black Roof Deuce is in really good condition, and runs on a low mileage & FAST HP7 Chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great score!! Reminds me of these folks for some reason...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats!!! I like them Tyco Hot Rods...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

I got these off ebay.... some restorable bodys and chassis , some with aj's rims..
a uncut black toranado and mustang body a turquoise cougar under the bad enamel job
and a red stake body cab.. 
with 12 running tjet chassis and a running afx watremellon 57 nomad 
and 3 running tyco chassis and a bunch of junk bodys .
thank you auction sniper !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271249621653

I don't know how to put the pix of them on here ??
can anyone help and put the pix on here for me ?
thanks 60chevyjim


----------



## grungerockjeepe

People were snoozing on these 2!

It was loose, obviously the wrong chassis but the body is dead mint:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271250295258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_40wt_1425

And this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22126312085...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_543wt_1425

Both went unchallenged...Im planning on mounting the blue lites from the track official on the cop car to make it look correct. Not sure if I should re-sell the T.O, since Ive been betting around an idea to make myself an Ultimate Taxicab to go with my cop car and fire chief...


----------



## vansmack2

grungerockjeepe said:


> People were snoozing on these 2!
> 
> It was loose, obviously the wrong chassis but the body is dead mint:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271250295258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_40wt_1425
> 
> And this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22126312085...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_543wt_1425
> 
> Both went unchallenged...Im planning on mounting the blue lites from the track official on the cop car to make it look correct. Not sure if I should re-sell the T.O, since Ive been betting around an idea to make myself an Ultimate Taxicab to go with my cop car and fire chief...


I was not snoozing, just choosing what to spend my money on. I like both of those cars.


----------



## rdm95

grungerockjeepe said:


> People were snoozing on these 2!
> 
> It was loose, obviously the wrong chassis but the body is dead mint:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271250295258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_40wt_1425
> 
> And this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221263120850?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_543wt_1425
> 
> Both went unchallenged...Im planning on mounting the blue lites from the track official on the cop car to make it look correct. Not sure if I should re-sell the T.O, since Ive been betting around an idea to make myself an Ultimate Taxicab to go with my cop car and fire chief...


Decent price on the TO since its packaged, but personally, i wouldnt have spent $25 with shipping, on an Ultimate police car regardless of how nice it is. they're so common and i guess i've never understood why some go for so much while others sell for a few bucks. i had one that was dead mint and it had the original clamshell cube and i only got $26 for it.. Im not sure I understand what you mean by this either.. "Im planning on mounting the blue lites from the track official on the cop car to make it look correct"


----------



## grungerockjeepe

RDM--my old UPC was cobbled together from probably 4 or 5 different partial cars. The decals are ok, but not great. So I plopped the body from this UPC right onto my existing HP-2. Im gonna pop the red lites out and replace them with the blue ones from the T.O....since cop cars generally have blue lites on top, not red...or at least one of each. That always bothered me on these. Ill prolly sell my old UPC to recoup some of the $$.

Van--wasn't aimed at you...just saying that usually these get bit up to $30 or more. Ive been outbid on a good many of each, and the T.O. sealed in the pak has gone for $40 or more in the past. The 'standard' UPC can sell for $15 or it can sell for $35-40 loose. Im just stoked to have one in good shape, finally! My firecheif is still a cobbled up frankendodge, but thanks to my old UPC, it has lites and pipes at least...


----------



## vansmack2

grungerockjeepe said:


> Van--wasn't aimed at you...


I did not think it was. Just saying I like them too, but have other priorities at present. 

By the way, I have seen many cars go unsold lately. I often watch cars I like even though I have no intention of buying them.


----------



## rdm95

Before you open the TO, you know the lights are different, dont you?


----------



## rdm95

Heres somethin I started doin to those I dont have lights for yet.. The ones on the left all have LED's I found @ Radio Shack in packages of DIY Christmas tree ornaments that were on clearance for like .75¢ or something. Obviously the one on the right is stock. I just nip the leads off, stick em thru the hole and bend the lead around so its tight to the roof. I kinda like how they look and its better than nothing.


----------



## Rick Carter

Very creative RDM!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Works for me!!! It plugs the hole...:thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

If you're going to go that, you might as well get LED blinkies that actually work. These folks will custom make you sets, and you can have 2 reds, a red and a blue, or two blue LEDs. If you get both red, I recommend getting one slow flash and one fast flash. They also have LEDs that flash both blue and red. I don't think the custom sets cost much more than single LEDs. Just make sure you get them for transformers, and not batteries. 

As you've seen, the 3.0 mm should be a pretty close fit. If you buy solid colors (like just red or blue) you can paint the lenses with candy paint so they're not as bright. I would throw a coat of clear on them to protect the candy paint. It helps to scuff them up to give the paint something to stick to. Also, if you want an even closer look to the originals, you can sand the tops to make them flat. Just don't hit the vital organs inside the LEDs!

I also suggest using the chassis with the big capacitor on them. It makes for an easy spot to attach the wires, and the capacitor only helps their function. 

Here's an example of 4 red LEDs tied to one board. The video kinda suck, and with my computer I had to let it run through once, and the watch it again to have it work properly. Click the picture to watch.



Here's a picture of the same ambulance so you can see how they look unpainted.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

rdm95 said:


> Before you open the TO, you know the lights are different, dont you?


Theyre the standard gumballs as the first UPC and UFC, right? I know the later UPC on the U-turn chassis (I have one of those too) has a little bit bigger light? But if they don't work...Ill just open the car, scrap the command control chassis and mount it to an HP-2. 

For the record, Slotcar Central has the gumballs to replace these. Theyre solid red, not the clear red. but $6 + $8 to ship is WAY out of wack for 2 bits of plastic. Only makes sense if its part of a large order, IMHO...


----------



## rdm95

grungerockjeepe said:


> For the record, Slotcar Central has the gumballs to replace these. Theyre solid red, not the clear red. but $6 + $8 to ship is WAY out of wack for 2 bits of plastic. Only makes sense if its part of a large order, IMHO...



exactly why i will never buy anything from him.. i hate getting the shaft on shipping charges and i dont want to be forced to buy more stuff just to save on s/h! I actually have like 4 sets of original lights for them, i just havent gotten around to putting them on any of them yet..lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's a great trick. I need to do that to some of my Tycos...


----------



## Greg W

LOL, looks like a scene from the Blues Brothers !!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Rut roh.. What did Charles do now??? Import a Russian mail order bride?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

rdm95 said:


> exactly why i will never buy anything from him.. i hate getting the shaft on shipping charges and i dont want to be forced to buy more stuff just to save on s/h! I actually have like 4 sets of original lights for them, i just havent gotten around to putting them on any of them yet..lol


Exactly! I can always raid cars for parts and resell what I don't want...its a roll of the dice, but that's better than a 100% chance of high shipping...


----------



## hifisapi

*Here's my latest purchase*

This car came with a missing rear bumper so I had to buy another one for the bumper and made one good one out of two:








This is the early 1977 edition without the superglow paint job. I have both but don't like the superglow version as much. I also put a modern wide pan
440X2 chassis in it for the cool chrome wheels and large rear rubber. I noticed some excessive wear to the front chrome so I went ahead and changed out the front grill and bumper too but that was after this pic was taken.
Aside from some very minor chrome wear to the side pipes, this car now looks like new with perfect paint. This is one of my favorite tycos from the late 70's.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

^ Nice score! I always liked that color combo...both the neon and the standard puke green are great colors with white and black. The car just 'pops'.


----------



## rdm95

Got this lot in the mail today.. Bid on it mainly for the Fire Chief, but I could hardly pass it up on price alone. Well sadly, the Fire Chief was badly broken but has been repaired and will make a fine runner & companion to my other FC's.. Mixed in with this lot, I have managed to find buried treasure! The yellow Maserati for example, is pictured with it being on a chassis..what I discovered is that it was merely sitting on there and is infact a like new, never used body! Neither post has ever had a screw in it! The Indy body is nearly the same with only the front post ever having a screw in it. The green 4 gear body is SUPER nice with the exception of the decals. The orange 4 gear Vega is near mint..AFX Ferrari, Semi, Shadow, & blue Camaro are all really nice.. The Faller body isnt without issue, but its my first and its a darn good one. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Model-M...h7HRdI4zJU1eSadVZdNFU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## grungerockjeepe

that's a good score. If you have even 6 decent complete cars, then you've broke even.


----------



## ParkRNDL

SCORE! i LOVE getting big lots of stuff to sift through. Digging the 6-wheeler and the Mercedes... I have a gray Mercedes, but it's beat pretty bad and missing the roof.

Any chance you'd want to sell the glass out of the green Escort?

--rick


----------



## rdm95

Escort didnt have glass and the top was squished a bit.. It has like new bumpers though! Unfortunately, the 6 wheeler is only a 5 wheeler & is missing the motor scoop behind the driver. Otherwise its nice. This one will be left on the chassis so I dont have another one of them crumble in my hands..lol


----------



## vansmack2

Here is my latest acquisition. I got this lot for a decent price, especially considering that the yellow/black Thunderloop Thriller usually goes for at least $35 by itself. That is the last of the Thunderloop Thriller cars I needed to complete my set of four. All of these cars have Tomy chassis (Turbos and SG+) on them except the Tyco Hardees cars, which is a 440X2. The black Firebird is my second one of those. I don't want the Lions, or Diamond Racing bodies, so I will probably be reselling those. I thought I wanted that Tyco Hardees car, but after seeing how big it is I am now thinking about reselling it. Its body is much bigger than comparable Tomy, or AFX bodies.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

vansmack2 said:


> Here is my lasted acquisition. I got this lot for a decent price, especially considering that the yellow/black Thunderloop Thriller usually goes for at least $35 by itself. That is the last of the Thunderloop Thriller cars I needed to complete my set of four. All of these cars have Tomy chassis (Turbos and SG+) on them except the Tyco Hardees cars, which is a 440X2. The black Firebird is my second one of those. I don't want the Lions, or Diamond Racing bodies, so I will probably be reselling those. I thought I wanted that Tyco Hardees car, but after seeing how big it is I am now thinking about reselling it. Its body is much bigger than comparable Tomy, or AFX bodies.


Being that I am a card carrying Applachian American. I love the stock car bodies. I do not have the Hardee's car. And would love to have it!! I aleady have the Diamond Racing and Lions car. And that is a nice haul for 35 bucks well done.


----------



## vansmack2

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Being that I am a card carrying Applachian American. I love the stock car bodies. I do not have the Hardee's car. And would love to have it!! I aleady have the Diamond Racing and Lions car. And that is a nice haul for 35 bucks well done.


I did not say I paid $35. I said that yellow/black Firebird usually goes for $35 or more. I paid $85 including shipping for all. That is less than $9 each.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

You still did great!!!!


----------



## copperhead71

Great stuff acquired from JT slot yesterday!mad max t jet?:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

Nice lot of vehicles. I am still looking for that Police car at a good price.


----------



## copperhead71

vansmack2 said:


> Nice lot of vehicles. I am still looking for that Police car at a good price.


Thanks vansmack! I was surprised it had the rear guide pin.The Ryder truck also had a Htf guide pin!both firsts for me:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

I don't think I have ever seen an AFX chassis with a rear guide pin before.


----------



## Bubba 123

copperhead71 said:


> Great stuff acquired from JT slot yesterday!mad max t jet?:thumbsup:


yes, version 2 of Mad Max (2nd-3rd movies)...
by Greg Gipes ...Tailightsfaded or Alfaslot1 here on HT..
he also makes the 1 from the original movie as well....:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here are some cars I got recently...

Because I'm a Petty fan...









Some F1's...

















A Rokar I always regretted trading...









Some Indy's...









and a Far truck. I always wanted one of these...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Picked up this lot for $5 plus ship on the bay. The handbook looks promising...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Body lots from the last month or so...



















































What can I say? I'm kind of addicted...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like Sparky will need a bigger shop!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

He opened a warehouse. An outdoor warehouse. The field behind the shop.

"Bessie's gonna haf to find sumwars else to graze..."


----------



## vansmack2

NTxSlotCars said:


> Body lots from the last month or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say? I'm kind of addicted...


I was watching that lot, but you obviously were willing to pay more than me. I can see that one of the green #17 BMWs is broken, but how is the other one? That was the main thing that got my attention, although some of the other bodies looked good too. 

You said you have been busy in your PM to me, and now I see what you mean. I am still waiting for a trade.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The front window posts and window net are smashed on it.
I don't think it happened during shipment but I could be wrong.
I still have that one body set aside for you.


----------



## vansmack2

I went back and looked at the pics, and the BMW was already smashed.


----------



## rdm95

thinking back for quite some time, i cant recall there being very many days that my mailbox doesnt have atleast 1 eBay delivery in it.. most days there are 2 or 3, other days 4,5, even 6. my mailman gets the biggest laugh out of how many packages i receive..lol "Too bad I dont get paid per package, he says" ) sometimes it makes me glad eBay doesnt show how much a person has spent anymore, like they use to!


----------



## vansmack2

I don't get as many as that, but my mailman recently commented that I am giving him a workout. I think he was exaggerating a bit,


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I've got a path wore down to my mailbox...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I've got a path wore down to my mailbox...RM


That's gotta be delivery by horse...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Or pack gerbils...


----------



## njbumper

MY ebay purchases got so bad wife took notice then hit roof


----------



## Gareth

Excellent body bundles NT and they'll be keeping you busy in the shop for sure!

I have to say the broken Toyota Denso and #17 Beemers made me wince. I hate it when you see a desirable or high value car busted.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

I like the 43, 17 & that Rokar. Is the Rokar a Monte Carlo? The Indy/ F1's are im really good shape too .Nice.


----------



## pshoe64

Here's a couple I've picked up or pieced together recently. I fabbed the wing on the Faller F1 and I'm piecing a driver together next.

-Paul




































She's not perfect, but good enough for me and I finally have one in yellow!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And I thought my camera had an pretty good illusion setting on it!!! Great pics...makes those cars look brand new...RM


----------



## vansmack2

Paul,

I love the 510s, and of course I know where you got the Lazer 2000s from.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

NTxSlotCars said:


> Picked up this lot for $5 plus ship on the bay. The handbook looks promising...


This came in today. I gotta say, the Handbook is everything I hoped it would be.
Pages of info from chassis diagrams, to layout schematics, to mods of the day.
I would like to copy it all in PDF to share. It's in really good shape.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

Cool acquisition on the handbook! Each of the three editions of the AFX Handbook has some different material in it. I have the 3rd edition. Never thought to scan it to PDF. That's going on my list of "stuff to do". I still have about 30 catalogs left to scan too. 

-Paul


----------



## rdm95

Snagged these today, 1 right after the other..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slot-cars-a...h7HRdI4zJU1eSadVZdNFU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331001510259?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Some creases and binder issues to the cover, but what info...










Pic of the real Can Am car with the track 









Some chassis stuff...

















What a hack job...


























Even specifics on how to run a club...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Some track layouts...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Some customs and parts stuff...





































All in all some 115 pages of great info. I sure would like to get this on PDF.


----------



## rdm95

Stoopid question, but is there a Vol. 1 of that book? I see it says Vol. 2 on the cover..


----------



## Tazman6069

There are 3 volumes. The 2nd is the best i think a lot more pictures.lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Van,

Here's a better pic of that BMW. I think it's repairable...










Anyone know anything about this van???


----------



## Tazman6069

*Chevy Van*


----------



## alpink

the "wood paneling" on the van is a nice touch. 
I don't recall that being included, so someone made a real nice wood grain side panel out of shelf paper or some such. 
leads to other applications!


----------



## hifisapi

Too bad there aren't any slot cars of American late 1940's bodies. One could make them into "woodies" with wood grained contact paper like this.


----------



## noddaz

*My small haul for today. This is what $5 gets ya...*

I'll take it. Yes I will...


----------



## Gear Head

Nice. Diggin the blue Dino


----------



## pshoe64

*More Salvage Jobs*

Picked these up in trades. None had stickers. I fabbed these in Photoshop from pictures of the complete cars. I need to make a wing for the 917-10.

-Paul


----------



## SCJ

rdm95 said:


> Stoopid question, but is there a Vol. 1 of that book? I see it says Vol. 2 on the cover..


Yes, there are actually four versions of the Aurora hanbook, but none labeled higher than three!?!

Aurora never made mistakes....right?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ

vansmack2 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen an AFX chassis with a rear guide pin before.


 
They are from the Magna-traction stop police series.......they had a radar trap piece of track cars could back up onto and "hide"

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Never seen one of these up close and personal. The body is toast, obviously. But the chassis does run, even though the rear gear is a bit chewed up. Looks like an Aurora G+ piece will be a replacement. But for $5 shipped, that's a bargain for satisfying curiosity:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/38069711060...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_371wt_1425

Been after one of these for some time. Now, which RRR wheel set to buy and apply:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/39064237312...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_373wt_1425


----------



## Gary#8

*Marchon Monsters trucks*

Hi All. I scored these a week ago. The Big Foot runs good but Snake Bite needs the gear in the photo (has crack/split and so far can't repair)Tried gluing but has sleeve in middle that won't come out. Also need one pick up shoe.


----------



## pshoe64

I'd be skeerd if I was in that Indy car.:freak:

-Paul


----------



## philo426

Who made/makes those monster trucks?


----------



## sethndaddy

philo426 said:


> Who made/makes those monster trucks?


Marchon made them, Autoworld will be reproducing them very soon.


----------



## Jisp

Gary#8 said:


> ......Also need one pick up shoe.


Gary, did you see Slotnut offered shoes at post #6 here in your other thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=399934

:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Gary#8 said:


> Hi All. I scored these a week ago. The Big Foot runs good but Snake Bite needs the gear in the photo (has crack/split and so far can't repair)Tried gluing but has sleeve in middle that won't come out. Also need one pick up shoe.


I think any standard MR-1 pickup will work....BUT...there are 3 variations on the MR-1 chassis, all had different style pickups. I think the style used on the black chassis like the Jeeps had will work...


----------



## vansmack2

Gary#8 said:


> Hi All. I scored these a week ago. The Big Foot runs good but Snake Bite needs the gear in the photo (has crack/split and so far can't repair)Tried gluing but has sleeve in middle that won't come out. Also need one pick up shoe.


Try some JB Weld or other liquid steel on that gear. That stuff work miracles, well nearly.


----------



## rdm95

Craigslist score.. Big box of mostly AFX track, box of guard rails/supports, etc. plus the box of cars and parts.. $20


----------



## rodstrguy

Great score rdm95. How many cars are in that box???


----------



## rdm95

5 cars, 2 4-gear chassis, 2 Mag chassis + some misc. chassis parts etc.. Theyre not as nice as I hoped they would be, but it was a good deal regardless.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111150082492?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_40wt_1425

I think I did decent on this. Averaged $10 shipped per car, and the only $10 car in the lot is (possibly) the black T/A...which all depends on how much Bandit fever is in the air. AND, I just checked...its a small-fendered version!

I bought it for the Mustang, blue Porsche, and black BMW...all of these are at least $20 cars, based on the fact that Ive bid $20 on each of these as standalone lots and got outbid. The rest will likely be rEbayed....


----------



## vansmack2

I would not pay that much for TYCOs, but that does not matter. What matters is you wanted them, and it is a good deal to you. So, congrats on your haul grunge.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I take it youre more of a T-jet guy? I stay away from the smaller scale HO's myself..but hey, everyone likes something different! Id only invest in Tjets to rEbay them, honestly. I grew up on AFX but I think Tycos are underrated, especially the older stuff like these. Ive been chasing that blue Porsche a while. Love the color scheme, and most all of those 4-eye carerras are just cool cars. The BMW is rare, and any fox bodied mustang (except that dopey jam car) is a solid investment.


----------



## vansmack2

Not T-Jet, I am a Tomy guy. I do have a few TYCO 440X2s, and now a few Marchon MR-1s of the 1990s era, but nearly all TOMYs.

The 440X2s run good, but they do need a little stronger traction magnets to stay on the track at high speed.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Ah gotcha. I lump my Tomy and AFX stuff together, personally. I prefer the turbo chassis to the newer SRT, SG+ or Mega Gs. I like some slide to my chassis. For the most part I leave 440 X2s alone. In the case of some narrowtab bodies, Ill go for the bar magnet versions. I almost never use widepan 440s, the HPs and Curvehuggers are a LOT more fun!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Got these babies in this week. All for under $40 plus ship.










Not the best lighting, but all are mint right out of the pack. I didn't expect that at these prices.


















I guess you can still get a good deal on eBay...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This was a fairly cheap body lot. I have parts for all these cars. I didn't have the red Camero.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This is a tip for my fellow customizers out there. I have no idea if these stores are nationwide, but I picked up these cars here...










Yep, for a buck a piece. These are Hot Wheels with great wheel/tire combos...


















































I know it's diecast, but for a dollar a set, I thought it was a deal for show cars.
Have at it guys. I'm sure someone here will figure it out before I pull mine back outta the box.


----------



## vansmack2

There are many of those 99¢ only stores here in SO. cal. I have bought some of my plastic bodied cars there. I also get them a Wally World. Sometimes it is good to pick up a few just for the side pipes, etc.


----------



## slotcarman12078

.99 cent store... So this means the dollar stores have been ripping us off all along???


----------



## vansmack2

slotcarman12078 said:


> .99 cent store... So this means the dollar stores have been ripping us off all along???


Yeah, but in recent years 99¢ Only has up the price to 99.99¢, so you do pay a dollar now.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Used to, everything in store was .99, not anymore. 
One time I raced to the counter with a kids nike basketball to happily pay a dollar for, nope, $10 sir.
Still a ton of cheap stuff there. You can get a 4 pack of indy type cars, plastic bodied.
I was thinking of harvesting wings for some custom F1s.

After posting these pics, I'm gonna have to go back for some of these wheel/tire combos.


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> Got these babies in this week. All for under $40 plus ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best lighting, but all are mint right out of the pack. I didn't expect that at these prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can still get a good deal on eBay...


Interesting as three of the cars have dead drivers, two bonnets and one kulwicki.


----------



## vansmack2

I just purchased this body lot for $10 to do some custom work. I have been looking for a a cheap 962 body for a while. Now I get the 962, and Firebird that has some potential, a GMC truck, and a 300ZX. I can use the F1 mounts for custom work also. I already have two of the red Firebirds, one with the bird on the hood, and one without the bird, so it is purely for customizing.


----------



## rdm95

i almost bought that, but said the heck with it.. he had a bunch of lots pretty cheap


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> i almost bought that, but said the heck with it.. he had a bunch of lots pretty cheap


I was hesitant because I have been spending too much, and there are other rarer cars I want to get, but for the price I pulled the trigger.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great score!!! We were both watching that. I wanted it for the #10 Nissan, and #7 gtp car. 
I'll give you $10.50 for the whole lot.


----------



## rdm95

I probly shouldnt say what i snagged all this for..lol


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> I probly shouldnt say what i snagged all this for..lol


That is a good haul. That white Corvette looks really sweet.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

rdm95 said:


> I probly shouldnt say what i snagged all this for..lol


Nice haul! you can have a world of fun with some of those bodies, and I love those dumptrucks since the possibilities for turning them into other kinds of rigs is near endless.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

grungerockjeepe said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111150082492?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_40wt_1425
> 
> I think I did decent on this. Averaged $10 shipped per car, and the only $10 car in the lot is (possibly) the black T/A...which all depends on how much Bandit fever is in the air. AND, I just checked...its a small-fendered version!
> 
> I bought it for the Mustang, blue Porsche, and black BMW...all of these are at least $20 cars, based on the fact that Ive bid $20 on each of these as standalone lots and got outbid. The rest will likely be rEbayed....



This lot came in yesterday and upon inspecting it, I did AMAZINGLY well. The datsuns were both slightly better than the ones already in my collection so a switcheroo was in order. All the rest of the bodies are pretty much C9with barely any laps on the chassis. The rest of those are all early HP7's with the greenwire widegap arms. The cars I wanted (blue Porsche, black BMW, white/red/blue Mustang) were all perfect...if anything they looked better than the pics and those 3 alone just about pay for the whole lot. The firebird looked to be a small fendered model, but I looked at that wrong...it has the wide ones. 

Im considering offering those other 5 cars (datsuns, Camaro, Firebird, yellow Porsche) up for grabs right here, if theres any interest.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got this truck in the mail today. I probably paid a little more than I should have, not a lot more though. These are supposed to have chrome bumpers and roll bar. Also the chassis is supposed to have white rims. Someone changed out the bumpers, roll bar, and chassis with one of the other Tomy GMC trucks. I liked the way it looked so I bought it. This is my first one of these orange GMC trucks. Eventually I will get the chrome/white wheel version.


----------



## hifisapi

vansmack2 said:


> I just got this truck in the mail today. I probably paid a little more than I should have, not a lot more though. These are supposed to have chrome bumpers and roll bar. Also the chassis is supposed to have white rims. Someone changed out the bumpers, roll bar, and chassis with one of the other Tomy GMC trucks. I liked the way it looked so I bought it. This is my first one of these orange GMC trucks. Eventually I will get the chrome/white wheel version.


where did the black parts and orange rims come from?


----------



## vansmack2

hifisapi said:


> where did the black parts and orange rims come from?


From one of these TOMY GMC trucks. They were sold individually, or came in the Devil's Ditch set. I have them both. The bumpers and roll bar could have been stripped, but that would not account for the orange rims. 



Here is what an original should look like.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like your version myself!!! Ties in with the dark windows...RM


----------



## hifisapi

I like the version with the black bumpers and rollbar and the orange wheels myself.


----------



## vansmack2

I like that version better myself, that is why I bought it. The seller also had the chrome version. It sold for just over $25, but who knows what that person's top offer was. These can go for around $50 at times. Even more if it is a carded version. I will get the chrome version simply because it is part of the 1986 first year Tomy collection that I have almost completed collecting.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

vansmack2 said:


> I just got this truck in the mail today. I probably paid a little more than I should have, not a lot more though. These are supposed to have chrome bumpers and roll bar. Also the chassis is supposed to have white rims. Someone changed out the bumpers, roll bar, and chassis with one of the other Tomy GMC trucks. I liked the way it looked so I bought it. This is my first one of these orange GMC trucks. Eventually I will get the chrome/white wheel version.


Actually, take a look at how the bumpers are attached--does it look factory (heat swaged in) or does it look like a workbench special? There was a black bumper version, so this might be legit:
http://hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/..._)_Orange_/_Red_/_Yellow_(gray_trim)_(_loose_)

It should have the white wheels though, the yellows look to be pilfered from one of the red/blue trucks.


----------



## vansmack2

The bumpers look like they have jb weld or something similar on them, not the original plastic melt, but a nice job that nearly matches. The roll bar has some clear spots around it, like maybe super glue. I am not sure if the one on that page is original bumpers, or not. I would have to see closeup pics to be convinced. The wheels are orange, not yellow, and a very close match to the paint.


----------



## sethndaddy

That truck looks awesome. can't beat a black/orange color combo (Halloween, my school colors too, yes I still have school spirit)


----------



## grungerockjeepe

vansmack2 said:


> The bumpers look like they have jb weld or something similar on them, not the original plastic melt, but a nice job that nearly matches. The roll bar has some clear spots around it, like maybe super glue. I am not sure if the one on that page is original bumpers, or not. I would have to see closeup pics to be convinced. The wheels are orange, not yellow, and a very close match to the paint.


yeah I guess theyre a light orange/dark yellow. Kind of the color of Kraft mac n cheese! And yea being that the wheels are from one of those other trucks, the bumpers/rollbar could have been lifted from one too. Who knows? Its a good looking rig either way! Some Vincents would spruce it up perfectly.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

grungerockjeepe said:


> yeah I guess theyre a light orange/dark yellow. Kind of the color of Kraft mac n cheese! And yea being that the wheels are from one of those other trucks, the bumpers/rollbar could have been lifted from one too. Who knows? Its a good looking rig either way! Some Vincents would spruce it up perfectly.



It's OK to love a mutt! :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue

I got this one today. At first I saw it was a red tjet 63 vette. I figured stripping it would give me something to do when winter came... When the car showed up the paint scheme is so cool I do not think I can strip it. The picture does not do it justice. The gloss is amazing, the decals are vintage and the color fades from red to black with some mix of green in there.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe

That picture is tiny. You need to get a Photobucket account.
hojoe


----------



## old blue

Let's try this again.....Now it is bigger but a little blurry.


----------



## alpink

looks interesting, but the camera is trying to focus on the label below the car. try using a blank piece of printer paper or even a lightly tinted paper color ... blue, grey ... for the backdrop.
photographing black objects is always a little challenging anyway.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup!! What Al said!! Taking the picture outside might help too.


----------



## sethndaddy

Although not a recent acquisition the 2 cars on the left are cars Alpink left me pick out of his box for free, I love the paint/decals on them.


----------



## SCJ

hifisapi said:


> I like the version with the black bumpers and rollbar and the orange wheels myself.


 
Except they are not black....but dark grey. 

Never understood why Tomy did this, same with their windscreen, grey just doesn't look right IMHO.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Been wanting one of these for a while, and Ive been outbid for a lot more money:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190895839736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_82wt_1425


----------



## slotcarman12078

Perseverance pays off!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rdm95

All this was in my mailbox today.. Its gonna be a long, fun nite tonite! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

rdm95 said:


> All this was in my mailbox today.. Its gonna be a long, fun nite tonite! :thumbsup:


"Santa" came Early...this Year :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Whoa dude!


----------



## old blue

Okay, so the sun came out today and I tried a white background. Here is the vette again with a stock blue one behind it. In the sun it looks like a dark green paint was used with the red bleeding through. I cannot bring myself to strip the paint off of this one.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe

I wouldn't change a thing. That paint job looks cool. Kinda old school.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmm.. Candy green shot over a red base... That is trick looking, and I can see why you can't strip it. My guess is the red highlights are from handling the body over the years. No doubt that car was someone's pride and joy!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

I picked these up yesterday from the Hobbytown in Frederick Md. They are moving so these were on sale. They still have a good bit of cars left. Tyco/Mattel, Tomy, Life Likes, & a lot of AW's. I should have bought some more but I was not even supposed to buy these! A good bit of parts too. But I was running behind on time too, so I did not have time to look at all of those goodies too.


----------



## ParkRNDL

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I picked these up yesterday from the Hobbytown in Frederick Md. They are moving so these were on sale. They still have a good bit of cars left. Tyco/Mattel, Tomy, Life Likes, & a lot of AW's. I should have bought some more but I was not even supposed to buy these! A good bit of parts too. But I was running behind on time too, so I did not have time to look at all of those goodies too.


Hmmm... I will be in Frederick tomorrow. I'll have to stop by there...

thanks for the heads-up! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

ParkRNDL said:


> Hmmm... I will be in Frederick tomorrow. I'll have to stop by there...
> 
> thanks for the heads-up! :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


Yes Sir you are welcome. That was the 1st time I was in the store, & it is a lot bigger than the one we have here in Winchester. The signs said look for specially marked items for discounts. But I just played dumb (I do that well) & asked are these on sale too? And the lady said let me look them up & she gave me 25% off plus honored my loyalty points for 10 bucks off.


----------



## pshoe64

*Should I Save It or Send It Back*

Here's my latest buy, all the way from Singapore. The cars was perfect when shipped. My backwater post office is not known for gentle handling. The cars packed very well and I have all the parts. It was obviously damaged in transit. The seller is willing to take it back, but I'm thinking I'll keep it and repair the spoilers. It was only $10 and $4 shipping. The rest of the car is great. This was the last of the Vega variations (except that elusive chrome red on I stupidly traded away) I needed and has been one of my favorite funny cars.
What would you guys do?

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, For that price I'd keep it. I'd mix up some of that magic goop, glue, then block sand, and buff it out. If the crack was still visible, reapply, block sand, and polish again. If necessary you could always mask off the spoiler area down to the trunk line, and spray the whole spoiler silver...
And if not happy, wait for another body to come along, then paint that one up...Just my thoughts as opinions may vary...RM


----------



## GTPguy

My vote would be to keep it. 
I think the symetrical looking breaks would mend well, especially since the glue points are white and won't need color matching touchup.
The breaks are clean, and the price was reasonable.


----------



## jobobvideo

heck, that's just a custom spoiler


----------



## slotcarman12078

Goop to the rescue! Clean breaks.. should be an easy fix!


----------



## vickers83

Looks pretty even on the ends, I`d file across the top & make a straight spoiler out of it. No goop or glue required. Just my .2 cents :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

unbroken wheelie bars?


----------



## ParkRNDL

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Yes Sir you are welcome. That was the 1st time I was in the store, & it is a lot bigger than the one we have here in Winchester. The signs said look for specially marked items for discounts. But I just played dumb (I do that well) & asked are these on sale too? And the lady said let me look them up & she gave me 25% off plus honored my loyalty points for 10 bucks off.


Lucky you. I went today, but the woman there told me that the clearance stuff had different color stickers... and the only HO stuff that had sale stickers that I could find was a couple of Mega G police cars. And they were still over 20 bucks on sale. Since I focus on pancake stuff, and the only AW stuff they had was the same Hot Rod Magazine release that was there last time I was there last October, I was kinda out of luck. I did notice some Scalextric sets on sale... two were Star Wars themed and the third was a 1/32 James Bond Skyfall set. Have to admit I looked at that one for a while...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Picked this up a few weeks ago at a local auction.










No cars, and only a couple track sections... but I couldn't resist anyway, just for the rest of the stuff left in the box (and the box itself, which is in decent shape). First of all, there was the usual paper goods...










and then there were some much cooler paper goods that I don't have any of yet. It's in fair to decent shape. There were a couple tabs ripped/missing on the grandstands, but everything else was pretty much intact, if not perfectly flat/straight.










This was the weird part. Two controllers that remind me of Two-Face from the Batman comic/movie. At first glance I thought someone took a blue controller and a yellow controller and swapped halves, but no... they both have a blue right half and a yellow left half. Go figure. The resistor windings are trashed on one. Haven't figured out yet if the good controller has the 80 ohm resistor/guts out of the late Tjet blue controllers...










--rick


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

ParkRNDL said:


> Lucky you. I went today, but the woman there told me that the clearance stuff had different color stickers... and the only HO stuff that had sale stickers that I could find was a couple of Mega G police cars. And they were still over 20 bucks on sale. Since I focus on pancake stuff, and the only AW stuff they had was the same Hot Rod Magazine release that was there last time I was there last October, I was kinda out of luck. I did notice some Scalextric sets on sale... two were Star Wars themed and the third was a 1/32 James Bond Skyfall set. Have to admit I looked at that one for a while...
> 
> --rick


Aw man that stinks maybe she just wanted to get rid of the LL stuff because it had been there for a while? I wanted the Sprints anyway even if she did not discount them. I had thought of stripping them & painting one green for a Steve Kinser car & the other one light blue for a Sammy Swindell Channelock car. But I might just leave them alone.

I thought for sure they would give some $ off on the parts in the glass case.


----------



## pshoe64

*Weekend Catch*

Found this in a flea market Sunday. Didn't have the red chrome and it was priced right. And update on the Vega: a little Testors 3502 and you can't even see a line. I try to remember to snap a shot of the repair later. Al, did the Vega FC come with wheelie bars? None of my reference books show them. They are on the Vega Van, but I don't have any pics with the 74 Vega FC showing them.

-Paul


----------



## alpink

My mistake ( for those that don't understand, MY BADT ).
you are correct, that version never had wheelie bars. and I think yours is exemplary.


----------



## pshoe64

Ya had me scared for minute Al. I went and checked all the ones I had to be sure. Whew, glad to know all the parts are there.:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## slotnut

*collections small and large acquired*

Ok so I've been crazy busy over this past eight months in between life, wife, family and work I've managed to acquire many small collections and trying to sort before posting for trade or sale. Some I've traded with pshoe. 

Any way here are my recents

Group one.


----------



## slotnut

*Group two pics of recent acquired*

More cars acquired 
Group two


----------



## vansmack2

slotnut you sure have been busy. There are several there that I like, especially those two #21 Javelins.


----------



## slotnut

*Group three pics of recent acquired*

Ok one more group for the nite. Now remember this is over the sum,er and early spring. 

Group three.


----------



## slotnut

*recent acquired sorting*

Yepper vansmack I been lucky on a few. And i promised track manager ( wife ) i would release those not needed to replace funds used.

Now i need to sort, cross check with collection to inspect variations, colors, condition to see if different or just need to update replace due to condition.


----------



## Gareth

I'm loving the Tyco 962 collection slotnut! That is beautiful. And you picked up one of my most wanted: the Denso Toyota 88C. Man that car is so pretty!


----------



## krazikev

Hi all i just picked this up and was wondering if this is the chrome champion car. I think the champ car had a bigger post?? thanks sorry had to post another reply to upload pics


----------



## krazikev

sorry all for the delay, here is the tbird I just aquired,I know i asked about it in the other section but at the time i didnt buy it yet, so is it the long post? I never saw a long post so i dont know

View attachment 179612


View attachment 179613


----------



## bobwoodly

Looks like a short post from a Cigar box, speedline, etc. You can always set a chassis on the body to see how it fits. If the body is not "level", that is that the front wheels are crammed up into the car it is probably a short post. It also looks like a gold color and not chrome.


----------



## krazikev

bobwoodly said:


> Looks like a short post from a Cigar box, speedline, etc. You can always set a chassis on the body to see how it fits. If the body is not "level", that is that the front wheels are crammed up into the car it is probably a short post. It also looks like a gold color and not chrome.


Its gold chrome and thanks for the info i just tried it and fits nice, hey while i got your attention let me run this by you, A friend of mine says he might have a chance to uptain rick hannas 1966 winning mustang?? is this possable?? I dont were he got the info from i didnt have time to talk in detail, what do you think? thanks for your time:thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss

Rick won a 67 Mustang according to Bob Beers book.]
Bob has the 66 Mustang.
http://howorld.net/archives/beers/mustang/mustang.html


----------



## slotnut

*Group four pics of recent acquired*

Ok so here is some more of my summer acquisitions.


----------



## slotnut

*Group five pics of recent acquired*

Just a few more pics of some more acquisitions. 
Group 5 pics.


----------



## slotnut

*Group six pics of recent acquired*

Group six of summer acqusitions


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Slotnut,
Looks like you have a lot of duplicates cluttering up your collection....

..... I can help you with that.


----------



## krazikev

70ss said:


> Rick won a 67 Mustang according to Bob Beers book.]
> Bob has the 66 Mustang.
> http://howorld.net/archives/beers/mustang/mustang.html


I mean the 1966 red/black/tan with white strips slot car on page 64 in bobs book.


----------



## slotnut

Yepper their maybe si send me a want list and I will see if I can help. Let me know uf u have any trades. 

Lookn for mega g F1 cars, peugoet and audi's the tomy F1 Aussie, tyco hp any, compaq F1, Hsbc any white or green versions. Red bull F1. Full tilt etc...
Much more . 
I missed alot from 93 thru today. So playing catchup.


----------



## Omega

Picked these up in the last two months.

Dave


----------



## Omega

Now for the cars.


----------



## Omega

Picked these up today. Cost ZIP.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

That hearse looks SWEET in red/black...love the ghost skulls too!


----------



## Omega

grungerockjeepe said:


> That hearse looks SWEET in red/black...love the ghost skulls too!


It's the Scooby doo race set only car.

Dave


----------



## krazikev

Omega said:


> Picked these up in the last two months.
> 
> Dave


Hi,can you post more pics of the inside of book THE COMPLETE RESTO AND COLLECTING GUIDE TO AURORA HO SLOT CARS, I am thinking of buying one my self but would like more info, thankyou for your time:wave:


----------



## SCJ

Omega said:


> Picked these up today. Cost ZIP.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/Alphax1202/media/DSCN5293_zps44ed811a.jpg.html


 

Okay, tell us your secret.....how do you pick up vintage slots for zip?

I'll give you a dollar?

Serious, want to trade the Lincoln?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Omega

SCJ said:


> Okay, tell us your secret.....how do you pick up vintage slots for zip?
> 
> I'll give you a dollar?
> 
> Serious, want to trade the Lincoln?
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Got these from a friend at my Church. We got talking last week about hobbies and I told him I collect slot cars. He told me he used to have a few cars and a set. So I was surprised when he handed me these. When I asked him what he would want for them he said nothing that he ran across them a few months ago and they have just been sitting in a box with his old hot wheels and matchbox cars. He knows he has more and he said he would look for them. As for the Lincoln not at this time, sorry.

Dave


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

I love those old books like those you have there. I always look at them like they are time capsules.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm thinking scan the back cover for "The Little Red Wagon", then print it out on photo paper...Save the book...RM


----------



## Jisp

Ditto Hilltop. Omega, if you want to scan/print one, don't use the default scan resolution as it is most likely too low to capture the details. Use the manual settings to scan at at least 600 DPI and set your printer to print at the same resolution. If your software requires you to save the image between the scan and print operations, save to a lossless format such as .BMP

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

got these recently, still in the "not finished yet" category.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got these two Matadors a few days ago. I picked them up for a decent price, because both had broken passenger side front post. They were broken right at the bottom were it attaches to the body. I straightened and glued them back into place. I also polished up the paint on both because they were a bit dirty. They came sitting on non-mag chassis. I currently have the red/white/blue one sitting on a Tomy Turbo chassis, but I am going to change it to a Tomy SG+ as soon as the rims I painted are dry, and I build the chassis. The red/yellow one is sitting on a Tomy SG+. They are not perfect, but good enough for me since I do like to run my cars occasionally.


----------



## krazikev

vansmack2 said:


> I just got these two Matadors a few days ago. I picked them up for a decent price, because both had broken passenger side front post. They were broken right at the bottom were it attaches to the body. I straightened and glued them back into place. I also polished up the paint on both because they were a bit dirty. They came sitting on non-mag chassis. I currently have the red/white/blue one sitting on a Tomy Turbo chassis, but I am going to change it to a Tomy SG+ as soon as the rims I painted are dry, and I build the chassis. The red/yellow one is sitting on a Tomy SG+. They are not perfect, but good enough for me since I do like to run my cars occasionally.


What do you polish the cars with? thanks


----------



## vansmack2

I used tooth paste. You just have to polish lightly so that it will not remove much paint. A very slight amount of paint will come off, and light scratch might be removed. I have Novus that I could have tried, but I have found that tooth paste works good for me.

Put a small dab on a clean, soft cloth and apply it to a small area. Swirl it around a bit, then wipe off with a clean area of the cloth. You may need to wipe with a clean area of cloth several times to get the desired shine effect. I also use a safety pin, straight pin, or tooth pick to clean tooth paste residue from cracks like hood lines.


----------



## hifisapi

why not leave the original chassis in there?


----------



## vansmack2

Because I only run Tomy, and a few other modern chassis. I resell the original chassis.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

vansmack2 said:


> Because I only run Tomy, and a few other modern chassis. I resell the original chassis.


 BTW- I'd be interested in those A/FX non MT chassis if you want to sell them


----------



## sethndaddy

vansmack2 said:


> I used tooth paste. You just have to polish lightly so that it will not remove much paint. A very slight amount of paint will come off, and light scratch might be removed. I have Novus that I could have tried, but I have found that tooth paste works good for me.
> 
> Put a small dab on a clean, soft cloth and apply it to a small area. Swirl it around a bit, then wipe off with a clean area of the cloth. You may need to wipe with a clean area of cloth several times to get the desired shine effect. I also use a safety pin, straight pin, or tooth pick to clean tooth paste residue from cracks like hood lines.


Thats where "Minty" comes from.


----------



## vansmack2

Ralphthe3rd said:


> BTW- I'd be interested in those A/FX non MT chassis if you want to sell them


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

vansmack2 said:


> I sent you a PM.


PM Reply sent back


----------



## alpink

*Cleaner*



krazikev said:


> What do you polish the cars with? thanks


Pledge furniture CLEANER ....
NOT POLISH
will bring back original luster on fairly dirty cars.
:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got this one in the mail... Would you recommend I use the Pledge before or after glueing??? RM


----------



## slotnut

Oh dang thats not good. Was it insured I hope. 
Oh man another important lose to the hobby.


----------



## 70ss

Looks like it was one of the green plastic cars (fake remaid using original mold and decals with very brittle plastic). 
Tyco original was solid blue or black painted blue.


----------



## ParkRNDL

*It was a good day at Carlisle...*

Today I played hooky for my semiannual pilgrimage to Old Car Mecca, also known as the Fall Carlisle Collector Car Flea Market. I did pretty well.

Got this lot of three for 8 bucks. The Vibe chassis under the Hot Rod tries to run, but it's gonna need some mechanical TLC in addition to a driver head and windshield.










Got these for 5 bucks each. The Firetruck needs its pickup shoes straightened and tires replaced, but the motor seems to run well, the lights work, and it goes CLANG CLANG CLANG like I guess it's supposed to. :freak:










Tuffy bods, both with issues, but both upgrades to my current best ones. $4 each.










Got this Tycopro set for $5. No cars, and the box top obviously needs major packing tape therapy, but the track appears never to have been connected, the controller leads are still wrapped like they were never used, and this is officially the first Tycopro set box I've had since the set Dad bought me when I was four. I've always loved Tycopro box art, and I kinda have hazy memories that the old set from Dad had box art similar to this. I know it had the same cars, I still have pieces of them in addition to multiple copies of them in better shape. So I'm gonna throw a couple in there and call it a set.










And then these guys, which are not slot car related, but hey. If you're a fan of old Chevelles (or any mid '60s Chevys, for that matter) then you might know that $10 each is a pretty good deal for these. If I can get lucky and complete the set without breaking the bank, I'd like to put them on my old Impala.










Used up all my luck for the rest of the year, I think...

--rick


----------



## vansmack2

Rick,
You got some good deals there. I wish there was something like that around here.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey rick, you got (as usual) some nice scores :thumbsup:
Hey Buddy, we got to get together again sometimes this fall or winter. And I'll bring a bunch of different cars, maybe A/FX this time ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

PS to rick, btw, when I was a kid, I had the same two Eldon 1/32 cars(Orange Ford J & White Chappy) you got here....










Here's me at X-mas('68 or '69?) that year with my Eldon set, note the cars on the track.....


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man oh man!!! Carlisle is a blast to walk through!! Old car heaven is an understatement!! I had the pleasure of doing it once, and wish I had the ways and means to do it again!! 

Those hub caps are wicked cool!! Plymouth had similarly styled caps on their 67 Satellites, one of which my older brother had. we kept the caps when he sold the car and they ended up on my favorite van a year or so later... 



Glad you were able to sneak off for the day, and found the goodies you did! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Rick, you really need to keep me up to date on these shows........those are all great deals......Watch out for that firetruck, you could end up addicted to us1 racing. We use to race them with some of the slower tjets, Great times there. And the firetruck is tough to find with both lights and clanger working (lights usually dead).


----------



## partspig

ParkRNDL said:


>





The white car in the photo above is a Ferrari, Eldon's chap was a roadster. pig


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Sorry Hilltop. I have taps playing in my head.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And that's a good looking Camaro, to go with that rare black Shadow... Nice haul!!! RM


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Hilltop Raceway said:


> And that's a good looking Camaro, to go with that rare black Shadow... Nice haul!!! RM


Your #3 tyco car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Your #3 tyco car.


I got ya... I was readjusting about the same time you were typing/posting...and our paths crossed... For those that don't understand, nevermind... RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hilltop Raceway said:


> And that's a good looking Camaro, to go with that rare black Shadow... Nice haul!!! RM


Ahhhh...The Black Shadow ain't rare at all. As a matter of Fact, Bearsox is selling NOS Black Shadow bodies complete with wing, on his BallsOutRacing site for pretty Cheap.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ahhhh...The Black Shadow ain't rare at all. As a matter of Fact, Bearsox is selling NOS Black Shadow bodies complete with wing, on his BallsOutRacing site for pretty Cheap.


Do you have a link R3??? RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*To err is to be human*



partspig said:


> The white car in the photo above is a Ferrari, Eldon's chap was a roadster. pig


 Whoops  ...well Dang, seems I made a mistake 45 years ago when I was a kid, but then again, alot of Adults are STILL Making that mistake today > https://www.google.com/search?q=Eld...a=X&ei=rUZPUrjGHbb_4AOmwIHACg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Do you have a link R3??? RM


 Here ya go Randy > Shadow page link Just $4.59 ea.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks R3... Do I need to throw a little more line out or reel him in???  RM
P.S. That is a good price on em!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarman12078 said:


> (snip)
> 
> Those hub caps are wicked cool!! Plymouth had similarly styled caps on their 67 Satellites, one of which my older brother had. we kept the caps when he sold the car and they ended up on my favorite van a year or so later...
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)


It's funny, I always liked those caps, but I never paid much attention to them since I knew they could be kinda pricey. Then when I picked up those two yesterday, I started scanning the flea market for more, figuring maybe my luck would hold and I'd score again. I didn't, but what I did discover was that ALL the Big Three had at least one version of them. I saw Ford ones that said FORD in tall skinny letters in the center, I saw a set with Shelby Cobra emblems in them, I saw the Mopar ones that are probably the same ones in your picture above. I think I really like the look. When we were kids, they would never have been acceptable... who wanted wannabe mag covers when you could spend your hard-earned paper route and burger flipping money on the real thing? But now I kinda get a kick out of them...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

sethndaddy said:


> Rick, you really need to keep me up to date on these shows........those are all great deals......Watch out for that firetruck, you could end up addicted to us1 racing. We use to race them with some of the slower tjets, Great times there. And the firetruck is tough to find with both lights and clanger working (lights usually dead).


I've had a few US-1s over the years... I borrowed one from Goose Chicken when he built a camera truck on it, then I built my own camera truck on another, then when the Hot Wheels Video Racer came out, I used one to tow/push it around the track. They are kinda cool... I like that I can drag a whole car hauler full of real slot cars with one. I looked under this one and I'm scared to even take the body off, with the crazy-looking gear setup running the bell back there.

Oh, and the only reason I remember the dates for Carlisle is that I put them in my phone. Check them out here:

http://www.carlisleevents.com/

These are the two I go to every year:

http://www.carlisleevents.com/ce/events/fall-carlisle/

http://www.carlisleevents.com/ce/events/spring-carlisle/

Ed, if you think you want to go in the spring, let me know. And that goes for anyone else in the area. I'd love to meet other HT guys there. I always try to go on Thursday. The one time I went Wednesday, there were lots of vendors not set up yet or just getting there; Friday it's pretty crowded by folks taking a 3-day weekend; Saturday is just NUTSO packed like sardines; and Sunday everybody packs up and the place becomes a ghost town. (Sometimes you can get deals that way, guys don't want to drag their stuff back home, but that's obviously hit-or-miss.)

There's usually LOTS of slot car stuff there. Bring your best bargaining skills; sometimes guys think that just because it's a slot car made before 1980, it's automatically worth fifty bucks. And sometimes guys think that everything that's an HO slot car must be from the '60s or '70s. Or at least they think they can make YOU believe that. But yeah, I left lots of stuff sitting either because I had it already or because I had to cap the budget somewhere. I mean, how many AFX Ferraris and Porsches do you really need? 

Another strategy you might want to try: Bring a bike. Walk it in the gate, walk it around the aisles at the real busy edges and near the buildings... but once you get way out in the hinterlands and the back field and some areas that aren't busy, you can cover a lot more ground riding. It's darn near impossible to see the whole flea market in one day on foot, but I come pretty close when I can wheel around the less busy areas and skim past the booths that obviously don't have anything for me. (Sure, the argument can be made that you might be missing stuff that way, and that you're not really seeing the whole thing if you're not walking it, but it's been working for me.) Technically, you're not supposed to ride in there, and if the guys at the gate (or any of the event staff who feels like exercising authority) see you riding, they will ask you to walk it. But yesterday the only one who said anything to me was the one guy at the gate when I came back in for the third time and forgot to hop off. Not much reason to bother you if you're taking it reasonably slow and not being a menace. The bike idea pretty much only works on the less busy days; forget it if you have to go Friday or Saturday.

Wow, I really got on a roll there. Guess it's because I really enjoy going... being around all that car junk is like therapy that I look forward to every spring and fall. :dude:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ralphthe3rd said:


> (snip)
> 
> Here's me at X-mas('68 or '69?) that year with my Eldon set, note the cars on the track.....


It's funny... those two cars were at the same booth but on different tables in different piles of junk. When I found them, I suspected they originally were part of the same set.

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> And that's a good looking Camaro, to go with that rare black Shadow... Nice haul!!! RM


Believe it or not, I was kind of excited about that Shadow... I already have a bunch of them, but they're all busted up in one way or another. This is the first one I have in good to very good shape. 

--rick


----------



## vansmack2

ParkRNDL said:


> Believe it or not, I was kind of excited about that Shadow... I already have a bunch of them, but they're all busted up in one way or another. This is the first one I have in good to very good shape.
> 
> --rick


Yes Rick the black ones are very common. They are on EBAY quite often, both as NOS bodies and complete cars, and many times at reasonable prices.

Me, I have four good Shadow's, all with different paint schemes. However, I still don't have the allusive red/white/blue shadow that commands the big bucks. I also have several bodies and wings that may one day be reunited for customs. I got lucky getting the Shadow with the thin black stripes pictured below. I got the lot as an EBAY Buy It Now for about what someone would pay for that shadow on a good chassis. I sold the three chassis pictured on EBAY, and the two Laser 2000 bodies to pshoe64 (Paul) to get a little cash back on this. That left me with five bodies for what was probably less than I would have had to pay for that one Shadow.


----------



## Hittman101

This came in the mail the other day!! 

This brass chassis which came from Rob aka Chappy2 runs very smooth and very quiet. I am amazed by this little thing.. Thank you Rob!!
We went to one of are local Hobby Lobby..Which I never find anything on sale. Until today and I found this!!!

Which only cost!

And everything was there and both cars run.
Then Barb aka RCgirl on here said how about this?

So I can finally say I found something at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## alpink

nice finds


----------



## sethndaddy

I got a Scooby Doo track, complete, in the clearance because it was returned cuz one controller was loose..........$25.00 bucks, and a goofy penguin mobile for $8.00, sold the track without the cars to a friend for 20 bucks......he was just asking me to sell him some aw loose track and I didnt have any at the time, I sold him a mystery machine awhilee ago for 10 bucks.


----------



## hefer

Still trying to get my hands on one of those Riddler Vans.


----------



## chappy2

Some nice finds for sure Hittman, looking forward to seeing a body on chassis. Man I wish we had a hobby lobby locally, I would get addicted to checking the clearance asile!


----------



## ParkRNDL

I never see deals like that at my HL. When slot car stuff makes to to clearance, even returned/defective stuff, they still want 50 bucks for it...

--rick


----------



## Dslot

*HobLob Clearance Prices*



ParkRNDL said:


> I never see deals like that at my HL. When slot car stuff makes to to clearance, even returned/defective stuff, they still want 50 bucks for it...


At my Hobby Lobby, it starts out that way, but the price drops as it sits in the clearance area for weeks. Check on it each trip you make. 

The LifeLike offroad sets










got down to a tiny fraction of the original price, something like $30. 

I still didn't buy, because those ATVs are Oooguly Oooguly Oooguly with their roller-skate wheels and no-ground-clearance magnetoid chassis, 










and the so-called 'offroad' track has no humps or bumps (thanks to the tiny wheels and low chassis), and the ATVs wouldn't even have run on my Racin' Hoppers or Red Dunes track (because of the tiny wheels and low chassis). But somebody got a great deal, if they weren't as fussy as I am, and had never seen the earlier and better offroad sets.

If anyone's interested, Paul (*PShoe*) has a review of the set *[URL="http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/index.php?categoryid=16&p2_articleid=565]here[/URL]*.

-- D


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Id been after one of these for a while...what can I say, Im a sucker for teal. And I fitted it with RRR chrome T/A's:



Bud's had that awesome 30% off sale so I got ahold of a couple Mega G's:


----------



## ParkRNDL

sweeeeeet! that mustang is on my list too...

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A mustang and a Porsche Ive been after!


----------



## joegri

although it,s not an acquisition it is an early xmas gift from a good friend that knows what i like!he said he scored it from a yard sale for 50 cent!and i have 2 chappy chassis to be built


----------



## sidejobjon

*Mvp chappy*

I also have The new popular Brass master piece from Robert Kinney "CHAPPY"
And because his Chassis & Name been poping up al over Hobby Talk.
And he is a new member
I Vote for him to be MVP & Rookie of the year. Great Chassis Bob Thanks
SJJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great shop Joe!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

How does one get that brass chassis? Ive only seen a few pics but not a full review. Looks like something Id like to get my hands on...


----------



## alpink

isn't it chappy2 making them?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yuppers. Look for chappy2's thread on the customs board.. By the way, one of those brass chassis will be the prize for the car side of the double barrel build contest...


----------



## rdm95

Fire Chief #5 for me.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VintageTyco...%2BHxuE5xbgYQn%2BSw5A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## vansmack2

Here are my purchases since my last upload of purchase pics. The pictures are captioned to say what the cars are.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Score!!!


----------



## slotnut

Great score vansmack. loving the tomy porsche 934. Lmk if u want trade or sell on it.


----------



## vansmack2

Those cars are from 12 different purchases. The Porsche 934 is definitely not for sale. I wanted them all, but only wanted the chassis from the Marchon T-Bird, which is currently for sale on EBAY with a different Marchon chassis. The #11 charger came in a lot with the #8 Camaro pictured, and an AW 57 Chevy. The Camaro body is what I bought the lot for. I did not need the Charger, but I will repaint the 57 Chevy Nomad black.


----------



## rdm95

Just won these from an online auction I stumbled across.. not eBay if you can believe it lol


----------



## grungerockjeepe

rdm95 said:


> Just won these from an online auction I stumbled across.. not eBay if you can believe it lol


NICE score! 2 stompers! How are the tires?


----------



## rdm95

not sure yet.. hopefully theyre as nice as the trucks themselves appear bcz i rolled the dice on em since there was only that 1 pic..


----------



## sethndaddy

rdm95 said:


> not sure yet.. hopefully theyre as nice as the trucks themselves appear bcz i rolled the dice on em since there was only that 1 pic..


How much??


----------



## rdm95

Got em for $100


----------



## BRPHO

I picked all these up at The Richfield, Ohio slot show last weekend.

Great show!

Wayne (Bolton's Speed Shop) 

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/picture.php?albumid=1635&pictureid=49427


----------



## grungerockjeepe

rdm95 said:


> Got em for $100


Totally worth that, even if the tires are bad. Itd be worth looking into getting the stomper tires re-popped by Gel Clawz or someone...


----------



## vansmack2

BRPHO said:


> I picked all these up at The Richfield, Ohio slot show last weekend.
> 
> Great show!
> 
> Wayne (Bolton's Speed Shop)
> 
> http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/picture.php?albumid=1635&pictureid=49427


That is a good haul, especially the Dodge Magnum and Mercury Stocker.


----------



## hefer

vansmack2 said:


> That is a good haul, especially the Dodge Magnum and Mercury Stocker.


Sure wish AW would make some of them Mercury Stocker bodies. Always been one of my favorite AFX bodies.


----------



## 82whiskey

Think I recognize the Dash bodies... :wave:



vansmack2 said:


>


----------



## BRPHO

Thanks guys!

Yeah, I wish someone would repop the old AFX stockers also.

Some of them AW has not done yet.


----------



## vansmack2

82whiskey said:


> Think I recognize the Dash bodies... :wave:


Yes you do 82whiskey. I have not modified them yet, but maybe today.
Thanks again for these nice bodies. I only had one '55 Chevy car, and one '55 Nomad before this. I do have nine '57 Nomads though.


----------



## billcj

picked these up recently....bought sets for around $50 each...


----------



## hifisapi

what vintage are the Kiss cars?


----------



## 82whiskey

I'm guessing...

http://www.autoworldstore.com/product_p/srs256.htm


----------



## rdm95

cant wait to dig thru all this.. Seems like a whole lotta stuff for the money! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Afx-Cars-Tr...U1JLMInirgtR4omFL%2Fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rdm95

The Motherload..


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels

Nice Score!
What kind of shape is the Mach 1 in? 
Is that an AJ's Track Cleaner?


----------



## sethndaddy

rdm95 said:


> The Motherload..


You lucky little dirtbag, I always miss these lots.


----------



## rdm95

Mach 1 is really decent actually! Some scratches and play wear, but the window posts & wheel wells are perfect! Same story with the Convertible besides the missing head.. The AJ's is in pieces though. I rolled the dice with this lot bcz the seller only posted 2 very poor pictures showing everything..I think I did good! Most of the cars are super nice and dont look to have been abused, plus all those parts! My God theres gotta be 30+ chassis here to be put back together..


----------



## sidejobjon

A true HO scale mini.
Sjj


----------



## sidejobjon

This should show the scale. This is the car from the 1968 article .Made by Pat Dennis. I would like to see more stuff that was in Car Model ,what's out there?
Sjj


----------



## grungerockjeepe

WHOA!!! I wanna see that mini's guts!


----------



## sidejobjon

Said to say the article said it runs, but it never was a runner.
Maybe with the new little motors out there Pat or I will get it running some day.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## bobwoodly

rdm95 said:


> cant wait to dig thru all this.. Seems like a whole lotta stuff for the money!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Afx-Cars-Tr...U1JLMInirgtR4omFL%2Fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I finished second on that lot. :-(


----------



## rdm95

Front 2 rows are bodies..Back 2 rows all have chassis. Most are pretty decent.. Paid $25 for all of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> Front 2 rows are bodies..Back 2 rows all have chassis. Most are pretty decent.. Paid $25 for all of it! :thumbsup:


That is a very good haul for $25.


----------



## hefer

Where does one find a haul like that for $25? WOW!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Awesome Score !*



rdm95 said:


> Front 2 rows are bodies..Back 2 rows all have chassis. Most are pretty decent.. Paid $25 for all of it! :thumbsup:


 Holy FECES ! THAT is Quite the Score ! :thumbsup: Very nice lot of Bodies alone....


----------



## sethndaddy

rdm95 said:


> Front 2 rows are bodies..Back 2 rows all have chassis. Most are pretty decent.. Paid $25 for all of it! :thumbsup:


Oh you are so lying, $25 for shipping maybe.


----------



## rdm95

I never lie.. Bought a couple small parts lots from a guy like 2 weeks ago, and after getting them, he messaged me asking if I was looking for anything else.. I said "Always!", to which he replied by sending me 2 pics showing all those cars & bodies and asking if I would want any of them. So, I asked him how much for everything? So expecting a figure I was sure I couldnt afford, he responded with $25 + $5 shipping for all of it.. I actually fell off my fricken chair! I said ok and that was that! I Just got em all in the mail today and I cant believe my eyes! The Willys, the Orange Cheetah, 1 of the Yellow Cheetahs, the Yellow w/red stripes Mustang, all 3 Dune Buggys, & the red Lola GT are all in Mint or very near Mint condition! Many of the other bodies are nice but have wheel well issues. To top it off, All of the chassis run with several of them being original Tuff Ones.. This was an incredible score to say the least..Damm! (pardon my language)


----------



## outlander5

*Old group 27*

found this old group 27 in a pile of junk at the curb a couple of years ago


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a few extra's/runners/repaintables I picked up at the Chicago slot show... Got the green Grafitti Cuda in the shop now, stripped of course...RM


----------



## vickers83

Nice haul RM! Can`t wait to see the Cuda! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Stubbs

From the local model car show.......

A few for the track....



Two for the showcase.....



And the $35 unused deal of the day.....


----------



## vansmack2

That #3 Camaro looks great. I would love to have that in my collection.


----------



## rdm95

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=3143&aid=74348&lid=18506214&rfpb=0#Top


----------



## Omega

Good score. 

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

rdm95 said:


> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=3143&aid=74348&lid=18506214&rfpb=0#Top


thats a nice lot for 65.00, did you get it?


----------



## beast1624

I would love to see a pristine Charger like the one above, exact colors except with black stripes on the trunk. Have not see one of them in YEARS.


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Here's some recent scores off eBay.The g plus Ferrari is mint.The BMW & Capri are in perfect condition too.The Capri runs damn good!


----------



## vickers83

Great score on some nice cars! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

RiderZ said:


> Here's some recent scores off eBay.The g plus Ferrari is mint.The BMW & Capri are in perfect condition too.The Capri runs damn good!


Great score on some nice cars.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Not sure if this is the right spot for this but I bought this charger with a camaro nose a couple of weeks ago at a resale shop along with some others. It has a nice magnasonic chassis(No sound box) under it but they had a tyco axle/wheels under the front. I probably rob it of the front bumper. It's worth the 5 bucks I paid for it for parts.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't believe I've ever seen that conversion... But, I'd a bought it too for that price...RM


----------



## blue55conv

Is that the elusive Chargaro RT/SS?


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

All acquired within the last year.All AFX MagnaTractions-my favorite chassis to run!


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Here's my fleet of AW jets picked up within the last year.All have brass fronts & rear wheel combos from BallsOut!


----------



## rdm95

rdm95 said:


> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=3143&aid=74348&lid=18506214&rfpb=0#Top



Got this stuff today.. The Thunderbird and Mercedes were a total surprise! I did not know they were in there until I was looking thru it all..


----------



## beast1624

Nice haul! Never have been able to get any vibrators. Love the bodies.


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking cars there. Nice score. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## blue55conv

I really like the white police car.


----------



## beast1624

What are you doing up so late Mike?


----------



## blue55conv

I just finished watching Shipping Wars. Now that I am retired, I can stay up as late as I want every night.


----------



## rdm95

beast1624 said:


> Nice haul! Never have been able to get any vibrators. Love the bodies.


Im not very familiar with them myself and usually just wait til I accumulate a little pile, then sell them. These are the very first complete running chassis I have ever owned..lol They wont be mine for long tho. Ill be listing them on eBay soon..


----------



## slotnut

Rdm can we trade on them? what u lookn for?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

blue55conv said:


> I really like the white police car.


Yeah! That cop car is the bomb!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotnut said:


> Rdm can we trade on them? what u lookn for?


I'ld be interested in the 2 GT's cream & blue... ($$$???)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## rdm95

Got this for $12.. has a couple 5" straight track pieces..something I've never seen before


----------



## ParkRNDL

and a late Merry Christmas to me...










--rick


----------



## asennafan

Some Christmas presents-








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## swamibob

Hey Senna!

You are my hero for the Citizen's watch car! I've been trying to get one of those for years. Very cool. What the story behind those?

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like that Blazer...!!! RM


----------



## asennafan

Mr. Beers could probably chime in and fill in the details on the Citzens Watch F5000, as far as I know it is one of the three F5000 cars that Aurora did by modifying a Tyrrell 6-wheeler body by removing the front wheels. The other two are the Polifac BMW and the Faller AMS. I know they were released in Japan and Europe but not sure if they were ever released in North America, I bought all of mine in Europe, specifically England and Germany.


----------



## rdm95

Stickers look like theyre homemade but I don't know.. any thoughts?


----------



## pshoe64

That's legit on the Lola. AFX did an International Kit that included a White and Blue Lola T-330 and a sticker sheet that had the flags of several countries along with stripes and numbers.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

Found this on the web. Not my picture so if I crossed someone's line, my apologies. Just posting as a reference.

-Paul


----------



## rdm95

Cool..thanks for the info! 
this was in a junk bodies lot I won for $17..


----------



## rdm95

I know the Cuda is broken, but its just as hard to find as a nice one..lol  I prefer the junkers anyways and I usually sell any nice cars I get and keep the ones with experience for my collection. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111253366354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jeffaary

Considering that I've seen nice blue Cudas go for $400 - $900 on Ebay, that's a great price for a filler piece.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, it would look good sitting in the shop, as a WIP...RM


----------



## rdm95

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=2236&aid=75178&lid=18745279&rfpb=0#Top


----------



## rdm95

another score..


----------



## pshoe64

*WRR Safety Crew*

Recently finished casting bumpers for the Dodge van and was able to finish up a couple of Rescue vehicles including this old Monogram Snap-Fit helicopter. Made some custom decals showing the racing facility's colors.

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That helicopter is cool!!! I thought of hooking one up on my track, on a landing pad. Add flashing lights and motor to run/turn the blades so when you hit the caution light, everything came on, just in case... Was just an idea...RM


----------



## pshoe64

I have a Verti-bird (that still works!) and I've been playing around with the idea of getting that on the track too. Maybe hide the control panel somewhere near the lap counter's keyboard. I need to build a few structures, like the infield care center first. But as often as I come off the track, I might wear the helicopter pilot out.

-Paul


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice bunch of Rescue vehicles you have there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## ParkRNDL

pshoe64 said:


> I have a Verti-bird (that still works!) and I've been playing around with the idea of getting that on the track too. Maybe hide the control panel somewhere near the lap counter's keyboard. I need to build a few structures, like the infield care center first. But as often as I come off the track, I might wear the helicopter pilot out.
> 
> -Paul


still got this in the dungeon






--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Awesome! I had the yellow emergency response chopper.
Got it Christmas morning and bent the spring first thing when we landed it on the shag carpet.


----------



## T-jetjim

Bob Beers show purchases


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

..........


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, you could sand that 28 down and make a killer nomad out of it!


----------



## [email protected]

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Picked this lot up on epay


I was bidding against you. Nice lot hope you enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

[email protected] said:


> I was bidding against you. Nice lot hope you enjoy:thumbsup:


I was the only one that bid on this lot


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

..........


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Nice.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This F512M had to be a display model or an awfully slow/careful driver...Something about these colors makes me likes it!!! Good catch on your's too Goodwrench!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This F512M had to be a display model or an awfully slow/careful driver...Something about these colors makes me likes it!!! Good catch on your's too Goodwrench!!! RM



Nice find RM. Do you have the sister car? Blue and white #2 Porsche 917?


----------



## Redwater slot

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This F512M had to be a display model or an awfully slow/careful driver...Something about these colors makes me likes it!!! Good catch on your's too Goodwrench!!! RM


SCORE OF A LIFETIME★★★★★:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This F512M had to be a display model or an awfully slow/careful driver...Something about these colors makes me likes it!!! Good catch on your's too Goodwrench!!! RM


is the chassis lighted????
& were all versions this body by the MFG. lighted???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

the chassis has the tabs on the side to solder the wires to and appear to have the wires in place


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This one is lighted Bub...not sure about all the rest...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This one is lighted Bub...not sure about all the rest...RM


ok, TY
reason I ask... got a slew of those bods in different colors... 
some don't have the complete under-plate 2 hold the bulbs, but have that "Glass" 4 lights (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This one is lighted Bub...not sure about all the rest...RM


Yup all shud be lighted.


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This F512M had to be a display model or an awfully slow/careful driver...Something about these colors makes me likes it!!! Good catch on your's too Goodwrench!!! RM


Did you get a good deal on this, or pay the big money I usually see these go for?

Definitely a nice acquisition.


----------



## foxkilo

The glass ones normally have an open vent.


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yup all shud be lighted.


TY Joe,
bought most as "Body's Only"....
need to find more AW lighted chassis 4 em ..

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

foxkilo said:


> The glass ones normally have an open vent.


TY, w/ check on that next time I'm able 2 get 2 my cave ;-) :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's all in the timing I guess...
I was doing some trading for this one, when the above 211 popped up for sale...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice Randy. That's the one to have. I'm told the pair fetch a nice bunch of paper. 

Score


----------



## wheelszk

Those are the only two cars that elude me.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

................


----------



## vansmack2

Here are my most recent:

I have been wanting the two police cars and the Fire Chief for a while, as well as the red Porsche 510K. The red 240Z has a cracked hood. I will repair it then paint it. I will also strip/repaint the gray Corvette to make it into a street car. The Rallye Escort is my second one of those.


The #1 Corvette is one of the rarer Tomy bodies. This is my second one of these. It has a small bit of wear on the roof that can be seen in the picture. The #10 Corvette is fine, but since I already have one of those I will strip it to make a yellow street Corvette. The 917 is missing the windshield, and has broken spoilers. I was the only person to bid on this lot, so I got a good deal.


----------



## hifisapi

I like the #46 Datsun and the javelin


----------



## asennafan

[/URL]

Filled some holes in my collection, that's my second no-scoop McLaren, my other one is on a regular G Plus chassis, this one is now on an NOS Super G Plus chassis. It came on a Speed Shifter chassis, FVE in Belgium advised me it was only available on G+ and Super G+ so I swapped the chassis out. Now I need a minty Watson and translucent Renault and I'll have most of the tough open wheel cars out of the way.


----------



## vansmack2

asennafan said:


> Filled some holes in my collection, that's my second no-scoop McLaren, my other one is on a regular G Plus chassis, this one is now on an NOS Super G Plus chassis. It came on a Speed Shifter chassis, FVE in Belgium advised me it was only available on G+ and Super G+ so I swapped the chassis out. Now I need a minty Watson and translucent Renault and I'll have most of the tough open wheel cars out of the way.


Years ago when I was much younger, and had some of those G-Plus F1 cars, I would open up a hole in the scoop to make them functional.


----------



## rdm95

Found a translucent Renault body in a big lot of stuff I won..unfortunately its in pretty sad shape. First one I've ever seen personally


----------



## drumz

Here is my latest....non-magnatraction/magnatraction Trans Am


----------



## vansmack2

Drumz those are nice cars. The blue Ferrari 512 is on my want list, but just not high on it since I have others.


----------



## drumz

vansmack2 said:


> Drumz those are nice cars. The blue Ferrari 512 is on my want list, but just not high on it since I have others.


 Thanks, they were all [email protected] flea mkt, except the G+ F1, I traded for [email protected] Hot Wheels Convention.


----------



## vickers83

Took a gamble on this auction, 41.00 delivered.








The cars look great. A tan cougar & a red Riv. Nothing broken except a split front post on the Riv. I can`t believe the tan Cougar has nothing wrong with it!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice haul! But, where's the other two cars?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Score Vickers!!

Look at the shiny chrome!!!!!!


----------



## pshoe64

Vickers, that Cougar looks to have the full front valence, not the cut away version of the later releases. I don't see the full version very often. Nice catch!

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool delivered deal!!! Cars look great!!! RM


----------



## old blue

I took a shot at these on the bay. The description said the blue car was painted, so I assumed I would have something to strip and restore. I was amazed when they arrived. The GT40 is the chrome version but the Corvette is the blue metallic painted version from Aurora. The other two have nice NOS Aurora chassis. They are in better shape than the picture shows. All of this was for $20.50.

Happy,
Old Blue


----------



## hojoe

nice haul, old blue, especially at that price.
hojoe


----------



## vickers83

That was a killer deal Old Blue! Beautiful tjets! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## asennafan

*Mailbox Find*

From when they knew how to design a good looking slot car!








[/URL]


----------



## hifisapi

those cheapo stickers don't look so good to me


----------



## asennafan

Yeah, you're right, I guess when you compare it to the wonderfully proportioned and accurate junk Autoworld churns out those decals are a deal breaker.


----------



## hifisapi

my reference is the finely detailed painted on tampos from tyco in the
80's and 90's


----------



## beast1624

hifisapi said:


> my reference is the finely detailed painted on tampos from tyco in the
> 80's and 90's


Glad you didn't put an "n" in that word. 

Sorry. I just could. Not. Resist. 

BTW: you are totally right. Those are great tampos and are in amazing shape! I still have some old G-Pluses in the package that don't look anywhere near that good.


----------



## asennafan

Yep, I agree, mid eighties to mid nineties Tyco Indy and F1 are beautiful too. You have to remember, these were the last real AFX and came out in 81-83, Aurora was in their death throes and tampo printing was probably low on the value list, I wish they could have justified tampo priniting all the graphics but I'm super happy with what they did- the cars are very well proportioned and very highly detailed compared to most things produced since and certainly to things done today. I think 80s90s Tyco are the only HO cars to come close to comparing with 70s80s AFX. I totally agree the Bata and Lotus et al would be nicer tampo'd, but I still love 'me, and the Tyco too!








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## vansmack2

asennafan said:


> From when they knew how to design a good looking slot car!


You're a lucky guy to have that car. I wish it was in my stable of cars.

The stickers may not have been Aurora's best, but Tyco was not perfect either. They put out a lot of ugly cars along with there nice ones.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love the paint job on that body!! I wouldn't mind one without the stickers (provided the paint goes all the way under them)...


----------



## vansmack2

slotcarman12078 said:


> Love the paint job on that body!! I wouldn't mind one without the stickers (provided the paint goes all the way under them)...


The paint is complete under the stickers. I agree that they look better without the stickers.


----------



## Omega

Picks these up at the Maryland Show on Sunday. Not bad for only a hundred bucks.



Picked this up for five bucks.


----------



## vansmack2

Good job Omega. I want one of those VWs myself.


----------



## asennafan

Nice! Like that Service Station kit.


----------



## slotcardan

..............


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Picked up these 3 on the bay fairly cheap.


----------



## ParkRNDL

in the past, i've come home with some fairly huge scores from the Carlisle, PA Collector Car Flea Market. this spring, i just picked up a couple things...










$10 for the BMW and $40 for the tow truck. the BMW has what appears to be a low-mileage Speed Shifters chassis under it. this is the first Speed Shifters chassis i've ever had, and it runs pretty good, considering i had to run it in opposite directions on my layout to try both "gears". the Tow Truck, well, I never had one before and I wanted it. dunno if i paid too much, but it didn't seem out of line for what they were going for on Fleabay, so i figured what the heck. i oiled it and spun the tires on an emery board and it runs pretty good just the way it is...

--rick


----------



## vansmack2

That is a fairly good price for the Beamer. It does look like the Beamer is missing its two exhaust ports on the drivers side.


----------



## rdm95

Got all this for $8..


----------



## rodstrguy

Well worth 8 bucks...


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*Dash complete gear plates*

What a beautiful sight.. Packed with care.. Thank you Dan... You are awesome...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mmmmm.. Like candy only better!!


----------



## Super Coupe

I see Gold in them there hills!!! Nice,
>Tom<


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181402817120?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
&
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tyc...VcLpCoBfnVlzzGmMG4V7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rodstrguy

Wow, nice hauls RDM... And I thought I was going T-JET crazy... I should post some picks of my last few hauls... Taking pics tonight.


----------



## rdm95

I kinda like this one.. its scribed "Road Race Replicas" on the inside ??


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup. Phil did make re-pops of most, if not all that Aurora made. Cool color!


----------



## super8man

Here's my recent acquisition...guess I am not going back to 1/32 afterall...the missing track call button has been replaced.


----------



## sidecar53

Nice track, super8man!!!


----------



## vansmack2

Super8man that's a nice track. I like how the hairpin is spaced out to even out the lanes.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

*Attic & ebay finds!*

I picked the Petty set of cars on ebay for 20 bucks. But finding the 1/24th Flexi in my attic is priceless!


----------



## hojoe

The flea market was good to me last Sunday. I've been looking for the Cougar for a long time. Getting the correct box is a real bonus for me. And the Riviera is near mint. I gave $30 for the pair.
hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

HoJoe, that's an Awesome Score :thumbsup: and I like the vintage decals on the Wild Ones Cougar as well 
Also, I really love the scenery on your Layout :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Well being I had another anniversary of my 29th birthday I was able to get some items for the slot cave. I found this and walked out the door for $46 with tax, at Hobby Lobby.









I also have these coming in the mail. 








aaand these for $30 shipped.


----------



## slotnut

Dang jeep u did good.


----------



## Gerome

Mine is the white Vette.

I won it gambling at a race this past weekend.


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Slot-Car...VcLpCoBfnVlzzGmMG4V7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## old blue

Is the Charger Aurora? I like the red Camaro.


----------



## rdm95

Charger _is_ Aurora and is really nice yet..nothing cut, bent or broken (Black paint on the hood was not original and has been removed) Camaro has 1 slightly bent post and trimmed rear wheel wells..hood was also painted black but that will be removed as well


----------



## Bubba 123

rdm95 said:


> Charger _is_ Aurora and is really nice yet..nothing cut, bent or broken (Black paint on the hood was not original and has been removed) Camaro has 1 slightly bent post and trimmed rear wheel wells..hood was also painted black but that will be removed as well


GREAT find :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue

My recent acquisitions have been trades. I asked for Jasper decals (Jasper is my last name) and akahollywood came through with wonderful sheets of Patto's decals with Jasper all over them! This was the perfect addition to a car I was working on.

From 41-willys I traded a trailer for a 37 Ford for a Willys body. What I got was TWO Willys bodies in excellent shape, two that I did not have. 

In both cases the interaction was friendly and respectful. I love dealing with fellow HobbyTalkers because it has always resulted in good transactions. 

Old Blue


----------



## Super G Man

*Recent Acquistions*

Picked this group of stuff up on the way back home from the 4th. 1 cheapo Marx train set, 1 Tyco train set and 2 slot sets. Anyone see any gems in the slot cars? The wheel wells may have been cut on the Daytona Coupe but not on the Cougar, Mustang or Ford GT. Ford GT has cracked screw posts along with a couple of the slotless cars. Surprisingly almost all run.


----------



## Bubba 123

Super G Man said:


> Picked this group of stuff up on the way back home from the 4th. 1 cheapo Marx train set, 1 Tyco train set and 2 slot sets. Anyone see any gems in the slot cars? The wheel wells may have been cut on the Daytona Coupe but not on the Cougar, Mustang or Ford GT. Ford GT has cracked screw posts along with a couple of the slotless cars. Surprisingly almost all run.
> 
> NICE HAUL!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Pete 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo!!! Great find!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*flea market find...*

This stuff never happens to me, so I had to post.



The AFX cars were all $40. The LifeLike cars were $5.
The tackle box was $3. yeah.....


----------



## vansmack2

Great find, and great deal NTxSlotCars.


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-TYCO-SL...Xkdy3r5KhSmh7MMVmGybo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191236262775?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RACING-SLOT...Xkdy3r5KhSmh7MMVmGybo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Dragula

*xcellerator clamshell chassis*



Super G Man said:


> Picked this group of stuff up on the way back home from the 4th. 1 cheapo Marx train set, 1 Tyco train set and 2 slot sets. Anyone see any gems in the slot cars? The wheel wells may have been cut on the Daytona Coupe but not on the Cougar, Mustang or Ford GT. Ford GT has cracked screw posts along with a couple of the slotless cars. Surprisingly almost all run.


I love those clamshell chassis,i collect them for racing.
Christian


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I was thinking recently that I've never found any slot cars in thrift stores, just sets with the cars missing. I went to one today and they had 3 bags of diecast cars behind the counter because people steal cars out of the bags. I could see the bottom of one slot car but couldn't make out what brand it was. I asked for help and checked it out, still couldn't figure it out but thought it was worth the 5 bucks. When I got home I found an incomplete Aurora semi chassis in there too. 
It's a Transformers Camaro. Horby on the bottom, is that Scalextric? It needs pickup shoes and a rear tire. I'm pretty happy about them. I just bought a ryder body from ajd350 that needs a chassis.


----------



## hifisapi

65 Wagonaire said:


> I was thinking recently that I've never found any slot cars in thrift stores, just sets with the cars missing. I went to one today and they had 3 bags of diecast cars behind the counter because people steal cars out of the bags. I could see the bottom of one slot car but couldn't make out what brand it was. I asked for help and checked it out, still couldn't figure it out but thought it was worth the 5 bucks. When I got home I found an incomplete Aurora semi chassis in there too.
> It's a Transformers Camaro. Horby on the bottom, is that Scalextric? It needs pickup shoes and a rear tire. I'm pretty happy about them. I just bought a ryder body from ajd350 that needs a chassis.


I know tyco made transformer mustangs but Ive never seen nor heard of a transformer Camaro.


----------



## sethndaddy

Yes Hornby is Scalextric.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Ok thanks. I was going to ask about pickup braids for the car but when I looked on ebay the ones for sale looked like desoldering braid. I asked ajd350 and he suggested the same thing. Looks like I have to make a trip to Radio Shack.


----------



## rdm95

Just won this bunch.. waiting for them to arrive


----------



## hefer

Nice snag. Wish someone would remake those 32' Ford pickups.


----------



## Dyno Dom

RDM, nice win. The '32 & Ferrari look really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

I believe that it came with a mustang cop car. Very nice I might have to look into them..


----------



## Dyno Dom

Hef, if Dash produces a slimmie chassis, many body designs could become available to fit, including the '32 p/u.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Dyno Dom said:


> Hef, if Dash produces a slimmie chassis, many body designs could become available to fit, including the '32 p/u.


I was thinking the same thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Hittman101 said:


> I believe that it came with a mustang cop car. Very nice I might have to look into them..


I was looking on ebay but couldn't figure out what the police car is.
I should go back that thrift store and re-examine the other two bags. They still put bags of cars out in the open racks and people open them up so you never know what you missed. I thought kids did it but I once seen an adult guy buy a loose car I had just seen in a bag. They never should have rang it up because they weren't even selling loose toys at the time. Sometimes they won't sell a bag if it's been opened or if they forget to price it.


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T-Jet-Thund...Xkdy3r5KhSmh7MMVmGybo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pshoe64

*MicroScalectrix Police Car*

Here's a pic of the police car.










-Paul


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Cool, thanks! It looks proportioned better than the Camaro.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice lot rdm!! That cat looks like it's chewing on a tire!! :lol:


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*Rack of AJ's*

I recently picked up this rack of AJ's... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=188617&stc=1&d=1407594257


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-197...VcLpCoBfnVlzzGmMG4V7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rodstrguy

Not a Tyco guy, but that is a beauty RDM!


----------



## Super G Man

*Recent Acquistions*

My wife's sorority sister paid us a visit last year and I showed her some of the slots that I re-paint. Recently she and her brother had to move their father from his house to an assisted living residence. While cleaning the house out to put it up for sale they found her brothers slots from when he was a kid. Her brother did not want them and she remembered me and gave them to me.
Golden Gate set with extra track and controllers. 8 (6 six solid rivet 1 motorcycle) chassis some with bodies and some without, some extra bodies a couple of which have been cut on badly but some are good with a few minor problems ans some parts and cases. Everything runs.


----------



## sethndaddy

nice grab super G man, RDM95 must have been sleeping or pooping, otherwise he would have found this lot and grabbed it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This wasn't bought or won Ed... Nice score thanks to wife's sorority sister!!! That Torino looks sweet, as does the dune buggy!! Watch the back post of the Torino!!


----------



## Rick AS 51

*Camaro*







The body is a Dash Camaro. Painted by Joe at CLM. Thanks Joe!! It sits on a G-Jet Chassis.

Rick


----------



## Rick AS 51

I also received a GTO. Described over at CLM. I paid a visit to Joe over the summer and I asked him to build this car for me. As you can see it came out perfect. I am a big fan of Joe and his work. I wish everyone could have one of his creations in their collection. Thanks again Joe.

Rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats SGM!!!
Cool stuff R51...And some were just discussing the G-Jet, lol... Glad to see you running one, they are a blast on 18 volts if your track can handle it...RM


----------



## Super G Man

*Recent Acquistions*

Missed it because of sleeping or pooping. That there is funny, I don't car who you are.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Super G Man said:


> Missed it because of sleeping or pooping. That there is funny, I don't car who you are.


No kidding!!!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just got the #5 GT40 which fills out the collection of the magnet bodies. Picture includes the ones I painted for Grandchildren use <g>.

Charlie


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Excellent collection of gt40s!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Super G Man, Dang ! :thumbsup: you lucky Dog


----------



## BRPHO

My latest acquisitions from a swap.




http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m588/dge467/100_4646_zps2e57e72d.jpg


http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m588/dge467/100_4648_zps5ae0f1e5.jpg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finally got a red Jungle Jim, plus an Escort... RM


----------



## vickers83

Good score RM! Got me one of them red Jungle Jims too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Windex can help the glare on that Escort...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Did AFX also make a Capri???


----------



## pshoe64

NTxSlotCars said:


> Did AFX also make a Capri???


Yes they did. Here's a link to the Magna-traction versions.

It also came in a G+(white-blue-green #21) and SP1000/SP Fast version which was the Alitalia sponsored car.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123

NTxSlotCars said:


> Did AFX also make a Capri???


got the blue/black/white one & it's cube....
got it when I was about 12-ish....

low laps, but had 2 change tires due 2 age/dry-out..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## pshoe64

I forgot to add, the #1935 Magnatraction Capri was listed as the "Capri Funny Car". It's the GT version though.

-Paul


----------



## Marty

*Auto Parts Swap Meet score*

Today I went to the Auto Parts Swap Meet in Springfield, OH. There were some overpriced T-Jets there. '63 Vette/cut wheel wells, no bumpers, Hot rod wheels w/truck tires for only $25. I saved my money for these:



The AMX is complete w/correct chassis. Minor corrosion. The Mangusta rear mounting post is split (RATS!)

$13 :wave:

Doin' the happy dance,
Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice snag Marty!!! Any news on the Richfield, OH show yet???


----------



## Bubba 123

Marty said:


> Today I went to the Auto Parts Swap Meet in Springfield, OH. There were some overpriced T-Jets there. '63 Vette/cut wheel wells, no bumpers, Hot rod wheels w/truck tires for only $25. I saved my money for these:
> 
> 
> 
> The AMX is complete w/correct chassis. Minor corrosion. The Mangusta rear mounting post is split (RATS!)
> 
> $13 :wave:
> 
> Doin' the happy dance,
> Marty


hey Marty,
I've seen some post covers made out of thin copper or brass for fixing split posts on E-pay....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Marty

*What a great weekend!!!*

Today I went to the flea market in Urbana, OH. We got there late and the other area slot car people are usually home by now. The LAST building we went into, and the last row before the exit I see some HO slot cars on the table with a sign "$10.00 each" I really excited now! I picked out 7 and asked if he could make me a deal. He asked if I was interested in some more. This is what he pulled out from under the table:













There is more! I thought I took a picture of it, but I didn't. It is a Tan T-Jet case with Vibrator chassis, T-Jet chassis, T-Jet Hot Rods and more parts!

He made me an offer for all of it. I countered with every last dollar I took with me, and he accepted it!:wave:

Doin' the ecstatic happy dance!
Marty


----------



## alpink

WoW Marty
JackPot


----------



## Marty

*Here are the T-Jets*

I have been doing some sorting and I put the T-Jet stuph in the carrying case. This may not be all of it, I'm still looking.



Marty


----------



## alpink

nice, really liking that white Hot Rod body


----------



## hifisapi

great score Marty.


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*These are a few from a 110 cars Purchase*

These are a few from a 110 cars Purchased right here on Hobbytalk...









These will be good Runners or just used for the chrome parts...


----------



## alpink

is THAT a yellow Mako?


----------



## Marty

alpink said:


> nice, really liking that white Hot Rod body


I was really glad to find them in the boxes. Especially since they are both vibrator hot rods and the correct wheels are included.

Marty


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Marty ! ....when he pulled out the box from under the table, did you soil your undies 
Great Score :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

WOW!!!! Awesome Marty!! Nice grab too Andrew!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Christmas seems to be coming early this year!!! Great grabs!!! RM


----------



## alpink

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...LPr%2BtV5HOmdzBa19ziw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

was this too much to pay?


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*Afx Slot Car Collection*

Got this Afx Slot Car Collection from hojoe here on Hobbytalk


----------



## rdm95

alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...LPr%2BtV5HOmdzBa19ziw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> was this too much to pay?


Depends on how you look at it.. The seller had that lot listed like a week ago and it didn't sell at $55..


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> is THAT a yellow Mako?


it looks like 1 I have, more; "Butterscotch" in my opinion (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

*ended early*



rdm95 said:


> Depends on how you look at it.. The seller had that lot listed like a week ago and it didn't sell at $55..


correction, the seller had that listed previously and ended it early for some unknown reason with NO BIDS.
I still have it on my watch list from then.
the Xlerator Willys will sell for nearly what I paid for the lot.
and the yellow with purple C/G Willys fetches around $30 these days.
have no idea what the Marx T~bird is worth, but when was the last time YOU saw one?

I guess everything IS how YOU look at it.
when it doesn't suit YOU or wasn't to YOUR advantage, it MUST be SOUR GRAPES.

amazing how some folks gush over a few peoples finds and then feel it necessary to diminish some one elses.


----------



## alpink

interesting quote from another thread .....

"Do you need to blow out someone else's candle so that yours will burn brighter? Personally, I was raised to respect other people and their opinions even if they're different than my own, and to keep my mouth shut when I didn't have anything nice to say"

very, very interesting


----------



## alpink

Bubba 123 said:


> it looks like 1 I have, more; "Butterscotch" in my opinion (??)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Pete, just been checking out Mako's recently and found a few nice ones.
is there a bright yellow one out there?
thank you in advance for your kind consideration


----------



## Greg W

Personally I think that those Willys was a great buy, would love to have them.
Nice buy Alpink. The darker plain yellow is interesting, maybe a stripped T/O, very cool.


----------



## Omega

alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...LPr%2BtV5HOmdzBa19ziw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> was this too much to pay?


Sweet score there Al. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## wheelszk

alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...LPr%2BtV5HOmdzBa19ziw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> was this too much to pay?


I would pay [email protected] all day long


----------



## rdm95

alpink said:


> correction, the seller had that listed previously and ended it early for some unknown reason with NO BIDS.
> I still have it on my watch list from then.
> the Xlerator Willys will sell fto sell for more after they relisted it (which is fairly commonor nearly what I paid for the lot.
> and the yellow with purple C/G Willys fetches around $30 these days.
> have no idea what the Marx T~bird is worth, but when was the last time YOU saw one?
> 
> I guess everything IS how YOU look at it.
> when it doesn't suit YOU or wasn't to YOUR advantage, it MUST be SOUR GRAPES.
> 
> amazing how some folks gush over a few peoples finds and then feel it necessary to diminish some one elses.


Whoa Brother! You took that completely wrong.. Wasn't bashin on you..far from it actually! I always look through sellers completed listings and from what I could tell, it looked like it went unsold, only to sell for more this time. I see it alot and was simply making light of it since you asked if you paid too much. I kinda thought you got it for a pretty decent price.. Sorry for trying to throw an extra 2¢ in when you already had exact change..


----------



## slots-n-stuff

alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...LPr%2BtV5HOmdzBa19ziw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> was this too much to pay?


You did real good on these Alpink...


----------



## alpink

*sorry myself*



rdm95 said:


> Whoa Brother! You took that completely wrong.. Wasn't bashin on you..far from it actually! I always look through sellers completed listings and from what I could tell, it looked like it went unsold, only to sell for more this time. I see it alot and was simply making light of it since you asked if you paid too much. I kinda thought you got it for a pretty decent price.. Sorry for trying to throw an extra 2¢ in when you already had exact change..


for reading the wrong message into your post.
it's all good.
no worries.
I am a Willys nut, so I go for the gusto when i can


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*Parts, parts, parts,*

PARTS, PARTS, PARTS,
 I still can't believe this purchase of parts....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Andrew, are those parts USED, or NOS > ?


----------



## alpink

wow, that is quite a haul. congrats


----------



## slots-n-stuff

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Andrew, are those parts USED, or NOS > ?


The majorirty of the parts are new old stock.. $1000's of Dollars worth!!!!
Tyco pro, Lionel, Aurora AFX, Aurora Slimline, Aurora Tjet, Aurora G+, Aurora 4 Gear n there were Aurora MotorCycle Parts

The used parts are mainly tires, glass and a few chassis (most likely parts from previous work)


----------



## alpink

*here?*



slots-n-stuff said:


> The majorirty of the parts are new old stock.. $1000's of Dollars worth!!!!
> Tyco pro, Lionel, Aurora AFX, Aurora Slimline, Aurora Tjet, Aurora G+, Aurora 4 Gear n there were Aurora MotorCycle Parts
> 
> The used parts are mainly tires, glass and a few chassis (most likely parts from previous work)


and you say you bought this stuff from a member here?


----------



## slots-n-stuff

alpink said:


> and you say you bought this stuff from a member here?


No, no, no.. these parts were purchase from my local Hobby Shop... the AFX Slot Cars came from a Hobbytalk Member....


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I found this Cragstan set at a garage sale yesterday. It was in a box with some board games. I found it the second time I looked around. I was busy looking at the ka-bala game they had. There was so much cool stuff there. I wanted to get the schwinn sting ray bike they had but it was a bit too high for the condition it was in. 
I paid very little for the Cragstan set. It's kinda crude, rubber band drive that's missing or broken. One motor's hub is cracked. The controllers probably look like they work either full power or off. Two Jaguars, was hoping for one Corvette like the box art. Still it's pretty neat. I'm glad to have found it.


----------



## alpink

that is pretty cool.
finding a rubber band to fit shouldn't be too difficult.
congrats


----------



## rdm95

alpink said:


> for reading the wrong message into your post.
> it's all good.
> no worries.
> I am a Willys nut, so I go for the gusto when i can


Here's some Willy's for ya.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261588045852


----------



## alpink

yep, been watching those since they were listed.
I have a pretty good search engine that picks stuff up from many sources. 
thank you for the heads up though.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Pinkie that was a sweet deal bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How many Willy's you up to by now?? Couple hundred?!?!!?!!


:freak::freak::freak::freak::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## rdm95

alpink said:


> yep, been watching those since they were listed.
> I have a pretty good search engine that picks stuff up from many sources.
> thank you for the heads up though.


The Willy's are one of my favorite cars as well.. I don't have anywhere near as many as you have, but I hope to someday..lol


----------



## alpink

a little pricey for that one, but I think worth it. hope that Vette is in good condition.


----------



## Marty

*T-Jet Classic Lincoln Continetal in the box*

When I saw this auction I put a bid on it just to see how high it would go. I was shocked when I won!







When I first opened it I thought the bumpers were reproductions. If they are, they are not resin. The ends are melted in place. These are the best bumpers I have ever seen on a Lincoln!

Marty


----------



## Gear Head

He shoots, he scores!


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like a winner.:thumbsup: Good score.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Marty, very Good Score, and it's a Very Early Conti, note the white crown gear. Did you open it up and see what arm is in it ? I'd suspect a X-Mas tree, But.... maybe a Single lam !?

PS- what was your winning bid ???


----------



## Marty

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Marty, very Good Score, and it's a Very Early Conti, note the white crown gear. Did you open it up and see what arm is in it ? I'd suspect a X-Mas tree, But.... maybe a Single lam !?
> 
> PS- what was your winning bid ???


 I was happy to see the white gear/solid rivet chassis. I have not taken the chassis out yet. I got it for $28.01:thumbsup:

Marty


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Marty said:


> I was happy to see the white gear/solid rivet chassis. I have not taken the chassis out yet. I got it for $28.01:thumbsup:
> 
> Marty


  WOW !....ONLY $28 for a Perfect White Conti Body....hell, it's worth it even without the Chassis :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Marty said:


> I was happy to see the white gear/solid rivet chassis. I have not taken the chassis out yet. I got it for $28.01:thumbsup:
> 
> Marty


I "Hate" U Marty ... ( :thumbsup: )
GREEN w/ ENVY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## asennafan

Just got a mixed lot off the 'bay, my favorite kind- jumbled up, dirty and the seller didn't even bother to take the cars out of the cases so you didn't know what all parts and pieces might be hidden in the mess. Plus it came with three Pit Kit cases and a clear 48 car case. Turned out pretty nice, all the cars in the clear case are very nice except the Chevelle Stocker and the yellow/orange Road Runner are missing the passenger window posts and the Grand Am FCs missing the wheelie bars. Strangely, the gold chrome Escort was completely disassembled, the windshield in one case front bumper in another, etc. but in perfect condition.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Awesome score!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Asennafan- Wow  Fantastic Score :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Nice score!:thumbsup:


----------



## asennafan

Oops, posted the same picture twice of the clear case! Here are the cars on the other side! Tomy Toyota is missing rear wing if anyone has an extra.








[/URL]


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Dragin' Wagon*

Here's a score that I haven't actually received yet, and I bought it off a Facebook "Friend". I know it's not minty and is mounted to a T-Jet Chassis, but I LOVE IT in Every Aspect ! And I've been searching for years for an Aurora Vibe '62 Country Squire Wagon that I could "Afford", and now I have one !
BTW- I had one as a kid that I converted to a T-Jet chassis just like this, and it TOO had Cut wheelwells and Hot Rod Wheels ! I'm sooo tickled by this Wagon- you can't imagine !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that's cool Ralph!!! The vintage decals are over the top!! I wouldn't change a thing on it!!

P.S. More sweetness on that huge lot asennafan!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## asennafan

Ralph that is sweet, I love station wagons and that one is bada**.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love them wagons myself!!! Cool deal!!!
Good find also there asfan, you even got 2 black Shadows in that deal!!! The boys are working on one of those Grand Ams as we speak, had the bars broken also...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one we bought at a local auction...Somebody done some hacking on the wells to fit a 440 chassis and added an FM radio... Might look good in yellow??? RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Thanks Guys :thumbsup: , I LOVE That Wagon as-is too ! But will be a nervous wreck until it arrives...INTACT- I Hope ?!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hilly, Nice Tilt Nose Tri-Five you picked up there :thumbsup: ...the antenna has GOT TO GO though


----------



## vickers83

Nice wagon RIII, Pretty sure that will buff out!


----------



## vickers83

Can`t wait to see what the boys at hilltop do the 57 RM! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp

Nice scores guys. Nothing like a new arrival to put a smile on your face hu?

I've really taken to trying to increase my G+ cars for a while now and just couldn't say no to this one. It's not rare by any means but is in perfect condition. Enjoy.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## asennafan

Very nice, one of my favorites.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Picked this one up plus I have more to post not to rare but a beaut all the same


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Here is my latest find at the Flea Market last week, Is this for the vibrator sets? I have several wheel controllers but none with the speed marked like this 











Boosted


----------



## rdm95

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Here is my latest find at the Flea Market last week, Is this for the vibrator sets? I have several wheel controllers but none with the speed marked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boosted


I have a couple just like that if you happen to be looking for any more..


----------



## asennafan

Some of my recent additions come thanks to fellow HobbyTalkers. First, a big Thanks!! goes out to TGalloway for putting an end to a quest I had about given up on- A Skid Solo cube that was only offered as a promotion through Tiger Magazine in the UK.

Secondly, thanks to the man himself, Mr. Bob Beers for hooking me up with a gorgeous black tail Tyco Renault, which (even though I'm an Aurora AFX guy) I think is the best looking HO scale Formula One car ever produced.

Oh, and I liberated a few Chargers from Canada too.

So, thanks to all involved!!


----------



## vansmack2

asennafan said:


> Oh, and I liberated a few Chargers from Canada too.


That's is too many Chargers for one person. You need to share with a few of your needy Hobby Talk friends.


----------



## asennafan

And by a few I mean three! My son Photo-Shopped that picture from these four!:tongue:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Ha Ha thats the best farce ive seen in a while thanks made my day lol


----------



## vansmack2

That was good photoshop work.


----------



## slotcarman12078

No kidding!!!! :lol:


----------



## Marty

Today my wife and I made our yearly trip to Circleville, OH for the Pumpkin Festival. Besides the obvious reason, all the great street fair food, for our trip we enjoy all the shops in downtown Circleville. I always go to The Hippie Hut and look for LP's. There are antique shops also. (bored yet?) This is what I bought today:



What's inside? I'm glad you asked:





Here are just the cars:



Oh yeah, and these:



Please don't ask what I paid for it, I couldn't stand all the hate mail!!

It was actually three boxes. The kit box, pit kit and a box of AFX track. It was supposed to sold as a group. I made an offer on just the cars and the seller accepted it!

DOIN' THE HAPPY DANCE!!!!

Marty


----------



## asennafan

Great find! We go to that Pumpkin Festival every couple years or so, one of the better fall festivals around.


----------



## Marty

asennafan said:


> Great find! We go to that Pumpkin Festival every couple years or so, one of the better fall festivals around.


 The first year we went, I WAAAAAY overindulged in all the pumpkin stuff. This year I got my pumpkin pancakes for breakfast and pumpkin chili cheese dog for lunch. Due to a warning from my doctor I passed on all the sweet stuff.

After buying the slot cars I didn't even buy any LP's from the Hippie Hut.

It was cold and occasional rain so we left a little after noon.

Marty


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Marty- Holy CRAP  ...And here I thought the Model Kit Box, was gonna have an un-built model car in it- LOL 
You did Good, REALLY Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

PS- To Marty.... I HATE YOU, Even WITHOUT Knowing what you paid for it all


----------



## alpink

Kyle Petty Gran Prix model box full of slot stuff envy


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Well they finally came should all clean well ?


----------



## swamibob

Please don't ask what I paid for it, I couldn't stand all the hate mail!!

It was actually three boxes. The kit box, pit kit and a box of AFX track. It was supposed to sold as a group. I made an offer on just the cars and the seller accepted it!

DOIN' THE HAPPY DANCE!!!!

Marty[/QUOTE]


Way to go Marty! Uh, my hate for you can be assuaged by selling me, or trading me, or otherwise sending me the black cougar.  Just sayin'

Tom


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*My 2nd best Score -in 3 YEARS !*

Today was a good day, collecting-wise for me, with a really nice Score, at least I think so ? I may have paid a little more than I wanted to($125), but an attic find like This- doesn't come along that often, and these all looked pretty nice, 'cept for the cut wheelwells on the Ford-J car. All these cars hadn't been touched since 1971 and were found just recently in an attic after the new home owner moved in. And btw- the Complete Tyco-Pro Set IN THE BOX, was for sale too, and it decent shape, but I passed and ONLY bought the cars. And btw- every one runs, including the Vibrator !


----------



## hojoe

Shoot, that mustang on the card is probably worth what you paid for all of it. I'd say nice score.
hojoe


----------



## alpink

couldn't have happened to a nicer guy


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW- the Mustang on the card is just the Body ONLY, and the card was opened, but the body looks mint. The Card with the top plate & arm in it, was also opened and the plate w/arm is a take off(I cleaned the comm for the pic), but I found the NEW Top plate with a Mean Green arm in the Ford J car, which also sports the old AJ's Plastic/Chrome "Indy" Wheels on the rear, with a vintage pair of AJ's Hot Rod Silicones, which still grip really well after I cleaned them.....and the "J" car is Really- REALLY FAST !


----------



## wheelszk

I will give you $35.00 for the vibrator.


----------



## philo426

I like that blue mustang Funnycar!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Tyco-Pro "Trick Mustang" F/C*



philo426 said:


> I like that blue mustang Funnycar!


 Funny you should mention that Funny Car, as I had the Exact same car when I was a teenager, and it was one of the LAST Two H.O. Slot Cars I ever bought - before I left the hobby in the early 1970's.
As a sidenote, I cleaned that chassis and oiled it & adjusted the foils, and cleaned the Rear "White Boots" original tires using my Orange Goop(hand cleaner) tire treatment, and the damn thing ran like NEW !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Coooool finds Marty and R3!!! ... Ya just gotta be in the right spot, at the right time...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*My Attic Find-Score > Background History...*

It amazes me, that there are still un-covered Slot Treasures to be found in attics (and basements). In this case tho, the reason was a sad one. Ya see, today I went back, and was searching for the missing glass from the one Tyco-Pro Mustang(Trans-Am) car. And we DID Find the glass, in perfect condition in the original Tyco-Pro Set Box, along with everything else from that set. He also had a brown cardboard box full of Aurora Track and stuff, to which I bought an un-opened bottle of Aurora Red Racing oil. Anyway, the sad part of the story is, why all this stuff was stored in the attic...well, I found out the Child, to whom all this belonged, Died Tragically in 1971  So his father just put all his toys up in the attic, and left it there untouched, until a month ago, when the new house owners discovered it.
Btw, I'm now friends with the new home owners, and will be returning to eventually, BUY ALL the HO Slot Car stuff that was left in the attic.... The child that lost his life, will live on in the cars he left behind, as I WILL Treasure and maintain them- as well as "Play" with them !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool find, but a sad story Ralph. I do believe there are plenty of hidden treasures out there still, just waiting to be found. If I run across a yard sale and have a few bux in my pocket, I'll ask if they have any even if I don't see them out there. Usually, that is the only way to find them, as if they were out, they'd be gone before I got there.


----------



## philo426

I think this is the same body.I had to repaint it because it was all scratched up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

philo426 said:


> I think this is the same body.I had to repaint it because it was all scratched up.


Yep, under your repaint looks to be one of the original TycoPro "Trick Mustang" Funny cars, which was the LAST Tyco car I ever bought as a teenager, and was also sorta the reason I left slot cars(besides other reasons), as I just couldn't master Driving the TycoPro Chassis and keep the foils in proper shape


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Just Luck this time*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Cool find, but a sad story Ralph. I do believe there are plenty of hidden treasures out there still, just waiting to be found. If I run across a yard sale and have a few bux in my pocket, I'll ask if they have any even if I don't see them out there. Usually, that is the only way to find them, as if they were out, they'd be gone before I got there.


 Yep, I was VERY Lucky, just cuz I opened my BIG Mouth and ASKED ! The people had yard sale items, and some were the toys from the previous home owners son they found in the attic, but no slot cars for sale, and I just ASKED, and they said- YES, but were planning to take ALL the slot car stuff 50 miles away to Bloomsburg Hobbies(home to Bloomsburg "SlotCar" Raceways), and see what the Shop owner would offer for all the stuff. So if I had been a day later and/or Never asked, they probably would be listed on ebay right now, by that Hobbie Shop owner in Bloomsburg PA !?


----------



## Marty

*Richfield Slot Car Show aquisitions*

Here is my haul from the Richfield show yesterday:



The AW Richard Petty Roadrunner was a must have. I do have one small complaint. The side numbers are too small and misplaced.

The MEV cars are '62 Plymouth Savoy, '64 Chrysler Imperial, and '67 Plymouth Fury.

And a stash of DASH Roadrunners.

Yes, they are all MoPars!

Marty


----------



## rdm95

Craigslist score.. Pics show most of the haul


----------



## asennafan

Nice hail.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rdm95....  Wow- thats a really nice Score :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Marty, you must have a bunch of chassis that need clothed


----------



## Marty

Maybe.
Marty


Ralphthe3rd said:


> Marty, you must have a bunch of chassis that need clothed


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

I guess I posted in the wrong area here's what I got at the local Slotcars show.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

And these


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Here's the slotless out of the packs sorry bout the multiple posts my phone would not let me post all in one post


----------



## Marty

*It doesn't suck to be me*

Flea market finds for today:

AFX "Venomous Van" set only. CobraMite, needs work.





Mini-Lindy Bus



1/24 pit kit and stuff, very kool stuph:







Not slot car related, but I also collect Surf & Hot Rod LP's


In spite of the crappy snow, I had a great day.
Marty


----------



## Bubba 123

In spite of the crappy snow, I had a great day.
Marty[/QUOTE]

all look GREAT Marty ;-)
See, "IF" U had an aurora snowmobile...U'd be all set 4 snow-days :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue

I picked this trio up recently. All three for $40. The batmobile is not perfect but the wheel openings are not cut and the glass, heads and pipes are all there. The beetle was cracked so I figured I could use the blue plastic to goop other blue cars I have projects going already. It also has exceptionally good front and rear bumpers again for other cars I have. The corvette was just an extra.

The clear tech block was donated by Lendell.

Also, the bug chassis had an H2 mold number on the bottom. I had never seen a letter/number combination. It appears to be a regular Aurora chassis otherwise.

So far I have spent a week cleaning, gluing and running. That is what this hobby is all about for me.

Old Blue


----------



## rdm95

Here's some of last weeks haul.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151455325414?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161464786084?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Bubba 123

old blue said:


> I picked this trio up recently. All three for $40. The batmobile is not perfect but the wheel openings are not cut and the glass, heads and pipes are all there. The beetle was cracked so I figured I could use the blue plastic to goop other blue cars I have projects going already. It also has exceptionally good front and rear bumpers again for other cars I have. The corvette was just an extra.
> 
> The clear tech block was donated by Lendell.
> 
> Also, the bug chassis had an H2 mold number on the bottom. I had never seen a letter/number combination. It appears to be a regular Aurora chassis otherwise.
> 
> So far I have spent a week cleaning, gluing and running. That is what this hobby is all about for me.
> 
> Old Blue


the batmobile can be easily re-detailed...
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue

Tell me more about the re-detailing of the batmobile. I have seen the bat symbol as a decal but I thought that would look crappy. I think a red paint pen would redo the red stripes. What else can be done?

OB


----------



## Bubba 123

old blue said:


> Tell me more about the re-detailing of the batmobile. I have seen the bat symbol as a decal but I thought that would look crappy. I think a red paint pen would redo the red stripes. What else can be done?
> 
> OB


hi, yes on red pen 4 stripes....
if anyone has any extra "WHEEL" bat decals from 1/32 model...
they are a perfect fit... or can repro 4 U....
I've done some on regular copy paper & laminated the top...
if u w/ to try them, PM me U'r name & addy...
this goes 4 anyone interested as well :wave:

i'll even spend the stamp ROFLMBO!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## rdm95

Craigslist Score.. $100


----------



## Marty

Great score!!!!

Marty


----------



## hojohn

very nice score.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rdm95 said:


> Craigslist Score.. $100


 Damn !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Quite the Haul- did you need a Trailer ?*



rdm95 said:


> Here's some of last weeks haul..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151455325414?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161464786084?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Aside from the two cars in the Ebay links- that we could see what you paid, you didn't tell us how much you paid for those other HUGE Lots !? C'mon...let us Hate you


----------



## swamibob

rdm95 said:


> Craigslist Score.. $100


Hey RDM;

Is there chasis under all those bodies, or just bodies? If there's chassis I might be willing to double your money? Drop me a line I don't live too far from you. 

Tom


----------



## slotcardan

........


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*Local Flea Market Find*

Local Flea Market Find


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice Score there- Andrew :thumbsup:


----------



## asennafan

Finally got my Bata Din a playmate!!!


----------



## hifisapi

they may be rare and valuable but those paper stickers are the reason
Im a TYCO fan.


----------



## hifisapi

At worst, TYCO used decals, not paper stickers...


----------



## asennafan

I know what you mean, I wish they were tampo'd also, makes it nearly impossible to find one with decent stickers. I guess since they were struggling they just stuck to doing what they had been since the seventies. I think the black tail is MUCH better looking, heck all three of these are better looking IMHO, but know where near the Watson on the rarity scale.


----------



## hifisapi

*whats the rarest F1/Indy ho slot car of any make?*

I have the TYCO stp Patrick #40 mint on the card, that's pretty rare but there must be something even rarer than that?


----------



## hifisapi

I have the black tail Renault. Its near mint to mint. I bought it while shopping
for used furniture in a used furniture store. They had a showcase of about a 100 non redline hot wheels cars and one slotcar was mixed in and they were priced $1 each so I just bought the black tail Renault for $1. Probably my best ever "find" in the wild.


----------



## asennafan

That's awesome, those are the best finds no matter how rare the car is, finding one unexpectedly is great.


----------



## hifisapi

It wasn't a recent acquisition though, that lucky day was about 25 years ago!


----------



## hifisapi

asennafan said:


> Finally got my Bata Din a playmate!!!


what is that pair of slot cars worth nowadays anyway?


----------



## asennafan

Hard to put a number on them, just like the #40 STP Patrick. If its an auction kinda depends on having the right guys interested- two guys with deep pockets who really really want it can makes hundreds of dollars difference. Private sales are much different, but its difficult to find them for sale that way anymore. When FVE (I think it was) sold the big five a few years ago (the Watson, the red BMW 320, the Black Monza, the "Ford" Matador, and the brown 934 if I remember correctly) all at the same time I think they went for near $2000- EACH! Somebody with a better memory than mine probably knows more about it. I do remember one person ended up buying all five. I think those would bring about half of that in todays market, maybe $700-$1000 each. And I do not include the Bata Din in that group, its far easier to find than the Watson for some reason. But again, if the right two guys (or wrong two guys, whichever way you look at it) got into a pissing match who knows? Or I could be totally wrong, there just arent enough of them selling publicly to know.


----------



## hifisapi

that sounds logical. My two most valuable tyco slot cars are the Patrick stp #40 on the card and the red chaparral 2K #2 on the card. There is no way in hell 
would sell them for less than $1K each at this time and Im not selling. Those cars are rare loose, let alone on the card. You cant let the good stuff get away too cheap.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent aquisitions*

Found this listed on CL as Tyco in a bordering state, called the guy immediately and had my brother in law pick up before he had a chance to change his mind. Sets are worth more than I paid for it all.

Highlights
3 Super G+ Super International Sets- New unopened
4-45OHM Parma Contollers-New unopened
CSI/Speco power supply never used
13 cars including 
Tyco Petty Twin Pack
Model Motoring candy red Willys and green Camaro on card
MEV 59 yellow and black El Camino in box never run
MEV 70 orange Coronet Super Bee never run
1 Tjet chassis never run
AFX grand stand sound unit never opened.
bags of Super G tires, parts and HO people


----------



## slotcarman12078

You lucky dog!!


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Awesome !*

 Holy Sheets ! What a score :thumbsup:



Super G Man said:


> Found this listed on CL as Tyco in a bordering state, called the guy immediately and had my brother in law pick up before he had a chance to change his mind. Sets are worth more than I paid for it all.
> 
> Highlights
> 3 Super G+ Super International Sets- New unopened
> 4-45OHM Parma Contollers-New unopened
> CSI/Speco power supply never used
> 13 cars including
> Tyco Petty Twin Pack
> Model Motoring candy red Willys and green Camaro on card
> MEV 59 yellow and black El Camino in box never run
> MEV 70 orange Coronet Super Bee never run
> 1 Tjet chassis never run
> AFX grand stand sound unit never opened.
> bags of Super G tires, parts and HO people


----------



## GT40

G man
GREAT FIND :thumbsup:
Someone must have been going to build a giant layout and never did
I looked for one of those sets for a long time, :freak: SETTLED for the Mega G set in stead.
Congrats on the find, I hope you bought some Lotto Tickets on your way home.

gt40 :wave:


----------



## GT40

Dan
Great find too.:thumbsup:
Someone really took care of that rare box, you are very lucky too.
Thanks for the sharing the picture of those old rides
Makes looking fun, you know there more finds out there :freak:
I hope someday I can find some rare cars for the right price.

gt40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Well after reading all the goodies you boys came up with I feel a bit let down.
My wife and youngest Daughter love to dig in thrift shops. I kinda put a few pictures on her phone and said if ya see of this kinda stuff (slotcarstuff) take a picture and send me a text. Wednesday I get a photo and a text, and she says, you have some of these do you want three more $3.99 each? Yes buy em, great price. So she gets home and tells me that when she went to pay .... the Gal tells her they are 3 for $3.99....they were taped together. I'm like HELL YES.



One already loaded and put away.


----------



## vansmack2

That looks great Super G Man. Lucky you!


----------



## slotcardan

............


----------



## alpink

sweet steal
nice catch man


----------



## mr_aurora

*Picked up at a train show....*

Just when I thought I saw all the variations (no such thing) on packaging comes a unique AFX car in package. Look at the thickness of the cardboard and notice the way it is folded and tucked underneath itself. Notice the rectangular tab cutout on the back also. This is known as a "shelf talker" in the sales market. Sent to a hobby store or discount store to be unfolded and displayed on the counter to show off the new line of product. Has anyone ever seen another one like this. I am tempted to unfold and display it but I know I never will. thanks for looking, Bob Beers

http://s1217.photobucket.com/user/mr_aurora/library/Items of Interest


----------



## rdm95

Snagged all this for $6 from an online auction site (not eBay)


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Wow thats a nice bmw......


----------



## Marty

rdm95 said:


> Snagged all this for $6 from an online auction site (not eBay)


WOW!

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

rdm95 said:


> Snagged all this for $6 from an online auction site (not eBay)


ChaChingChaWow.

Everything I bid on goes well over new retail.


----------



## Omega

RjAFX,

Great find on the cases they look to be in good shape.

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dan, that Turnpike set is AMAZING. I've always dreamed of stumbling upon one of them. I was watching the video you posted earlier... What's the deal with the blue gizmos in the far straightaway? it looks like you're steering around them? I guess even though they are slot cars, these cars have the ability to steer a little back and forth within their lane?

--rick


----------



## slotcardan

...........


----------



## slotcardan

........


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, those look incredible!! Nice job on the resto!!


----------



## RjAFX

Omega .... they be brand bloody new. Now how bout you?


----------



## rdm95

Score..with a capital S (and a C and an O and an R and an E too) Whoot!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Tyco-Sl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## slotcarman12078

Guess they should have put the cars as the main picture!! Nice score!!


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> Score..with a capital S (and a C and an O and an R and an E too) Whoot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Tyco-Sl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


That is a Mega Score!


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## slotcardan

.....


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcardan said:


> nice. score^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a bunch of fabrication to make the body work as it was not a direct bolt on, respray and a bunch of casting parts.


I'm assuming these are 1/32 scale (??)..
What brand of slot chassis are U using ????

TY!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Like the Buick, but LOVE the Poncho!! Nice job decking it out as a radar car!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## GT40

slotcardan
Wouldn't You Really Rather Have a Buick? 

Looks like it's right off the assembly line in Flint Michigan.
I've seen thousands of those cars when I was a kid.
GREAT COLOR 
Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcardan said:


> 1/24-1/25 scale.
> 
> the chassis is 1962 AMT authentic model turnpike. it was a unique slotted lane changer set made for only one year by AMT
> 
> 
> the chassis has controllable steering allowing you to drive around obstacles.
> 
> i posted a video before but here
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-BAhGkq6ps&list=UUnRdcSxcxrVBmMTz13LAdPw


WOW!! (& TY)..
the detailing ..even the chassis under carriage is AMAZING!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcardan

..........


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcardan said:


> it came from when amt stopped the metal bottom cars.
> amt used to make aluminum cars, Aluminum Model Toys(AMT)
> 
> they started to make promotional cars for dealerships starting in the 1950s
> then they branched out in to toys, Friction and models( craftsman).
> 
> the next step was to get into the growing field of slot cars in the 1960s
> 
> they would sell slot car kits with a metal chassis and a promo or craftsman body top which didn't require glue to assemble. like early snap together kits.
> 
> in 62 they decided to try something radial that would turn slot cars on there heads.
> 
> AMT became Authentic model Turnpike so the cars were basically very detailed plastic models with working steering and propulsion. it gave more control then a standard slot car.
> 
> well it was a huge failure, the set was so different that nothing could run on it except AMT's own cars and chassis. so expansion of the set and cars available was cancelled.
> remaining authentic model cars were unsellable so AMT issued conversion kits for the cars which made them into standard slot cars that could be used on any track to get rid of the overstock which lasted for years. it ruined the company for years afterwards as well.
> 
> so the set was only sold in 1962 and since they wanted it to have a promo car feel, originally they thought to sell the sets to dealerships so kids could drive the new models coming out at the show room and help sell cars, it explains why there is so much detail on the cars and chassis.
> 
> you can paint the chassis or cars just like a plastic model for hyper realism if you want.
> but since you drive them spending all the extra time making it perfect just makes you go nuts when they get scratched.
> 
> some people even installed full interiors in the cars. amt most likely originally intended to install full interiors in the cars because there are unused mounts on the chassis that allow for an interior to be installed, however it causes clearance issues.
> 
> since the product failed no way to know what could of happened if it kept going for 5-10 years as a product line.
> 
> by the end of the 60s was the great slot car crash as well. in feb 1967
> http://lascm.com/Vintage-Slot-Car-Blog/news/the-day-slot-car-racing-died…/


my Grandfather's Brother in Law had a 60's era version of the car he bought
on a shelf.. w/ NEVER Allowed 2 play w/ it... but sounds like what you are talking about... SUPER-Detailed (was even in the color of the car he had....)

I was young & 1/32 looked like 1/24 does 2 me today (Adult vs... 6 - 8 yr. old)
it was at least that (1/32)....

Bubba 123 TY!! :wave:

TY Bubba 123


----------



## slotcardan

............


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcardan said:


> :devil:
> 
> Woohoo a 1966 ford Galaxie 500 converted to AMT turnpike
> much tougher conversion really tough to find good body matches.
> 
> i cleaned up the old body and did a bunch of fabrication work on it and detailed it changed out broken parts like the taillights and glass.
> 
> 
> 
> had a 1:1 of these, same color even!!
> back in about 1981.. w/ lil' 'Ol Lady car... paid $ 85 fer it....
> mine w/ the 4dr version "Custom" (6cyl. )
> "WHAT", do U search 4 on Epay 4 these, or the old dealer versions???
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcardan

..........


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent aquisitions*

I saw a bunch of AMT slot car kits at a Hobby Shop that I frequent. Are these kits newly produced or some NOS from years ago?


----------



## rdm95

Just won this today from an online auction site (not eBay) and I'm tellin ya, I can't wait to dig through it all to see what might have eluded the camera in the 3 pictures they posted.. is it here yet? The waiting kills me..


----------



## slotcardan

..........


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## Marko

car set


----------



## RjAFX

Not a slot car ... nope not a slot truck, but these will look good in the slot car display.



Vintage race cars break a lot.


----------



## slotcarman12078

There were a couple guys modifying those Boley tow trucks (et al) on ebay a ways back. It takes some slillz to get them to sit right on a chassis, and they generally are top heavy. I did one fire truck before giving up. I prefer to make stuff that runs right... They do make great scenery though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT40

RjAFX
Did you really need to use two gt40's. 
Come on you must have other cars that need a ride.

Have a Great Holiday Season.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RjAFX
> Did you really need to use two gt40's.
> Come on you must have other cars that need a ride.
> 
> Have a Great Holiday Season.
> 
> gt40


Yep ..... you know how those old Fords break down ...lol.


----------



## slotcardan

..........


----------



## swamibob

WAYYYY too cool buddy! Thank you for posting the pictures.

Tom


----------



## hifisapi

that Camaro is sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Gorgeous!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

haven't checked in for a while...

don't know which is more beautiful, the '66 Galaxie or the big blue Buick. amazing stuff... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcardan

...........


----------



## hefer

Found this in a cigar box at a local flea market today. Doesn't have the correct chassis under it, but that's okay. Picked it up, plus two others common Tyco bodies for $25.


----------



## slotnut

Sweet hefer wanta trade it? Please.


----------



## hefer

slotnut said:


> Sweet hefer wanta trade it? Please.


Sorry, this is one of those car I thought I would never own. I would never pay the prices folks want for some of these cars. Karma had its way though...I snapped one of the other bodies trying to put it on a chassis. Figures


----------



## wnovess99onebay

[/URL][/IMG]

Acquired those two today.


----------



## slotto

*Christmas...well sort of*

We went over to my sister's place to celebrate my mom's birthday. While there, my brother-in-law asked me to join him in the basement where he proceded to hand me an old turntable box. I lifted the lid and this was inside...



Cut Willys, olive Falcon and Candy red Vette.
Perfect Bug, Lola, and J.
Perfect Brown Nomad, Blue and Green Buggies. 
Perfect Hot Rod but broken roll bar, Perfect Batmobile and Jag.
Excellent Tow Truck and Mack.
2 headless indys and a worn candy green indy.

This was his collection from the late sixties. I said how much do I owe you.
He said "Merry Christmas"

Then, after 2 weeks off from work, I return today and the guy that sits next to me shows up. He takes off his coat and we welcome each other back and then he pulls this out...





Near perfect turq Mustang, Hot Rod, Ferrari and Jag! All original cases with cut labels.

I knew he had cars, I just didn't know how many or the condition. We talked about them in the past. He says, I'm sorry, these were from my childhood and I'm gonna keep them. So a little disappointed, I told him no problem. We talked about the holidays and all along these little cars were looking up at me. So I threw an offer out. "I'll give you a crisp $100 for the 4 cars". He thought a minute then said he was gonna keep them. Then I pulled it out and layed it on the table. He laughed and said no again. I said no problem and put the cash away. We went on about the day then after lunch he walked around the cube and put them on my desk and said "lets do it". Man, what a great Christmas!


----------



## Marty

WOW!!!

Marty


----------



## vansmack2

Marty said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Marty


Ditto!

What an awesome (late) Christmas!


----------



## RiderZ

A couple of Dash DJets.Setup with OS3 front ends & SuperTires for the rear.Dash Chevelle & AW Fairlane.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slotto

*Wild Ones Mustang*

Picked this up today from a local Antique shop...Uncut with a Tuff Ones Chassis.



20 Bones!


----------



## fordcowboy

Had these up in another post. Don't know if everyone has seen them. But I got these at the last St. Louis show.


----------



## Bubba 123

fordcowboy said:


> Had these up in another post. Don't know if everyone has seen them. But I got these at the last St. Louis show.


that 4-way-4lane's neat... but I bet it's going 2 hurt crossing ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2

Here are my recent acquisitions for December and January.

The lighted Jaguar is a bit yellowed, but the price was good. I will try a peroxide dip on it to whiten it up some. The Peugeot also looks slightly yellowed, but again the price was right. The two Circuit Board GTP bodies are new, I just have to put together a couple of chassis for them. I need a front bumper for one of the escorts. I have one from a rally version, but they are different, so I did not want to use it. Maybe I will strip it, and make it a custom rally escort. 



Update:
It looks like the Jaguar GTP is supposed to be that light yellow color. I took it apart to inspect it, and get it ready for a peroxide bath, but found over spray of that color on the underside of the body. Look at the picture of the underside where I circled it in red.


----------



## slotcardan

...........


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcardan said:


> 1974 Plymouth Barracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!
> what listings do you look 4 to find these cars??? (Ebay??)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## chappy2

Thanks Dan, this has been a fun thread to follow. These are some of the nicest looking slot models our there.

Chappy


----------



## asennafan

Update:
It looks like the Jaguar GTP is supposed to be that light yellow color. I took it apart to inspect it, and get it ready for a peroxide bath, but found over spray of that color on the underside of the body. Look at the picture of the underside where I circled it in red.

[/QUOTE]


Pretty sure that Jag is supposed to be bright white. The overspray is from where they painted the bottom of the rear of the car I think.


----------



## vansmack2

vansmack2 said:


> Update:
> It looks like the Jaguar GTP is supposed to be that light yellow color. I took it apart to inspect it, and get it ready for a peroxide bath, but found over spray of that color on the underside of the body. Look at the picture of the underside where I circled it in red.





asennafan said:


> Pretty sure that Jag is supposed to be bright white. The overspray is from where they painted the bottom of the rear of the car I think.


I thought it should be bright white also. However, the paint is very shiny with no signs of oxidation, and an hour and a half peroxide bath did nothing at all. I may be wrong, but this one looks like it is supposed to be that way.


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcardan said:


> well these cars i have been making by hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are these chassis "Kits", or are you fabricating from the model's original chassis??
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcardan

........


----------



## Bubba 123

EXCELLENT jobs...
I think i'll stay w/ either Eldon slide chassis, OR GSlot adjustable chassis ($20 MIP) 4 starters..
been doing custom HO's, but my passion is 1/32 :thumbsup:

TY!!!
Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391014510522?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The car came today,it is most assuredly white.
Christian


----------



## Marty

Nice score Chris!!

Marty


----------



## Dragula

Thanks Marty!


----------



## Dragula

A dead giveaway was that aurora never made a blue interior tan t-bird.


----------



## rdm95

Craigslist score..$100


----------



## slotcardan

...........


----------



## slotto

Great collection there Dan!


----------



## Marty

rdm - GREAT SCORE!!!

Marty


----------



## Dragula

Great craigslist score!
Christian


----------



## Bubba 123

slotto said:


> Great collection there Dan!


Ditto!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Ok,..so these AMT's are 1/24 (??) scale ???

are U going 2 upgrade the Gen. Lee with a grill brush guard???
or leave it as 1st. season (& 2nd???) ???

oh, I missed the "Special Function" in video..
please let a senile old coot in on it (??) :thumbsup: LOL 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## rdm95

I forgot that a whole box of LL track was included too..


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcardan said:


> yes 1/24-1/25 scale
> 
> the brush guard is i guess narrow style(later 1982) with the frame mounts as the plastic is longer around the front bumper.
> 
> special function is working electronic dixie horn that is part of the chassis.


TY; didn't have sound on :freak:

no wonder I hit dead ends on 1/32 AMT slot searches :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcardan

......


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Wow I love kijji today I picked up 13 assorted tyco an life like cars and a track set all for $80 so when I had seen the original pics I thought the Indy car was the normal light blue when I picked them up this was the one in their. It's in fantastic condition but it's missing the back wing any one have an extra one for sale?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Here are the some more


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Here's the rest.


----------



## rdm95

Craigslist score.. $20


----------



## asennafan

Nice! If you're interested I'll swap you a nice Rebel Charger for the Tyco Wrangler #2 if it is in nice condition.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Wow, I obviously don't live in the correct area. I never see anything like this on our local list! Great buy.

Charlie


----------



## AFXRICK

Finally bought one of these. Next is a Sugar Daddy Bre-Datsun....


----------



## hojoe

I finally got these Mustangs mounted on some Aurora chassis. Phil has really hit a home run with these beautiful cars. 
hojoe


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## rdm95

asennafan said:


> Nice! If you're interested I'll swap you a nice Rebel Charger for the Tyco Wrangler #2 if it is in nice condition.


The Wrangler car is in mint condition and as much as I appreciate the generous offer, I'll have to pass, sorry! I need the cash more than either one of them..


----------



## swamibob

asennafan said:


> Nice! If you're interested I'll swap you a nice Rebel Charger for the Tyco Wrangler #2 if it is in nice condition.


Hey Asennafan;

If you bring the rebel charger to the Midwest show, I'm pretty sure I can find something to trade.  I'll have lots of stuff for you to peruse. Love trading. 

Tom


----------



## asennafan

Tom-
I'll be there and I'll bring a few Rebels with me, looking forward to it.


----------



## swamibob

asennafan said:


> Tom-
> I'll be there and I'll bring a few Rebels with me, looking forward to it.


Feel free to bring your Citizen's watch car too.  Or whatever other cool stuff you have. What are you looking for?

Tom


----------



## asennafan

swamibob said:


> Feel free to bring your Citizen's watch car too.  Or whatever other cool stuff you have. What are you looking for?
> 
> Tom


Lol, nah, I'm leaving that one at home. I think I'll bring some nice Redline Hot Wheels though, and maybe some other goodies. Not really looking for anything specific, I do need a black w/flames '55 and red chrome '55 though, I'll message you a list of more common stuff I'm missing and maybe we can work a deal out at the show.


----------



## swamibob

asennafan said:


> Lol, nah, I'm leaving that one at home. I think I'll bring some nice Redline Hot Wheels though, and maybe some other goodies. Not really looking for anything specific, I do need a black w/flames '55 and red chrome '55 though, I'll message you a list of more common stuff I'm missing and maybe we can work a deal out at the show.


Right on buddy! 

Tom


----------



## asennafan

swamibob said:


> Right on buddy!
> 
> Tom


Tom-
I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Slot-Car...VcLpCoBfnVlzzGmMG4V7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/afx-slot-ca...VcLpCoBfnVlzzGmMG4V7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181668238156?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Slot-Car...VcLpCoBfnVlzzGmMG4V7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/afx-slot-ca...VcLpCoBfnVlzzGmMG4V7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181668238156?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Nice bunch of cars.


----------



## doni90

thanks


----------



## Dragula

Nice lot!
Christian


----------



## ParkRNDL

*hit a local train show this morning*



















pretty excited about the Faller Mercedes, as it is my first running Faller chassis, and I have a cherry Mercedes body for it. Another thread on that later...

--rick


----------



## rdm95

Lemme know if you wanna part with the seagull van.. I've been chasing that one for awhile now!


----------



## Greg W

Todays score at a local small shop


----------



## vickers83

Great score! That lit Ferrari is a hard to find piece! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnut

Hey PrkRnDl 
i toi have chased the seagull van si if u want swap or sell let me know.


----------



## hifisapi

If you dont wanna keep the seagull van, its time to auction it, you now have at least three bidders including me. jco


----------



## asennafan

Add me to the list of bidders if the van goes to auction!


----------



## swamibob

Greg W said:


> Todays score at a local small shop


Add me to the list if the Ferrari goes up for sale or trade. 

Tom


----------



## hifisapi

is that Ferrari red or is it orange?


----------



## [email protected]

Craigslist acquisition. Missed out on the silver streak corvette.


----------



## hifisapi

wheres the pinto roughrider?


----------



## [email protected]

Only one they had.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice finding Jman...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Always liked the paint work on that one...RM


----------



## vansmack2

I have been busy since the first of the year. So hear are most of my acquisitions.

I just received these 4 resin Cheetah bodies in the mail today. They fit a Tomy Turbo F1 chassis. They were supposed to fit a Tomy SG+ F1 chassis, but Jim of Jim's Custom Rod made a mistake when he assumed that the mounts were the same. Since they were incorrect Jim sent me these for free, and is cast new ones that correctly fit the SG+ F1 chassis. I already did a little but of filing on them to remove flashing and a little excess resin. The green JL Cheetah is exactly like the one I sent Jim to use for the mold making.


I bought the Sunoco 917-10 body and added my own chassis. The wheels need to be painted to match.
The Tomy Ferrari Testarossa is my second one of them. It was missing one pickup shoe, and had a Tyco rear axle that did not match, but that was an easy fix.


These are mostly for customs except for the PT Cruiser. This is only my second PT cruiser.


I got all of these except the Camaro from rodstrguy (Tom). The '57 Nomad did not come with the chassis. I had a Mega-G 1.5 chassis spare, so I put it into the '57.


I picked up the two Circuit Board Sauber Mercedes Benz bodies cheap, and added my own chassis. The AFX #7 917-10 is my second one of those.


The Monza is missing the rear lights and windshield, and has some paint chips. The Ferrari 312 PB is in good shape, but the rear wing is painted black. The Lola and the 917-10 both have Ultra 5 chassis.


I did not have any Porsche 908 before these. I don't like the transparent yellow with orange windshield, but paint will fix that.


That is my first Peugeot. I plan on stripping the Escort. I have several of the Autoworld 510K cars, so it may eventually get a repaint. 


I have a couple of more cars on the way, and will post those once they arrive.


----------



## ParkRNDL

vansmack2 said:


> I have been busy since the first of the year. So hear are most of my acquisitions.
> 
> (snip)http://s1020.photobucket.com/user/vansmack2/media/Hobbytalk/Cars_02_zps15xv3hh9.jpg.html
> 
> The Monza is missing the rear lights and windshield, and has some paint chips. The Ferrari 312 PB is in good shape, but the rear wing is painted black. The Lola and the 917-10 both have Ultra 5 chassis.
> 
> 
> (snip)
> 
> I have a couple of more cars on the way, and will post those once they arrive.


Like that Monza. Isn't that a tough one to find?

--rick


----------



## vansmack2

ParkRNDL said:


> Like that Monza. Isn't that a tough one to find?
> 
> --rick


The Monza is hard to find, and costly to get a good one. That is why I picked this one up on the cheap. I am now looking for a white one for donor parts.


----------



## midnight5

Just getting back into slot cars after my neighbor's kids found my old stuff in the garage while looking at my extra Hot Wheels cars. They want me to build a race track so we all can race together on. I found these AW cars on clearance at Hobby Lobby the other day.


----------



## Bubba 123

midnight5 said:


> Just getting back into slot cars after my neighbor's kids found my old stuff in the garage while looking at my extra Hot Wheels cars. They want me to build a race track so we all can race together on. I found these AW cars on clearance at Hobby Lobby the other day.


if that were "MY" Hobby-Lobby, U just bought-out the ENTIRE slot car stock..
minus a "Smokey-Bandit" track set & I think, a ghost busters 1....
they've Dropped Carrera-Go!! & almost out of ANY AW stuff 

Bubba 123


----------



## midnight5

Most of the Hobby Lobby's around me have one small end cap of slot car stuff and most of it is going to the clearance section. Even our local Hobby Town does not carry much of any thing HO slot car related.


----------



## hefer

I have three Hobby Lobbys near me. They all have those stupid chrome cars clogging up the pegs. Plus, they only put one car on each peg. Guess I have to hide the chrome cars behind some model kits, so the will put out something worth having.


----------



## Bubba 123

hefer said:


> I have three Hobby Lobbys near me. They all have those stupid chrome cars clogging up the pegs. Plus, they only put one car on each peg. Guess I have to hide the chrome cars behind some model kits, so the will put out something worth having.


I think they are dumping all slots period...
look @ their model section..
they 1/2'd it a few years back... 
used 2 run on BOTH sides of an isle.. 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## hefer

Funny...you would think a store with the name "Hobby" in it would have an awesome hobby section, but it gets smaller every day.


----------



## sethndaddy

My Hobby Lobby usually has 2 or 3 ho cars max at any time. I stopped checking HobbyClown because they were pulling white lightnings and "holding" them on the shelf behind the RC counter for themselves.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just getting back into the game I bought these during the past few weeks.


----------



## midnight5

Nice looking set of cars. That red Cuda is nice.


----------



## JazzyJerome

midnight5 said:


> Nice looking set of cars. That red Cuda is nice.


Thanks I like the Cuda I want to get the purple one too.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

*Auction Find*

This was my big auction find this weekend, The price was very fair 

Its all there, the edges of the box is in rough shape, I think I can piece it back together to display OK, the bridge parts are nice, no cars or power pak, but I have both to complete it





































Boosted


----------



## Bubba 123

JazzyJerome said:


> Just getting back into the game I bought these during the past few weeks.


Gulf, Porsche 917 #20...
was 1 of Steve McQueen's from "Grand-Prix" movie. he drove #2 & #20 I believe... #22 was the on-course filming car... (I think ??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## hifisapi

Steve McQueens movie was "LeMans". BTW, who makes those new ford GT40
slot cars?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

hifisapi said:


> Steve McQueens movie was "LeMans". BTW, who makes those new ford GT40
> slot cars?


AFX/racemasters. There are plenty of the Mega-G versions of them out there. Some new ones are coming on the new MegaG+ chassis, but have not been released yet.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> AFX/racemasters. There are plenty of the Mega-G versions of them out there. Some new ones are coming on the new MegaG+ chassis, but have not been released yet.
> 
> Charlie


,and they are beautiful. Leaps and bounds better looking than any HO GT40 made in the past. 

RaceMasters AFX has taken bodies to a never before seen level.


----------



## Bubba 123

hifisapi said:


> Steve McQueens movie was "LeMans". BTW, who makes those new ford GT40
> slot cars?


yeah, got that mixed w/ James Garner's movie :drunk::freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## hifisapi

RjAFX said:


> ,and they are beautiful. Leaps and bounds better looking than any HO GT40 made in the past.
> 
> RaceMasters AFX has taken bodies to a never before seen level.


damn, those look sharp. I don't like all of the paint schemes, but I like most of them.


----------



## hifisapi

hifisapi said:


> damn, those look sharp. I don't like all of the paint schemes, but I like most of them.


Do these bodies fit any of the old aurora AFX chassis or possibly Tomy? Or do they only fit the new chassis they come with?


----------



## RjAFX

hifisapi said:


> Do these bodies fit any of the old aurora AFX chassis or possibly Tomy? Or do they only fit the new chassis they come with?


Any old AFX chassis fits. These are MegaG short. Paint is purdy much a copy of the real car.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Any old AFX body fits. These are MegaG short. Paint is purdy much a copy of the real car.


I've got Tomy SRT Chassis on my GT 40 collection (a few AW's that are MIP...OR Lighted..)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## hifisapi

RjAFX said:


> Any old AFX body fits. These are MegaG short. Paint is purdy much a copy of the real car.


Real cars don't have glass painted gray. I don't care for those.


----------



## midnight5

I found a few more AutoWorld Slots at another Hobby Lobby. The Rat Fink cars were on clearance.


----------



## RjAFX

hifisapi said:


> Real cars don't have glass painted gray. I don't care for those.


First, these are not real cars, they are toys.

Second, buy the ones with unpainted windows with the "photo real" interior. .... .that's not real either.


----------



## vansmack2

vansmack2 said:


> I have been busy since the first of the year. So hear are most of my acquisitions.
> 
> I just received these 4 resin Cheetah bodies in the mail today. They fit a Tomy Turbo F1 chassis.


Jim is selling one of these Cheetahs on EBAY now if anyone is interested.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Resin-HO-sc...431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f5c8967


----------



## RjAFX

They even came with the Super G Plus chassis, GT40's that is.......


----------



## rdm95

Craigslist Score.. Was posted for free, but I gave them $50.. There's a bunch more not in the pictures too!


----------



## [email protected]

RDM95 I am green with envy. 

May be because of my nausea, but either way excellent score.


----------



## sethndaddy

can we say "you suck" in a nice way, lol. just kidding. awesome score


----------



## midnight5

That is a nice score. Cool looking track setup.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## mr_aurora

Nice Rick, you said you would get one. They are scarce, in any condition.


----------



## hifisapi

first time Ive seen the sugar daddy car. Im a little disappointed, I didn't know
it was a sticker car.


----------



## hifisapi

is it just a mediocre photo, or are the stickers blurry?


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


>



Rough, but well worth having.


----------



## AFXRICK

It is a bit rough, but after several hours of cleaning, and polishing, it should look a heck of a lot better. Due to the fragile nature of that color plastic, and rarity, it is not going to make many laps, and spend it's time in my display cabinet.


----------



## RjAFX

Be gentle ....... for sure. Post a shot after you get her cleaned up.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Not recently acquired but recently found. Circa mid to late 1960's T-Jet stuff from my original slot car layout as a teenager. Been stored for a long time. Anybody interested? 

Charlie

T-Jet bodies




Leslie toy cars (not slot cars)


Metal toy cars (not slot cars)


Misc. T-Jet parts


----------



## rdm95

How much for the slot cars and parts?


----------



## vansmack2

I just purchased this lot on EBAY. It was Buy It Now, and the price was too good to pass up. There are some cars in there that I already have, so I can sell some of them to get most of my money back.

I can hardly wait for this to arrive!


----------



## GT40

Vansmack2
*WHAT A GREAT PICK UP*
There some nice cars there:thumbsup:
You are a lucky guy for sure

gt40:wave:


----------



## AFXRICK

After a few hours of careful cleaning, minor repairs and polishing. I'm satisfied with the results, but obviously, this car is not mint. It is a survivor! LOL

I'm going to repair the front bumper to replace the missing air dam.


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


> After a few hours of careful cleaning, minor repairs and polishing. I'm satisfied with the results, but obviously, this car is not mint. It is a survivor! LOL
> 
> I'm going to repair the front bumper to replace the missing air dam.



RICK: No matter how many times I reload this thread the pictures will not open.....is it just happening at my end or?


----------



## mr_aurora

Rick Call me ASAP 203-804-2455


----------



## AFXRICK

I will fix it. This site is not allowing any uploads from my PC.


----------



## mr_aurora

AFXrick, read my previous post please


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


> I will fix it. This site is not allowing any uploads from my PC.


cool.....thought it might just be on my end. I want to see how she looks cleaned up.


PS: call Bob


----------



## mr_aurora

It would appear that from all the Sugar Daddy Datsun's I have seen, that the front air dam was cut clean at the factory and not by the owners. This makes it look more like a real BAJA Datsun, I guess. Bob


----------



## Dslot

MSwaterlogged said:


> Not recently acquired but recently found. Circa mid to late 1960's T-Jet stuff from my original slot car layout as a teenager. Been stored for a long time. Anybody interested?


Charlie,
I'm interested. Please check your Messages and look for my Private Message to you.
Thanks.
-- D


----------



## AFXRICK

Bob,

Thank you for the information on the front bumper. Hopefully these photos show up ok.


----------



## RjAFX

Yes Sir......and she is looking purdy good.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just got this today.


----------



## Redwater slot

AFXRICK said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thank you for the information on the front bumper. Hopefully these photos show up ok.


Looks good to me:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I like the Porsche, nicely done

Boosted


----------



## vickers83

Very nice custom Porsche JJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Love both of them .... but that 510 is sweet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Went looking for diecast parts, found these at the Flea Market...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey Hilltop, that yellow pickup is Tyco, right? IIRC, it's 
US-1 and hard to come by. Nice find...

--rick

edit: or not, I guess. Just checked the Tyco book and I guess I had that wrong. Still a nice find.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Went looking for diecast parts, found these at the Flea Market...RM


QooL!!


----------



## vansmack2

These arrived Saturday. All the Tomy cars look new, or nearly new. Also, a couple of the AFX cars look nearly new. I am very happy with this purchase, especially that ESSO #45.



vansmack2 said:


> I just purchased this lot on EBAY. It was Buy It Now, and the price was too good to pass up. There are some cars in there that I already have, so I can sell some of them to get most of my money back.
> 
> I can hardly wait for this to arrive!


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice find.


----------



## Marty

I've been absent from here for a while. Just too much to do. Anyway, here are some cars I picked up today at a large antique show in Columbus.



Marty


----------



## vansmack2

I had one of those orange Cheetahs when I was a kid.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Wow great find on that # 46 car is the correct chassis and that die cast bp tow truck great finds let me know if you wanna sell the # 46


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Wow great find on that # 46 car is the correct chassis and that die cast bp tow truck great finds let me know if you wanna sell the # 46


PM sent JS...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Van nice, nice set of car's. Not 100% sure, but they appear to be from ebay......I seem to remember looking them over, and I remember them all looking good. I have all them, pairs in the case of the AFX rigs, but I was thinking of placing a bid any way. Thought no I'm not going to run the price up on someone I may know from this site when I really don't need the cars. With that, let me say Congratulations, I'm happy you got them, and I'm happy they turned out to be just as nice, and even better than the pictures.

Ok, so now that I saved you all that money.....what one are you going to give me ....lol.


----------



## RjAFX

PS: Van.......I only collect AFX. Anything red, white, blue, yellow, purple, orange, black, or green will due just fine.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just got this in the mail today.


----------



## RjAFX

Jerome ..... the best HO Camaro, and Mustang ever made of hot plastic.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Jerome ..... the best HO Camaro, and Mustang ever made of hot plastic.


I want the Mustang next.


----------



## JazzyJerome

The security guard forgot to tell me this came in today. Somewhat smaller than I had anticipated.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> I want the Mustang next.


You're going to love it........


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Van nice, nice set of car's. Not 100% sure, but they appear to be from ebay......I seem to remember looking them over, and I remember them all looking good. I have all them, pairs in the case of the AFX rigs, but I was thinking of placing a bid any way. Thought no I'm not going to run the price up on someone I may know from this site when I really don't need the cars. With that, let me say Congratulations, I'm happy you got them, and I'm happy they turned out to be just as nice, and even better than the pictures.
> 
> Ok, so now that I saved you all that money.....what one are you going to give me ....lol.


It was an EBAY Buy It Now, and I saw them very shortly after it was posted. The price was very good so I went for it.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> You're going love it........


Indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

,but what AFX are you sending me? I'm not greedy, it doesn't need to be the most expensive. No really, honest I was going to bid on it when I stopped myself for the reasons stated above. Cause there are times I do feel a bit greedy for buying things I already have ..... Jerome let me see if I have enough light in this room to get another shot of those bad boys......


----------



## RjAFX

Ok.....got em. 







This RaceMaster stuff is freaking outstanding.


----------



## JazzyJerome

QooL!!!!!!!


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> QooL!!!!!!!


Not the best pictures, I snap them with my tablet. 

Again, I think these are the best HO Mustang's and Camaro's yet. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do...


----------



## vansmack2

I got this AW Charger body in the mail Monday. After checking different chassis I have I decided to put it on a Mega-G 1.5 with chrome rims. This Charger flies. No, not off the track around the track. I can hold the throttle close to full without it deslotting. At full throttle it will finally deslot.

I have wanted this body for quite a while. What a beauty!


----------



## RjAFX

Not to mention the wheels look sick on that bad biacth.


----------



## hifisapi

what year charger is it?


----------



## JazzyJerome

Bad!!!!


----------



## rdm95




----------



## JazzyJerome

rdm95 said:


>


I like those vans!


----------



## rdm95

Some of last weeks haul..


----------



## vansmack2

hifisapi said:


> what year charger is it?


It is supposed to be a '69 Charger.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Wow, that's a KILLER haul. Question: in the big group shot, in the front row, there are two blue late-model Mustangs with a white #45 on them. Are they LifeLike? Never seen them before...

thanks in advance

--rick


----------



## rdm95

Yep, they're Life-Like Mustang's.. first time I've seen them too..lol I listed 1 on eBay already..I just can't decide if I wanna keep the other one or not bcz they are kinda cool!



ParkRNDL said:


> Wow, that's a KILLER haul.
> 
> --rick


That's not even everything..lol I just got tired of waiting for pictures to upload


----------



## fuddmiester

My last score... been awhile.....


----------



## midnight5

rdm95 said:


> Some of last weeks haul..


Nice batch of stuff!!


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## RjAFX

I feel like a big shot out here in the desert if I get my hands on one item a week.


----------



## hefer

Just a few from this weekend.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got the #9 Tomy Turbo Footwork car in the mail today. It goes great with the #10 SG+ Footwork car I got last year. It looks great, probably better than it looks in these pictures.


----------



## RjAFX

I really like the both of them .... I have the SG+, not the turbo.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I really like the both of them .... I have the SG+, not the turbo.


That Turbo is pretty hard to find, and it came up Buy It Now for a good price, just a little more than most of the new Tomy cars, so I snapped it up.


----------



## JazzyJerome

My new Can Am's


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> I just got the #9 Tomy Turbo Footwork car in the mail today. It goes great with the #10 SG+ Footwork car I got last year. The looks great, probably better than it looks in these pictures.


I like these.


----------



## RjAFX

Phone rang

Me: Hello
Son: You home
Me: Yep
Son: Driving by need to stop in.
Me: Cool
Son: See ya in 5
Me: Ok doors unlocked

Son: Walks in and says I picked some of these up .... if you want em?

Me: Oh hell yes!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Phone rang
> 
> Me: Hello
> Son: You home
> Me: Yep
> Son: Driving by need to stop in.
> Me: Cool
> Son: See ya in 5
> Me: Ok doors unlocked
> 
> Son: Walks in and says I picked some of these up .... if you want em?
> 
> Me: Oh hell yes!


Good Son you got there RJ!

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Phone rang
> 
> Me: Hello
> Son: You home
> Me: Yep
> Son: Driving by need to stop in.
> Me: Cool
> Son: See ya in 5
> Me: Ok doors unlocked
> 
> Son: Walks in and says I picked some of these up .... if you want em?
> 
> Me: Oh hell yes!


Sweet! 

I have the Full Tilt, and the Forsythe. Nice cars.


----------



## RjAFX

That Forsythe car is outstanding, and than with chrome wheels, and lettered tires on top of it. Son bought the same for himself.......Good man.

All MegaG's.....I now have six of these new at least me open wheel cars from RaceMasters, and Patrick bought em all. Will post a picture of the group.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> That Forsythe car is outstanding, and than with chrome wheels, and lettered tires on top of it. He bought the same for himself.......Good man.


Bummer, my Forsythe has grey wheels, the chrome ones look great.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Bummer, my Forsythe has grey wheels, the chrome ones look great.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie that's just what my Son told me....He got these from ScaleAuto because they were the only people that replied to his inquiry about chrome wheels. That's what I find most of the time also. I asked super tires a question yesterday. They answered part of the question, and sent me a link to an advertisement. Piss on on it, I'll buy JelClaws.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent acquistions*

I have several Mega G tune up kits that has a rear axle set up in them with chrome wheels, also the tires in them are lettered. I have seen a picture of one of the LMP cars that shows a chassis with chrome wheels. Only other one that I know of that came with them is the Red Bull Champ car.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Just Arrived*

I feel like I won the lottery. Did not get it off of Ebay, found it for a great price on another web for sale site.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Super G Man said:


> I have several Mega G tune up kits that has a rear axle set up in them with chrome wheels, also the tires in them are lettered. I have seen a picture of one of the LMP cars that shows a chassis with chrome wheels. Only other one that I know of that came with them is the Red Bull Champ car.


The mustangs and camaros also have chrome wheels. The only problem with tune up kits is you get back wheels but not front wheels.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

That is a good good looking car .... and tune up kits with front and rear chrome wheels would sell like hot cakes...I'd buy a crap load of them. Just for the chrome wheels......


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> I feel like I won the lottery. Did not get it off of Ebay, found it for a great price on another web for sale site.
> 
> Charlie


Very nice! Good for you to find this deal.

I know the feeling. I got lucky a couple of times recently.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just came in the mail this morning.


----------



## RjAFX

Have the cars......Like the truck, a lot.


----------



## hifisapi

at least the truck is a real chevy body. the car is a damn Pontiac body.


----------



## RjAFX

The car is what it is but it would have been better as a Chevy.....but the truck is nice looking. I just might look into buying 4-6 and covert em to AFX for the track.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, I believe that No. 3 pictured is the retooled Monte Carlo...Yes, the older ones were Pontiacs...RM


----------



## RjAFX

I need to look at the cars I have......see what I have.


Edit: Four out of five of my GoodWrench cars are Pontiac's.


----------



## vickers83

Hilltop`s right, Thats the Monte Carlo not the Luminac!


----------



## JazzyJerome

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, I believe that No. 3 pictured is the retooled Monte Carlo...Yes, the older ones were Pontiacs...RM


Monte Carlo it is.


----------



## RjAFX

No matter ..... I like the trucks, always did ..... should have bought a bunch of back when.


----------



## JazzyJerome

This one came in the mail yesterday morning


----------



## sjracer

I still have the entire first run of the mega g's including the Red Bull, still in the pack.


----------



## vansmack2

sjracer said:


> I still have the entire first run of the mega g's including the Red Bull, still in the pack.


Pictures please.


----------



## beast1624

*May be a little off topic but...*

...here's my latest acquisition for the Slot Cave. Been looking for this one for several years and finally found it and now have it proudly framed and hanging here:


----------



## rdm95

Not sure if you can tell, but this is the blue w/silver version of the Van-Tastic van.. my very first!


----------



## slotnut

Sweet RDM never knew it came that way.


----------



## RjAFX

RDM ....... that's "VanTastic. George is alive I tell you, Alive!


----------



## slotnut

Yeah Rj , dont get much time to do slots these days. Hipe to soon missing u guys and my toys.


----------



## RjAFX

Mark it on the calender folks......he speaks.


----------



## RjAFX

Yes......some nice clear in focus pictures, please.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just came in today.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Very nice.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

Jazzy,

That's nice. I like them. I now have two of them, because a second one came in a big lot I bought. I will probably repaint the second one. I also have two of the lighted Shell ones for the same reason.


----------



## JazzyJerome

MSwaterlogged said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks


vansmack2 said:


> Jazzy,
> 
> That's nice. I like them. I now have two of them, because a second one came in a big lot I bought. I will probably repaint the second one. I also have two of the lighted Shell ones for the same reason.


I want to get a few more also so I can have different paint schemes. I wish they would make some newer ones.


----------



## JazzyJerome

rdm95

nice!!!


----------



## RjAFX

I traded off the last of my lighted GTP and Lexan cars. Cept for the FeatheMagna GT cars.


----------



## Marty

Dash 36 Coupes



TYCO-Pro Plymouth Roadrunner Superbird. A replacement for my original. It was my first TYCO-Pro



T-Jet Mangusta and JL Dodge Ram project cars



Palmer 1/32 model kit with parts for slot car conversion and a chassis to fit.



All picked up at the Richfield Slot Car Show

Martyt


----------



## vansmack2

Marty said:


> Dash 36 Coupes


The coupes sure look nice. I wish they were for the AFX/Tomy chassis since that is what I run. I love those Superbirds too.


----------



## RjAFX

Love the Lola kit ......


----------



## rdm95




----------



## vansmack2

I just got this 300ZX today. Thanks to Gary (vickers83) for this fine car. It is sitting on a Tomy Turbo chassis. I wish the lighting was a bit better to show how good this car truly looks.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I just got this 300ZX today. Thanks to Gary (vickers83) for this fine car. It is sitting on a Tomy Turbo chassis. I wish the lighting was a bit better to show how good this car truly looks.


Got mine today ..... and paid less, nah, nah, nananah, and I'm using your picture.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Got mine today ..... and paid less, nah, nah, nananah, and I'm using your picture.


Yeah, a few bucks. The pic is incorrect for your, because it has an SG+ chassis with black wheels, doesn't it?


----------



## RjAFX

Shhhhh......No wait, heck yea, mine is a SUPER G PLUS, now I'm a big shot.


----------



## RjAFX

Oh by the way ..... nah, nah, nananah, nah, nah, nananah, nah, nah, nananah mines SG plus. lol


----------



## Bubba 123

On the Mangusta body, is there a nose underpan (separate piece) ...
or is it "Open" ???? mine's "Open"...looks kinda "Weird" (??)

TY,
Bubba 123 :wave:

T-Jet Mangusta and JL Dodge Ram project cars


----------



## Marty

Open

Marty
1


Bubba 123 said:


> On the Mangusta body, is there a nose underpan (separate piece) ...
> or is it "Open" ???? mine's "Open"...looks kinda "Weird" (??)
> 
> TY,
> Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Marty said:


> Open
> 
> Marty
> 1


TY Marty !!!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

remember NOT to try popping that window out of the mangusta, it'll break


----------



## Marty

sethndaddy said:


> remember NOT to try popping that window out of the mangusta, it'll break


Lesson learned a long time ago 

Marty


----------



## rdm95




----------



## Tuxedo

Those are nice, where did you find them?


----------



## RjAFX

Anyone into old 1/32 scale slot stuff ..... if you are send me a PM or text. Text would be best, and I can return some pictures of this stuff. I'll trade it for AFX stuff if it's worth anything to anyone. I refuse to put it in the trash.

odds and ends, bodies, motors, building, landscape, cars w/motors, parts, stuff.


Rj 480-250-2370


----------



## RjAFX

Digging in boxes I found my old Race Patch. I think this came to me Christmas 1960. My Pops bought me an Aurora set and my oldest Sister and her Husband bought me a Strombecker set. They were both supposed to be Aurora but were out of stock from what I remember of the conversation. Anyway ..... this patch must have been in the race set as I never got any other Strombecker stuff that I can remember.

Since I've not seen this for 40 years I'll call it a recent acquisition. 

Walls department store and Carrs Hobby had slot tracks set up. If you bought cars/track from either store you could race "your car" anytime you wanted, they kept your name in a book behind the counter. Walls Dept Store also had monthly model car building contests, with different levels from beginner to adult experts. They gave great prizes to all class winners right down to third place. 

Ok without me flapping my gums about any other memories here it is.


----------



## rdm95

Tuxedo said:


> Those are nice, where did you find them?


eBay..


----------



## Tuxedo

RJ, that's nice little piece of nostalgia right there. Glad you found it and posted a pic


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo

Another find, from 65 I think.

This is from *Walls Department Store.*

No matter what brand or size slot cars you had Walls made up these specials, and put em in this Russel box.

That's the way I remember it, but there is no way 1/24th scale cars would fit in the box.

In the Aurora box you got

2-R Russkit controls
2-Russ-Coat
2-9" straight tracks
2-HopUp kits 

2-TJet cars (may have been optional) 

Who ever ran the HobbyShop in Walls was always doing cool things. They really had a full service Hobby Shop, and had pretty much everything ya might want. 



Guessing they bought a ton of controls and boxes from RussKit to make up these Walls kits. I now wonder if Jim knew what they were doing.


----------



## Marty

This is what came in a Trak Pak. They were indeed 1/24 scale.



Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Yes Sir ..... that's the real TrackPak. Walls sold them just as pictured, but not what they were stuffing into the cardboard CarryCase they sold as a Walls set....if you bought a Tyco or Aurora kit they came as listed above. That's why I now wonder if JR knew what they were selling in his RussKit TrackPak CarryCase.

I don't know if they sold 10, or 50 like that.


----------



## rdm95

Craigslist score.. $30


----------



## vansmack2

Nice score rdm


----------



## Tuxedo

WOW, all that for $30? great deal, congrats


----------



## vansmack2

I just received this beautiful TOMY Hasemi Motor Sports Nissan Syline GT-R today. It has a turbo chassis with a very rare "sparks" attachment on it. It came from a Japanese Backfire Fujispeedway set that also has a blue Calsonic Skyline GT-R car in it. Unfortunately the blue Calsonic car was not for sale.


----------



## RjAFX

Sweeeeeet ... I don't have a single sparkler.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Sweeeeeet ... I don't have a single sparkler.


I never thought I would have one since they are so rare. I saw a Canadian set for sale on EBAY a year or so ago.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I never thought I would have one since they are so rare. I saw a Canadian set for sale on EBAY a year or so ago.


Turn off the lights and make a video of it making a pass on your track.......I gotta see this.


----------



## old blue

What does it spark on? Is there sand paper strips attached to the track?


----------



## vansmack2

old blue said:


> What does it spark on? Is there sand paper strips attached to the track?


I have no idea how the sparker works. I sat the car on a section of track, looked at the where the flint sits, and it is just left of the slot when looking from the rear, so it should not hit the rails. It also looked like it was high enough that it would not hit the track. I have not ran this on a track yet.

I wonder if Mr. Aurora knows.


----------



## GT40

vansmack2 said:


> I have no idea how the sparker works. I sat the car on a section of track, looked at the where the flint sits, and it is just left of the slot when looking from the rear, so it should not hit the rails. It also looked like it was high enough that it would not hit the track. I have not ran this on a track yet.
> 
> I wonder if Mr. Aurora knows.


My Money is on Mr Aurora, He's one Smart Guy.:thumbsup:

I've never seen one myself, with all the rules on safety this is outside the box I'm thinking.:freak:
Oh my you might start a fire, or light up a smoke.
Maybe when you fishtail it hits the rail and lets off a shower of sparks.:hat:

gt40


----------



## mr_aurora

I have no Idea as my expertise ends when Aurora shut down in 1983. There is a TYCO Sparkin Hot Rods set too. Bob


----------



## mr_aurora

*Recent acquisitions*

I attended a slot car show and had a real good time as a seller and a buyer. These are some purchases I managed to find.......


----------



## vansmack2

mr_aurora said:


> I have no Idea as my expertise ends when Aurora shut down in 1983. There is a TYCO Sparkin Hot Rods set too. Bob


Mr. Aurora, I forgot about your expertise ending when Aurora closed.

This morning I sent a message to the person I bought this car from, since he apparently had the complete Fuji Speedway set. I asked him how it works, If I get a good reply I will post the information here.


----------



## Marty

IIRC there is a small rod sticking out of the rear wheel, it is basically a flint. The guardrails have a strip of the same type of material as a matchbook has. When you go through the turns and the car drifts out, the flint rubs against guardrail and sparks fly.

Marty


----------



## vansmack2

The vendor mailed me back and said there is some emery paper or sandpaper type attachment for the track. He said he will try to take pictures tonight and send them to me.


----------



## swamibob

mr_aurora said:


> I attended a slot car show and had a real good time as a seller and a buyer. These are some purchases I managed to find.......


Hey Bob! Buddy old pal. 

What do you need for the Tyco Racing Team trailer?

Tom


----------



## mr_aurora

Hi Tommy, The TYCO Team trailer is not what it seems. looks good, I admit, but it's missing the doors and someone cut the tabs off the bottom that let it rest upright without a cab in front. It is the first one I have gotten since I started collecting. Bob


----------



## [email protected]

Lets just say the slot God's were smiling upon me. Wife wanted a day of rummaging at a city wide rummage in Norway, MI. This I bought about 330pm second to last rummage we went to. 

I bought for $7. A complete box of new in package track containing

AFX
qty 15 9" 1/4 turns 2 pack
qty 10 9" 1/8 turns 2 pack
qty 7 9" chicane
qty 10 9" straight 2 pack
qty 4 controllers
qty 1 sg plus tune up kit
qty 1 15" lapcounter

Life like
qty 2 fast trackers tune up kit
qty 1 action accessory set
qty 2 lap counters 

Tyco/Mattel 
440 lap counter
9" straight 2 pack
9" lane change
qty 2 9" 1/4 curve 2 pack

Scalextric good year bridge. 

All was brand new in box.
The lady there owned a hobbytown at one time. I already asked if she had anything such as cars. All that was there were the lifelike skateboarders and some scalextric single track pieces.

I also bought a brand new Tamiya 4wd figure eight track for the battery operated cars for $10. She told me that they would sell for $165 new.


----------



## RjAFX

YeeeeeeHaaaaaaaJeepers, pictures man pictures.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Wow, hopefully some day I will run into one of those "almost too good to be true" slot car bargains.


----------



## GT40

Jeepman
WOW want a score, glad you had some good luck up there in the UP.
I'll bet there not much to do in the winter time if you don't have a snow machine, slots would be a nice hobby for the cold mouths of the year or anytime for that matter right.

Enjoy your find
gt40


----------



## [email protected]

Heres some of what I bought.


----------



## vansmack2

[email protected] that is quite a score!


----------



## GT40

Jeepman
That not a score, that's A GOLD MINE FIND.
That more stuff then I see at most Hobby Store.
Good for you, what are you going to do with all of it.

gt40


----------



## JazzyJerome

Whoa!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I really wanted to make a 36x 80 door track. A 4 lane so I may need to get 12 and 15 inch radii. I need something without 6" curves though as it will be used by kids. I did plan on using old lock and joiner to begin with but the fact that LNJ has rail ends exposed as opposed to overlap I may use this afx track and get rid of the LNJ. I am guessing I wont need that many chicanes or any of the life like. So trades will be setup later. My OCD will cause me to want even lane spacing and inside outside corners to be the same quantity for all four lanes. :thumbsup:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

[email protected],
Part of the reason I am redoing my track is to get rid of the 6" curves. Now the tightest I have are 9" on the inside lanes. The problem I had was fitting as much track as possible into my table (3.5' x 8') without using 6". You run out of table very quickly. My lanes are not equal in length, hoping they may be somewhat equal in speed. Won't really know till after I get it up and running.

Charlie


----------



## rdm95




----------



## RjAFX

Got my hands on this. A few of us on here have gotten the set. I do like the art work, something different.



The cars are perfect, box is a mess.


----------



## JazzyJerome

rdm95 said:


>


Whoa!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

I went to the Cars & Parts swap meet on Friday. I was just getting ready to leave and saw a table with all die cast. I was going to pass it by but this was sitting right on top:



On Saturday our radio station put on a flea market at the fairgrounds. The TYCO's were in a box of train stuff:



Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Would love to have the Monza body for paint and racing.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pays to look!!! Looks like a 1/25th 60's Ford Falcon in the background...Does the US1 truck run/for sale???RM


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

I always check kijji on an hourly basis, did`nt you know a picture less deal shows up i call its advertising track and 6 cars i talk to the owner a very nice man and shoot down.
This is what i recieved for $25.00.


----------



## Bubba 123

JONNYSLOTS said:


> I always check kijji on an hourly basis, did`nt you know a picture less deal shows up i call its advertising track and 6 cars i talk to the owner a very nice man and shoot down.
> This is what i recieved for $25.00.


SWEET!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Marty

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Pays to look!!! Looks like a 1/25th 60's Ford Falcon in the background...Does the US1 truck run/for sale???RM


I haven't checked the truck yet, and yes it will be for sale.

Marty


----------



## Marty

*Aurora AFX Sears Super-Traction*

From that on line auction site



Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Do I see a weighted chassis? ..... Nice.


----------



## rdm95

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Pays to look!!! Looks like a 1/25th 60's Ford Falcon in the background...Does the US1 truck run/for sale???RM


Dump Trucks! Get your dump trucks here! Dump Trucks! lol this is just a portion of the dump trucks I have..


----------



## RjAFX

Not the greatest find, or the greatest deal, but it's nice, and I didn't have it. Kinda feel like an ass for paying that much.


I bid the same amount on this 05 Brock car, and didn't get it. Makes me feel better about what I spent. Knowing what the last three of these BROCK cars sold for on ebay gives me a pretty good idea what they are really worth. The other two sold for a little bit less.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Not the greatest find, or the greatest deal, but it's nice, and I didn't have it. Kinda feel like an ass for paying that much.


I probably would pay that for that particular car, so don't feel too bad.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I probably would pay that for that particular car, so don't feel too bad.


Guess it's to late now VanD ..... I payed for the bugger....lol.


----------



## rdm95

Craigslist score..$50!!


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> Craigslist score..$50!!


You seem to get a lot of great scores, congrats! You can send me that allied truck.


----------



## sethndaddy

rdm95 said:


> Dump Trucks! Get your dump trucks here! Dump Trucks! lol this is just a portion of the dump trucks I have..


Yeah, don't act like your giving them away, remember I offered your $30.00 for 2, and you got pissed off at me and then didn't send me one of the 300-400 tyco charger windshields you said you would.


----------



## RjAFX

DumpTrucks,DumpTrucks.


----------



## rdm95

sethndaddy said:


> Yeah, don't act like your giving them away, remember I offered your $30.00 for 2, and you got pissed off at me and then didn't send me one of the 300-400 tyco charger windshields you said you would.


How can I forget when the red mark is still there from the slap in the face you gave me..aka your $30 offer for 2 complete running dump trucks..lol That along with the few other times you've low-balled me on stuff is the reason I took offense. And I have over 700 charger windshields, not 400! I would've been more than happy to send you some of those too, but you wouldn't even pay for the shipping! Should I just give you everything for free? I was done dealing with you at that point..Sorry! Maybe if you had been a little more appreciative, I would've been more than happy to worked something out with you.. It's not my loss! Perhaps you'll learn from this so the next person won't feel like you're taking advantage of them..


----------



## asennafan

Nice score RDM, there are several trucks there my son and I are interested in, I'll pm you.


----------



## sethndaddy

rdm, I have been generous with Hobbytalk friends for years and have giving away things all the time, I can eat a $2.50 first class shipping cost if I know it'll put a smile on a friends face. I was happy you where sending me a windshield, so I thought I would offer you some money for a few green "pieces missing" dumptrucks..............15 dollars for a busted up common us1 IS NOT A slap in the face. And the only other time I asked you to buy something, was when you got a huge lot of tjets, and it was about 10 bucks each for which every ones you wanted to send, mostly cuz I wanted chassis, so don't act like I walk around here with begging hands out.

Just keep bragging about all your craigslist and old lady garage sale finds, eventually one year, your girlfriend/wife/boyfriend/mom, will sell all your stuff on craigslist too, and I hope I score it, for 50 bucks.


----------



## sethndaddy

and fyi, check the last 8-10 sold COMPLETE UNBROKEN green dumptrucks that sold on ebay, averages about $11.50. their really not worth $30 dollars each, I offered you a better than sold deal dude.


----------



## RjAFX

Back on subject ..... I didn't score anything yet today. All ebay auctions were over before I drug myself out of bed. Have yet to find anything I want on the GoodWill site, but because they keep listing new things I'll keep looking. Been talking to a couple of Gentlemen about trading, but we have yet to make a deal. Keep looking, keep searching, keep talking, keep smiling.


----------



## sethndaddy

you know what guys, sorry bout that. I should have bitched thru private pm's instead of clogging up the board. 
rdm, sorry it didn't work out with us, had I known you wanted the original shipping I would have been cool with it.

Back to what we found.


----------



## RjAFX

All is Kool Brother.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got these two bodies in the mail yesterday. They are not original Aurora paint jobs. They are custom reproductions done by Paul (PShoe). He did an excellent job on these. I sent him a new carded card he wanted along with the two bodies for him to strip and repainted, as well as some cash for return shipping. I had to wait several months for them, but it was worth it. With all the work involved I think Paul gave me a great deal. He is obviously a very good guy.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Thursday's Score, old Marx & A/FX*

Most of you won't give this a second glance, but I think a 50+ year old Complete Marx set, with extra bodies(one is a '62 Vette), and three A/FX MT cars, all for a pretty low price($45) was a decent haul !?
PS- another Marx Body w/Chassis is also included, and not shown in this photo


----------



## vansmack2

That is a good deal Ralph.


----------



## Bubba 123

vansmack2 said:


> That is a good deal Ralph.


it's a great collector's-find display :thumbsup:
especially if it has all the parts & the cars can be made 2 work....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I just got these two bodies in the mail yesterday. They are not original Aurora paint jobs. They are custom reproductions done by Paul (PShoe). He did an excellent job on these. I sent him a new carded card he wanted along with the two bodies for him to strip and repainted, as well as some cash for return shipping. I had to wait several months for them, but it was worth it. With all the work involved I think Paul gave me a great deal. He is obviously a very good guy.


They look as good as the real thing.



I need to replace the sticker on the windscreen of mine. So yours look better than the real thing.


----------



## RjAFX

Ralph .... just the graphics on that box are worth it every penny you got in it.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I just got these two bodies in the mail yesterday. They are not original Aurora paint jobs. They are custom reproductions done by Paul (PShoe). He did an excellent job on these. I sent him a new carded card he wanted along with the two bodies for him to strip and repainted, as well as some cash for return shipping. I had to wait several months for them, but it was worth it. With all the work involved I think Paul gave me a great deal. He is obviously a very good guy.


VanDave: They look as good as the real thing.



Guess the guy who put the stickers on mine liked them on the sail panel better.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Thanks Guys, I think that little old Marx set is pretty neat -Too ! 
And I got surprise email this morning from eBay, besides telling me the Item(which I won last night) was shipped out this morning, I got a partial refund of $3.00 on Shipping ! Man, that seller is a really good one :thumbsup: I did note however, that the seller, mainly sells Lionel "O" and HO Train stuff, as well as Lesney Matchbox cars only. This appears to be the only Slot Car related item they've sold in a while....which is ok with me


----------



## RjAFX

Like I said the box art is so cool that's worth the price of admission .


----------



## vansmack2

I have not posted most of my purchases from the last few months, so here is most of it, except for some parts I purchased.

These are from several separate purchases. I have a Windshield for the FromA 962 on the way. The two 908 cars were purchased together. The Shadow came with the FromA and must have been stripped, because it is bare plastic that is ready for a repaint after cleanup.


The two Ghost Racer Corvettes were separate purchases. I want to strip one, or both, to make a black street Corvette like the blue and red ones Tomy sold. The two Camaro bodies came in the FromA 962 purchase. Both are missing rear bumpers, and the one on the right has a broken post. The Highway Patrol car, and the Javelin were also separate purchases. They look good.


This Arrow Tractors car will be a nice addition to my many stock cars, and it came with another Tomy Turbo chassis. I got both of them for less than one car usually goes for.


----------



## rdm95

A few recent purchases..


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> A few recent purchases..


You have two #11 BMWs and I don't have any. What the heck is up what that. I like that #28 55 Chevy you got. It looks like you have a lot of parts for customs.


----------



## rdm95

vansmack2 said:


> You have two #11 BMWs and I don't have any. What the heck is up what that. I like that #28 55 Chevy you got. It looks like you have a lot of parts for customs.


Not sure what kind of condition the BMW's are in yet, but if they're nice, which they look to be, they'll be for sale.. As is most of the other cars as well..


----------



## RjAFX

Dave.......funny we keep buying the same cars bout the same time.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Like I said the box art is so cool that's worth the price of admission .


I'm GREEN w/ ENVY on Your & R-3's finds !!!!:thumbsup::freak:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba I try real hard to contain myself when I find something I'm looking for. That car has come up 50 times, and sold for double that amount some of those times. I put in my bid and try to forget it. At times I win, mostly I lose out.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Bubba I try real hard to contain myself when I find something I'm looking for. That car has come up 50 times, and sold for double that amount some of those times. I put in my bid and try to forget it. At times I win, mostly I lose out.


same here, on Eldon's & Gilbert's :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Dave.......funny we keep buying the same cars bout the same time.


I was not looking for that car, but I did not have it, and I got it with another Turbo chassis for $18.98 including shipping. A deal I could not pass up. By the way, it is no longer in the package.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Anybody interested in this>







there is a guy on my Facebook (Slotcar> Buy-Swap-Sell) Group, trying to sell them. He writes > "Hello , have two slot car sets for sale American Flyer Gilbert $60.00 Free Shipping Lower 48 other is a Marx $35.00 Free Shipping lower 48 Pay Pal accepted ." 
My Group on FB is located here > https://www.facebook.com/groups/132833626742350/


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I was not looking for that car, but I did not have it, and I got it with another Turbo chassis for $18.98 including shipping. A deal I could not pass up. By the way, it is no longer in the package.


Mine will opened the minute it gets here. I do not will not leave anything no matter what some speculator says it's worth in the package. If I had a fully restored 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO that I just paid 42 million for, I'd drive the freaking thing, and in a few years pay another 5 million to make it tip top again. Ya know, I have a life long friend that has a 1970 AAR Cuda 340 6 pack that he has never driven more than 10 miles one way since the day he bought it new at SeawayChryslerPlymouthDuluthMinnesota. That's so sad, I hurt for him. He'll die before that car gets driven.

I dunno the name of the color, but it's the LimeGreenMachine.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Mine will opened the minute it gets here. I do not will not leave anything no matter what some speculator says it's worth in the package. If I had a fully had a fully restored 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO that I just paid 42 million for, I'd drive the freaking thing, and in a few years pay another 5 million to make it tip top again. Ya know, I have a life long friend that has a 1970 AAR Cuda 340 6 pack that he has never driven more than 10 miles one way since the day he bought it new at SeawayChryslerPlymouthDuluthMinnesota. That's so sad, I hurt for him. He'll die before that car gets driven.
> 
> I dunno the name of the color, but it's the LimeGreenMachine.


That is how I feel. Also, what a shame for that car. You gotta drive em! If he is not going to drive it he should sell it, unless he is running a museum.


----------



## RjAFX

I understand keeping things like new to a point. To take crap that far is beyond me.


----------



## rdm95

That's why I generally sell the really nice cars I get and keep the ones with "experience" for myself.. I don't wanna be the guy that breaks it for the first time..lol I've kept some of the nice ones, like certain favorites of mine, but for the most part, if they're really nice, I get rid of them.. one of these days I gotta sell the T-jets I've been piling up in a box.. there's probably 60 cars in there with most of them being in excellent condition..lol


----------



## Tuxedo

rdm95 said:


> That's why I generally sell the really nice cars I get and keep the ones with "experience" for myself.. I don't wanna be the guy that breaks it for the first time..lol I've kept some of the nice ones, like certain favorites of mine, but for the most part, if they're really nice, I get rid of them.. one of these days I gotta sell the T-jets I've been piling up in a box.. there's probably 60 cars in there with most of them being in excellent condition..lol


T-jets? Did you say T-jets? LOL. Let me know,I'm interested


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo needs T-Jets in Tennessee, sold.


----------



## RjAFX

VanDav

23 Arrow......got mine today along with a T-Jet Chaparral, and some goodgoodies from Charlie, which in turn will turn into goodergoodgoodies for Charlie.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Tuxedo needs T-Jets in Tennessee, sold.


YEP ! LOL. I don't know what it is about those 'ole pancake cars that keeps me coming back for more - but I'm always looking


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> YEP ! LOL. I don't know what it is about those 'ole pancake cars that keeps me coming back for more - but I'm always looking


I'm that way with AFX Brother.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> I'm that way with AFX Brother.


Amen to that. As soon as I finish with the 'jets, there are a few A/FX on my radar


----------



## Bubba 123

Tuxedo said:


> Amen to that. As soon as I finish with the 'jets, there are a few A/FX on my radar


hey Tuxedo,
where are you at in TN.???
I'm in Jackson, TN. (west TN.)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TUFFONE

I picked up this group of seven Aurora vibrators for about 25 bucks a week or so ago. A couple of missing windshields and the truck stakes, but a nice group overall. Nothing cut or altered and all screw posts are like new.


----------



## vickers83

Very nice group of vibes! Priced right too! Really likin that red tbird though...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

TUFFONE said:


> I picked up this group of seven Aurora vibrators for about 25 bucks a week or so ago. A couple of missing windshields and the truck stakes, but a nice group overall. Nothing cut or altered and all screw posts are like new.


Love the TRUCKS man.


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> Amen to that. As soon as I finish with the 'jets, there are a few A/FX on my radar



Just remember. We can have them all ! If we have the money........lol


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Just remember. We can have them all ! If we have the money........lol


You got that right, LOL ! Lately though I seem to be hitting things just right. Here are a few T-jets I scored from that auction site. The first pic is 2, 250 GTO's. I scored these for under $20.00 each plus shipping
http://s288.photobucket.com/user/fpgt1996/media/Thunderjets/DSC00895_zpsxcdjtgl7.jpg.html

Here they are with my solid red one from when I was @7
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00896_zpskgbdeoio.jpg

Dino $22.80 plus shipping

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00897_zpsbk0gy2r9.jpg

Dads Turquoise Daytona coupe with a yellow I just got for 17.99.

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00898_zpsgsn7ommz.jpg
Grandfathers yellow Porsche with a Turquoise one I just bought
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00900_zps7dgk6e0h.jpg

Two more that just arrived

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00901_zpswjsrz7gb.jpg

I got these two a few months back :
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00903_zpscrnwdjii.jpg

A mint Cheetah:

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00899_zps45jq30qx.jpg

And this Camaro which runs great but needs some clean up and new Tires. The Mako needs new rubber for the back and a good clean up as well. I have posts for the window that I will "Goop" in but other wise a good runner with nice wide tires all around underneath it:

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00902_zpsk4aobmdm.jpg


----------



## RjAFX

Try those pictures again.....just see the link.


----------



## vansmack2

Tuxedo said:


> You got that right, LOL ! Lately though I seem to be hitting things just right. Here are a few T-jets I scored from that auction site. The first pic is 2, 250 GTO's. I scored these for under $20.00 each plus shipping
> http://s288.photobucket.com/user/fpgt1996/media/Thunderjets/DSC00895_zpsxcdjtgl7.jpg.html
> 
> Here they are with my solid red one from when I was @7
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll174/fpgt1996/Thunderjets/DSC00896_zpskgbdeoio.jpg


Some nice looking cars, but you need to copy the IMG link from photobucket the paste it into your post like this:


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Try those pictures again.....just see the link.


OK, should be fixed now but you will still have to click on the blue links. Between the camera not wanting to take pics, then the computer not wanting to down load them and then waiting for an hour for photo bucket to down load, I'm done for the day. A few didn't come out to well either, sorry.


----------



## Tuxedo

Thanks for the help vansmack2!


----------



## RjAFX

250 GTO .....doesn't get any better.


----------



## Tuxedo

Yes always a favorite of mine. It could be die cast, model kit, slot car and............................the real 1:1 scale version wouldn't hurt. Wow, the trouble I could get into driving a real one, better not go there. I always thought it was a shame they didn't do the 250 GTO as an A/FX body too. Would have made a nice companion piece to the Daytona coupes.


----------



## vansmack2

Tuxedo said:


> Yes always a favorite of mine...I always thought it was a shame they didn't do the 250 GTO as an A/FX body too.


TOMY/Racemasters still could make one, but they probably won't.


----------



## RjAFX

Would be right if they did .....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*They're HERE *

Well my latest eBay Score arrived today, and I spent most of the afternoon cleaning, oiling and Tuning the 5 chassis(3 A/FX & 2 Marx) after replacing a few parts like tires, brushes etc. The pix are of the cars(and extra Marx bodies) after I cleaned and restored them to fine running order. The only thing that upset me, was the Glass is missing for the '62 Corvette Body, and that's the one I was really After  All the Glass was out of the Marx cars- but included- except for the Vette. PS- and yes, those Yellow Rubber Hay Bales came in the Marx set as well 


















I Noted some crazy feces while working on the A/FX cars, besides the fact all three bodies were altered in one way of another, with either paint or body hacking, I saw that two of the MT cars were wearing the Aurora Power steering kits(shoes and pin) that were meant for A/FX Non-Magna Traction chassis ONLY, coz if you use the shoes on a MT, the rear part of the ski bottoms out on the ridge for the front magnet and the shoe springs won't even function, the only spring action comes from the flex of the thin shoes themselves, So I removed the coveted Shoes for later use on Non MT chassis. You'll also note that two of those chassis are also wearing Specialty(4 Gear) rear wheels, painted Gold, as well as the matching fronts. I left those on, but did some tire upgrades, which I'll also change again later.
Now about the two Marx chassis, one is the original style with the skinny metal wheels, which I found out- that the wheels are NOT aluminum, they are a Steel alloy?(they are magnetic) And the Newer Marx chassis sports the double flange plastic swirly wheels- which Do accept standard T-Jet Size tires, but the metal wheel older chassis- requires special tires, that I need to order, as although they have double flanges(inner is wider than outer), the inner hub diameter itself is smaller than a T-Jet hub by quite a bit, but the width between the flanges is narrower than a T-Jet tire, although I did sorta squeeze a Skinny Silicone Super Tire on for testing purposes, and it did drive ok like that, but the fit is Not good  Another thing I noticed about the two different Era Marx chassis is, the older one is only about as fast as a very old '63 era T-jet, and uses all copper/brass electricals. While the Newer Marx chassis is a helluva lot faster, about as fast as a really good 16ohm T-Jet can be, and this chassis sports Silver plated electricals...and let me tell ya, my two newer Marx chassis SCREAM, and will beat any Tyco-S or Atlas chassis and some T-Jets, but is about a tie for a very fast Bachmann Car I have.
Oh yeah, one last thing, the rails imbedded in the Marx track are Not Steel, they are Brass !....No Traction magnet advantage on THAT track 

Anyway, I've very happy with my eBay score :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Congrats R3 .... tiz always fun when the mail rolls around.


----------



## rdm95

I might have a glass for the corvette if you need one.. I seem to recall having a junker body of one of those somewhere..? I'll have to look first before I say for sure though..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rdm95, oh man, that would be awesome if you did


----------



## RjAFX

Three down one to go.



Minus $5.00 from the ebay gift card. Total out of pocket $120.00

I have passed this by five or six times it went over $125.00. The last time it sold for $229.98 on ebay, that's just stupid. So I feel I'm a little a head in the game. Damn I hate paying that much for a car, but I couldn't come up with a trade on one ....... so.


----------



## alpink

*Congrats*



rjafx said:


> three down one to go.
> 
> 
> 
> minus $5.00 from the ebay gift card. Total out of pocket $120.00
> 
> i have passed this by five or six times it went over $125.00. The last time it sold for $229.98 on ebay. So i feel i'm a little a head in the game. Damn i hate paying that much for a car, but i couldn't come up with a trade on one ....... So.


wow, you do seem to find good stuff


----------



## RjAFX

Lots of time spent searching Al.


----------



## RjAFX

My Sweet MailLady brought this is me today. $49.86 tax, title, and lisence, more my tune.


Ok how in Helsinki did it get out of the box?


----------



## RjAFX

I also got this dirty Chaparral in the mail today. $8.36 is high, but I didn't want to buy a group of cars to get it, I just wanted the one...



Soaking it clean now.


----------



## rdm95

RjAFX said:


> I also got this dirty Chaparral in the mail today. $8.36 is high, but I didn't want to buy a group of cars to get it, I just wanted the one...
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking it clean now.


I have a really nice flamethrower version of that car except it has #1 on it instead of #7..?


----------



## RjAFX

rdm95 said:


> I have a really nice flamethrower version of that car except it has #1 on it instead of #7..?


I'm good man ..... just wanted the one to go with a few other none AFX cars.


----------



## Marty

The only one that is not in the picture is the lime green/blue Tuff Ones



Love my Chaparrals!

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Looks good cleaned up.


----------



## rdm95

Just snagged this lot..


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> My Sweet MailLady brought this is me today. $49.86 tax, title, and lisence, more my tune.
> 
> 
> Ok how in Helsinki did it get out of the box?


GOOD Show ! Now drive it and have fun with it like it was meant to do, LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Drives like .... crap. No matter what chassis ya put under it. The Skylines go around the track ok, DaytonaCoupe does better.


----------



## Tuxedo

I hate that when that happens. Can you do anything with it? I just got an old T-jet that did that, chassis only. Stripped it and started over from the ground up and now it's actually pretty nice. Hope you can fix that one. Nice to see somebody else who takes 'em out of the package


----------



## RjAFX

Tennessee it'll be one of my shelf queens along with all the rest of the Porsche 962's. Well that's after I buy a shelf to put em in. The six Carney mirrored cases I had somehow went missing when I got a divorce in 1996. That aside at least all the cars make a few laps when I get em. I have 75 or so track cars I bought used and sometimes abused for racing. That way I have cars for all the Grandkids, my Wife, and people that just want to try them out.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> I have cars for all the Grandkids, my Wife, and people that just want to try them out.


That is cool . We all used to race when I was a kid too, loved those times. Good that you do that :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo

Bubba 123 said:


> hey Tuxedo,
> where are you at in TN.???
> I'm in Jackson, TN. (west TN.)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Tennessee? What made you think that? I was only there once, would like to go back to visit. I'm from New York but Currently live in Clarion, PA


----------



## RjAFX

He may have gotten it from something I said....lol.


----------



## vansmack2

Tuxedo said:


> I hate that when that happens. Can you do anything with it? I just got an old T-jet that did that, chassis only. Stripped it and started over from the ground up and now it's actually pretty nice. Hope you can fix that one. Nice to see somebody else who takes 'em out of the package


I always take them out of the package. I have not setup my track for a while though, other than a small oval for some car testing, so I have not ran several of my newer cars.


----------



## alpink

*cartoon character?*



Tuxedo said:


> Tennessee? What made you think that? I was only there once, would like to go back to visit. I'm from New York but Currently live in Clarion, PA


Tennessee Tuxedo is a Cartoon Character with his pal Chumley.
no similarities to our Tuxedo


----------



## Tuxedo

alpink said:


> Tennessee Tuxedo is a Cartoon Character with his pal Chumley.
> no similarities to our Tuxedo


Holy Cow ! I remember that 'toon ! Talk about using the WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY Back machine. Good times. Thanks for reminding me. My brain is getting rusty as I was in Tennessee for a "visit" but I was there for close to a month, if I remember correctly.


" no similarities to our Tuxedo" LOL yep, I'm more of a Frankenstein look a like then a toon character.


----------



## RjAFX

Well......I'm still call'n ya Tennessee, or Tuxedo, or TennesseeTuxedo. I'll not call ya Chumley.

Tenn for short.


----------



## Bubba 123

Tuxedo said:


> Tennessee? What made you think that? I was only there once, would like to go back to visit. I'm from New York but Currently live in Clarion, PA


just going senile here :freak: LOL....
I'm originally from upstate NY. myself..... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Well......I'm still call'n ya Tennessee, or Tuxedo, or TennesseeTuxedo. I'll not call ya Chumley.
> 
> Tenn for short.


LOL, I pretty much answer to anything, but have at it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo

Bubba 123 said:


> just going senile here :freak: LOL....
> I'm originally from upstate NY. myself..... :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Upstate N.Y.? Where exactly if you don't mind? I am from Rockland County


----------



## Bubba 123

Tuxedo said:


> Upstate N.Y.? Where exactly if you don't mind? I am from Rockland County


not @ all my slot-friend..:thumbsup:
Watertown, NY. Jefferson Co.
where lake Ontario meets St. Lawrence River :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Tuxedo

Bubba 123 said:


> not @ all my slot-friend..:thumbsup:
> Watertown, NY. Jefferson Co.
> where lake Ontario meets St. Lawrence River :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Oh man! I loved "Up - State" New York ! We used to call it that for some unknown to me now, reason.


----------



## Bubba 123

Tuxedo said:


> Oh man! I loved "Up - State" New York ! We used to call it that for some unknown to me now, reason.


anything "North" of NYC, is considered "Up-State NY."

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Tuxedo

Bubba 123 said:


> anything "North" of NYC, is considered "Up-State NY."
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Got ya, I was west of NYC


----------



## vansmack2

I posted this same information in the rare Tomy post, but here is my recent acquisition.

I just got this car in the mail this morning. I bought it body only, and the seller said the body was new. I believe it, because it looks new. I installed one of my spare SG+ chassis, since that is what it is supposed to have.



Now I have three. Each one is a different shade of red. The one on the far right is lightest, the middle one is slightly darker, and the #4 is clearly the darkest.


----------



## RjAFX

Ya got it ... heck yes.


----------



## RjAFX

And I got this from a HobbyTalk member......ThankYouSirRick.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> And I got this from a HobbyTalk member......ThankYouSirRick.


Sell it!


----------



## RjAFX

Buy it !!


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Buy it !!


Not me.


----------



## RjAFX

YesYou!


----------



## RjAFX

To late now ..... it's in the display case, without the package.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just got these bodies. Wanted a couple, need photos of several more for the museum web site. Will probably sell most of them after that.



Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

I got some goodies today myself. 

TomyTurbo #12 Camel open wheel car shipped from Japan.


----------



## Tuxedo

MSwaterlogged said:


> Just got these bodies. Wanted a couple, need photos of several more for the museum web site. Will probably sell most of them after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie


If you run out of storage space...............you can send them here ...............and I'll store them for you............yeah that's my story and I'm sticking with it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> I got some goodies today myself.
> 
> TomyTurbo #12 Camel open wheel car shipped from Japan.


*NICE ! I "had" one of these, I'll get another one eventually. Nice pics guys, thanks for posting them*


----------



## vansmack2

Charlie,
That is a nice collection. I have all of those except the #43, which I don't want.

RJ,
Great car. I hope the others get here from Japan soon.


----------



## RjAFX

All we can do is hope .... they are in the hands of the post now. I like that 43 car JL or AW it looks good.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I like that 43 car JL or AW it looks good.


I like the car, but not that color.


----------



## RjAFX

Ya.....you don't like pink. I had to look, didn't know if that's one Patrick bought and gave me or not, the answer is not. I have a purple and white funny 43.

Again Dave......it's cool ya got the #4 Testarossa.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got these 5 days ago. The Brock car was sent to RJ in a trade. I am still waiting for my car from the trade. The pic is from my tablet, and is not as good as my camera.


----------



## RjAFX

Junk ..... all cheap junk. I can see why you sent that Brock car to me. I put it with the rest of the team. 



ThankYouDave.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Just got these*

Was just given these by my son in laws father. Don't think he has touched them in 40-50 years. They need a little love . Most are still in original plastic boxes with model number and name tags in them.


----------



## Tuxedo

MSwaterlogged said:


> Was just given these by my son in laws father. Don't think he has touched them in 40-50 years. They need a little love . Most are still in original plastic boxes with model number and name tags in them.


*I HATE YOU !* Just kidding, great score for you !:thumbsup:
Red Indy car rocks too


----------



## RjAFX

Love the truck ...... best price ever.


----------



## Tuxedo

BTW, isn't' the red Indy car the rare one?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Tuxedo said:


> BTW, isn't' the red Indy car the rare one?


No idea. I am not really a T-Jet person. Sold what I had from my youth awhile ago, stick now with mainly the newer AFX mag cars. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Tuxedo

MSwaterlogged said:


> No idea. I am not really a T-Jet person. Sold what I had from my youth awhile ago, stick now with mainly the newer AFX mag cars. Any information would be appreciated.


I was under the impression it was. It isn't (miss information on my part sorry) but it sure is a nice looking "jet" 
Go to this site http://www.tjets.com/ then at the top of the page look at the red box. It will say T-jet shrine in the lower left corner. Click on that and it will give you the rarity of the colors for all of the t -jets. Gray & Lemon are tied, for the rarest followed closely by Olive. The rest are common
All in all though you got a nice gift there :thumbsup:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Thanks for the link.


----------



## alpink

waterlogged,
nice catch man.
be careful with that turquoise Riviera.
a little Testors 3502 liquid glue will allow that bowed window post to re-assume it's original shape. 
a little Testors inside the roof will help alleviate the pressure hoding that window psot bowed.
hope you find the window.
congrats


----------



## Marty

Can you explain the process, please? Thanks, Marty


alpink said:


> waterlogged,
> nice catch man.
> be careful with that turquoise Riviera.
> a little Testors 3502 liquid glue will allow that bowed window post to re-assume it's original shape.
> a little Testors inside the roof will help alleviate the pressure hoding that window psot bowed.
> hope you find the window.
> congrats


----------



## alpink

you put a very small puddle of Testors 3502 liquid glue inside the roof of the over turned body and maybe make some light coats on all the posts with the included brush.
you reapply all this for a period of time and gently try to get the roof back to the position it is supposed to be.
remember that these bows are likely as old as the car body and the plastic is going to have a sort of "memory" of that time period.
so this is a gentle and careful process.
if you ever intend to use an old tan Aurora body, liberally coat the inside of the whole body with the Testors 3502 liquid glue to restore some of the lost "stuff" that makes it flexible.
I am not an expert and there are others with much more knowledge and experience.
what I have described has worked well for me.
patience, be gentle and take care.


----------



## RjAFX

Today's delivery !

From my Brother Tomo.


1 Kenwood Porsche goes to SuperGMike
1 Kenwood, 1 Golf, 1 NISSAN, goes to VanDave

If the price/trade is fair I may let go of the new in the box BMW 320 turbo Gplus

In a separate package comes a nice new AFX MG stock car from the one and only Charlie MSwaterlogged.



Does it get any better than this. I get cars from friends, and for friends all in one day.


----------



## Marty

Patience?!?

Thanks,
Marty



alpink said:


> you put a very small puddle of Testors 3502 liquid glue inside the roof of the over turned body and maybe make some light coats on all the posts with the included brush.
> you reapply all this for a period of time and gently try to get the roof back to the position it is supposed to be.
> remember that these bows are likely as old as the car body and the plastic is going to have a sort of "memory" of that time period.
> so this is a gentle and careful process.
> if you ever intend to use an old tan Aurora body, liberally coat the inside of the whole body with the Testors 3502 liquid glue to restore some of the lost "stuff" that makes it flexible.
> I am not an expert and there are others with much more knowledge and experience.
> what I have described has worked well for me.
> patience, be gentle and take care.


----------



## oneredz

MSwaterlogged said:


> Was just given these by my son in laws father. Don't think he has touched them in 40-50 years. They need a little love . Most are still in original plastic boxes with model number and name tags in them.
> 
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/mswaterlogged/media/Car groups/TjetfromMark_zpslelpbmco.jpg.html


When you get done cleaning up each one, post some "after" pix!


----------



## vansmack2

I am salivating looking at those cars, and waiting to receive them with that Tyco 962.

The Marlboro and Camel F1 cars look great together.

I have that #22 car too. Mine is on an SG+ chassis. The one without the #22 is on a Mega-G chassis.


----------



## GT40

Rj
WOW
You got a nice package in the mail Monday
Really cool lot of Cars, your going to need another show case pretty soon.

gt40


----------



## vansmack2

GT40 said:


> Rj
> WOW
> You got a nice package in the mail Monday
> Really cool lot of Cars, your going to need another show case pretty soon.
> 
> gt40


RJ is only keeping 4 of those eight cars, but he will be getting a red Firebird in the mail in a few days. I am sending him one that does not have hood bird. He definitely will need more displays, but is running out of mounting space. What a dilemma to have.


----------



## RjAFX

That's a heck of a batch of cars for sure. Happy to get em for us. Dave, Mike, and myself. 

*So is that 22 car supposed to be on a RT, SRT, SG+, or MG, or did it come with all?* 



*I will sell or trade the S-020 BMW 320 turbo from Japan. I will not give it away .... so if anyone wants it lets see if we can come up with something that's fair for both of us.*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Old Stuff- Non Aurora...well....*

Here's some Cars I wanted to share with you, that I just acquired collecting, in the past 3-4 weeks. FYI- ALL the Cars in these pix, except for the Chrome Jaguar(Speedline) and Topless '62 Corvette and bare Chassis(both Atlas), are actually -MARX ! And all those Marx ran flawlessly after simple a cleaning and Lubing, while the Atlas stuff took some work. Also of Note, about the Two Marx '61 Corvettes(top-up convertibles), the one on the left is 100% Marx, while the one on the right is mounted atop a T-Jet Chassis...which fits perfectly aside from sitting a little taller, and the need for some custom pick-up shoes. 
PS- I'm in need of Window Glass for my one Marx '61 Vette, and also the Atlas '62 Vette.


----------



## RjAFX

That's a good haul Ralph .... some cute little cars.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Awesome!


----------



## Tuxedo

I haven't seen many T-jets on here except mine so I thought I would bore you all with some recent purchases. The good news is I am now finished getting back all of my old T-jets and will begin buying vintage A/FX. In fact our very own RJ is holding a few for me know! On to the show!

Whats with the rear wheels?


----------



## Tuxedo

Ok now that I know the pics are working:


----------



## Tuxedo

And a few more:





This car my wife spotted and she has this thing about green- sooooooooo my one AW purchase. Does run good though


----------



## alpink

the yellow wheels are hop up/high performance wheels put on the axle backwards


----------



## Tuxedo

I'll have to post up picks of those wheels. The backside looks just like the front side. The tires are a dense foam?


----------



## vansmack2

Good job with those cars Tennessee Tuxedo.


----------



## Tuxedo

LOL ! Pretty good pic of me as well there Bud! Thank you. It only took me three trys to get the actual pic in the post this time! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Good job with those cars Tennessee Tuxedo.


Hey I know that ..... that Guy.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Tuxedo, Nice Collection of T-Jets :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW Tux, those Yellow wheels look like the old AJ's "Indy" wheels, I have several sets in Chrome, but never saw them in yellow before.


----------



## Tuxedo

Thanks guys ! I'll eventually re post some of my earlier t -jet buys with better pics that aren't blurry. Now that these have arrived or , are on there way.,It's time to begin collecting vintage A/FX
Wild ones Mustang and the Tuff Ones Cougar are coming from this board very own HoJoe !


----------



## Tuxedo

Ralph, could they be stripped? Al had said something about them being a backwards mounted Hop -up? They look the same from both sides. I'll remove one and shoot a pic


----------



## 70ss

Can't tell with the tire on. But looks like the front rim off a thundercycle.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Tux, I believe that Al is totally wrong, and they are the old Indy Wheels sold by AJ's. They could have come in Yellow, I only know about the Chrome plated ones that I have.


----------



## Tuxedo

70ss said:


> Can't tell with the tire on. But looks like the front rim off a thundercycle.


Funny you said that. I was looking at a Thundercycle on the bay the other day. I have no desire to purchase them but you could have hit the nail on the head there. I'll look on the bay tomorrow and post up some picks of these wheels


----------



## Tuxedo

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Tux, I believe that Al is totally wrong, and they are the old Indy Wheels sold by AJ's. They could have come in Yellow, I only know about the Chrome plated ones that I have.


Can you post some pics?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Tux, although my pix are gone now, I asked about those wheels several years ago > http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=352780


----------



## alpink

*ralph righteous*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Tux, I believe that Al is totally wrong, and they are the old Indy Wheels sold by AJ's. They could have come in Yellow, I only know about the Chrome plated ones that I have.


yep, I usually am wrong.
afterall, I only bastardize chassis and bodies to make drag cars.
and in that sense I would have no interest in those wheels.
I really should always leave this advice business to the professionals who beg for stuff and don't even want to pay shipping!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Here's a pic I found of my Chrome wheels, albeit wearing very Low Profile tires...on Red '56 Ford >


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Tux, here's another pic of those wheels (I believe?), and the chrome is worn off showing yellow underneath....


----------



## alpink

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-48-V...696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adef878c0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AJs...952?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23401f0c50

.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yep Al, Those are the Wheels I have >







and the ones I was talking about...


----------



## alpink

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thun...822?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aadd3c7f6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Aurora-Mo...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad99dc5a5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-TJet...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232d8cfde3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1962-Aurora...241?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a7bc76f1

.


----------



## Tuxedo

AL ! Those tires in the second link are Exactly what is on the back of my Alpha! Still soft too. The pics of the rims I believe match as well. Looks like that what you have on the front of your car Ralph. I will post pics tomorrow with one of them off. Trying to rub out the body of a 1987 Midnight Pumpkin with a fresh lacquer paint job right now

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-48-Vi...item4adef878c0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AJs-...item23401f0c50


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I just took this pic of my old Chrome AJ "Indy" Wheels...are they the same as your Yellow ones- Tux ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

To Alpink, and btw, I thought you were originally saying those were wheels from the Hop-Up kit mounted backwards, ie- Aurora Wheels. And that is why I said you were wrong. So I may have mis-understood your reply, if indeed you were meaning the same wheels that I have been posting about. If so, then My Bad....(and not my BAT Either- lol)


----------



## GT40

Guys
Give yourself a pat on the back this is one of the best threads on H/T :thumbsup:
AND I LEARN SOMETHING NEW JUST ABOUT EVERYDAY :freak:
THANKS and to me that's what it's all about

gt40 :wave:


----------



## oneredz

alpink said:


> the yellow wheels are hop up/high performance wheels put on the axle backwards


 They almost look like Legos.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Guys
> Give yourself a pat on the back this is one of the best threads on H/T :thumbsup:
> AND I LEARN SOMETHING NEW JUST ABOUT EVERYDAY :freak:
> THANKS and to me that's what it's all about
> 
> gt40 :wave:


We learn things we didn't know we needed to learn.


----------



## vansmack2

I got these cars in the mail yesterday. The Golf, Nissan March, and blue Kenwood Porsche 962 came from Japan by way of RJs house first. I traded RJ my Brock skyline for the Golf. The Tyco #10 Porsche came from RJ. I traded him a red no-bird Firebird for the Tyco 962. RJ has yet to receive the Firebird, because the US Post Office took that Firebird on a walkabout. It is now in Phoenix, so hopefully he will get it on Monday.

That Tyco 962 has something strange going on with the front rims. The plastic on them is sticking out too far like it has a lot of flash on them. I am thinking a file, or Dremel will take care of that.

Thanks for the Japanese connection RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

What......!! My Firebird went back to Lordstown for a retrofit, and then off for cold weather testing in Duluth Minnesota? Damn I hope they snap it up, I'd like to see it before it's 48 years old.

Dave I hope your happy with the cars, I'm happy with mine...and hope we can get more. Text me a list of stuff you want so I can send it off to Tomo.

Told you the wheels on tyco's were weird......and evey last one of my 440's are like that....


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> What......!! My Firebird went back to Lordstown for a retrofit, and then off for cold weather testing in Duluth Minnesota? Damn I hope they snap it up, I'd like to see it before it's 48 years old.
> 
> Dave I hope your happy with the cars, I'm happy with mine...and hope we can get more. Text me a list of stuff you want so I can send it off to Tomo.
> 
> Told you the wheels on tyco's were weird......and evey last one of my 440's are like that....


I am very happy with the cars. I have never seen a Tyco with front wheels like that, but I will fix it. I am good on cars for a while. There always seems to be more cars I want, but I have spent enough for a while. I do have 3 more cars coming soon from other places.


----------



## RjAFX

I'll do my best to find something you want......lol.


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> I got these cars in the mail yesterday. The Golf, Nissan March, and blue Kenwood Porsche 962 came from Japan by way of RJs house first. I traded RJ my Brock skyline for the Golf. The Tyco #10 Porsche came from RJ. I traded him a red no-bird Firebird for the Tyco 962. RJ has yet to receive the Firebird, because the US Post Office took that Firebird on a walkabout. It is now in Phoenix, so hopefully he will get it on Monday.
> 
> That Tyco 962 has something strange going on with the front rims. The plastic on them is sticking out too far like it has a lot of flash on them. I am thinking a file, or Dremel will take care of that.
> 
> Thanks for the Japanese connection RJ.


Nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> Nice!!!! :thumbsup:


yes sir we picked up a nice batch of cars.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> yes sir we picked up a nice batch of cars.


A very nice batch!


----------



## RjAFX

,and I'm kind of a Jackass cause I kept 4 of 8 and traded the fifth for the Brock car.......lol.


----------



## alpink

can anyone tell me exactly what manufacturer these black Willys are?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181729925755?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

?


----------



## RjAFX

Not me......says me.


----------



## pshoe64

alpink said:


> can anyone tell me exactly what manufacturer these black Willys are?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181729925755?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ?


Is that a Model Motoring (90s release)? 

-Paul


----------



## alpink

Paul, they look like that in the pics and apparently the seller thought they were.

they are nearly identical and have the "nostrils" at the front of the hood.

inside the first there are no markings and could be original Aurora.
the second has HOD inside under the trunk area.

I believe they are both H O Detroit bodies by Chris Mullis and retailed by Tom Stumpf.
I bought both on BIN as soon as I saw them.
$18.00 apiece is cheap even if they are Model Motoring(Harrison), which they are not.

I messaged the seller to help eduacte him as soon as I got them out of the package today.

I recall collectors begging Chris to make somekind of mark inside the bodies because unscrupulous sellers were selling his stuff as original Aurora.

I wonder, would the one without HOD inside be worth more?
or opposite?

noit that I am likely to give them up. afterall, I AM the Willys hoarder!


----------



## pshoe64

Excellent info Al and thanks for sharing. I'm right with you on the Willys being one of the best cars. I think I have 20 different ones. I still need to get one of those Willys pick ups.
One of the first cars I got was a pale yellow Willys that my uncle gave me to take care of when he left for the Navy. He kept it, a Ford J and a Cougar in a little wooden box. Those were his racers. I still have all 3 and the box he kept them in.

-Paul


----------



## vickers83

Educate? I don`t know Al, He`s got a black MEV 62 Catalina blem body with silver painted bumpers that he says are "Custom aluminum" bumpers that he wants a boat load of $$ for! I think he knows exactly what he`s doing, Especially when you look at his prices! At least you got them Willys for a good price! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

vickers83, AMEN


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Paul, they look like that in the pics and apparently the seller thought they were.
> 
> they are nearly identical and have the "nostrils" at the front of the hood.
> 
> inside the first there are no markings and could be original Aurora.
> the second has HOD inside under the trunk area.
> 
> I believe they are both H O Detroit bodies by Chris Mullis and retailed by Tom Stumpf.
> I bought both on BIN as soon as I saw them.
> $18.00 apiece is cheap even if they are Model Motoring(Harrison), which they are not.
> 
> I messaged the seller to help eduacte him as soon as I got them out of the package today.
> 
> I recall collectors begging Chris to make somekind of mark inside the bodies because unscrupulous sellers were selling his stuff as original Aurora.
> 
> I wonder, would the one without HOD inside be worth more?
> or opposite?
> 
> noit that I am likely to give them up. afterall, I AM the Willys hoarder!


please don't take this the wrong way..
but the headlight's detail is a bit "Sloppy".....
that might raise a question 4 me on MFG.... (resin??)...

BUT the REST, looks "El-Perfecto!!!"....
I know, "easiest "Cure" there could ever be", in cleanup...
either way, GREAT DEAL, VERY Detailed casting !! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2

Anybody looking for one of these bodies check out the link below. This is the same seller I bought my body from.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191638094164?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




vansmack2 said:


> I posted this same information in the rare Tomy post, but here is my recent acquisition.
> 
> I just got this car in the mail this morning. I bought it body only, and the seller said the body was new. I believe it, because it looks new. I installed one of my spare SG+ chassis, since that is what it is supposed to have.


----------



## RjAFX

My newest acquisition comes with an accusation that Dave is the one that pointed out I didn't have any Chickenless TOMY Firebirds. Then he just happens to have one he would trade for say a Tyco Kenwood 962 that I have sitt'n around. Now I need the yellow, and the black Chickenless TOMY Firebirds.


----------



## swamibob

alpink said:


> can anyone tell me exactly what manufacturer these black Willys are?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181729925755?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ?


Hey Al; 

Is it possible one is an HO Detroit and the other might be an original Aurora Cigar Box car? 

Tom


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> My newest acquisition comes with an accusation that Dave is the one that pointed out I didn't have any Chickenless TOMY Firebirds. Then he just happens to have one he would trade for say a Tyco Kenwood 962 that I have sitt'n around. Now I need the yellow, and the black Chickenless TOMY Firebirds.


Dang that sure looks familiar. Nice car RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Dang that sure looks familiar. Nice car RJ.


Now keep an eye out for the other two.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Now keep an eye out for the other two.


The first black no bird I find is mine buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneredz

Just bought this:

It should arrive early next week.


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> Just bought this:
> 
> It should arrive early next week.


Nice.


----------



## oneredz

From the pics I saw of it, it has good clean bumpers, and an AFX MT flamethrower chassis. Doesn't look like it has the light though, but no biggie, LEDs are better.

Anyone have any idea what it may be worth? After I bought it, I looked around and saw some wildly varying numbers. Not that I really care too much, I was looking for a companion car for my flamed black nomad.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice,nice,nice, add a few pictures when you get her. Nomad's and 55's I do not collect just because there are so many mini variations.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> Nice,nice,nice, add a few pictures when you get her. Nomad's and 55's I do not collect just because there are so many mini variations.


Sure will. I will try some before/after pix, but it does not look too bad as it sits. Some soap and water for the body and a nice vinegar bath and brushing for the chassis parts.

I usually grab basket cases and have some fun getting them running and looking new again, but I couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## sjracer

Is it an Afx or JL?


----------



## vickers83

Looks like a JL Nomad SJracer....


----------



## vansmack2

The easiest ways to tell are to shows us a picture of the front, or of the underside of the body so that we can see the number of the body.


----------



## vansmack2

I got three cars in the mail today. I got the TakaQ Porsche 962 that I have been wanting for quite some time. I also got the Porsche 959 with the Racing logo on the hood instead of the AFX logo. I already have the version with AFX on the hood. Finally, I also got the rare yellow Aurora AFX Firebird with the dark red bird and wider spacing between the bird and the outer black lines. I have included the common version of the yellow Aurora AFX Firebird in my picture below for comparison. The common one is on the far left.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> The easiest ways to tell are to shows us a picture of the front, or of the underside of the body so that we can see the number of the body.


Not easy to tell from the one photo, but it kinda has the JL look to it. I could very well be wrong, me don't collect Nomads.....VanDave has it right, flip it over and check the number.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I got three cars in the mail today. I got the TakaQ Porsche 962 that I have been wanting for quite some time. I also got the Porsche 959 with the Racing logo on the hood instead of the AFX logo. I already have the version with AFX on the hood. Finally, I also got the rare yellow Aurora AFX Firebird with the dark red bird and wider spacing between the bird and the outer black lines. I have included the common version of the yellow Aurora AFX Firebird in my picture below for comparison. The common one is on the far left.


Dave you posted while I was writing a reply bout the Nomads. All I can say is YeeeeeeHaaaaaaa ya got em. We have been nailing it this past month, and my AFX account shows it......it's empty. I'm happy a GReddy has not popped up or I'd have go into my emergency AFX account.

Thank you for posting both FireBirds.....so I can see the difference in the ChickenWings. Those are different Chickens altogether.

https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=super+chicken+theme+song


----------



## oneredz

vansmack2 said:


> The easiest ways to tell are to shows us a picture of the front, or of the underside of the body so that we can see the number of the body.


I will check the underside when it arrives. How could i tell from the front? In any case, it does have an AFX MT FT chassis on it.


----------



## RjAFX

It'll have 1760-001 cast on the body.

As far as I remember the AURORA/TOMY NOMAD never came lighted, but again I could be wrong as I do not collect them.


----------



## vickers83

oneredz said:


> I will check the underside when it arrives. How could i tell from the front? In any case, it does have an AFX MT FT chassis on it.


An Aurora Nomad body will have an open grill, The JL will have a solid grill & probably painted gold. :wave:


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> I will check the underside when it arrives. How could i tell from the front? In any case, it does have an AFX MT FT chassis on it.


Look at this pic. In the back row I have a JL/AW green Nomad striped, and a JL/AW blue striped Nomad next to some Tomy/Aurora Nomads.


----------



## oneredz

Van, it looks like the one in your picture, except it does not have the silver bit on the sides at the rear.


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> Van, it looks like the one in your picture, except it does not have the silver bit on the sides at the rear.


If it has the full grill in the front then it is a JL/AW Nomad. They are only worth around $20 to $25, but some people might pay a little more. Not worth near as much as an original Aurora.

By the way, it does not matter to me. As long as you like the looks of the car buy it.


----------



## RjAFX

Something wasn't AFX about it......and I got to think'n I have a JL Nomad so I had a look. The lock (hole for the key) on the door is much larger on the JL than the AFX. I'm purdy sure that one is a JL ride.


----------



## vansmack2

Lock is definitely bigger, but that front grill is a dead giveaway.


----------



## oneredz

Thanks van, Rj and all! It was shipped today, so its on its way. AFX/AW/JL ... Its all good. It DOES have an AFX MT FT chassis and the price was right :thumbsup:. At least I won't worry if I scratch it. I bought it to run it, so that's what I will do.

I will take a much closer look soon.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Lock is definitely bigger, but that front grill is a dead giveaway.


I can't see the grille so I was looking for other clues. The deal is the chassis, and being a JL body you can run it without a worry.


----------



## oneredz

Car received and cleaned. No use doing a before/after on it. It only had a little surface dust.

Underside of body and glass has "817" embossed. The body underside also has "1957 Nomad" and "Used under license" in white screen printed on it. 

Looks almost like a new front grille was put on it with super glue. Not a bad job, just an observation.

If you need pics I can upload them later.

Chassis is AFX MT Flamethrower bottom with "8-12" printed in black on the plastic support under the rear magnet. Electricals appear to be chromed. No GOW light bulb or wire. Pickup shoes are chrome looking no-step and look to be unused. Gear plate has plastic idler and a red 2 lobe motor.


----------



## RjAFX

817 Matches my JL NOMAD. As far as chassis goes I have never had a single after market knock off so what they are like I have no idea.


----------



## vansmack2

Definitely a JL/AW body with an AFX chassis. It is strange that someone would put a flamethrower chassis on a Nomad since they have no lights provisions.


----------



## RjAFX

It is ...... but it's a plus for any buyer.


----------



## oneredz

vansmack2 said:


> Definitely a JL/AW body with an AFX chassis. It is strange that someone would put a flamethrower chassis on a Nomad since they have no lights provisions.


 Probably cobbled together from parts. The gear plate does not have the copper/brass light holder at the front, so gearplate is not flamethrower, unless they made them like that. Strange thing is the chassis looks like it was never oiled, or kept exceptionally clean. No real signs of normal wear and tear so far. I will take it apart and give it a cleaning in the morning.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> It is ...... but it's a plus for any buyer.


 Shhh, don't tell anyone but what prompted me most get it was the flamethrower lower end, and the clean look to the car in general.

I don't really need the metal bulb holder as I replace the GOWs with LEDs anyway, but the side tabs on the shoe holders makes soldering the wires a no brainer.


----------



## oneredz

I will have to post some of the basket cases I have received over the past few months, along with the post cleanup pictures.


----------



## vansmack2

A lot of the flamethrowers don't have the metal tab bulb holder. The bulb floats loose on the chassis, and inserts into a bulb hole in the body. 

The body can melt from the heat of those bulbs if ran too long. I have seen several that were melted that way, but never one of my own.

I currently have a magnatraction chassis with the metal bulb holder, but no side tabs for a bulb to attach to. Obviously that gear plate was not supposed to be with this chassis.


----------



## oneredz

vansmack2 said:


> A lot of the flamethrowers don't have the metal tab bulb holder. The bulb floats loose on the chassis, and inserts into a bulb hole in the body.
> 
> The body can melt from the heat of those bulbs if ran too long. I have seen several that were melted that way, but never one of my own.
> 
> I currently have a magnatraction chassis with the metal bulb holder, but no side tabs for a bulb to attach to. Obviously that gear plate was not supposed to be with this chassis.


Now that you mention it, I have a vintage AFX FT body with a bulb hole thing. I had completely forgotten Abt that. Must be a senior moment or something. hmm, so it may still be a FT chassis. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## vansmack2

I just received the hard to find #9 Firebird with the white hood in the mail today. It has a crack near the drivers side center between the t-top and the rear window. I glued it together. It does not look too bad, but it is not perfect. Maybe someday I can get a better one, but these are hard to find, and usually expensive for a perfect one. I have this new one sitting on an SG+ chassis, actually it is a BSRT chassis with SG+ parts.


----------



## RjAFX

Congrats......looks good to me.


----------



## sethndaddy

cool, i never thought there was 2 different ones


----------



## RjAFX

Got these as a birthday gift .... one AFX sparker chassis, and one Skyline R32. Nice little Skyline.....



Came in the mail today.......


----------



## Tuxedo

You guys remember I posted pics of this little guy, last week. It had these strange wheels on the back.....


Well, here is a close up of the wheels and tires ,and a big thank you to Alpink & Ralph3 for info on these.....................


----------



## RjAFX

Yes Sir ..... what did ya find out on those wheels......truck wheels?


----------



## Tuxedo

Posts 1093 to 1114. AJ's? Al had some good links to some pics on ebay but the images are gone now


----------



## GT40

All you guys scored big I'd say.
Thanks for the education as always.

gt40


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Got these as a birthday gift .... one AFX sparker chassis, and one Skyline R32. Nice little Skyline.....
> 
> 
> 
> Came in the mail today.......


Sweet. That is only the second sparker chassis I have seen. The other is mine. More pics of the two cars please.


----------



## RjAFX

Both are said to be 1/64th scale?


----------



## vickers83

RJ, Is the Zippo car diecast or plastic?


----------



## RjAFX

vickers83 said:


> RJ, Is the Zippo car diecast or plastic?


Dale we have all done purdy good on goodies.

Vickers that bad boy is plastic........and sweet, and plastic, and has a close wheelbase, and plastic, and looks wide enough, and plastic. I know what your think'n. We all think alike....well all with a great mind that is.


----------



## vickers83

Ok, I`m assuming its plastic!  Whats the name of the maker?


----------



## RjAFX

vickers83 said:


> Ok, I`m assuming its plastic!  Whats the name of the maker?


Did I mention they are PLASTIC ?

F-TOYS Japan


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Did I mention they are PLASTIC ?
> 
> F-TOYS Japan


So I gather you are saying they are plastic.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> So I gather you are saying they are plastic.



yeah ..... i think that's what i'm say'n.

enjoy.....plastic


----------



## RjAFX

Bought a couple trucks last night. This will get a tow hitch so I can hang the trailer on back to take a few pictures of some Mopars being towed by a Mopar. Need to get 60's-70's Ford next. Greenlight makes them.....all listed (ebay) were over $10 plus shipping. The 56 Ford and this 67 Dodge were under $10 bucks including shipping.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Those are Atlas wheels look like the ones on my Atlas Indy Chassis


----------



## jeffaary

I like to use these to show off my Mopars:


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Jeffaary, are those Mopars now SlotCars ? Or are you just showing off your Diecast collection ???


----------



## RjAFX

Put some slots in them beauties, and add them to this thread..... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=429473


----------



## jeffaary

Actually those are pics I just grabbed off the internet.


----------



## RjAFX

Recent acquisition, as in today.

Bought these to get the chassis. All the PT Cruisers have found a home, but I have three #7 AFX open wheel bodies that need a home. $10 bucks each, plus shipping.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice cars.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
I have a PT body on ebay that no one seems to want. If you know of anyone, let them know about this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-PT-Crui...o-SG-RT-SRT-/331619445703?hash=item4d360f2bc7

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> I have a PT body on ebay that no one seems to want. If you know of anyone, let them know about this one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-PT-Crui...o-SG-RT-SRT-/331619445703?hash=item4d360f2bc7
> 
> Charlie


I'll see if Brian wants it......should I tell him $10 bucks shipped, or?


----------



## RjAFX

Today's acquisition

Shipment from my buddy in Japan showed up today. Picked up a couple Skylines to put on the track. Got a very nice Marlboro/Hurcules car that just needs a little bath.

The other cars pictured are F-Toy Skyline R34's, and Skyline R35's. These are going to make for some good looking slot cars.....



R35's 


R34's 


R35's are a perfect size


R34's are a touch smaller over all.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok.......I had to get to it. SG+ in the front slot.

This is the R34, fits perfect, and no the wheel well was not cut.


Two sided tape.

This is a simple convertion


----------



## RjAFX

The R35 might look better with the wheel well opened a bit.


The sculpture, paint, and graphic detail on these F-Toys is not what you would call crisp, but for something different track bodies they do the trick.


----------



## vansmack2

I like those cars, but that one wheel well does look strange.


----------



## RjAFX

Sanding barrel on the Dremel will fix that. I just need to keep fiddling with them to see if I want to attack the front or back.

I could shape it like the front wheel well of the R34.


----------



## Super G Man

*Recent Acquistions*

Picked this group up from the auction site from a seller down under. They arrived Saturday in good shape.


----------



## RjAFX

YeeeeeeHaaaaaaa you got em. Great price on a great batch of TOMY cars, Congrats Mike.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice Mike. I wish they were at my house.


----------



## RjAFX

Mike get a nice close shot, get them bad boys in the Complete Set thread......


----------



## GT40

Nice cars guys
How bad was the shipping charges to the U.S.
It's kinda cool how each country has difference cars

gt40


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> I'll see if Brian wants it......should I tell him $10 bucks shipped, or?


Just sold it on ebay. Didn't get much for it, but a few bucks.


----------



## RjAFX

​


MSwaterlogged said:


> Just sold it on ebay. Didn't get much for it, but a few bucks.


Well I dunno if I should say congrats or not.


----------



## RjAFX

I have all the R34's converted to SG+'s.


----------



## vansmack2

The R34s fit good, but they all have the strangely shaped front wheel well. Oh well!


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> The R34s fit good, but they all have the strangely shaped front wheel well. Oh well!


just like the real car.



Wide bodies.....seen pictures of a number of versions.

Will let ya know how well they run when I put my tables and track back up. Think they will be great track cars. I'm just having fun with them, love the look.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice set Super G Man!


----------



## vansmack2

So the real car looks a little funky. I have never seen the real car before.



RjAFX said:


> just like the real car.


----------



## vansmack2

I just received this car today. All it needs is a few decals to make it look like the rare Marlboro version below.

My car


Rare TOMY AFX Marlboro Honda car


----------



## RjAFX

Nice ...... I'm liking open wheel cars more each day.

The AFX Skylines are R32's ...... they might be the best looking.





RIP Buddy Baker


----------



## GT40

RJ
You'll get hooked on the F-1 Cars there pretty fast and they stick like glue.
Great racing side by side.

gt40


----------



## Crimnick

Nice!


----------



## oneredz

I won a kid hand painted black/silver AFX corvette on fleabay with a MT chassis. I basically bought it for the chassis and for a fixer-upper. Body is not in great shape, 1 pillar missing and the other is broken but still there. Driver safety mesh is a bit messed up. The black paint is oil based and I am dipping it in Pine Sol to soften it. The body turns out to be a lighted yellow/blue #12 Corvette. Any idea what that could have been worth in good shape?


----------



## Super G Man

GT40 said:


> Nice cars guys
> How bad was the shipping charges to the U.S.
> It's kinda cool how each country has difference cars
> 
> gt40



Shipping was $11.71 US


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> You'll get hooked on the F-1 Cars there pretty fast and they stick like glue.
> Great racing side by side.
> 
> gt40


I'll never like em enough to put on the track.....lol. I like doorslammers.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> I'll never like em enough to put on the track.....lol. I like doorslammers.


Try it you'll like it, I like racing anything if it's fast.:thumbsup:

:wave:gt40
PS- How's the back holding up.:thumbsup:
Got the pic's to thanks:freak:


----------



## vansmack2

I just got this car today all the way from Japan.


----------



## RjAFX

Another great buy from our little friend in Japan ........Heck Yes!!




My back ..... I can tell ya it's back there.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Came in the mail this morning.


----------



## RjAFX

Clean little Lambo ......


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> Clean little Lambo ......


*I agree 100%*
If only they came in another color :thumbsup:

gt40


----------



## JazzyJerome

GT40 said:


> *I agree 100%*
> If only they came in another color :thumbsup:
> 
> gt40


I have seen orange, red, and yellow.


----------



## GT40

JazzyJerome said:


> I have seen orange, red, and yellow.


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Picked this up this morning at a thrift store. They had maybe 50 1/64th cars, and this with a lighted TomyTurbo under it.

$1.99

How do you pass that up.......lol.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

*My Weekend Score*

Here are a couple of pics of what a good friend bought for me this weekend at an auction he went to. Both these were buried in a box of tarps and miscellaneous stuff he bought real cheap. 



















Its all there, instructions, flag etc, the tires on the cars have seen better days so I will start looking for replacements for those and do a little tune up / clean up on it, but its in great shape.





































The Stromberg set is rougher, but everything can be repaired, it too has instructions etc. Cars are there, need tires and tune up. Chaparral & a Cheeta, both are complete. 

Enjoy, I about fell out of the chair when my friend sent me pictures, I did pay him for the entire box and let him keep everything else. 

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71

If anyone has any ideas on the tires for these, please let me know

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## Super Coupe

Cool stuff. 
>Tom<


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Picked this up this morning at a thrift store. They had maybe 50 1/64th cars, and this with a lighted TomyTurbo under it.
> 
> $1.99
> 
> How do you pass that up.......lol.


QooL :thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob

Hey Boosted;

The Shutdown track is a real blast when it works right. I sold mine to a friend of mine who rebuilt it and we did some racing with it. Very cool. He sold it at a slot car show and had two guys bidding on it.  A year later I found him another one that was in a little better shape and he's rebuilding that one also. Very cool! For tires, I believe Supertires makes tires for the strombecker cars and they might make some for the Shutdown set also.

Tom


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Swami, I had one of these drag sets as a kid, mine was yellow where the Shutdown sets are blue, Yes they were a blast, I am going to do some minor clean up on the track and it should be fine. I will check out the Supertires, Thanks for the tip.

Bosted


----------



## bmt216a

I am pretty sure this set was by Eldon. You should able to find the tires at Tiny Motors.

http://www.tinymotors.net/


----------



## Marty

The Shutdown set was made by Republic Tool.

Here is a video I found:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsDFNSlfccU

Marty


----------



## Marty

*Tag sale!!*

Good and bad day at a tag sale. The sale started at 9:00am. I left the radio station at 9:00 when I finished my show, cashed my check, got stuck in traffic due to an accident AND road construction and finally made it to the sale by 9:45. I could tell by the lack of people there, the early birds were there and gone. As I suspected ALL the HO slot cars were gone. According to the post on the auction web site there was an Aurora Pit Kit filled with T-Jets. I was surprised when these were still there.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/media/0822150818_zpsegnvzqdc.jpg.html

Incomplete and no cars.

And these 1/32 cars and parts

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/media/0822150807_zps2lll7uc0.jpg.html

These magazines

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/media/0822150810_zpsydx8nsiv.jpg.html

Not directly slot related, but GREAT reference material.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/media/0822150810a_zpsrntfh4xu.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/media/0822150812_zpsnigj98b7.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/media/0822150812a_zpskrvragkm.jpg.html

Yes, I read the articles.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/media/0822150813_zpsajdrzivq.jpg.html

There were about 10 more tubs of unsorted magazines to go through, unfortunately I ran out of money.

Marty


----------



## alpink

boosted, ...
real jealous of the shutdown set!!
LOL
that might have only been available through MOPAR dealers in the day.
I haven't looked at the links, so if this is confirmed or debunked already, sorry.
that set IS one of the Holy Grails for slot drag racers.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Yeah Al, I just about had a heart attack when he text me the pics. I had a yellow drag set as a kid but it disappeared, Really glad to get this one, especially at the price I got it for 

Boosted


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*AFX Chaparrals*

Finally was able to acquire the two dark window chaparrals at prices I was willing to pay. I know several of you have the set already, but I just got mine .


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie those are by FAR the best looking Chaparral's ever done in HO (1/87th-1/64th) scale by anyone at any time. I just bought a second black window number 9. That gives me two each like the GT40's, and one day I'll have two each of the ShelbyDaytona's. Some cars are to nice to just have one.

I even bought a damaged one from ebay to put on the track to race in our so called GTP class, and it does ok.........


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I agree on the Chappy's, I am definitely a Chappy addict, Those look really nice

Boosted


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice, I have a clear window #9 myself that I picked up a month ago.


----------



## GT40

Guys
Your making me feel bad, I only have the #7 car.
The money for the 9's are crazy cash, to much for this guy anyways.
Was going to buy the new set with the Mega G+ Cars just to get one of the #9's
but the track that comes with it sucks, not any 12" or 15" track to speak of.

gt40


----------



## jeffaary

Boosted-Z71 said:


> If anyone has any ideas on the tires for these, please let me know
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Boosted


As far as I know, I'm the only person who makes rear tires for Republic Tool slot cars. You can PM me. Here are some of my customized Scat City/Shutdown/4-On-The-Floor cars, all wearing my rear tires:


----------



## pshoe64

Here's a couple of weeks worth of goodies I snagged at some bargain prices.

-Paul


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Jeffaary those cars are very nice, Mine are just the plain blue & red Mopar's I do have one side of the decals that came with them for the red car, maybe someday I will get busy on some decals for them, for now I just want to get them down the track. 

Pm sent on tires

Boosted


----------



## RjAFX

Nice bunch of cars Paulie ...... you know I like 55's.

Here be a couple I got just a couple hours ago. First photo is mine, second photo is from the interweb that you can really see the difference in the cars. The car I got is the bright yellow one.



This next car is a TYCO LEXAN from Japan. They were used in Mitsubishi dealers to attract folks when they came in the store. I understand these were not forsale, but for dealership use only. I got this cute little bugger with a HP7 and a 440X2 chassis.



I have very few TYCO cars, and I have not bought one for years, and years. I bought this because it was different, very different. It is just a cute little lexan car I doubt I'll ever come across again.

When it comes to the open wheel cars I don't normally buy cars with slight differences, but being a tobacco/alcohol car I snatched it up rare or not.


----------



## JazzyJerome

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a couple of weeks worth of goodies I snagged at some bargain prices.
> 
> -Paul


Nice is that grey car a Pantera?


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Jeffaary, one other question, My cars have the wheels painted red & greenish blue, is this normal? 

Thanks

JP


----------



## vansmack2

Paul nice cars, especially the 55. I have had a blue one like that for what seems like forever. Since the AFX cars came out.

RJ nice cars too.

I never smoked cigarettes in my life, other than taking a couple of drags when I was about 12 and thinking that was just nasty. However, I love the tobacco cars, because they are different, rare, and where banned from "kids" toys.


----------



## jeffaary

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Jeffaary, one other question, My cars have the wheels painted red & greenish blue, is this normal?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JP


They are molded in those colors. These cars are very prone to having the chrome plating come off the wheels, grilles, bumpers, windows, etc. I get mine replated at chrometechusa.com.


----------



## RjAFX

Dale all ya have to do is spend some money...

Dave this is a nice little Tyco...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Holy Sheets ! ...Those are Awesome :thumbsup: Excellent job on the repaints...I remember all those 1:1 cars from back in the day when I was a Teenager, going to the Summer Nats at E-Town back in the early '70s. Thanks for sharing those with us 


jeffaary said:


> As far as I know, I'm the only person who makes rear tires for Republic Tool slot cars. You can PM me. Here are some of my customized Scat City/Shutdown/4-On-The-Floor cars, all wearing my rear tires:


----------



## Bubba 123

jeffaary said:


> As far as I know, I'm the only person who makes rear tires for Republic Tool slot cars. You can PM me. Here are some of my customized Scat City/Shutdown/4-On-The-Floor cars, all wearing my rear tires:
> 
> the Paint & Detailing/Decals are "FAB"!!! :thumbsup:
> doing them that small, drives me "Bonkers" trying to set them right/straight/unbroken :drunk::freak:
> 
> 
> Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RjAFX

I forgot about these two I picked a couple weeks ago from a friend.

I took both cars dropped them in warm tap water to get a bit of dirt off. Look at the 7 car, it turned to a scummy mess. The scum/film almost comes off with your finger nail, but not completely. I dunno what I'm do to get it off. Anyway here are two cars I needed.



My Wife just left for the store.......I asked her to pick up some Lime-A-Way. I'll put some on a q-tip and see what happens on the inside of the body. The car is not perfect so it may end up on the track.


----------



## pshoe64

RJ,

Try peroxide on the #17. It has worked on some difficult, aged gunk for me in the past. 

JJ -The silver car is the Tycopro Pantera. It's been my "list" for a while. The blue 55 was another one that I used to have, traded away and then wanted it back a couple of years later. It's missing the side pipes, but that's okay with me. I snagged it for $4, and it looks fine zipping down my drag strip! My next art project is to re create the "Super Pinto" decals and start looking for the white Baja Bug.

-Paul


----------



## oneredz

Rj,

Did you try a toothbrush and soap & water?


----------



## RjAFX

Just a reminder, this scum was not on the car when it went into the warm water.

Tried soap and water ..... Nothing. Think I'm out of peroxide. Thought Lime-A-Way might do it. Seems to be the chlorine in our water. I've had this happen one time before, and for the life of me I can not remember what I did to get it off.


----------



## oneredz

White Vinegar maybe? It does look like hard water scale. You may try warming the vinegar.


----------



## RjAFX

Lime-A-Way didn't touch it, white vinegar is next.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Rj, you shoulda rubbed some Goop® brand hand cleaner on it, all scum and dirt would rinse right away with water, and I prefer the Orange(without pumice) over the regular type. Just don't smear it on and leave it overnite, as it will start to dissolve the paint and tampos. BTW- I have No experince with Go-Jo or other hand cleaners, so Caveat Emptor.
PS- Orange Goop is also my prefered Tire conditioner, for both rubber(restores) and silicone(deep cleans) tires.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just got this MG in the mail. Been trying to get it for awhile. Think I have all the MG cars now EXCEPT the two from the Big Bank Raceway set (First Strike 65 and Core 5). Still looking for those.


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie I need that HP car, and the FirstStrikeCar.

Peroxide does't touch it, still have to try the vinegar. If the vinegar doesn't work I'll try soaking in each for a short time.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Charlie I need that HP car, and the FirstStrikeCar.
> 
> Peroxide does't touch it, still have to try the vinegar. If the vinegar doesn't work I'll try soaking in each for a short time.


Try some Novus polish.


----------



## RjAFX

Have it .... works good at removing lettering when you work it to much, and still leaves most the scum behind. It's like there was a chemical reaction on the surface of the plastic, the car is junk.

Vinegar does nothing.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> Have it .... works good at removing lettering when you work it to much, and still leaves most the scum behind. It's like there was a chemical reaction on the surface of the plastic, the car is junk.
> 
> Vinegar does nothing.



Well, it was worth a try. Maybe Goop or GoJo (non pumice type) like Ralph recommended, but let it dry thoroughly before trying, and don't use water until after.


That scum has me puzzled. It came out of a water only bath looking like that?


----------



## oneredz

Both cars were in the same water bath? I wonder if it was a bad clear coat. If the car is "junk," and you have tried the known cleaners, try painting some Future on the windshield to see if the scum disappears.


Or ... you could pass it my way . Its a shame, I think that livery is pretty cool. Keep trying, there has to be something to clean it.


----------



## RjAFX

The novis has already already removed some of the lettering, and other paint, so it's only good for a custom now. The only thing I can think of is the high level of chlorine in our water. On the other hand it did nothing to the # 14 Porsche 962.


----------



## oneredz

Sorry to hear that RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> Sorry to hear that RJ.


I'm bummed out for sure. The car only had one mark on it......I didn't pay much for it, and it came with a nice wide magnet chassis so it is not a total loss by any means.

Still think the chlorine in the water bleached it.


----------



## super8man

My recent acquisitions:

Dated chassis:









Two cars I needed for my collection:









As I mentioned in the Dukes thread, the Charger is missing some of the front fender. But hey, it looks great from this angle!!!


----------



## RjAFX

super8man said:


> My recent acquisitions:
> 
> Dated chassis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cars I needed for my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in the Dukes thread, the Charger is missing some of the front fender. But hey, it looks great from this angle!!!


you got it Brother ...... looks good from this angle.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got this lot in the mail yesterday. I bought it for the red 57 Chevy, and the blue Dodge Charger. I will keep those two, and probably the PT Cruiser. I will sell the rest. The truck trailer is missing the rear doors, and the rear wheels are loose. I will have to make a rear door, and reattach the wheels.

The Dodge Charger has an HPX2 chassis with large wheels on it. I have never had one of those large wheel chassis, so I have no idea how the perform.


----------



## RjAFX

That entire group looks good. That's the only PG Snoozer I need......


----------



## RjAFX

Got this one for $22 plus $4.85 shipping.


----------



## super8man

I was lucky to have that one already, but, coincidentally, I just got the blue number version I was missing. I think there is an orange(ish) one as well I have a friend keeping an eye out for me. I pretty much love all the 11's and 43's.


----------



## RjAFX

I like any and all door slammers, some more than others.


----------



## dlw

Picked up a Penguin bus about a week ago........And just sent away payment for the Silver Screen tjets that just came out.


----------



## oneredz

This just came in the mail today. AW Red Camaro. Looks brand new. Antone know when these were last made? No scrapes on shoes, original grease on chassis. Motor has NO wear on it. Body flawless. I picked it up for a really good price.



I have "a few" Camaros, both in AFX and AW. My favorites are the AFX Red/White/Blue #6s I have, and this one!


Been looking for one of these in red for awhile.


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> This just came in the mail today. AW Red Camaro. Looks brand new. Antone know when these were last made? No scrapes on shoes, original grease on chassis. Motor has NO wear on it. Body flawless. I picked it up for a really good price.
> 
> 
> 
> I have "a few" Camaros, both in AFX and AW. My favorites are the AFX Red/White/Blue #6s I have, and this one!
> 
> 
> Been looking for one of these in red for awhile.


I think that is AW Xtraction release 3, but have not found the info yet stating what year release 3 was. I have one of those.


----------



## RjAFX

I like it, don't have it.....still need TOMY stuff before I start on anything else. I know, I know....I bought that little Tyco car.


----------



## Tuxedo

vansmack2 said:


> I just got this lot in the mail yesterday. I bought it for the red 57 Chevy, and the blue Dodge Charger. I will keep those two, and probably the PT Cruiser. I will sell the rest. The truck trailer is missing the rear doors, and the rear wheels are loose. I will have to make a rear door, and reattach the wheels.
> 
> The Dodge Charger has an HPX2 chassis with large wheels on it. I have never had one of those large wheel chassis, so I have no idea how the perform.


May I buy that red Corvette? Please? PLEASE? *OH PUHLEEEEEEEEZZZZEEE* -*?*


----------



## oneredz

vansmack2 said:


> I think that is AW Xtraction release 3, but have not found the info yet stating what year release 3 was. I have one of those.



It definitely predates the ultra g chassis. I have the blue #8 also, which was a release 3. I also have a pair of the clean "Cooter" Camaros and some original AFX ones.


----------



## RjAFX

Who makes the little red Corvette ...... that Keith wants? Auto World?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like a Tyco version....RM


----------



## vansmack2

Tuxedo said:


> May I buy that red Corvette? Please? PLEASE? *OH PUHLEEEEEEEEZZZZEEE* -*?*


It is a Tyco Corvette on a 440X2 chassis, and I am keeping it as well as the red 57, and the blue Charger.

I will be selling the Purple 57, the Night Glow 57, the AFX truck, and the two Fords in the front. RJ has already claimed the PT Cruiser if I sell it, which I am considering.


----------



## GT40

Guys
Why did Racemasters ever make PT cursers
Have to be one of the worst cars ever 
Were is the Cool factor, am I missing something or what
One thing for sure you can pick them up cheap just for the chasses, 
right just saying.....

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Chrysler must have paid Racemasters to make em....I bought four, and four open wheel cars to get the chassis. Believe it or not I sold three of the PT's and only one of the open wheel cars.


----------



## vansmack2

GT40 said:


> Guys
> Why did Racemasters ever make PT cursers
> Have to be one of the worst cars ever
> Were is the Cool factor, am I missing something or what
> One thing for sure you can pick them up cheap just for the chasses,
> right just saying.....
> 
> gt40


I test drove a PT Cruiser years ago, and the 4 cylinder engine was way under powered. I don't mind a small engine, but it has to have enough power to get me on to the freeway at good speed, and they did not have that.


----------



## super8man

At the end of their run, they were dumping them for under $10K here in California. A friend at work bought one at the time.


----------



## RjAFX

super8man said:


> At the end of their run, they were dumping them for under $10K here in California. A friend at work bought one at the time.


,and that's the way it goes. When they first came out dealers around were adding $10K to the sticker they were so hot. All guys my age buying them and flaming them out. All I could do is laugh.


----------



## pshoe64

vansmack2 said:


> I think that is AW Xtraction release 3, but have not found the info yet stating what year release 3 was. I have one of those.


I have the AW series of cars posted by release/series and year on my site. I need to update and add some of the new stuff.
Here's the link to the Xtraction releases:

AW Xtraction Releases

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX

There ya go Dave .......


----------



## oneredz

Thanks Paul, that's what I was looking for!


----------



## vansmack2

pshoe64 said:


> I have the AW series of cars posted by release/series and year on my site. I need to update and add some of the new stuff.
> Here's the link to the Xtraction releases:
> 
> AW Xtraction Releases
> 
> -Paul


I thought you did, but did not remember the URL. Thanks Paul.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Can any one give me some basic pricing on this stuff ever since my flood I am insuring every thing . I just recived these I checked eBay and other places the pricing is wonky ie the flamed willy limited edition from model motoring I see it as low as 30 and as hi as 70. So I'm hoping people here can help especially with the starburst nomad please help thanks


----------



## RjAFX

No help from me ..... I gave up on Nomads about 40 years ago.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

K thanks


----------



## RjAFX

Someone will jump in here with what ya need soon.


----------



## sethndaddy

that model motoring flamed willys body is always available on ebay 2 for $7.49 or so


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just came in this weekend.


----------



## RjAFX

Jerome ..... who made that one, and what chassis fits?


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Jerome ..... who made that one, and what chassis fits?


Tyco 440x2 wide.


----------



## RjAFX

ThankYouJazzMan

I'm an AFX'r so there are many cars I know nothing about, but I'm learning.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> ThankYouJazzMan
> 
> I'm an AFX'r so there are many cars I know nothing about, but I'm learning.


Some am I, I never had a Tyco set before. I logged into ebay an it was there I didn't know they made this car.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> Some am I, I never had a Tyco set before. I logged into ebay an it was there I didn't know they made this car.


I've seen it before but never stopped to look at it, or others like it. When I'm on the hunt for AFX I pass over anything that's not. Oh and I'm always on the hunt for missing AFX. Mostly TOMY AFX these days.


----------



## RjAFX

Son bought a couple of Super International sets from a co-worker, and got two of these. There was 12 cars in all .... 6 pairs of cars.



I popped the red wheels on for a look see, and I like it. Might try yellow wheels on it next. It needs to be cleaned and I'll not be using the water. I'll wipe it down with Maguiars Quick Detailer.


----------



## vansmack2

JazzyJerome said:


> Tyco 440x2 wide.


I thought so. It looks the same as the red one I just got.


----------



## LDThomas

nm...


----------



## Top Down

It's a Tyco Corvette on a Tyco pan chassis.

UPDATE: Err? Right. about a dozen messages have just appeared between Jerome's photo of the Corvette, RJAFX's question about it and my now obviously very belated answer!

Sorry about that.

Don't know what happened there?


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> I thought so. It looks the same as the red one I just got.


I was going to bid on a red one but the auction ended before I could do so.


----------



## 60chevyjim

its a tyco corvette


----------



## vansmack2

RJ those red rims look very good on there.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got this Shell Honda Power SG+ car last Saturday. From what I have read, and seen, it is supposed to be somewhat rare. It is pictured below with the common Shell car on the left rear, and the Honda Power version on the right front. There is a third version of this car that has Marlboro wrote just above the Honda Power logos, and on the rear spoiler.

Both cars are the same color, that is just how the pic came out.


----------



## RjAFX

Is this it Dave?


----------



## vansmack2

The car RJ posted is the third version I referenced.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok I'm figuring out these freaking open wheel cars. So bloody many variations.

Wait no I'm not, I lied. That's why when I have 22 each I'm done with open wheel cars. Thats 22 RT/SRT combined, and 22 SG+. I may get a few more MG/MG+ open wheel cars, and may not.

If there are two variations of the McDonald's SG+ car I just got, I'm not getting it.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

That is why I am so much trouble on the museum web site with the SG+ cars. There are so many and so many variations, there is no way I can get photos of them all. I will post what I get my hands on and will leave it at that.


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie how many MG/MG+ open wheel cars are there?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I think:

MG 12 plus white one
MG+ 8 currently, I expect more


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> I think:
> 
> MG 12 plus white one
> MG+ 8 currently, I expect more


MG+ are all repeats of MG correct?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> MG+ are all repeats of MG correct?


correct, with some minor differences. Front wing smaller, body a bit higher. Otherwise, the same.


----------



## RjAFX

Coo, coo, cool, I have now have em all. All MG versions no MG+, and I'll not add a MG+ if it's the same livery that's been done.

I'd have zero none nada zip MG open wheel cars, but Patrick bought me nine of the damn things so I was "obligated" to buy more.

ThankYouCharlieTuna


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

HeyHeyRick ...... Good find BrotherMan. I had mine out last night looking her over, and decided....yep I like it.


----------



## AFXRICK

I replaced the B pillar, so it looks a lot better now.


----------



## RjAFX

Dayum ...... I didn't notice it was missing. Guess I'm still asleep.....


----------



## RjAFX

Delivered just a little while ago.....Those side pipe are load, gonna have fun revving in the garage at 2:22am.



TOMY AFX SRT Black on Black.

Overall not a Nomad collector, but topping off my TOMY collection, and I needed this one.


----------



## Marty

Latest ebay acquisition. T-Jet Gran Prix. Needed the pipes.



Friend bought a collection and I got this from him.





I traded these for a vintage portable record player/radio





Marty


----------



## alpink

Marty, that Bachmann is sweet


----------



## RjAFX

GoodGrab Marty


----------



## super8man




----------



## RjAFX

super8man ... Did you just buy the four of those?


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice cars guys!!!


----------



## super8man

Yup, those are my four most recent acquisitions. I now have about five of the butterscotch #11. Was glad to add the green and blue #11. I already had the #11 in green and red numbers.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice cars......Like mine.


----------



## Marty

*WOO-HOO! Thunderbike insert AND parts sheet!*

Now all I need is the top of the box...







Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Got this one in the mail today. Wittling down my TOMY need list.....fresh and new for $28 and $4.

Correct lighted chassis.

Nothing rare or exciting to anyone, but I needed it.

EDIT: Had it priced wrong....


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*And then there was one left*

Just got this. All I need now is the First Strike stock car, mate to this one.


----------



## RjAFX

You and me both Charlie ...... you and me both.

Both of them good looking cars. Like the #7 Ford I posted above, 17, 42 Chevy, and the KODAK car TOMY did up some really nice Stock Cars. Thinking of the Citgo, and MaxwellHouse Fords also.


----------



## RjAFX

This flew in today, RedBull gave it wings.



This one is a bit more exciting, and rare.

$61 with $4 shipping, well the shipping was $3.99. Knocking down that TOMY wanted list.
Needs the correct rear spoiler, I'll find or make one.......


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Got this one in the mail today. Wittling down my TOMY need list.....fresh and new for $24 and $4 shipping.
> 
> Correct lighted chassis.



This lighted car is a little harder to find than most cars. I don't know if that makes it "rare". I bought mine from an EBay seller in Singapore.


----------



## super8man

So, it's an import? LOL.


----------



## RjAFX

super8man said:


> So, it's an import? LOL.


Grey market I think......could be black market.

I need to go up and edit my Ford post. I paid $28 and $4, not $24 and $4.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
Send me a pic of the chassis side of the Ford. I think that is an early RT chassis before they enlarged the magnets. 

C


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie, chassis picture posted up a few spots.


----------



## oneredz

4 Grand Sports all came in yesterday. I think I will get a JL tjet chassis for the pull back one, and T-Dash 2 lam chassis for the red and gold chrome ones.


----------



## RjAFX

Love the GrandSports ...... might buy one if they were AFX mounts.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> Love the GrandSports ...... might buy one if they were AFX mounts.



Thats the only negative about them. But ... I can at least put new chassis on them.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> Send me a pic of the chassis side of the Ford. I think that is an early RT chassis before they enlarged the magnets.
> 
> C


As RJ said, the chassis pic is in his original post. Mine looks virtually identical to that. It is definitely the early narrow magnet chassis.

Quite a lot of these cars were manufactured in Singapore, so I could see how someone in Singapore could easily get a hold of some. The guy I bought mine from sells a lot of Tomy cars.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Charlie, chassis picture posted up a few spots.


I saw that. Didn't think Pbucket would let me grab it. Tried once before and it did not work, this time it did.


----------



## RjAFX

Oh you wanted a copy to use.......I thought you were just wondering what chassis it came with....at least it's a decent picture. Now the question, do you pictures of both side's of that chassis on a white back drop?


----------



## RjAFX

I forgot to post a picture of this little battle wagon I got from Dave, vansmack2 for those that dono.

This completes my PTSnoooozers, getting all the rare stuff I am, I am....................You know the type!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Oh you wanted a copy to use.......I thought you were just wondering what chassis it came with....at least it's a decent picture. Now the question, do you pictures of both side's of that chassis on a white back drop?


Not yet, I may have those coming from Brad Bowman who I have talking with. He seems to know a lot about the older chassis and is willing to help fill in the gaps. He already pointed out some errors I had made which is good.


----------



## RjAFX

Ahhh replacing me with someone that knows what their talking about......I see how it works.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Only chassis. I still need your bodies <bg>!


----------



## Marty

Just got this in the mail:

 



 

Fortunately either the body was not prepped, or the paint is maybe water based. It is flaking off really easy. :thumbsup: I have not tested the motor yet.

Marty


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Big Bank cars*

Just got these in the mail. I think I now have all the MG cars. Been a bit of a chase, but worth it. :tongue:


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Just got these in the mail. I think I now have all the MG cars. Been a bit of a chase, but worth it. :tongue:


Worth it to me......Nice cars the both of them. Now I need to get my 65 car.


----------



## RjAFX

Marty......sent you a pm with a picture, let me know if you got it.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Only chassis. *I still need your bodies* <bg>!


No No No This is just WRONG no matter how ya look at it.....Just Wrong!


----------



## Tuxedo

MSwaterlogged said:


> I still need your bodies <bg>!


LOL.................Yeah this one did make me loose my ice tea. Pretty funny even though you weren't trying to be


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> LOL.................Yeah this one did make me loose my ice tea. Pretty funny even though you weren't trying to be


Not only No, but ...... HELL NO !


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Not only No, but ...... HELL NO !


HAHAHAHAHAHA........... Oh man that was good. ( I get ya though!)


----------



## Marty

RjAFX said:


> Marty......sent you a pm with a picture, let me know if you got it.


Got it, and replied. Thanks! Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Cool, got it, your welcome.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Just got these in the mail. I think I now have all the MG cars. Been a bit of a chase, but worth it. :tongue:


Great hunting! Good you found them.


----------



## alpink

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzI4WDEyMTY=/z/oDoAAOSwyQtV67aV/$_57.JPG


----------



## RjAFX

Delivered (mail came early) via USMail just a little bit ago. Special delivery from Japan, had to sign for it.

This is the bad side.

Have to count to see how many RT/SRT's I have. I think I'm at 20, and will stop buying at 22.

Al, teach me about the cars and chassis in your link......


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Tuxedo said:


> LOL.................Yeah this one did make me loose my ice tea. Pretty funny even though you weren't trying to be


Actually I was. Trying to keep RJ from getting bored!


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Delivered via USMail just a little bit ago. Special delivery from Japan, had to sign for it.
> 
> 
> Have to count to see how many RT/SRT's I have. I think I'm at 20, and will stop buying at 22.
> 
> Al, teach me about the cars and chassis in your link......


It looks nice!


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> It looks nice!


Turns out to be very nice Dave ....

Counted, and I do have 20 RT/SRT open wheel cars so the end is near for me. I think, maybe.


----------



## alpink

Rj, Lionel products.
similar to Marx.
the bodies were reproduced by American Line.
I was after the Grey Ghost Rolls Royce.

ralph3rd knows much more about them than I.


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> Rj, Lionel products.
> similar to Marx.
> the bodies were reproduced by American Line.
> I was after the Grey Ghost Rolls Royce.
> 
> ralph3rd knows much more about them than I.


I think by now you have me figured out. When I was a kid I got AURORA. My Dad made sure to tell anyone and everyone to buy me AURORA slot cars, track, accessories as birthday, Christmas gifts etc. He wanted to make sure what I got would work with what I had. It worked out good for me, but I know little of anything else.


----------



## alpink

Rj, we were all ignorant of facts at one time.
there is no stupid question.
but, I get a lot of stupid answers!
LOL


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> Rj, we were all ignorant of facts at one time.
> there is no stupid question.
> but, I get a lot of stupid answers!
> LOL


That's what ya get when ya ask me a question.....especially about open wheel cars.


----------



## RjAFX

MAIL CALL

I bought this from BUD'S HO new in the package broken magnet clip.

Gett'n one step closer.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I don't remember seeing that one at all. Good buy. Some of the RT and SG+ bodies were creative, not extremely accurate but good none the less.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice acquisition RJ.


----------



## rdm95

Got this lot cheap..


----------



## RjAFX

rdm95 said:


> Got this lot cheap..


Cheap is like music to my ears......Always seems like I can get stuff cheap when I don't need it. If it's something I want, or need ...... Watch Out the price is going up. Had a gent offer up some nice cars to me yesterday. The problem is I didn't need a single car he had........and just can't tie up hundreds of dollars while I search for cars I do need.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Delivered (mail came early) via USMail just a little bit ago. Special delivery from Japan, had to sign for it.
> 
> This is the bad side.
> 
> Have to count to see how many RT/SRT's I have. I think I'm at 20, and will stop buying at 22.
> 
> Al, teach me about the cars and chassis in your link......


I like this! :dude:


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> I like this! :dude:


She is pretty, even up close. Some don't look this good far away....lol.


----------



## pshoe64

Only posting this here because of the related posts about the AFX Cobra Coupes.
Ran across this today

http://www.speedhunters.com/2015/09/shelby-cobra-daytona-coupes-all-of-them/

-Paul


----------



## MSwaterlogged

pshoe64 said:


> Only posting this here because of the related posts about the AFX Cobra Coupes.
> Ran across this today
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2015/09/shelby-cobra-daytona-coupes-all-of-them/
> 
> -Paul


Thanks Paul,
always looking for history for some of these cars we play with.

Charlie


----------



## swamibob

pshoe64 said:


> Only posting this here because of the related posts about the AFX Cobra Coupes.
> Ran across this today
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2015/09/shelby-cobra-daytona-coupes-all-of-them/
> 
> -Paul


Thank you Paul! Great article! Great cars.

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

Paulie I read this a few days ago......guess I should have added it to the forum. Didn't cause I figured people were getting sick of me talking about, and posting pictures of these cars. When people talk about cars in history that really mattered this is one of the top two or three.......It matters that much.


----------



## RjAFX

Click on the link, play the video.....it explains everything.
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Jr+Brown+Highway+patrol

*Thank You Mike* I didn't have these....I needed these, and the price, The Price Is Right. This took two needed cars off my list just like that....poof gone. *Thank You Gman*.


----------



## pshoe64

*Too Much and One Too Big*

I know they are among some the "less attractive" (fugly) cars AFX ever did, but they do scream 70's. And for some reason I can't explain, I like 'em. But this is one I can't figure, guess it was a senior moment. I knew what size the Powerslick cars were, but was so enamored by the gold/black paint scheme I bought it anyway. For those who haven't seen one, I added it to the pic. Also added the variations of the lime green cars.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*AFX 6202 Corvette GT*

I snagged this one on sale recently. Now looking for the Yellow/Blue #12 and I'll have the lot on the Corvette GTs. Wait, darn it, I forgot the Red/White/Blue Tomy version. Okay, so I need 2 more... part of the fun, right?

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX

I just like the wide body CAMEL GT cars......That Monza is just as sweet as the Vette. No that Vette GT is almost as sweet as the Monza GT.


PS: Fugly does't do them justice......lol.


----------



## cwbam

*Red & Green*

Christmas? well it has been for me!

Thanks HillTop , Mike , Clyde


and to go Blue
another Shelby artical
http://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsports/a26376/coupe-de-grace-shelby-daytona-coupe-story/


----------



## RjAFX

MerryChristmas CW


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> I just like the wide body CAMEL GT cars......That *Monza is just as sweet as the Vette.* No that Vette GT is almost as sweet as the Monza GT.
> 
> 
> PS: Fugly does't do them justice......lol.


\
RJ
You had it right with your first statement 
"Monza is just as sweet as the Vette".

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> You had it right with your first statement
> "Monza is just as sweet as the Vette".
> 
> gt40


No,no,no .... I was just being nice to the poor Corvette Guys.....The Monza is the wide body to have on the track.....and the show grounds.


----------



## oneredz

pshoe64 said:


> I snagged this one on sale recently. Now looking for the Yellow/Blue #12 and I'll have the lot on the Corvette GTs. Wait, darn it, I forgot the Red/White/Blue Tomy version. Okay, so I need 2 more... part of the fun, right?
> 
> -Paul




I have a yellow/blue #12 I picked up as a project off ebay about a month ago. It was buried under 20 years or so of black/silver bad paint job. It is definitely not in pristine condition, but I am slowly restoring what I can of it.


----------



## Marty

I like 'em too!!


pshoe64 said:


> I know they are among some the "less attractive" (fugly) cars AFX ever did, but they do scream 70's. And for some reason I can't explain, I like 'em. But this is one I can't figure, guess it was a senior moment. I knew what size the Powerslick cars were, but was so enamored by the gold/black paint scheme I bought it anyway. For those who haven't seen one, I added it to the pic. Also added the variations of the lime green cars.
> 
> -Paul


----------



## vansmack2

cwbam said:


> Christmas? well it has been for me!
> 
> Thanks HillTop , Mike , Clyde
> 
> 
> and to go Blue
> another Shelby artical
> http://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsports/a26376/coupe-de-grace-shelby-daytona-coupe-story/


I love the F1 cars, and the 917-10. They look great.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*F1 cars*

I just got these bodies from SuperG Man. The pictures don't do them justice, they look a lot better in person! Thanks Mike.

Mounted this one on an MG 1.7 chassis. Looks real close to the Racemasters McDonald's MG car that never made it past the prototype stage.



Mounted this one on an SG+ chassis. Not sure I like the white wheels, may have to try something else. Good mate to my MG Red Bull car.


----------



## JazzyJerome

They look good!


----------



## GT40

WOW
Super good looking cars
Super G did some outstanding work on those Hot Rods....

gt40


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> I just got these bodies from SuperG Man. The pictures don't do them justice, they look a lot better in person! Thanks Mike.


Nice cars. I need a lot of cars from Mike, but I also need to win the lottery. Mike does excellent work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats MS... beautiful cars!!! RM


----------



## RjAFX

wow wow wow wow!





Hey Mike ...... Thanks Brother. Thanks for the spoiler.......


----------



## RjAFX

Another one bites the dust ...... This one showed up yesterday.

Another one off the list. Wrong car, got the one with orange not yellow, oh well close enough.


----------



## RjAFX

Not sure what's going on with my mail....Third day in a row to get here before 11am, normal time is 1pm. Wife was pulling out of the garage, and there she is.....the mail Lady.

Not Fall Guy fan, I guess that's why it took me so many years to buy this one. Needs new tires before it jumps DevilsDitch.


----------



## GT40

Hey RJ
You'ed look good driving that turd brown truck around, the only thing I like about it is those black side pipes, I could find a better place for them.
OK I pulled your chain for now, it's still a cool Chevy truck,I have the blue one with out the brush guard and the roll bar makes it look better, I think
Later 
gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Dale I have all but that Wht&Grn bugger. There is one on ebay via Live Auction, but I pulled my bid. Not going to go back and forth on shipping cost with the guy.......I'll get it, and at a decent price, it just takes time.


----------



## AFXRICK

I picked up another mint Fall Guy truck. That protinker seller on E-Bay has unloaded about 12 of them the past month, so they are all over EBay now.

Only GMC I am lacking is the white/slime green Tomy version.


----------



## RjAFX

Same one I need Rick.

I'll try to remember to tell you if I'm bidding on one. You do the same and we'll not be bidding against each other. It'll belong to the first one to bid.


----------



## RjAFX

This one got here today. The body looked nasty in the pictures, but the chassis looked clean. I got it for $9.98 including shipping. The body cleaned up to like new with a baby wipe, and the chassis is sweet, and runs perfect. The wheels "were" covered with tar from cigarette smoke.


I didn't need this Corvette, but I'll buy a nice RT chassis for $10 bucks any time, the Corvette turned out to be a nice bonus.


----------



## vickers83

RjAFX said:


> This one got here today. The body looked nasty in the pictures, but the chassis looked clean. I got it for $9.98 including shipping. The body cleaned up to like new with a baby wipe, and the chassis is sweet, and runs perfect. The wheels "were" covered with tar from cigarette smoke.
> I didn't need this Corvette, but I'll buy a nice RT chassis for $10 bucks any time, the Corvette turned out to be a nice bonus.


Looks like a Turbo chassis to me RJ...


----------



## RjAFX

vickers83 said:


> Looks like a Turbo chassis to me RJ...


I guess it looks that way because it is......


----------



## MSwaterlogged

From what I am understanding, this is an early turbo. The later ones had the extra "L" shape on the magnets. Still trying to get it all straight.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> From what I am understanding, this is an early turbo. The later ones had the extra "L" shape on the magnets. Still trying to get it all straight.


Yep that's the first generation Racing Turbo.

First Gen "Racing Turbo" (RT, or Turbo) narrow bar magnet


Second Gen "Racing Turbo" (RT, or Turbo) wide bar magnet


Then came the Super Racing Turbo (SRT)

Time and dates of each happening I've never researched.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I'll buy a nice RT chassis for $10 bucks any time.


I agree with that.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I agree with that.


Dave I watch for those all the time.....get some now and then. If it turns out the body is trashed I drop it in the race box. Those bodies will get used up by the Grandkids.


----------



## vansmack2

These items arrived in the mail today from Japan. There is the Amada March, the Marlboro Showa version F1 Turbo car, and a Japanese tune-up fit that has aluminum front, and rear rims. The rear tires that came with it are sponge tires. How come we did not get any of these tune-up kits here in the USA?


----------



## RjAFX

The price was right for sure. I like all of it.....The wheels are great, now figure out what your gonna put em on.....


----------



## N.H. Norman

Those wheels are interesting - are they press on?

Yeah, would have been nice to get those hop up parts in the states, but you can get AJ's wheels once in a while on e bay.

Nice cars too!


----------



## RjAFX

Press on aluminium ..... weightless, and they do look good. Dave make sure you post a picture of the car ya put em on.

This is where mine are this week.

Dave those will be perfect for the black cars when we get them.


----------



## vansmack2

The #7 Shelby looks great with those wheels!


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> The #7 Shelby looks great with those wheels!


Not period wheels, but they do look good Dave.


----------



## RjAFX

Well,well,well look what was dropped off at my house by my Son just a little bit ago. He got two, and gave me one.

It's not a bad looking stock car being a fake sponsor.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Good for you. Looks just like mine <g>.


----------



## vansmack2

That is a good son RJ, and a very nice car.


----------



## RjAFX

Mines better than yours is Charlie ..... Good Kid is right Dave, he's bought most of the MG open wheel cars I have, and a bunch of RT, SRT, and SG+ open wheelers.


----------



## GT40

*sure like those wheels*

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> *sure like those wheels*
> 
> gt40


Brother.....the next set will be yours.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Your the man.
Thanks for working on this for me.

gt40


----------



## super8man

A buddy did these up, very nice resins. Tjets of course.


----------



## RjAFX

Those things are cute ..... had a real 1961 a few decades back.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Super8man, so how do those Karmann Ghia compare in size to the one made by Auto World ?


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

Rick she cleaned up nice.


----------



## RjAFX

This rolled in just a bit ago........I like the colors. This is another free ride from my Son.

I have 22 SG+ open wheel cars, this makes 21 RT/SRT open wheel cars. At 22 each I stop searching to buy more. If I come across one I don't have that's CHEAP I'll buy it.


----------



## RjAFX

Dave....Dale....I did it again, now the aluminum wheels are on a Chaparral, and they do look good.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

You better buy a bunch more of those aluminum wheels <g>.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> You better buy a bunch more of those aluminum wheels <g>.


Unfortunately, there were not many available.


----------



## RjAFX

We are trying.......none to be had right now.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Those wheels belong on there, *LUCKY 7*
Super cool car.

gt40


----------



## AFXRICK

Those aluminum wheels are such an improvement. My only gripe about the TOMY chassis is the cheap looking wheels.


----------



## oneredz

Whose wheels are they? Are those the fleabay ones?


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> Whose wheels are they? Are those the fleabay ones?


TOMY JAPAN

I think there is another photo in an above post.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> TOMY JAPAN
> I think there is another photo in an above post.


I posted picks on page 95.


----------



## oneredz

I would love to find some sets of those! Ive been trying out different aluminum rims wanting to change over from the stock stuff. The Aluminum rims look MUCH better.


Nice find!


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie I want a bunch more as good as they look. Dale you are right.....they look outstanding on the black 7 car.....Kinda like the little black dress my Wife has with pearls. Then on the other hand they look chit hot on the Chaparral. I don't dislike TOMY wheels Rick, but they could do better. Dave I didn't look, but I thought this was the thread the package was posted in. Redz we'll add you to the list for some "IF" we get more in or out of the package. To be honest I want as many as I can get for myself, but I will not be greedy. Next set goes to Dale........

{ Expect Prices To Very }


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Dave I didn't look, but I thought this was the thread the package was posted in.


You were right, and I was just being helpful.


----------



## GT40

Guys
I've always been a fan of those wheels they can make any car look good.
I hope another set will shows up.

gt40


----------



## oneredz

At this point I may be in the market for a mini lathe.


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> At this point I may be in the market for a mini lathe.


if you do ......make some .250 double flange as a number in your parts bin.

Dave I thought there was a photo of them in this thread....I was just to lazy to look.


----------



## chappy2

Go for it Z, having access to a lathe really opens up a lot of avenues in the hobby.

The bottom row are some remakes I did of the Riggen's double flange rears, and tapered oring fronts. The top row is a set of original Riggen's hubs.



Chappy


----------



## GT40

Chappy
WOW 
Outstanding work they look really good, if you sell any I'd be interested 
in trying a set or two or

gt40


----------



## vaBcHRog

Looking good


----------



## vansmack2

We need aluminum rims like that available to fit the Tomy chassis.


----------



## rdm95

Not sure if any of you know this, but I've been machining my own custom aluminum and brass wheels for years..

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=780


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> Not sure if any of you know this, but I've been machining my own custom aluminum and brass wheels for years..
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=780


Are you selling any? If so PM me. Also RJ, and others, would probably like some.


----------



## oneredz

I would also be interested.


----------



## hartracerman

Yeah now fess up!


----------



## Marty

*T-Jet track*

A friend of mine bought a bunch of slot car stuff. He did not want this track. -15" curves -12" curves -9" curves -6" curves -15" straights -9" straights -7" straights -6" straights  ebay stuff -GTX case -K&B controller -Revell NOS controller    AJ's WinnWagen   Marty


----------



## RjAFX

I love the old track ....... It's just that TOMY went all out on so many curves I couldn't resist.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

Rick ........ does that mean you bought it?


Chappy now you need to make sets just like the TOMY wheels.


----------



## AFXRICK

Yes. The seller and I agreed to a price. It will be here Friday.


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


> Yes. The seller and I agreed to a price. It will be here Friday.


Outstanding Brother.......Congratulations.

Be sure to post pictures when you get it.


----------



## Tuxedo

Marty said:


> A friend of mine bought a bunch of slot car stuff. He did not want this track. -15" curves -12" curves -9" curves -6" curves -15" straights -9" straights -7" straights -6" straights
> 
> Marty are you keeping the track or selling it?


----------



## Marty

Tuxedo said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine bought a bunch of slot car stuff. He did not want this track. -15" curves -12" curves -9" curves -6" curves -15" straights -9" straights -7" straights -6" straights
> 
> Marty are you keeping the track or selling it?
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping it. Marty
Click to expand...


----------



## AFXRICK

Just came in from Portugal..


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


> Just came in from Portugal..


Vola Alitalia ........ Per le offerte speciali vedi Rick


----------



## pshoe64

Rick,

Here are the catalog pics showing the Matador "Stop-Police" prototype car. I have some of the B&W shots too if you would like them.

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX

That does look good Paulie .......

This is mine Rick .... Guess who ever got her new didn't want the stickers on the quarter panels. I might buy a new sticker set for her one day. The windscreen sticker is buggered up on the passenger side also.

There are just some good looking cars, and that Capri is one of them.


----------



## swamibob

AFXRICK said:


> Just came in from Portugal..


Great car! I have a loose one and a long time ago I happened across one in the Faller packaging for a good price so I bought that also. I'd love to find a Castrol car in the Faller or European packaging too.

Tom


----------



## AFXRICK

pshoe64 said:


> Rick,
> 
> Here are the catalog pics showing the Matador "Stop-Police" prototype car. I have some of the B&W shots too if you would like them.
> 
> -Paul


Yes, I would greatly appreciate that!


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

That's a beauty........Love the wide body Monza's.


----------



## AFXRICK

Me too. That is a nice paint scheme.


----------



## RjAFX

Here are a couple I painted to race. The white one has it's decals, the black has nothing done yet

Satin White


Satin Black


----------



## ParkRNDL

Not a slot car, but some here might find it interesting...

25 cents at a flea market










--rick


----------



## RjAFX

ParkRNDL said:


> Not a slot car, but some here might find it interesting...
> 
> 25 cents at a flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --rick


junk yard finds are fun. well worth 2 bits.


----------



## oneredz

The battle scars give it a certain ... character!


----------



## oneredz

Here are some of mine from the past month or so. Some are collection quality, but most are runners. All will see track time. Black Nomad and the metal flake Javelin are on G-Jet chassis. Please ignore the dust, lint, and cat hair. Track is under reconstruction. Cobras are Dash AFX bodies. The weird blue taxi in back is a Hot Wheels on an original specialty chassis with the fat meats. Currently need to get a grill for #11 and my original rwb Javelin (not shown). The white vettes are HOXtras bodies. The 2 Camaros at the top are my beater derby Camaros. I got them like that, and its a shame someone painted over both a #6 RWB Camaro and a #3 blue Camaro.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## Marty

I received these in the mail today. The description said "All bodies are in good shape" OK, I could see the T-Bird has the hood cut and injectors glued in, the Gran Prix Car is missing the exhaust and the windshield and the Cobra is painted. What I couldn't see is that ALL of the bodies are cut, sanded or missing parts not shown in the picture. My main interest is the red Charger. Yes it is original. The rear wheel wells have been cut :-(. The Cobra is a Candy Red car! Not sure why someone wanted to paint it. The Galaxie is missing the rear bumper. I contacted the seller and waiting for a response.  Marty


----------



## Marty

BTW - The Tan Galaxie is NOT cracked anywhere!  Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Marty.......some people Brother, some people. I hope you get it worked out without to much trouble.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

That is why if the seller does not have photos of all sides and bottom of the car I ask for them before bidding. A number of sellers try to slip things through. Every thing they sell is "vintage" and in "great shape". Got to do your homework.

Good luck Marty.


----------



## Marty

MSwaterlogged said:


> That is why if the seller does not have photos of all sides and bottom of the car I ask for them before bidding. A number of sellers try to slip things through. Every thing they sell is "vintage" and in "great shape". Got to do your homework.
> 
> Good luck Marty.


I usually ask before bidding also. This was a BIN and I knew the Charger was an original and I didn't want to pass it up.

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

This one rolled in special delivery from Japan. Regular mail is not here yet. $18.00 plus $5.50 shipping. This is my 22nd different RT/SRT open wheel car. Stopping here unless I get one at $25 or less, or if my Son buys me another. 

Body and narrow magnet Turbo is like brand spank'n new.


----------



## RjAFX

This came yesterday regular mail from BUD's HO. Firebird, black, no Chicken. Didn't know about TOMY Firebirds without the Chicken on the hood. Got the word, and the red no Chicken Bird from Dave vansmack2. Now I have two of three Chickenless Firebirds.
 
The gold paint on all BlackBirds without the Chicken, and AFX on the side looks amateur.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice car RJ. I only learned of these about three years ago.


----------



## RjAFX

An unused car from the collection BUD's HO is selling off. I picked up a couple from him. The red car from you looks so much better than this one. Like I said the paint on this one, and all like it I have seen for sale looks amateur Now for the yellow Bird. Have a bid on one over on ebay......maybe, just maybe.

Need more coffee!


----------



## vansmack2

I need the black one. I have the red one, and a yellow chickenless unlighted one. I need the yellow chickenless lighted version, and yes RJ I know you don't want to hear about variations.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok I didn't even look to see if this was lit up or not till right now, and it is. You know me, as long as I have one copy I'm good to go. I can take out, or put in lighted chassis at will or as needed.......lol. Maybe I'll put a non lit chassis in it tomorrow and tell ya I have one without lights. No really of the car looked different I'd try to find one, but not for lights.

The Benetton from Tomo is brand new never used also. Body and chassis.....perfect. Would have bought the car from BUD's HO for the .50cents more but shipping from Japan was cheaper also.


----------



## vansmack2

The non-lighted yellow has solid gray light bar insert. The lighted version has a clear light bar insert.


----------



## RjAFX

Yeah ..... Well I'm putting a PINK one in there.


----------



## AFXRICK

Looks as if Tomy modified the casting to "block over" the front end Pontiac arrowhead crest on that version.


----------



## RjAFX

That they did Rick......same on the Red and Yellow ones without the Chicken on the hood. Guess GM had not signed (renewed) the contract at the time of production.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just came in from Australia. Think it was put on a row boat for shipment to the US, but at least it finally got here. Also picked up the clear GT 40 from the Super Coupes set from the US (no boat time for that one . I think (once again), this finishes out my MG collection, until someone points out one I don't have (and yes I do appreciate the folks that did that earlier).





Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Charlie


This one is definitely on my list. Good acquisition Charlie.


----------



## RjAFX

Dave I need both the 2114 Police car, and the NYPD 8068 unit.......I'm happy you got em Charlie.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Dave I need both the 2114 Police car, and the NYPD 8068 unit.......I'm happy you got em Charlie.


Same here.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

The only one I found was in Australia and was happy to find it (although shipping costs are high). Have not seen them for sale before. No idea how many sets were made, but guess they may pop up every once in a while.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Dave I need both the 2114 Police car, and the NYPD 8068 unit.......I'm happy you got em Charlie.


I think >>>>> "JAG" (sry) <<<<< still has the NYCPD in new on card.. maybe the other as well...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

bubba 123 said:


> i think ja still has the nycpd in new on card.. Maybe the other as well...
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


ja ??


----------



## vansmack2

Yes, what, or who, is JA?


----------



## AFXRICK

To go with the Datsun 240 from the same promotional offer I already have. The body cleaned up well. Waiting on some replacement bumpers to make it whole again.


----------



## RjAFX

Rick that's a good find for anyone that likes AFX.


----------



## Marty

Recent ebay acquisitions.

Two TYCO S bodies and an Eldon chassis.



Two Chaparral 2F's



T-Jet Chaparral w/threaded silicones on the rear



Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Marty I like the top two Chaparrals. I sold off or traded my Vibes & TJets years ago. I only have a handfull left.....one of them is the Chaparral, and that I bought off of ebay not to many weeks ago.


----------



## RjAFX

I know.....I know I said I was done buying open wheel cars, but opps I did it again. 


So now I have 24 SG+ open wheel cars. That means I must buy two more RT/SRT open wheel cars to keep it even.....It's catch 22.


----------



## RjAFX

I have three more not open wheel cars coming from the same Guy....He's very good to deal with....


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I like those RJ. Still focusing on the new ones though. I have the Muscle car shootout set on order, should be here end of next week.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> I like those RJ. Still focusing on the new ones though. I have the Muscle car shootout set on order, should be here end of next week.


Charlie how much did you have to put out for that set?


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> I like those RJ. Still focusing on the new ones though. I have the Muscle car shootout set on order, should be here end of next week.


Sweet! Way to go Charlie.


----------



## vansmack2

Marty said:


> Recent ebay acquisitions.
> 
> Two TYCO S bodies and an Eldon chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Chaparral 2F's
> 
> 
> 
> T-Jet Chaparral w/threaded silicones on the rear
> 
> 
> 
> Marty


Not anything I run, but nice any how, especially that blue car.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I know.....I know I said I was done buying open wheel cars, but opps I did it again.
> 
> 
> So now I have 24 SG+ open wheel cars. That means I must buy two more RT/SRT open wheel cars to keep it even.....


You just can't resist can you. You darn slot addict... Nice cars RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

To be honest these are cars I wanted to find before I rounded up the 22 car limit just because they are not for sale on every street corner, but they never showed. Sure enuff <-------my word : they show up after at a good good price. Paid the same as the other two I was telling you about. Not sure I'll go for the one in the package.....to much just to take it out.

On the other hand......No I can't resist.


----------



## RjAFX

I received three cars via my U.S.MAIL LADY today. First is this #17 Shell Porsche 956/962.


----------



## RjAFX

Next we have another Black&White. The 407 Sheriff car. This is a like a new car just as the ebay seller said. This is the third of five cars that I have bought from him. Waiting on two others to be delivered.


----------



## RjAFX

Third, and last for today is the #32 Omega MonteCarlo. New in the package as advertised from the SlotCarSite.

I'll trade this for a NEW out of the package of the same car. Add a white, or red wheel SRT or SG+ to the deal.


----------



## Tuxedo

vansmack2 said:


> Not anything I run, but nice any how, especially that blue car.


DANG ! How did you score a Chappy W I T H a wing? The ones I find never have 'em! Nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I received three cars via my U.S.MAIL LADY today. First is this #17 Shell Porsche 956/962.


So, I guess you got a good one, that has not been marred by your tap water.

Good going.


----------



## vansmack2

New cars are looking good RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> So, I guess you got a good one, that has not been marred by your tap water.
> 
> Good going.


Nothing ever goes in my water again Brother..... it's nasty.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> I received three cars via my U.S.MAIL LADY today. First is this #17 Shell Porsche 956/962.


HUBBA-HUBBA!!! Is this a "Stock" Tomy (??) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba 123 said:


> HUBBA-HUBBA!!! Is this a "Stock" Tomy (??)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Yepper.......back from TOMY's AFX beginning. To date I'll guess there are sixteen 956/962 liveries. This is not in the top five best looking liveries in my mind.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RjAFX said:


> This is not in the top five best looking liveries in my mind.


I would beg to differ...all depends on what colors you like together...RM


----------



## MSwaterlogged

When are you going to get more display cases RJ. You really need them the way you are you are scoring these great looking cars.


----------



## RjAFX

I need another for sure, could use three more, but I'm not sure yet if the wife will go for that.....The next month I have slot car money that didn't get spent on slot cars I buy a case......


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie, I just did a rough inventory of TOMY cars. Turns out I need four display cases to get the TOMY cars out into the light. I can pretty much tell you that'll never happen......lol.


Doll, there is that one wall, how bout there?


----------



## RjAFX

You can beg all ya like......it ain't gonna change my mind......No really it's a nice car, I just like other liveries more.


----------



## RjAFX

I'm going to call this a "recent acquisition". I bought this set 20 plus years ago on sale from Toy's R Us (tag on the box) for $39.99. Never opened it. I opened it today, going to give the set to GrandSon's 2 & 3. They have PickUps, and Blazers from my Son and I, so I'm keeping these.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Like the trucks. Can't believe you never opened it. When a set hits my house, it barely makes it inside before it gets opened. <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Like the trucks. Can't believe you never opened it. When a set hits my house, it barely makes it inside before it gets opened. <g>.


I didn't because I had the trucks already so the box went up on the shelving I built some 20 inches down from the ceiling around the room. Basically that shelving had nothing but AFX race sets on it.

You can see some of the shelving in my post here.... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=448097


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I'm going to call this a "recent acquisition". I bought this set 20 plus years ago on sale from Toy's R Us (tag on the box) for $39.99. Never opened it. I opened it today, going to give the set to GrandSon's 2 & 3. They have PickUps, and Blazers from my Son and I, so I'm keeping these.


Nice new 27 year old trucks. Sweet!


----------



## GT40

RJ
Your trucks look like brand new, the colors really pop
the Shell car is one of my favorites to, you lucky devil.
Keep the cool pic's coming, I'm learning a lot of history from you guys.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Dale this has been one wild month......I have picked up 10 cars so far, 12 if you count the two trucks. Two cars have yet to be delivered, I have hopes they will be here Thursday. The months not over, I might get more TOMY rigs I don't have .... YeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Speaking pop, and popping.....As soon as I pulled it out the shoe popped loose. Once I found the spring I did the shoe bend over so it didn't come off again. Need to do the blue one next..


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## MSwaterlogged

Rick,
Have not seen that blue Datsun before. What chassis is it? I like it.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> I didn't because I had the trucks already so the box went up on the shelving I built some 20 inches down from the ceiling around the room. Basically that shelving had nothing but AFX race sets on it.
> 
> You can see some of the shelving in my post here.... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=448097



The heck with wondering where to put up more display cases. You just need to convince your wife you need either a bigger house or an addition for your toy cars. :devil:


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Rick,
> Have not seen that blue Datsun before. What chassis is it? I like it.
> 
> Charlie


That is a rare 1986 TOMY 240Z. If it has the correct chassis it should be on a TOMY Turbo with the narrow traction magnet.

They can sometimes run over $100 on ebay. I got lucky , and got mine for about half that.


----------



## RjAFX

Dave is 110% right on. That's a good score Rick, those don't show up to often. I watch those because I have two. One without a window sticker, without painted headlight covers, and without the white & red paint on the front fenders in front of the front wheels.

A better shot of the front end without paint, and doesn't it look better without.

Both have the narrow bar magnet just as Dave says.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is my specimen. It looks like AFXRICK's has sponge tires on it.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Here is my specimen. It looks like AFXRICK's has sponge tires on it.


That's a good specimen ...... ahhh hand that to the Nurse if you would, and get Dr Rick to remove the sponge from the patient.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> That's a good specimen ...... ahhh hand that to the Nurse if you would, and get Dr Rick to remove the sponge from the patient.


Too many Dr. visits for you RJ. Take the meds and chill out!


----------



## RjAFX

I was hoping for tomorrow, but they got here today.

First my City of Aurora Sqad Car

A little dirty around the edges.


----------



## RjAFX

Next the 22 car before they got the numbers on it.


----------



## vansmack2

Great RJ. Now I need to find that Police car.


----------



## RjAFX

I need that NYPD car now.

If I run across a City of Aurora Police car I'll let ya know.


----------



## AFXRICK

RjAFX said:


> That's a good specimen ...... ahhh hand that to the Nurse if you would, and get Dr Rick to remove the sponge from the patient.


Yes, those will be going away, and a pair of proper Tomy tires installed.


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


> Yes, those will be going away, and a pair of proper Tomy tires installed.


Your good Dr. Rick ....... I knew you'd remove that sponge as soon as possible.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Your good Dr. Rick ....... I knew you'd remove that sponge as soon as possible.


The TOMY Japanese tune up kits with the aluminum rims come with sponge tires. I know this car does not have those rims, but you could get sponge tires for them in Japan.


----------



## AFXRICK

I'd love to get a few of those Japanese issued wheel kits. That is my primary gripe with the Tomy chassis. The wheels just aren't realistic enough.


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


> I'd love to get a few of those Japanese issued wheel kits. That is my primary gripe with the Tomy chassis. The wheels just aren't realistic enough.


I'm working on those buggers.......I am, I am.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Muscle Car Shootout*

UPS just dropped this off. Cars look great!


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie ...... They look great. Would you post the parts list, I want to know what track it comes with.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Cars look great!


They do look great, and you won't have any bent post like the old Camaros had.


----------



## RiderZ

Couple of recent additions.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vansmack2

RiderZ said:


> Couple of recent additions.


Both nice cars. That is a good acquisition.


----------



## RiderZ

Thanks.Both are in perfect condition.Very little track time.The 31 Mercury is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Charlie ...... They look great. Would you post the parts list, I want to know what track it comes with.


I will get it up on the museum web site next week. Did not have time to scan today. Not really much track:

15" straight - 3
9" straight - 1
6" straight - 1
15" terminal - 1
18" curve - 6
9" 1/8 curve - 4
9" 1/4 curve - 7
digital lap counter


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

Your clicking them off Rick .......


----------



## vansmack2

Another nice car Rick. I have that one, and am looking to acquire the Charcoal gray one at a good price.


----------



## RjAFX

Shhhhhh don't tell anyone. I like the charcoal car better......


----------



## old blue

This was a bucket list item. I really wanted a complete Aurora L&J track with box and everything. I came across this with all 4 original cars and could not pass it up. The cars were lubricated 40 years ago with white lithium grease which over time becomes like super glue. They had to be completely disassembled but eventually ran. The bodies also had the grease and they are a challenge to clean. I love the long sweeping curves and the dotted lines through the straightaways. This has been a real adventure to make it all work. The AFX has truly spoiled me for ease of assembly but the look and feel of lock and joiner is perfect for tjets.

Old Blue


----------



## oneredz

Makes me want to take a lane striping roller to my newer track.


----------



## old blue

I thought of doing that but my paint skills are so poor that I knew I would regret it. For now I am even using the thumb controllers for the nostalgia factor.


----------



## JazzyJerome

MSwaterlogged said:


> UPS just dropped this off. Cars look great!


I'm jealous! :thumbsup:


----------



## AFXRICK

AFXRICK said:


> To go with the Datsun 240 from the same promotional offer I already have. The body cleaned up well. Waiting on some replacement bumpers to make it whole again.



After, with the 240..


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## RjAFX

ThankYouCharlie

Look'n good Rick

A nice find Jazzy


----------



## Marty

*My goodies from the Richfield slot car show*

AW Christine: 


 

AW Batmobile:

 

Eldon 65 Dodge and Dodge Truck: 


 

Pair of Aurora 67 T-Bird: 


 

1/24 vac formed street rod bodies: 


 

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

I like those two Mopars ..... very nice.


----------



## vansmack2

Cool stuff. I like Christine, and the Batmobile. Well I like the bodies, not the chassis.


----------



## RjAFX

This blew in about 40 minutes ago. Getting pictures up while I'm in the eye of the storm.

ThankYouDave aka vansmack2. I now have 25 SG+ open wheelers.

~~~Open wheel cars needed~~~


----------



## RiderZ

These arrived after work today.Both mint.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RjAFX

Look'n good Rider, congrats on your find.


----------



## vansmack2

These arrived in today's mail. The #28 Escort is perfect. I bought the other just for the SG+ chassis. Even the Tyco body had a SG+ chassis under it. The Chevelle is good, and I needed thatto make a custom. As a bonus the Chevelle came with a lighted magnatraction chassis, and Turbine wheels.



P.S. I already screwed that Tyco chassis up trying to modify it. At least it was not something I was looking for.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice car RJ. Your list is shrinking. Also, good find RiderZ.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice stuff guys.


----------



## RiderZ

Thanks guys.Lots of nice new rides being posted.Always wanted an Oscar now I have a real nice example.Hopefully is works for quick track cleanings.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

Dave, Rick ....... Great score.

All sitting on SG+ chassis makes it even better.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Charlie ...... They look great. Would you post the parts list, I want to know what track it comes with.


RJ,
Just put the layout and parts list on the museum web site.

C


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> Just put the layout and parts list on the museum web site.
> 
> C


ThankYouCharlie

Jeni just handed me this, it came in the mail yesterday .... she forgot to give it to me. There was a bunch of them on ebay last week, and I thought if I can get one with working lights for under $20 I'll get one. I have a mint Fire Chief body for it. The thought is flashing led's for the kids in a scuffed police car or two, and this body fits the bill for that.


----------



## RiderZ

AW body on a good running AFX MT chassis.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## oneredz

Got this in the mail today:


----------



## RjAFX

917K ..... one of the top 5, 3 molds ever.


----------



## oneredz

Its on an MT flamethrower chassis. Needed front tires (now has o-rings) and some oiling. Light does not work, but will be replaced with an LED. Body has 1-2 scuffs that need to be buffed out, but is otherwise in very good shape. I need to disassemble chassis and check brushes, etc, but it runs OK. For RJ, yes i used soap and water and a toothbrush to clean the body.

One of my favorite AFX bodies.


----------



## RjAFX

I now have a jug of distilled water.....I should be good.


----------



## oneredz

The water in my area seems to be ok for cleaning, but i also do not soak them. I use a very soft bristle toothbrush to scrub the gunk.


----------



## RjAFX

That what I did most of the time, but could soak em for days if I wanted. It's the last three cars that the water destroyed. They were in nothing but water. So something changed with the water, and I'm going to say it was chlorine, because the cars came out with the white layer of scum.

The first time it happen I had two cars soaking together thought it had something to do with the car because only one car came out white.


----------



## vansmack2

I like that car Rider.

RJ the body looks good, but is missing the radar.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I like that car Rider.
> 
> RJ the body looks good, but is missing the radar.


Partly why I got it for $17 and change plus shipping. Bumpers have lost chrome, body is scuffed up a bit. It'll make for a good track car for the kids as soon as you set me up with a pair of flashing leds with resisters attached.


----------



## vansmack2

I received these two car bodies from RJ yesterday. I put them on chassis to snap pictures.

The Camaro is a lighted Camaro. Now I have to modify it to fit a TOMY chassis. That requires removing some plastic from the light bar for pickup shoe clearance, and adding some plastic on those post near the rear window to get a snug chassis fit.


----------



## RjAFX

The Magnum looks great, the Camaro looks like most of them with bad silver paint and broken posts.


----------



## oneredz

How did that RWB camaro get past me? I thought i had bought all of them up by now.


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> How did that RWB camaro get past me? I thought i had bought all of them up by now.


Now way. I have a few. RJ was hoarding this one. I had to pry it away from him.


----------



## RjAFX

This one just got here.......Looks like they did a little 4 wheel'n and didn't quite get it clean before delivery.

The chrome is rough, but I think I'll leave is as is. Came with a nice clean SG+.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## Hittman101

Nice bunch of cars!!!


----------



## vansmack2

Good truck RJ.

Rick, that T-Bird is one of my favorites. I have had my since the first came out many years ago, and it still looks new although it has been on the track.


----------



## RjAFX

It's a tougher one to get that T-Bird ..... Like Dave I've had mine forever, and for ever I thought it was homely, lol. Not homely enough to give it up mind you. Not that this wht/grn GMC is a beauty queen. I like every version of the GMC more......I think the winner here is Dave, both of his rides are good looking.

Dave go check out the thread PhotoReal, and tell me what ya think, I really like it.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Arrived in today's mail.


----------



## theroad87

*AFX 3 in 1 Body Shop*

I don't know if this is an original. All pics I've found show the Corvette plus a green/black "AFX, Goodyear" #4 Camaro and a white/blue "AFX, Mobil" # 7 Thunderbird under this same # 8749.
The packaging is worn & been opened, so possible the extra bodies got substituted. Anyone know if this is a legitimate combo with the BMW M1 & Camaro I did get?









I bought this at a decent price for the Corvette & the BMW M1 anyway, neither of which I had at the time. I already had copies of both the "Auto Tech" and "AFX, Goodyear" Camaros, and not particularly wanting/needing the T-bird. So, I was satisified with the value I got for my purchase. I've since acquired another copy of the Corvette and don't need the bodies for racing purposes yet. So for now, I'm leaving it as is (hanging from the floor joist above my track) just b/c of the "3 in 1" packaging. 

I suppose I could try to get the T-bird and make a "legit" looking combo with the Camaro I already have, but not even close to interested in that right now. If I see the T-bird as a car or body-only cheap at the Midwest Show I MIGHT pick one up.

Mike


----------



## theroad87

*Scored a #44 Esso Peugeot*

Won the #44 recently to complete my pair of ESSO Peugeots. 









It stayed under my max but over what I hoped to get it for. It was listed as "used", HOWEVER, upon its arrival discovered it has a new (or very like new black version) SG+ chassis with the HTF 2 dot traction magnets in it! Woot! The body itself is super minty looking so now I feel like I got more than I bargained for. 
So, I'll pull the traction magnets out for my race chassis, and put in a pair of 'no dot' magnets. Then it'll retire to the shelf.
Mike

(added) BTW, I'm still getting a slightly yellowish tint in my "studio" (photo box) - both are bright white, not yellowish like they might appear in the pic.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice......all of it's nice.

I'm no help on what was put in those three packs.

No idea what ya paid for the P U GET's, but they are great looking at any price. Oh and hey....the pictures look right.


----------



## Marty

So I was in town (Columbus) and I was near a couple hobby shops that I have not been to in years. I was hoping to find another Christine '58 Plymouth and not pay the high ebay prices. I got more then I was hoping for!!!



:thumbsup:

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

VeryCoolMarty


----------



## mr_aurora

*not quite complete but HTF SEARS AFX set*

Lola's numbered 6-7-8-9 and special decal sheet. Nice 4 lane set too. Just got it.


----------



## RjAFX

NiceStuffBobby ...... box it up and ship it my way for safe keeping.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Don't know if you have any photo editing software, but it can make a big difference with a few clicks. I photo edit all of mine and get much more realistic colors that way.

Charlie



theroad87 said:


> Won the #44 recently to complete my pair of ESSO Peugeots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It stayed under my max but over what I hoped to get it for. It was listed as "used", HOWEVER, upon its arrival discovered it has a new (or very like new black version) SG+ chassis with the HTF 2 dot traction magnets in it! Woot! The body itself is super minty looking so now I feel like I got more than I bargained for.
> So, I'll pull the traction magnets out for my race chassis, and put in a pair of 'no dot' magnets. Then it'll retire to the shelf.
> Mike
> 
> (added) BTW, I'm still getting a slightly yellowish tint in my "studio" (photo box) - both are bright white, not yellowish like they might appear in the pic.


----------



## vansmack2

theroad87 said:


> I don't know if this is an original. All pics I've found show the Corvette plus a green/black "AFX, Goodyear" #4 Camaro and a white/blue "AFX, Mobil" # 7 Thunderbird under this same # 8749.
> The packaging is worn & been opened, so possible the extra bodies got substituted. Anyone know if this is a legitimate combo with the BMW M1 & Camaro I did get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this at a decent price for the Corvette & the BMW M1 anyway, neither of which I had at the time. I already had copies of both the "Auto Tech" and "AFX, Goodyear" Camaros, and not particularly wanting/needing the T-bird. So, I was satisified with the value I got for my purchase. I've since acquired another copy of the Corvette and don't need the bodies for racing purposes yet. So for now, I'm leaving it as is (hanging from the floor joist above my track) just b/c of the "3 in 1" packaging.
> 
> I suppose I could try to get the T-bird and make a "legit" looking combo with the Camaro I already have, but not even close to interested in that right now. If I see the T-bird as a car or body-only cheap at the Midwest Show I MIGHT pick one up.
> 
> Mike


I have never seen a three pack like that, but that does not mean it is not legit. As for the number, that is just a package number.


----------



## vansmack2

theroad87 said:


> Won the #44 recently to complete my pair of ESSO Peugeots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It stayed under my max but over what I hoped to get it for. It was listed as "used", HOWEVER, upon its arrival discovered it has a new (or very like new black version) SG+ chassis with the HTF 2 dot traction magnets in it! Woot! The body itself is super minty looking so now I feel like I got more than I bargained for.
> So, I'll pull the traction magnets out for my race chassis, and put in a pair of 'no dot' magnets. Then it'll retire to the shelf.
> Mike
> 
> (added) BTW, I'm still getting a slightly yellowish tint in my "studio" (photo box) - both are bright white, not yellowish like they might appear in the pic.


They look great. Congratulations.


----------



## swamibob

mr_aurora said:


> Lola's numbered 6-7-8-9 and special decal sheet. Nice 4 lane set too. Just got it.


Bob!

That's why you're one of my heroes! :wave: Way too cool for school!

Tom


----------



## Marty

Marty said:


> AW Christine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty


OK, I really wanted to put an original Aurora T-Jet chassis under this and get the wheels tucked under the body with some chrome reverse wheels and whitewall tires. I still want to, but this looks pretty good



Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Marty....... Time will let you, and she'll be a looker.


----------



## RjAFX

Got this one today .... After scrubbing carpet Jeni and I walked over to get an ice cream. Had to stop in our local thrift shop, and found this. It's the second rig I picked over there. Paid about double what I payed the last time ... $3.99

,and it's nice.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Got this one today .... After scrubbing carpet Jeni and I walked over to get an ice cream. Had to stop in our local thrift shop, and found this. It's the second rig I picked over there. Paid about double what I payed the last time ... $3.99
> 
> ,and it's nice.


A darn good deal for $3.99. I never find slots in the thrift stores around here. I have found lots of Thomas toys in years past though.


----------



## Marty

RjAFX said:


> Got this one today .... After scrubbing carpet Jeni and I walked over to get an ice cream. Had to stop in our local thrift shop, and found this. It's the second rig I picked over there. Paid about double what I payed the last time ... $3.99,and it's nice.


With a good brush bar! Nice!

Marty


----------



## Marty

Marty said:


> OK, I really wanted to put an original Aurora T-Jet chassis under this and get the wheels tucked under the body with some chrome reverse wheels and whitewall tires. I still want to, but this looks pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> Marty


I see AW thinks the same way i do!!



Marty


----------



## Bubba 123

Marty said:


> I see AW thinks the same way i do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Marty


maybe AW w/ offer white wall tires soon (??):freak::drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Dave.......Jeni and Emily go junking every week ...week in and week out. They spend one entire day junking. Some weeks they may go twice. Of all that junking week after week year after year they found one raceset, and a couple plano double sided cases. I've been in this little thrift shop four times, and found two slots. Jeni stops in there almost every day when she walks to the store, and nothing.

YoBubba, and a good brushbar Brother...with the correct yellow wheel turbo chassis....YeeeeHaaaa.

Funny, I just opened my DevilsDitch last week, and then I run into this. So now I have three in red....I'll put the body in my trade box, and keep the chassis.


----------



## RjAFX

WideWhites are perfect on that sled.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> The Magnum looks great, the Camaro looks like most of them with bad silver paint and broken posts.


The silver paint is fine. It just has a broken post, which I will repair. Anything that looks like paint flaws is just lighting.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You get the Lucky Dog award for the red truck find!!! RM


----------



## RjAFX

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You get the Lucky Dog award for the red truck find!!! RM


RM, I try to keep my best poker face, and I look around at other things. I also buy a Matchbox, or HotWheels just to keep my cover....lol. I have 5 Grandsons so I'll always find them a home. Any way I hope they don't figure out I'd pay $10 bucks for them.......


----------



## GT40

Are you a bundler like Frank on the pickers show 

gt40


----------



## oneredz

Just bought a red Ferrari 612 #15 (no wing version) with what looks like a chassis with the red/green arm. Keeping fingers crossed that it still works. Planning on making it into a Super II clone. Will post pictures when it gets here.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Are you a bundler like Frank on the pickers show
> 
> gt40


No, no ..... I just keep my mouth shut and pay.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

A little tougher one without the number on the hood, nice.


----------



## AFXRICK

Thanks. Does anyone know if there was a plain orange Capri, or was it a one off?


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## rodstrguy

My guess is a chrome car stripped... I have a couple of very weird colored Nomads that were chrome cars.


----------



## vansmack2

It looks like a #13 with all the paint stripped off. I like it though.


----------



## RjAFX

My guess it is another stripper. There is a guy on ebay selling all sorts of completely bare cars for large dollars. If it had clear glass, and no posts were melted to hold parts in ..... I'd buy it.

Question is ... do you want to bring a stripper home, and how much are you willing to pay to do so? Maybe in the end after everyone has a go at the stripper you'll not be so proud to have her around


----------



## Marty

*General Lee*

I got this at the Mansfield Toy Show Sunday. The seller didn't know much about it other then is is the GL. He said he had another one. The buyer looked inside and bought it immediately. Judging by the sellers story, he sold the iWheels version, but didn't know what it was. This is the uber rare version with styrofoam stuck on the inside.

 Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Never was a fan of the chrome cars either...Some of the best paint schemes were covered up with the chrome, IMO...RM


----------



## AFXRICK

Those 240's look great. I need to look for some rougher chrome cars to strip.


----------



## RiderZ

Really like the white/blue one on the rack!


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RiderZ

Was there any chrome Capris?


----------



## vansmack2

RiderZ said:


> Was there any chrome Capris?


No there were not.


----------



## vansmack2

AFXRICK said:


>


Love that car. Mine is a clone, but I did not have to pay a small fortune for it.


----------



## vansmack2

RiderZ said:


> Really like the white/blue one on the rack!


I do to RiderZ.


----------



## RjAFX

Rick your on a buying spree ..... I like it.

For what it's worth UPS TRACKING still says my MuscleCarShootOut will make here tomorrow.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

Keep buying Rick......Lov'n the nice pictures.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

ThankYou HO Joe she arrived just a little while ago.

With flash

Without flash

I now have two, the one from HO Joe is near mint.

Still waiting on UPS and the MuscleCarShootOut.


----------



## Punisher2009

Now I'm gonna have to get one of those trucks!!!!!!


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> Now I'm gonna have to get one of those trucks!!!!!!


It's a nice little truck......I still like the orange GMC the most.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got these in the mail this morning. The Matmut LMP is the best looking of the Racemasters LMPs. I promptly released it from it bondage.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> ThankYou HO Joe she arrived just a little while ago.
> 
> With flash


RJ those trucks are looking good. That one is still on my list.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dave,
I like both of them. BTW, I stole the photo of the Ferrari for the web site if you don't mind.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

I like both of those bloody things.....Really like the PU-GET


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Dave,
> I like both of them. BTW, I stole the photo of the Ferrari for the web site if you don't mind.
> 
> Charlie


I don't mind at all Charlie.


----------



## oneredz

Just arrived today:


The vette has a grey lobe 2 lam green winding motor with silvery comm brushes. Both bodies in excellent shape.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## oneredz

A Gremlin on a 4gear chassis?

BTW, how do you get your pics to show up? Mine all seem to upload as thumbnails.


----------



## RjAFX

The Gremlin is cool.....

Pictures hosted via photobucket.


----------



## AFXRICK

That's a Mini Lindy Gremlin from 1973 on a modified Aurora 4 gear. Surprisingly, it moves and handles well. The body is plastic, so it is fairly light. This is one that Aurora should had made.


----------



## vickers83

Just saw that Gremlin on ebay, It went for 42.00 if i`m not mistaken....:wave:


----------



## MgoBlue

Picked up at the Detroit show back in October.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent aquistions*

My haul from the Midwest show. Spent more than I made but that is a normal day.

2 of the most desirable Japan release cars, EX018 and EX007 both sealed in mint condition. #13 Daytona Cobra, great shape, missing the cardboard insert which thanks to Charlie I have. RRR decals from K-Dog, Vincent wheels from Mike Vitale, Ferrari body from Nine Finger Hobbies, Denso Toyota not bad but missing the rear wing, have one to put on it. 2 carded Mega G cars and new Mustang and Camaro set cars from Bad L Hobbies.


----------



## alpink

one red, what picture host are you using?


----------



## vansmack2

Nice haul Mike!


----------



## vickers83

Wowsers! Great haul SGM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Impressive Mike, hope you sold some of your stuff to help offset the cost <g>. Wish I could get to a show like that, but nothing in the south that I know of.


----------



## RjAFX

GreatHaulMike BloodyOutStandingHaul....I got these today SpecialDelivery from a GalDownUnder. I bought and paid for the ChickenlessFirebird, and got the 8 car as a gift.


$35.19 shipped.


----------



## Marty

MgoBlue said:


> Picked up at the Detroit show back in October.



Nice T-Jets!!

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

In the regular mail today from Scotland....Like brand new.

$27.13 shipped.......This is RT/SRT #23, seven to go.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My mailman wasn't as kind, but I likes it...RM


----------



## RiderZ

Got these in the mail.Three more mint MagnaTraction's.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## oneredz

alpink said:


> one red, what picture host are you using?


Uploading directly to HT.


----------



## alpink

get a photobucket account.
free
easy
and 
fun
each picture has built in links that you just copy and paste


----------



## vansmack2

Nice cars guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## oneredz

deleted.


----------



## CWPW

*My new additions*

Buddy of mine hooked me up with these old Lionel slot cars today. The other pics are what he brought over a couple weeks ago. Hot Wheels Sizzlers and some slots. Time to figure out what it is worth and let it go or trade for some AFX track hint hint













































More pics


----------



## swamibob

CWPW

Are you looking for AFX snap lock old style to the current Tomy AFX track? I'm willing to do some trading.

Tom


----------



## MgoBlue

Picked up at the Midwest show 11/8/15


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Quit teasing me with that Vega!!!  RM


----------



## RjAFX

MAN O MAN LQQK at all this nice stuff. Good scores Gents.


----------



## Marty

MgoBlue said:


> Picked up at the Midwest show 11/8/15


Diggin' the T-Jets! Nice scores! Marty


----------



## RjAFX

So much nice stuff Marty ... I'm dig'n all of it.


----------



## vansmack2

It looks like you guys have been busy. CWPW it looks like you have plenty of work to keep you busy fixing up some chassis.


----------



## CWPW

*swamibob*

I'm looking for the Tomy AFX track. I want o be able to setup on a sheet of plywood or old door and race my boys I have more stuff I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## alpink

the G-Plus red chrome 55 Chevy is very cool


----------



## AFXRICK

The chassis under the '55 is the original Super Magnatraction.


----------



## alpink

aha, I stand corrected


----------



## vansmack2

AFXRICK I love that 55!


----------



## RjAFX

GoodStuff Rick GoodStuff


----------



## fordcowboy

These are items I recently picked up in Illinois.


----------



## RjAFX

Love the graphics.......Love the DirtTracker


----------



## RjAFX

*Picked these up from a Doug E on facebook.* (delivered)

*$40 bucks shipped. I "know" I'm happy to get them.*


----------



## RjAFX

*Got these on ebay, 45ohm, guessing they are both 45's can only read it on one.* (delivered)



Been trying to get Brian a couple Parma's for months, they have always sold higher than we wanted to pay.....These were in the ballpark.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Picked these up from a Gent on facebook.
> 
> Got them for a friend. $40 bucks shipped.


These are beautiful. I used to have multiples of these in the cases.


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> These are beautiful. I used to have multiples of these in the cases.


Got these for my buddy Brian......He wants as many GTP cars as I can get him.....cheap.

Turbo Tuxedo on facebook?


----------



## RjAFX

SS Tuxedo, RS Tuxedo, Black Tuxedo, I'll make you a new yahoo and fb account so neither have anything on the real you. All you'll need to do is change the account passwords.

MT Tuxedo

What will I buy next ...... I "know" what I'd like to get.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just got these off of ebay.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> Just got these off of ebay.



Good to see you're still out there spending money Jerome......I really like that black R10. RaceMasters nailed that thing.....and congrats on the Parma.


----------



## Hittman101

Nice what ohm is the controller?


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Good to see you're still out there spending money Jerome......I really like that black R10. RaceMasters nailed that thing.....and congrats on the Parma.


Thanks! Yea they did their job on that one I love that car!


Hittman101 said:


> Nice what ohm is the controller?


45 ohm


----------



## RjAFX

Jerome let me know how you like the plastic trigger.......I have only owned, or used the steel triggers...


----------



## vansmack2

I got these two Porsche 962 bodies in the mail today. I had to swipe two Mega-G 1.5 chassis from two of my Police cars for these chassis. I can snap a Turbo chassis in, but it is a very tight fit, and the MG chassis fits better/easier. I put SG+ chassis in my two Police cars.


----------



## alpink

steel triggers are part of the circuit in those controllers and can short out!
the upgrade with plastic trigger are heads and sholders better


----------



## RjAFX

Nice stuff Dave ...... I like those two, CameraCar the most.

More concerned with the feel Al ... I'll not be standing in any puddles of water run'n cars.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

No picture to upload but i picked up a aurora corvette classic complete set 2 very clean vettes for $9.99


----------



## RjAFX

NO PICTURES!!
I need oxygen, and a nitro.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Ha ha stupid camera,weird thing about this value village is they price lego stuff through the roof and lock it up and the guy that does all the pricing has a both on the weekends at a local flea market selling only lego but stuff that is truly valuable they don't even research it, i collect lego as well as other toys but slots and mego figs are my first priority,


----------



## RjAFX

I may be the odd man out. I collect nothing cept AFX cars......

Take photo's with your phone.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> I may be the odd man out. I collect nothing cept AFX cars......
> 
> Take photo's with your phone.


I'm no touching that Quote :thumbsup:

gt40


----------



## ParkRNDL

Guy at an antique store had this marked $42. Then he offered it to me for 30. I couldn't say no. 




























--rick


----------



## alpink

that is a mighty clean vibrator.
I would say you got a great deal


----------



## Marty

ParkRNDL said:


> Guy at an antique store had this marked $42. Then he offered it to me for 30. I couldn't say no.
> --rick


Very KOOL!

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool find!!! :thumbsup: Just needs a bigger hood scoop... RM


----------



## RjAFX

Park.....That's an amazing to have come from any store anywhere. That Vibes like brand spank'n new. So glad ya got it ..... TooooCooool.

PS: Jerome 45ohm on top of it, congrats. If you ever need replacement resistors ScaleAuto has them for like $8 bucks.

Dayum that's a nice T-Bird.


----------



## RjAFX

I'm work'n on them.......13 down 2 to go.

I hope it came from someone here on the forum. I've had nine of these for ever, and figured it was time to get the rest of them. Need black with the red chicken and one more yellow.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Jerome let me know how you like the plastic trigger.......I have only owned, or used the steel triggers...


I never had a steel trigger to compare it with but IMO the controller has a much better feel than the stock AFX.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> I never had a steel trigger to compare it with but IMO the controller has a much better feel than the stock AFX.


OooooohYeah ... so much better than stock.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> OooooohYeah ... so much better than stock.


Have you experimented with different resistors ?


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> Have you experimented with different resistors ?


Have tried
35
45
60
,and I like 45ohm. I, we race SG+, and the BSRT 905 chassis. I have four 45's and three 60's for everyone to choose from and everyone uses a 45. 

I think I'll buy two 90ohm resistors to try with the MG+. If they made a 120 of course I'd buy those.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Have tried
> 35
> 45
> 60
> ,and I like 45ohm. I, we race SG+, and the BSRT 905 chassis. I have four 45's and 3 60's for everyone to choose from and everyone uses a 45.
> 
> I think I'll buy two 90ohm resistors to try with the MG+. If they made a 120 of course I'd buy those.


I want to try 60 to see how the cars respond.


----------



## RjAFX

I liked the 35 over the 60 ... the 60 was much to like an on off switch. Everyone else in our group back then liked the 60 more than the 35........so personal taste, and feel plays a lot. Oh and we were running SG+ and SG+ with the BSRT #140 green arm with hot magnets etc.

When I bought these tables and set up the track again after 20 years I found I still liked the 45 more than the 60.

ScaleAuto $8 bucks plus shipping cheap and easy to find out.


----------



## RjAFX

One good thing Jerome is you'll have a spare resistor in a pinch if you need it, and it'll at least be in the same ballpark as the 45ohm.

Hey you might like the 60 and you'll have a spare 45.


----------



## Top Down

There are two types of nylon trigger for the Parma controller, one slightly skinny with holes and one chunkier without holes. Both are much better than the metal trigger and particularly so in Enduro racing.

I mostly use 35 ohm as it gives more punch out of the corners - faster response - but have a range from 25 through to a progressive wound 95 ohm 'Nitro' . The 25 is too on/off and doesn't get used much at all to be honest.

I've also found the E.T grip to be really great. It's a sort of closed foam sleeve that fits over the hand grip and gives a more comfortable non-slip grip and a larger diameter that staves off cramp over a day of racing. The original E.T grips were best, chunkier and better fitted. The newer type has got thinner and doesn't cover the base of the hand grip so well.


----------



## Top Down

Just out of interest does anyone know of any other Turbo frame colours please? I 'sort of' collect them. It was never the intention but I now have black, red, blue, gold and green and use them with different ohm resistors to help quick identification.


----------



## theroad87

RjAFX said:


> Have tried
> 35
> 45
> 60
> ,and I like 45ohm. I, we race SG+, and the BSRT 905 chassis. I have four 45's and three 60's for everyone to choose from and everyone uses a 45.
> 
> I think I'll buy two 90ohm resistors to try with the MG+. If they made a 120 of course I'd buy those.


You might try One Stop Slot Shop. Jerry sells Nitro (progressive wind) resistors in 95 and 120 ohms, and linear (straight) wind in 100 ohms.

I like the 95 Nitro with my Tjets and Mega G+. I prefer it to my electronic controllers. Installed one into a Turbo controller & added Coast/Brake adjustment.

I like 35 or 45 (or Difalco/OS3 electronic equivalent) for AFX, Tyco, etc., depending on the particular car & track.

For 6 ohm Super Stock (Storm, G3, Slottech, Viper) and faster, I prefer Difalco/OS3 electronic equivalents of 15 or 25 - again, depending on the particular car & track. (I used 15 & 25 before acquiring my electronic controllers.)

Just my .02,
Mike


----------



## RjAFX

Mike does the Nitro95 resistor fit in the Parma? 

The only controllers that are allowed in our group are.
Tomy Stock
Parma 45
Parma 60
that was done to keep costs down.


----------



## theroad87

Yes - the Nitro95, Nitro120, and the 100 fit right in. I used a Turbo for my Nitro95 but they'll fit the Econo controller too. 

I soldered the wire to it vs crimping, but crimping should work too. (Just my preference & feeling soldering gives better conductivity.) I've occasionally seen the band loosen when bending the crimp tab ... just got to be sure it's snug again - carefully - if it does loosen.

On the Parma Econo resistors I use 2-part epoxy on the backside of the windings & bands to help keep them from moving. I've heard some use JB Weld on the wiper face of the bands too then sand it flush to the windings for a smoother face, but haven't tried that myself.

Whenever I replace an Econo resistor I prefer to replace it with the (single barrel, blue-coated) Plus resistor, feeling it's a more durable resistor (and windings already coated). Looking at Lucky Bob's list, looks like the Econo resistor is available for 15-25-35-45-60-90, and the Plus for 15-25-35-45. There are also the double barrel TQ & Turbo resistors but those are overkill for HO purposes.

Some of the above may not fit your rules, but maybe for your own personal use - and for others' consideration too.

BTW, my "standard" controller on my home track for grandkids & visitors & some IROC races are Econo 45's. If I need 60's I dig out stock AFX/Tomy controllers (pre Mega G+ versions).

Mike


----------



## alpink

a note on filling gap between wires/segments on resistor.
I have used 5 minute epoxy to fill the gaps between segments on OMNI electronic boards that are replacements for Parma's resistors.
of course it must be sanded flat with the segments.
I question using JB Weld.
because, it contains metallic particals and may not be ideal for that purpose.
I welcome any information to the contrary.
I prefer JB Weld for nearly all other epoxy requirements though.


----------



## RjAFX

I would have gone that route but I wanted our racers at the time to have the choice......Now the only one to use a box stock TOMY controller is my 4 year old GrandSon......Seems everyone likes the larger size........Ok time to get ready to go to the Dr to get my monthly supply of drugs.....


----------



## theroad87

alpink said:


> a note on filling gap between wires/segments on resistor.
> I have used 5 minute epoxy to fill the gaps between segments on OMNI electronic boards that are replacements for Parma's resistors.
> of course it must be sanded flat with the segments.
> I question using JB Weld.
> because, it contains metallic particals and may not be ideal for that purpose.
> I welcome any information to the contrary.
> I prefer JB Weld for nearly all other epoxy requirements though.


I think you can use the version of JB Weld that does not have the metallic fill. I recalled a reference to JB Weld being "commonly used" on 'another' board, by a member of this board (Rich Dumas - hope you're okay with the mention Rich). 

Again, in this case I haven't tried it myself. Might have to on my remaining Econo resistors though - the grandkids wore one out recently. The winding broke where it attaches to the full power band (from heat stress - lots of part throttle running). I was able to get a dollop of solder across the last few windings and the band for a temporary fix. If/when I do that, I'll report what I used and how it worked out. (Probably try it first on the one with the temp fix just in case. I have the replacement Plus resistor in hand anyway as a back up plan.)

Hope that helps Al ... and others.
Mike


----------



## RjAFX

This one got here today from California via ebay.

If anyone is looking for this in the package I will trade for the same 13 car out, and 1 (one) good clean white wheel SRT chassis, you pay the shipping. It has to be 100% perfect mint condition. I'll leave this be for a couple days in case anyone wants it.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> I liked the 35 over the 60 ... the 60 was much to like an on off switch. Everyone else in our group back then liked the 60 more than the 35........so personal taste, and feel plays a lot. Oh and we were running SG+ and SG+ with the BSRT #140 green arm with hot magnets etc.
> 
> When I bought these tables and set up the track again after 20 years I found I still liked the 45 more than the 60.
> 
> ScaleAuto $8 bucks plus shipping cheap and easy to find out.





RjAFX said:


> One good thing Jerome is you'll have a spare resistor in a pinch if you need it, and it'll at least be in the same ballpark as the 45ohm.
> 
> Hey you might like the 60 and you'll have a spare 45.


I like the 45 ohm with the SG's but I don't like it with the Mega G's the cars take off like a rocket the moment I squeeze the trigger. I had to get use to that. I was considering Slot it controllers since they are adjustable ( a friend of mine swears by them) but the price tag is steep. I might get one for Christmas.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

JazzyJerome said:


> I like the 45 ohm with the SG's but I don't like it with the Mega G's the cars take off like a rocket the moment I squeeze the trigger. I had to get use to that. I was considering Slot it controllers since they are adjustable ( a friend of mine swears by them) but the price tag is steep. I might get one for Christmas.


I don't have any trouble with 45 ohm for the Mega G, the MegaG+ that is a different story, you definitely need more ohms for those.


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> that is a mighty clean vibrator.
> I would say you got a great deal


I'd like a few castings of that body fer T-Jet, Black, & Convertible version
w/ Top Down 
(it's what they used to make; Elvira's "Macabre'-Machine" .......)

Bubba (Movie/TV Vehicle Fanatic) 123 :wave:


----------



## rdm95

Came with a bunch of track and accessories too..


----------



## JazzyJerome

MSwaterlogged said:


> I don't have any trouble with 45 ohm for the Mega G, the MegaG+ that is a different story, you definitely need more ohms for those.


I guess it's just drivers preference.


----------



## RjAFX

Jerome have you tried it with multiple MG chassis. Mine work fine with the 45ohm, My MG+ not so much. MG+ can be driven a little with a 60ohm but you can't go hard.

Just wondering of it's the chassis or.......you, lol.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Jerome have you tried it with multiple MG chassis. Mine work fine with the 45ohm, My MG+ ot so much. MG+ can be driven a little with a 60ohm but you can't go hard.


 I didn't say that it doesn't work with them I don't like how it works with them. They take off like a rocket with a lot less throttle. I don't like how the Mega G+ responds at all.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> I didn't say that it doesn't work with them I don't like how it works with them. They take off like a rocket with a lot less throttle. I don't like how the Mega G+ responds at all.



Understand what you're saying, just wondered if it was working like that with more than one MG chassis. My MG work the same as my RT'S/SRT's/and SG+ chassis with a 45ohm.

Wondering what the difference could be.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Understand what you're saying, just wondered if it was working like that with more than one MG chassis. My MG work the same as my RT'S/SRT's/and SG+ chassis with a 45ohm.
> 
> Wondering what the difference could be.


They seem to reach full speed faster than I like, my Super G's seem to work perfect.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> They seem to reach full speed faster than I like, my Super G's seem to work perfect.


I'm going to "try" to remember to test em out again. I only play and race SG+ and it's off shoots, but I remember the MG's working like I expected.....all I need to do is remember.


----------



## vansmack2

I got this nice Sasol SG+ F1 car today. It has double dot traction magnets in it too.


----------



## RjAFX

Ireland ....... nice car. Glad ya got her, now for the 33.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dave,
Did that come from JetFaster on the bay? If so that is John Cukras, somewhat of a legend in the slot car business. Has worked for Aurora, and many others. Is still involved with Racemasters doing the engineering on the new cars (MG and MG+).

Charlie


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## RjAFX

Nice ride Rick .......I only need one more to have the Aurora set. We keep working on em Brother.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Dave,
> Did that come from JetFaster on the bay?
> 
> Charlie


This is the seller name I got it from, normak70m9q.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

OK, no clue who that is.


----------



## slotking

here is what I just picked up.

I really thought about keeping the bodies, but i really just race.
I race the greenbrier challenge which uses injection molded bodies (ie aurora and other) but i lke the mangusta(spelling)

SO I will try to replace them wit fray bodies:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Chaparral, and Cheetah ..... does it get better then that?


----------



## slotking

my fav is the orange cheetah which I had as a kid
and was wicked fast as I use shore springs for brushes:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

This just rolled in.


So happy to get it I took it right out of the package. I was going to offer it up to anyone that wants one in it's plastic.

I turned around and offered $75 shipped. He took it because that's what it's worth if not a little less.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice RJ.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

one more to strike off the list.


----------



## RjAFX

Down to 11 open wheel RT/SRT/SG+ open wheel cars I think. Have to do a count to see where I am. That's 11 after I get the two TOMY's from superGman aka Mike.....and one very very special car coming from Mike. I get sweaty hands thinkng about it.....It is so bloody nice. Not say'n what it is till I have it to post pictures.


----------



## RjAFX

Now I remember why I didn't buy the AURORA BlackBirds in the past. It was because of the one legged, one armed, one eyed three finger painter that got the contract to paint gold on black. Man that paint job is bad.

One more Charlie...13 down, 14th in shippment. 1 yellow AURORA FireChicken to go.


----------



## MgoBlue

I have been wanting this car for a while.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice ride Blue ..... congrats Brother

This one arrived today. Number 14.

Number 15 is so close I can almost smell it.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

This just came in the mail. Bought it more for the RT chassis to take photos of than the car, but turns out the car looks like it has never been on the track, so is in good shape.


----------



## RjAFX

She does look good Charlie. You can use it to photobomb all your photo's.


slotking ..... I dunno how in the world I missed the 250GTO so once more ..... does it get any better then that?


----------



## Marty

This is why I always check the die cast boxes at antique stores.  This was in a Hot Wheels collector box. The seller wanted to sell it as a lot with 25 die cast cars. I talked her into selling me just this car. Before I could say anything she grabbed it by the wing to get it out of the case. Fortunately she didn't break it!


----------



## alpink

Marty, nice GRAB
(


----------



## RjAFX

YesSir nice find indeed. Many times the best part of the diecast finds you get the slot car dirt cheap, and I hope you did.


----------



## Marty

:thumbsup:


RjAFX said:


> YesSir nice find indeed. Many times the best part of the diecast finds you get the slot car dirt cheap, and I hope you did.


----------



## vansmack2

Marty said:


> This is why I always check the die cast boxes at antique stores.  This was in a Hot Wheels collector box. The seller wanted to sell it as a lot with 25 die cast cars. I talked her into selling me just this car. Before I could say anything she grabbed it by the wing to get it out of the case. Fortunately she didn't break it!


Nice pickup. A common car, but when you can get them dirt cheap go for it!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Fresh off the hauler truck*

Just got the MG+ Stocker Challenge set. Here are the cars.





When weather clears will take photo of the box.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

When I get my RT/SRT/SG+ tasks done I'll start on these bad boys.........


----------



## vansmack2

I got this TYCO in the mail today from Gary aka vickers83. It is a nice looking car. One mirror was broke when I got it, but I don't care about the mirrors. I broke the other mirror off so that the car would look the same on both sides.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I got this TYCO in the mail today from Gary aka vickers83. It is a nice looking car. One mirror was broke when I got it, but I don't care about the mirrors. I broke the other mirror off so that the car would look the same on both sides.



In my book.....by far the best Tyco slot cars ever made


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## alpink

nice 29 Ford Panel.
maybe get some AW 4gear chrome wheels on it?


----------



## AFXRICK

I have some. I'm sure that would look sweet.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice truck Rick.


----------



## RjAFX

Love Panel Delivery's.......and the real ones too.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Here is the box art for the Stocker Challenge Set.


----------



## JazzyJerome

A few items I picked up from the show today.


----------



## alpink

nice JJ
was there a crowd?


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's the cars & some chassis I picked up last week.


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's the rest of the cars. I also picked up this 4 lane maxx track, table, power supply, timing system, & monitor for around $400.


----------



## vansmack2

fordcowboy said:


> Here's the rest of the cars. I also picked up this 4 lane maxx track, table, power supply, timing system, & monitor for around $400.


Great deal on that table.


----------



## JazzyJerome

alpink said:


> nice JJ
> was there a crowd?


It was a decent size crowd.


----------



## RjAFX

KeepBuyingKeepPostingPictures

Love it......


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> KeepBuyingKeepPostingPictures
> 
> Love it......


Got support the hobby!


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> Got support the hobby!


Jerome I'm trying to do my part Brother. These came in the mail yesterday along with two others. I got pictures of these two last night and gave up on the other two till today. These came from Mike aka superGman, and gee man are they in nice condition. I'll get a photo of car three shortly, and if I feel up two it I'll see if I can stage something a little nicer for the fourth car. It deserves something a little nicer.

First we have the AussieVineyards #5


Next we have the TopDog #34

If I have it correct, I only need 11 RT/SRT/SG+ to have captured them all.


----------



## RjAFX

Car three of the four I got from Mike.

I kinda like the #13 DaytonaCoupe, this is my third one. I'm rather partial to the blue 9, blue 13, and the silver 15.


----------



## RjAFX

The fourth car to come from Mike....this also found a place in my display case. All I can say about this one is ..... WOW


----------



## vansmack2

Very nice RJ. The cars that Racemasters should have made.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Jerome I'm trying to do my part Brother. These came in the mail yesterday along with two others. I got pictures of these two last night and gave up on the other two till today. These came from Mike aka superGman, and gee man are they in nice condition. I'll get a photo of car three shortly, and if I feel up two it I'll see if I can stage something a little nicer for the fourth car. It deserves something a little nicer.
> 
> First we have the AussieVineyards #5
> 
> 
> Next we have the TopDog #34
> 
> If I have it correct, I only need 11 RT/SRT/SG+ to have captured them all.


NICE!!! :dude:


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> Very nice RJ. The cars that Racemasters should have made.


I second that motion they need to step it up.


----------



## RjAFX

Here it is ...... The last of the FireBirds for me. All 14 less the minor variations.

Will get a shot of all 14 together for the complete set thread tomorrow maybe. I might even get to it today.

Dave thanks for the heads up on four of them. Turns out I really like the ones without the chicken on the hood.


----------



## RjAFX

Got these today ...... Wrong wheels, but that's alright with me.

13 car is scuffed up, 59 is like new.


----------



## vansmack2

They may be the wrong wheels, but they look good.


----------



## vansmack2

I got this Mega-G parts lot in the mail today.

This is what it looked like when I received it.








This is what it looked like after I added a few pickup shoe springs, some brushes, and some wheels from my spares. The rims on one of the 1.5 wheelbase chassis need painting to match, but at least it runs. The Aussie Vineyards is glued back together, but probably won't stand up to much punishment. It probably needs some epoxy for that.


----------



## RjAFX

Heck yes........love people that take things apart, and can't get it back together.....and you got the open wheel car I sent, good deal


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Saw that lot, was thinking of bidding, but decided against it. Now glad I did since you were looking at it.


----------



## vansmack2

Charlie,
I am glad you did not bid on it too. I should have told you I was bidding.


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> I got this Mega-G parts lot in the mail today.
> 
> This is what it looked like when I received it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looked like after I added a few pickup shoe springs, some brushes, and some wheels from my spares. The rims on one of the 1.5 wheelbase chassis need painting to match, but at least it runs. The Aussie Vineyards is glued back together, but probably won't stand up to much punishment. It probably needs some epoxy for that.


QooL................


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie.....we can run the bid up on him next time.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Nah, we wouldn't want to do that to Dave. He might do it back to us!


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Nah, we wouldn't want to do that to Dave. He might do it back to us!


Especially to that pain in the ____ RJ!


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent aquistions*

I was watching that lot also. Almost pulled the trigger. Nice catch Van.


----------



## RjAFX

Yeah.......we gonna getcha Dave. I'm just happy I got these before you ran the bid up on me....lol. These came in the mail yesterday, also got an overhead chassis for one of my Police cars. I think my friend Brian will want to buy these off of me seeing I now have a full stable of 13 cars......and a few 8 cars.


----------



## Punisher2009

A few that I've gotten over the past week. 7 more RTs on their way! plus 2 that I put back together from the chassis and body boneyard. Many more of those.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Punisher,
Looking good. You must clean them up to make them shine like that. What do you use?

Charlie


----------



## Punisher2009

Charlie,
I'll take a picture of the can tonight. I use a cleaner that is sold to be used on motorcycles. It's safe on all surfaces. It used to be called "Honda Cleaner". It has a new name. It's a lot like Plexus but cheaper.I have a body that I got on a chassis/body lot that where the white body was really yellow. It actually cleaned it up quite a bit.

JD


----------



## Punisher2009

Charlie,
Here's a pic of the cleaner. It sells for 5-7$.

JD


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Punisher2009 said:


> Charlie,
> Here's a pic of the cleaner. It sells for 5-7$.
> 
> JD


Any idea where it is sold? Bike shops, big box stores, online?
Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Punisher2009

Charlie,
I think Advanced Auto Parts has it. Also Ebay and motorcycle shops.

JD


----------



## RjAFX

There ya go filling those empty spaces....Nice bunch of cars...


----------



## Punisher2009

Definitely working on them1


----------



## Marty

*Merry Christmas Marty!!!!!!!*

I just happen to find an auction with BIN or MAO. I sent an offer, he countered, I paid. This was not listed in slot cars!







While digging through the bags of extra parts I found this too!



All of the chassis are solid rivet. One has the white gear. They all show minor wear. The red Corvette has trimmed wheel wells. I also found most of the parts to complete the 2nd ThunderBike. There are a lot of locks & joiners, probable enough for all the track show. The instructions are all there for the accessory tracks. There are two pair of Speed Spongies, 1 Hot Rod, 1 standard.

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Good stuff Marty ...... all of it good stuff.


----------



## Marty

*Faller slim chassis*

Another ebay win that came today:



Marty


----------



## vaBcHRog

Like that


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice score Mrt... Like those red ones!!! RM


----------



## RjAFX

No one bid on this one. Opening bid was $13.99 and I got it. Didn't need the body, but a brand looking SG+ chassis.


----------



## Punisher2009

Good looking cars!


----------



## Punisher2009

Just got them in the mail today! 5 more RTs. Charlie sending the individual pics to you as well.


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> Just got them in the mail today! 5 more RTs. Charlie sending the individual pics to you as well.


Good batch of TOMY cars......keep'n AFX alive.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just arrived in the mail today.


----------



## old blue

Picked these up at the St. Louis show. Still work to do on each but off to a good start for Fall.

Old Blue


----------



## Bubba 123

JazzyJerome said:


> Just arrived in the mail today.


Better put it under-glass ASAP....
that's a RARE all-together special :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## rdm95

MSwaterlogged said:


> Any idea where it is sold? Bike shops, big box stores, online?
> Thanks,
> Charlie


Novus plastic polish works really good too..


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Bubba 123 said:


> Better put it under-glass ASAP....
> that's a RARE all-together special :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Yes, be careful, the blue bodies break VERY easily. I would not even try to remove the body from the chassis.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Punisher2009 said:


> Charlie,
> I think Advanced Auto Parts has it. Also Ebay and motorcycle shops.
> 
> JD


Great, we even have one of those in my smallish town!
Thanks


----------



## slotking

I have alway just liked the ELF
it looks so cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This Bird seems to be getting harder to find. Good looking car, just not sure who was in charge of putting on the numbers that day??? Outlined in black would have really set the numbers off. RM


----------



## Punisher2009

Another bird I'm gonna have to go hunting for!


----------



## vickers83

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This Bird seems to be getting harder to find. Good looking car, just not sure who was in charge of putting on the numbers that day??? Outlined in black would have really set the numbers off. RM


Pretty sure its an Aussie version RM.....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I thought their stuff was upside down???  Probably need to strip it and paint it red... RM


----------



## RjAFX

Yeah the numbers on the 6 and 7 are buggered up for sure RM.


----------



## slotcardan

..........


----------



## vansmack2

JazzyJerome said:


> Just arrived in the mail today.


Nice Jerome,

That was always one of my favorite cars. Too bad they break easily. I don't have one any more, but have two of the Hot Wheels version, a blue one, and a white one.


----------



## vansmack2

I got this body in the mail today. All I can say is thanks Mike (SuperGMan) for this wonderful body.

I stuck a chassis under it. Now I need to paint the rims gold to match.


----------



## RjAFX

Ahhhhhhh it's Miller time. 

Dave your a lucky dog, Mike you are the superGman.


----------



## Super G Man

Not sure you remember but you sent me a PM a couple of years ago inquiring about a Miller body that I had posted. I think this one would look good with a chassis that has BSRT gold or white spoke wheels. 





vansmack2 said:


> I got this body in the mail today. All I can say is thanks Mike (SuperGMan) for this wonderful body.
> 
> I stuck a chassis under it. Now I need to paint the rims gold to match.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Beyond Beautimous, Super G Man!

~ drool ~


----------



## vansmack2

Super G Man said:


> Not sure you remember but you sent me a PM a couple of years ago inquiring about a Miller body that I had posted. I think this one would look good with a chassis that has BSRT gold or white spoke wheels.


Mike,
I do remember that. I have some BSRT gold rears, but not fronts. I will come up with something. Thanks again. It is a great looking body. It goes good with my Tyco Miller 962.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## Punisher2009

Nice 2 cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RjAFX

Good job Rick ..... love seeing what you get. Both good cars, but I'm partial to those Monza's so to me that's the best of the two...

This is what I got today......Will trade for one MINT PERFECT out of the package.

Plus a chrome wheel white letter tire MG+ chassis


----------



## vansmack2

Nice cars Rick. Too bad that Monza is not in tip top shape, but it still looks good.

RJ that NYPD looks sharp. Great find.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

vansmack2 said:


> Mike,
> I do remember that. I have some BSRT gold rears, but not fronts. I will come up with something. Thanks again. It is a great looking body. It goes good with my Tyco Miller 962.



Dave,
I used some Testors enamal gold to paint a couple of mine. Works pretty well. Quick and easy to do, the tires cover up any over paint 

Charlie


----------



## GT40

How about a Honda dealer
I'm sure Yamaha has something just like it
A friend of mine had a Yamaha dealership, it was great, parts at cost, freebee's 
They had a lot of good cleaners as I remember.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

It's Dale......Hey everybody it's Dale.

*He's Alive...He's Alive...*

Dale go to the thread Display Case and have a look at what I put in mine.


----------



## RiderZ

Picked up these RRR Mustang Boss 302 bodies for a couple Dash chassis I set up as Fray style racers.Very detailed bodies.They look fantastic sliding around my oval track.


----------



## Punisher2009

Those bodies do look good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JazzyJerome

MSwaterlogged said:


> Yes, be careful, the blue bodies break VERY easily. I would not even try to remove the body from the chassis.


Yea I found that out the hard way  but I was able to glue it back together. You can't see where it was broken. Shelf queen it is.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Arrived this morning!


----------



## JazzyJerome

AFXRICK said:


>


I like this!


----------



## RjAFX

I always liked that LOLA ..... send the wing to me.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> I always liked that LOLA ..... send the wing to me.


LOL naw man she is too pretty to break up. :dude:


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> LOL naw man she is too pretty to break up. :dude:



Yeah ...... didn't think so, but I had to try, lol.


----------



## RjAFX

Forgot to post this one. I have a soft spot for the 13 car.

When I pulled out all my AFX stuff October 2014 and started seeing all the stuff I missed over 20 years I didn't think I'd ever get all the ShelbyDaytona's or GT40's. I've got them all and a few extra, still when I see a 13 car I just can't help myself, I have four of them now. That brings me back to all the help I got from Dave, Mike, Charlie, and Dale. Thanks Gentlemen...


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
glad to help you spend your money!


----------



## alpink

*new 2 me*

does this count?



or this?



HAPPY, HAPPY, JOY, JOY

:wave:


----------



## Punisher2009

Cool cars Al!


----------



## RjAFX

Hey Al ....... Punisher wants to see more pictures of your Johnson.

I have to say that is a nice Goat.....


----------



## MgoBlue

I received this bunch of cars today.:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

MgoBlue said:


> I received this bunch of cars today.:thumbsup:


Blue ..... That's a real good batch of AFX


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good stuff there MB...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM

P.S. Let me know if you want to sell the Vega...


----------



## vansmack2

Good lot of cars Blue.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Be careful of the Blue Elf. Very fragile. Cars look good.


----------



## Punisher2009

RJ made a funny!


----------



## alpink

RjAFX, CJ was an integral part of our hobby and some of the chat boards.
unfortunately we lost him a few weeks ago.
Randy was kind enough to make the GTO for me as a tribute to CJ.
I cannot thank Randy enough for this outstanding altered wheelbase GTO


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent aquistions*

Just about fell out of my chair at work when Item 272064011350 popped up with a very low BIN price. Couldn't click fast enough. Note packaging that it came in.


----------



## vansmack2

Lucky you Mike. I wish it was me.


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> RJ made a funny!


Hope ya took it as just that......


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> RjAFX, CJ was an integral part of our hobby and some of the chat boards.
> unfortunately we lost him a few weeks ago.
> Randy was kind enough to make the GTO for me as a tribute to CJ.
> I cannot thank Randy enough for this outstanding altered wheelbase GTO


Al, I didn't know Cj ..... but looks like ya did him proud with that Goat.


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> Just about fell out of my chair at work when Item 272064011350 popped up with a very low BIN price. Couldn't click fast enough. Note packaging that it came in.


Great snatch & grab Mike........I would have grabbed right out from under ya if I saw it....


----------



## AFXRICK

MgoBlue said:


> I received this bunch of cars today.:thumbsup:


Looks like another Protinker buy..


----------



## Punisher2009

RJ I did. I like a good laugh! Offensive here! Not offended! LOL.


----------



## RjAFX

Outstanding Punisher


These two rolled in real late....I think my PostLady had a three beer lunch mmmm maybe a six pack. She rolled in around 5:15/5:20 big time late for that Girl. These cars come from one of the characters off of this forum.....

31 SG+ down 1 to go.
 
Have #9 CDW new in the package for the right deal.

Also need six RT/SRT cars.


----------



## Punisher2009

I think my postman and your post lady must have been out bumping uglys. I checked on the way home from work and my stuff hadn't been delivered yet.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Mike,
Great grab. You seem to have a knack for finding those things.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> I think my postman and your post lady must have been out bumping uglys. I checked on the way home from work and my stuff hadn't been delivered yet.


Hope he spanked her good, cause I would.


----------



## GT40

Gman
WOW 
That's one bad ass ride and hard to get

Love the pit stop it look good and all the car too.

gt40


----------



## MgoBlue

AFXRICK said:


> Looks like another Protinker buy..


All but the Nomad. That guy has some nice cars.


----------



## RjAFX

So now today the mail comes early ......talking to my PostLady she'll be making two runs today doing packages first. Then she'll go back to get the mail and any other packages that came in for her route. So anyway this came.....it's for my friend Brian.

If UPS has thier ship together I'll be getting a package from them this afternoon.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Arrived this morning! :woohoo:


----------



## JazzyJerome

alpink said:


> does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY, HAPPY, JOY, JOY
> 
> :wave:


:dude: I like this!


----------



## vansmack2

Nice cars Jazz & RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice Porsche Jerome

UPS dropped this off around 6pm

$109.99 PowerHobby 1-845-368-3722 ask for Muhammad tell em Rj sent ya. 


Will try to get pictures of the cars tomorrow.

MerryMerryHappyHappy


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
You are a little late, I posted those awhile back <g>. Glad you finally got the set.


----------



## RjAFX

Late is right, but I paid a lot less because it was so late......lol


----------



## theroad87

*RE ...29 SG+ down 3 to go.*



RjAFX said:


> ... 29 SG+ down 3 to go.


Hi RjAFX, I might be able to help you acquire the Castrol/Malaysia and Brute Ins SG+ cars. Sent you a PM.
Mike


----------



## RjAFX

Outstanding Mike.....sitting at Dr office right now.


----------



## GT40

NICE CARS GUYS
RJ
Lets see inside the box, the cars anyways my friend 

*gt40*


----------



## RjAFX

Dale ... sent you a PM.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dale,
Check out post 1558 this thread.
C


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Nice Porsche Jerome
> 
> UPS dropped this off around 6pm
> 
> $149.99 PowerHobby 1-845-368-3722 ask for Muhammad tell em Rj sent ya.
> 
> 
> Will try to get pictures of the cars tomorrow.
> 
> MerryMerryHappyHappy


I want one!


----------



## vansmack2

JazzyJerome said:


> I want one!


Me too!


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> NICE CARS GUYS
> RJ
> Lets see inside the box, the cars anyways my friend
> 
> *gt40*


Dale the cars are right here
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=498737
It's easy to take pictures when I can set up the tripod, use voice to snap the picture, and I'm not bending over to do anything. To make it even better my chair is three steps away.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent aquistions*

The first type of racing I was ever exposed to and remember was Sprint Cars on dirt. I still love them today and go whenever they are in the area. I picked these two up off the auction site a little while ago and they are just beautiful. Little too big for Tomy track but apparently work on Max Trax. can't wait to try them out. They are cool!
#83 Danny Lasoski
#22 Jac Haudenshield


----------



## RjAFX

Mike .... those do look sweet. Send them to me for TOMY track testing.


----------



## GT40

I can feel the dirt on my face already. 
Love them round D rounders. super fast wheel to wheel racing at it's best.

gt40


----------



## Punisher2009

Some more RTs I got this week. Plus the Riddler Truck I found at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> Some more RTs I got this week. Plus the Riddler Truck I found at Hobby Lobby.


Brother your gett'n down......keep spend'n, and do your part to keep sales up.....lol


----------



## Punisher2009

RjAFX said:


> Brother your gett'n down......keep spend'n, and do your part to keep sales up.....lol


Making up for 30 plus years away from the hobby. LOL!


----------



## vansmack2

Punisher2009 said:


> Some more RTs I got this week. Plus the Riddler Truck I found at Hobby Lobby.


Nice bunch of cars. Two Thunderloop Thriller cars, sweet.


----------



## Punisher2009

vansmack2 said:


> Nice bunch of cars. Two Thunderloop Thriller cars, sweet.


Thanks!!!!!!!1


----------



## sethndaddy

They don't work on max trax, I tried one last night my buddy got . Worked on the carrera 1/32 track. The pin is too thick


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> Making up for 30 plus years away from the hobby. LOL!


I know what your say'n ..... I was away for 20+ years, after a little over a year I'm near caught up.


----------



## RiderZ

Couple recent eBay purchases.Two very nice condition AFX MT Matador bull fighters.Look fantastic battling around the oval track.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice!


----------



## vansmack2

Two very nice cars.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice cars Rider ....... if you don't mind me saying?


----------



## RiderZ

Don't mind at at all RJ.You too have been posting some real sweethearts!


----------



## RjAFX

Three of four cars I traded Mike aka TheRoad87



I "think" I now have all the SG+, other than variations. The fourth car was a fresh Chaparral.

Because they are in the package I will see if anyone wants to trade before I set them free. Trade the in the package Malaysia for mint out of the package of the same, plus one, or two SRT/MG/MG+ chassis.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas◇○◇HappyNewYear☆◇*


----------



## RiderZ

Nice! Love the Bruiser color scheme.


----------



## RjAFX

RiderZ said:


> Nice! Love the Bruiser color scheme.


I really like that MalaysiaCastol car Rider. It just needs a number, I like 13, maybe I'll put #13 on it.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> I really like the MalaysiaCastol car. It just needs a number, I like 13, maybe I'll put #13 on it.


Take a photo for me before you number it!


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I really like the MalaysiaCastol car. It just needs a number, I like 13, maybe I'll put #13 on it.


I really like that car too.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I really like that car too.


Dave you and I are on the same page with a lot of likes dislikes. I'm going to put it up for trade for the same car (MINT) out of the package plus a couple chassis. If I don't get a trade I'll set if free......either way we'll have a few good pictures of the fool thing.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*

I have more AFX cars on the way, that means more pictures.


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## RjAFX

Sure like the real deal trailers .....


----------



## vansmack2

I know that is a TYCO truck, but I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Sure like the real deal trailers .....


Ditto


vansmack2 said:


> I know that is a TYCO truck, but I don't remember seeing it before.


I never saw it before either until ebay but then again I wasn't into Tyco when I was a kid.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

*Rd/Wh US-1 Peterbilt...*

.
This cab came in a LOT of sets... Also has a packaged # that I cannot recall...

Would say this is a *Common*/*Average* item...

Also, a lighted one was in some X-Country and Night Hauler sets, I believe...

There is another version, with more white, that is a little rarer...

Not real sure they all came with *glass*...

The Roadway trailer is in the low spectrum of a *Rare* item, I would say...

Non-Expert Opinion by John...
.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wish I had a dollar for every 1:1 Roadway trailer I've loaded, unloaded, pulled up, backed up, hooked up, dropped, spotted, or pulled down the road...Ahhhh good times...RM


----------



## vansmack2

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> This cab came in a LOT of sets... Also has a packaged # that I cannot recall...
> 
> Would say this is a *Common*/*Average* item...
> 
> Also, a lighted one was in some X-Country and Night Hauler sets, I believe...
> 
> There is another version, with more white, that is a little rarer...
> 
> Not real sure they all came with *glass*...
> 
> The Roadway trailer is in the low spectrum of a *Rare* item, I would say...
> 
> Non-Expert Opinion by John...
> .


I am not a TYCO guy either, so that is probably why I don't remember it.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## alpink

sweet RCMP


----------



## RjAFX

Look'n good Rick ..... your stack'n them up Brother.
I'm liking that yellow FireChicken.


*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## JazzyJerome

I like that Firebird RjAFX!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Oh no the #43's rubber band motor broke :lol::lol:

Good group of cars.


----------



## RjAFX

Bought myself some new....new cars. The first of the 1.7 Stock Cars for me.



And the new out Peugeot 908 #10 Matmut

All I can say about the Matmut is WOW!

*☆◇☆MerryChristmas☆◇☆*


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

RjAFX said:


> ...Bought myself some new....new cars. The first of the 1.7 Stock Cars for me... And the new out Peugeot 908 #9 Matmut... All I can say about the Matmut is WOW!


.
All three are TOO nice... Great looking cars, RJ... Gonna have to get me these puppies..

Being a Big Blue Oval Fan, I can only hope AFX does the 2016 LM GTE Ford GT, soon...

Thanks for posting the photos, RJ...

John








"Ford GT (2nd Gen.) LM GTE Pro 001" by Ford Motor Company - http://www.mynewsdesk.com/no/ford/i...rkere-50-aarsjubileet-for-1966-seieren-437058. Licensed under CC BY 3.0 via Commons - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ia/File:Ford_GT_(2nd_Gen.)_LM_GTE_Pro_001.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVa4mlFZEmM *Fullscreen & Crank up the sound...*
.


----------



## RjAFX

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> All three are TOO nice... Great looking cars, RJ... Gonna have to get me these puppies..
> 
> Being a Big Blue Oval Fan, I can only hope AFX does the 2016 LM GTE Ford GT, soon...
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos, RJ...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ford GT (2nd Gen.) LM GTE Pro 001" by Ford Motor Company - http://www.mynewsdesk.com/no/ford/i...rkere-50-aarsjubileet-for-1966-seieren-437058. Licensed under CC BY 3.0 via Commons - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ia/File:Ford_GT_(2nd_Gen.)_LM_GTE_Pro_001.jpg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVa4mlFZEmM *Fullscreen & Crank up the sound...*
> .


Brother I'd be all over that one.......


----------



## RjAFX

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> All three are TOO nice... Great looking cars, RJ... Gonna have to get me these puppies..
> 
> Being a Big Blue Oval Fan, I can only hope AFX does the 2016 LM GTE Ford GT, soon...
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos, RJ...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ford GT (2nd Gen.) LM GTE Pro 001" by Ford Motor Company - http://www.mynewsdesk.com/no/ford/i...rkere-50-aarsjubileet-for-1966-seieren-437058. Licensed under CC BY 3.0 via Commons - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ia/File:Ford_GT_(2nd_Gen.)_LM_GTE_Pro_001.jpg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVa4mlFZEmM *Fullscreen & Crank up the sound...*
> .


Brother I'd be all over that one.......and what a come back win that would be.

some how my edit turned into a double post when I added "and what a come back win that would be."

*☆◇☆MerryChistmas ◇☆◇ HappyNewYear ☆◇☆*


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

RjAFX said:


> ...Brother I'd be all over that one.......and what a come back win that would be...


Oh, ya know dat's da troot!
.


----------



## AFXRICK

I recently obtained the one on the left


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I already suggested to Racemasters that should do that Ford Gt. Since they already have the license agreement with Ford, I figured it would be a no brainer. Unfortunately, Steve would not commit to it.  Now he could surprise us all I guess.


----------



## RjAFX

Two of the most highly prized 510's....Heck Yes.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Brother I'd be all over that one.......


Me too!


----------



## JazzyJerome

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> All three are TOO nice... Great looking cars, RJ... Gonna have to get me these puppies..
> 
> Being a Big Blue Oval Fan, I can only hope AFX does the 2016 LM GTE Ford GT, soon...
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos, RJ...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ford GT (2nd Gen.) LM GTE Pro 001" by Ford Motor Company - http://www.mynewsdesk.com/no/ford/i...rkere-50-aarsjubileet-for-1966-seieren-437058. Licensed under CC BY 3.0 via Commons - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ia/File:Ford_GT_(2nd_Gen.)_LM_GTE_Pro_001.jpg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVa4mlFZEmM *Fullscreen & Crank up the sound...*
> .


They would sell thousands of them if they did.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> They would sell thousands of them if they did.


,and where are the Corvette C7R LeMans GT cars? Oh well, I'll take what they do make, and be happy I can get them


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

JazzyJerome said:


> They would sell thousands of them if they did.


The 3.5 EcoBoost in a Chip Ganassi Racing Ford*/*Riley DP won the
2015 Rolex 24 at Daytona... A proven motor...

Racemasters could ride a huge wave of sales potential, for sure, over and above just hobbyists, if Ford does win class...

I think it's been about 20 years since the overall winner came from the GT classes... Porsche???

I sure hope Ford can pull off a win...
.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> ,and where are the Corvette C7R LeMans GT cars? Oh well, I'll take what they do make, and be happy I can get them


If I ran the company they would exist. They have them at 1/32 scale.


Dushkwoneshe said:


> The 3.5 EcoBoost in a Chip Ganassi Racing Ford*/*Riley DP won the
> 2015 Rolex 24 at Daytona... A proven motor...
> 
> Racemasters could ride a huge wave of sales potential, for sure, over and above just hobbyists, if Ford does win class...
> 
> I think it's been about 20 years since the overall winner came from the GT classes... Porsche???
> 
> I sure hope Ford can pull off a win...
> .


If they are smart they will do it.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

RjAFX said:


> ...and where are the Corvette C7R LeMans GT cars?...


I just watched the 2014 Petit le Mans at Road Atlanta last night... The C7R 'Vettes are amazing cars... Would be nice to see replicas on my track (if I ever get it set back up) :lol:
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Since I've about destroyed this thread, here is my last purchase (not recent... maybe 4 or 5 years ago), before
doctors and hospitals took every last cent I had...

Mattel Mustang and Camaro set cars... And I can't remember the name of the set... sheeesh...


----------



## RjAFX

The Ford GT car is a Prototype in design and could very well get an overall. The Corvette is a GT car from top to bottom. GM is stuck racing in the GT car unless they pull off a prototype style GT car with the Corvette name. I say that because in marketing you can not have a car with another name taking away from your Halo car. Ford is in the position to use Ford GT, or GT40 cause it is their Halo car that is in the design of a prototype.


----------



## GT40

*now that's a cool gt40 you have thier.*

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

A photo of them set free. I really like the SG+ Malaysia Castrol car, and the NYPD is purdy cool too.

Need to get the number 13 on it. Maybe a sticker so it does no damage.


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
JazzyJerome... Mis-marked?... Look like #70608 6" straights... And at least one corner looks incorrectly molded...

Maybe it's just me tired old eyes... haha

John
.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> JazzyJerome... Mis-marked?... Look like #70608 6" straights... And at least one corner looks incorrectly molded...
> 
> Maybe it's just me tired old eyes... haha
> 
> John
> .


LOL no they are 3 inch adapters for old Aurora and Tomy.


----------



## RjAFX

Must be the angle of the dangle cause they look like 6 inch to me too.


----------



## JazzyJerome

The two pieces are joined in the package.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

JazzyJerome said:


> ...The two pieces are joined in the package...


.
Dur hur... I'm just the waterboy...

I think my older packages came *stacked*...

Thanks---John
.


----------



## RjAFX

*2*



JazzyJerome said:


> The two pieces are joined in the package.


Well ...... I guess that makes 6 inches, lol.


----------



## vansmack2

I got this car in the mail today.


----------



## RjAFX

Dave I'm glad ya got one at a good price all of them are nice cars.......congrats.


*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇EVERYONE◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dave,
Been looking at those, but you were apparently willing to pay more than I was <g>.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Got this from the UK today $28 bucks shipped.



One of four variations of the 28 Ferrari.

I have two more turbo open wheel variation cars that should have made it here by now.....The guy was slow to get to the post office. Will post a picture of those when they show up..

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇EVERYONE◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## vansmack2

Nice RJ. 

Jazzy you must be a Petty fan. Nice cars.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


>


Good grab and run Jerome......Not even Petty could catch you in that Porsche

Dave two down two to go.........if the price is right.


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> Nice RJ.
> 
> Jazzy you must be a Petty fan. Mice cars.


Thanks I was when I was a kid.


RjAFX said:


> Good grab and run Jerome......Not even Petty could catch you in that Porsche
> 
> Dave two down two to go.........if the price is right.


LOL actually the Porsche is faster than both of these cars, not bad to be a 40 year old. There was no wear and tear on th pick shoes or armature.


----------



## RjAFX

These two made it today.....Variation cars, no Monroe on the 2 car, no Goodyear on the 6 car, no big deal, but they were only $34 for the pair including shipping so I got em.

Like new....So now I have 27 RT/SRT's, and still don't have the 26 primary cars...lol.


----------



## vansmack2

Variations, you are not supposed to get those!


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Variations, you are not supposed to get those!


Yeah look at me doing open wheel cars, and variations on top of it........couple months ago I didn't know one from the other... 

MerryChristmasEveryone


----------



## alpink

*Willys*

Merry Christmas 





Happy New Year


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a hot looking little number you have there Al. 
>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123

vansmack2 said:


> Nice RJ.
> 
> Jazzy you must be a Petty fan. Nice cars.


got the 1 on the LEFT... Next is that 1 on the RIGHT!!! :thumbsup:

BUBBA 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year



"xMAS eXCHANGE" car Al??
"Santa" will be sending you something on Monday (just checked to be sure I had U'r mailing addy :thumbsup

Bubba the Drunk, & LOVING IT!!! (I do this but ONCE a year :thumbsup:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> These two made it today.....Variation cars, no Monroe on the 2 car, no Goodyear on the 6 car, no big deal, but they were only $34 for the pair including shipping so I got em.
> 
> Like new....So now I have 27 RT/SRT's, and still don't have the 26 primary cars...lol.


I have a few of 'em..BUT NOT These !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba :drunk::wave:


----------



## alpink

Bubbah, no, 
not an exchange car,
recent purchase under $20 eBay
lexan body, Storm chassis


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba 123 said:


> I have a few of 'em..BUT NOT These !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba :drunk::wave:


Bubba I didn't no they existed till I ran across them on ebay. There were two just like these in the auction photo above with Monroe & Goodyear .... I some how noticed the difference......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got the Z-28 in a trade...WooHoo!!! RM


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop/RM that is great.


----------



## vansmack2

Santa made a second trip to my house today. He dropped this off in my mailbox.


----------



## RjAFX

HighFive on the Z RM .... not bad little cars...at all.

Dave I thought you told me you picked that up off of ebay for $4,500...I was a bit confused when you said you needed it in the other thread.

Congrats to both of you.....it's a good feeling when ya hunt something down and get to add it to the collection.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> HighFive on the Z RM .... not bad little cars...at all.
> 
> Dave I thought you told me you picked that up off of ebay for $4,500...I was a bit confused when you said you needed it in the other thread.
> 
> Congrats to both of you.....it's a good feeling when ya hunt something down and get to add it to the collection.


Well technically that was correct, because it was not here yet.


----------



## RjAFX

I picked this up via ebay....I looked for good profile pictures because the rear quarter panel looked to be cut short, and it is. It looked to be a bit large/long, and it is. I really wanted to like this AutoWorld Nomad so I could buy them all, but I don't. So I "may" buy one more to have a pair, but that's as far as I'll take it. Oh well, maybe one day someone will make a 55 Nomad that in my eyes is worth collecting.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

RjAFX said:


> ...Oh well, maybe one day someone will make a '55 Nomad that in my eyes is worth collecting...


TYCO '55 Nomad from the late '90's...

Item # 390803471227 on the *'*Bay...

All the cars came with the ProStock scoop...

One from the mid-seventies had a tilt front end, w/chrome engine detail...

CandyApple red, I think... with some white on the roof...

John
.


----------



## alpink

what John said


----------



## vansmack2

TYCO body modified to fit an AFX chassis. That's the ticket.


----------



## RjAFX

Anyone have a good picture of the Tyco 55 Nomad parked with an AFX 57 Nomad?


Not the best picture with the glaring crap in the back round, didn't think to put up a piece of white paper.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Not me... But it was a TycoPro designed body, so it would
dwarf the '57 AFX...


*NOTE *- The chassis is actually a Curve Hugger, not the Tyco Pro style...


----------



## RjAFX

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Not me... But it was a TycoPro designed body, so it would
> dwarf the '57 AFX...
> .



Leaving me in the same boat.......lol. From what I could remember I thought they were on the LARGE size.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Yeah... I think the TycoPro Porsche 914 was bigger than anything
Aurora did...
.


----------



## RjAFX

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Yeah... I think the TycoPro Porsche 914 was bigger than anything
> Aurora did...
> .


Tyco jumped all over the place insisting I stop buying the things they made. While AURORA made one body or another pretty much the same size. Yes we know a 57 Vette is much smaller than a 57 Nomad, but at least they looked good sitting on the race table six parking spaces apart. Most of the Tyco stuff looked outa place no matter where it sat on the table.

That leaves me with the TractorTrailers. They are slot cars made to fit on the "HO" slot car track ..... I had a few, and have two of them now, but they are way to small so if I were to make a diorama or dress up a race table I'd use RacingChampion tractor trailers cause they are close to 1/64th scale.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Sorry... My pic program fell on it's butt twice... Everything I have is broken, including me... :lol:

The Tyco is still bigger, but not by as much as I remembered... About 1/2" longer & about 1/4" taller...

You can see the *cut line* for the tilt F/E...



















Sheeeeesh... That was an ordeal...
.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Here is a Porsche that I have chased for a long time, that I finally got last week










Boosted


----------



## RjAFX

Thanks for putting yourself through all that....Wish you would have shot a video, and added it under the photo's. She is big, looks to be the mold AW used with a few changes to they could call it new, or at least say it's not the same as Tyco if someone asked......Thanks for the picture Brother, and a good one at that...

I like the CenterLines ... adding chrome would have made them kick *asterisk.


----------



## RjAFX

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Here is a Porsche that I have chased for a long time, that I finally got last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boosted


It's funny how we hunt and chase down some of these cars.....I did the same thing, and I don't even like the paint job....

Congrats on the hunt, chase, and kill....


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

RjAFX said:


> ...Thanks for the picture Brother...


Glad I could show you a comparison of the two... Really surprised I found
both in the same tote... They're supposed to be in totes according to brand & type chassis...
It must have been some kind of cosmic guidance for this moment... 


Agree... Chrome wheels would have *made* the car...

John
.


----------



## RjAFX

LOL must have been


----------



## JazzyJerome

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Sorry... My pic program fell on it's butt twice... Everything I have is broken, including me... :lol:
> 
> The Tyco is still bigger, but not by as much as I remembered... About 1/2" longer & about 1/4" taller...
> 
> You can see the *cut line* for the tilt F/E...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeesh... That was an ordeal...
> .


Looking good!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

JazzyJerome said:


> Looking good!


Thanks, JJ...

The paint is so easily scratched/chipped... And I noticed the chrome is just *going away*... le bummer  

John
.


----------



## Punisher2009

Since I was bad this year this is what Santa dropped off!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Punisher2009 said:


> Since I was bad this year this is what Santa dropped off!


Really nice, Punisher... One of the early II's to boot... Boy, Santa sure
stuck it to you for bein' bad, didn't he...:lol:

I gotta try that next year...

John
.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice rides Punisher enjoy the SII's. Be sure to give them some track time.....

I did a little wheel'n-N-deal'n and cut two more from my RT open wheel need list.





As always I will trade these for the same car mint out of the package plus a couple MG/MG+ chassis with chrome wheels, or three SRT's chassis with chrome, white, red, yellow, or orange AFX factory wheels. Got another idea, make an offer.

I still need these cars.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
If you do a few laps with the Super II, I would change-out the'
braided p/up shoes for some stock ones...

I didn't make a full lap with mine and said, *Oh no... These boys
got ta go!*... Still was a handful to drive... Never could race one
or the TycoPros worth a hoot...

Unfortunately, the left rear tire on mine turned into a ooey-gooey glob
and the right one looked like a dried cake crumb on the counter...
Not sure why... The goo made a stain on the holder recess...
.


----------



## RjAFX

Mount a SG+ in them......lol.


----------



## Punisher2009

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> If you do a few laps with the Super II, I would change-out the'
> braided p/up shoes for some stock ones...
> 
> I didn't make a full lap with mine and said, *Oh no... These boys
> got ta go!*... Still was a handful to drive... Never could race one
> or the TycoPros worth a hoot...
> 
> Unfortunately, the left rear tire on mine turned into a ooey-gooey glob
> and the right one looked like a dried cake crumb on the counter...
> Not sure why... The goo made a stain on the holder recess...
> .


I'm sure I'll put it on the track eventually. Good note on the p/u shoes. The tires do look dry on mine. I'll put some newer ones on when I do take it for a test spin.


----------



## Punisher2009

RjAFX said:


> Nice rides Punisher enjoy the SII's. Be sure to give them some track time.....
> 
> I did a little wheel'n-N-deal'n and cut two more from my RT open wheel need list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always I will trade these for the same car mint out of the package plus a couple MG/MG+ with chrome wheels, or three SRT's with chrome, white, red, yellow, or orange AFX factory wheels. Got another idea, make an offer.
> 
> I still need these cars.


RJ,
Your killing on the turbos!!!!

JD


----------



## GT40

rj
just pick up a twofer of Turbo's 
AFX-2 open wheeler
AFX-1 MOBIL open wheeler
Also like your new cars too.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Jd I'm trying Brother I'm trying.....


----------



## Punisher2009

RjAFX said:


> Jd I'm trying Brother I'm trying.....


Check your PMs. I just sent ya a little something.


----------



## RjAFX

Mr. GT Forty congrats, it's nice getting something you've been on the hunt for. I now have 29 RT/SRT's and I still don't have the 26 primary cars so I'm still on the hunt.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
Have never seen the 62 car for sale as a single. Only know of 2 places that have the Big D Stock Car Challenge set for sale, Bad L Hobby and Vintage Toys. Both are $99 plus shipping.





RjAFX said:


> Nice rides Punisher enjoy the SII's. Be sure to give them some track time.....
> 
> I did a little wheel'n-N-deal'n and cut two more from my RT open wheel need list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always I will trade these for the same car mint out of the package plus a couple MG/MG+ chassis with chrome wheels, or three SRT's chassis with chrome, white, red, yellow, or orange AFX factory wheels. Got another idea, make an offer.
> 
> I still need these cars.


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie ..... I might just buy one from them guys. Brian might buy the rest of the goodies from me keeping the cost down.


----------



## alpink




----------



## Punisher2009

Finally got the Z28! Also a couple of rescues from a chassis and body lot I bought awhile back. Nice car AL!


----------



## vansmack2

Good going Punisher.

Nice looking car Al.


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> Finally got the Z28! Also a couple of rescues from a chassis and body lot I bought awhile back. Nice car AL!



It's good you got that Camaro Jd ....I like em, always have.....TOMY could have done so much with that body.....

al friday night at the local dirt track, good fun.

I don't remember the order but it was Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at the races in Proctor Mn, Superior Wi, and Hibbing Mn. When I was a kid tagging along with my second to oldest Sister, and Brother-In-Law to watch the local dirt. Man they took me everywhere all over the country to races.


----------



## GT40

RJ
You were a easy out for them and you got to have fun while they were at it. 

MN. Boy go figure. 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

From the land SkyBlueWater to the DesertSands, and a million places in between.


----------



## Punisher2009

Just picked this up today. Will trade if anybody is interested. I mostly collect old AFX or Tomy turbos. If not like RJ says " I'll set it free".


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> Just picked this up today. Will trade if anybody is interested. I mostly collect old AFX or Tomy turbos. If not like RJ says " I'll set it free".


Free at last, that's what my two above will be saying Saturday.


----------



## vansmack2

Punisher2009 said:


> Just picked this up today. Will trade if anybody is interested. I mostly collect old AFX or Tomy turbos. If not like RJ says " I'll set it free".


How do those bodies compare in size to an AFX? Would love to convert one if they are the right size.


----------



## Punisher2009

vansmack2 said:


> How do those bodies compare in size to an AFX? Would love to convert one if they are the right size.


Here's a pic of it sitting with an old AFX 55. The wheel base is close and the size is comparable.


----------



## vansmack2

Punisher2009 said:


> Here's a pic of it sitting with an old AFX 55. The wheel base is close and the size is comparable.


The first two pics are a little deceptive because of the angle, but the third pic does look like the are close in size. I may have to try a conversion to TOMY chassis one of these days.


----------



## racindad

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> Have never seen the 62 car for sale as a single. Only know of 2 places that have the Big D Stock Car Challenge set for sale, Bad L Hobby and Vintage Toys. Both are $99 plus shipping.


I think the Imperial #62 stocker only came in single packaging from Australia.

https://web.archive.org/web/20101125153217/http://melbournemodelraceway.com.au/afx9824x.jpg


----------



## RjAFX

racindad said:


> I think the Imperial #62 stocker only came in single packaging from Australia.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20101125153217/http://melbournemodelraceway.com.au/afx9824x.jpg


That and the Big D set ..... not many around.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

racindad said:


> I think the Imperial #62 stocker only came in single packaging from Australia.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20101125153217/http://melbournemodelraceway.com.au/afx9824x.jpg


Interesting, did not know that.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*After Christmas purchase*

Here are a few I just received.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent aquistions*

So there is a Santa Claus after all.


----------



## vansmack2

Very nice Charlie!


----------



## RjAFX

Heck yes Charlie...love each and every one of them. 

But the ShelbyCorbraDatonaCoupe has been an AFX car I've wanted for ever. Now if RaceMasters could do an AFX 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO......my my my or buy buy buy.


----------



## Punisher2009

Nice cars Charlie!


----------



## JazzyJerome

alpink said:


>


I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Super G Man said:


> So there is a Santa Claus after all.


Yes and I am he!


----------



## GT40

Guys
I like the gt40 the best but then again I like them all.
I just don't know why.

gt40


----------



## GT40

Guys
I like the gt40 the best but then again I like them all.
I just don't know why.

gt40


----------



## mr_aurora

*Nice looking set alright!!*

and available too! and no silicone in the bunch :freak:


----------



## RjAFX

Good batch of cars Bobby. That other guy says he likes GT40's who wouldathunk.


----------



## Mister12tooth

*Does it have to be a car?*


----------



## RjAFX

Mister12tooth said:


> View attachment 220465



I'd say .......No, and that may be the coolest item ever added.


----------



## swamibob

Mister12tooth said:


> View attachment 220465


That's WAAAAYYYY Too cool!!! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## Punisher2009

Definitely a thimbs up!!!


----------



## Punisher2009

Punisher2009 said:


> Definitely a thimbs up!!!



Thumbs!! Tricky keyboard.


----------



## Punisher2009

A couple of new goodies!!!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Punisher - You are reeling them in, those look good.


----------



## Punisher2009

I'm trying Charlie!


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> I'm trying Charlie!


Love it ..... I'm winding down on buying, and you're it winding up. Nice bunch of cars Jd keep them coming Brother love knowing people are getting what hey are searching for, and fun to see the pictures.


----------



## Punisher2009

RjAFX said:


> Love it ..... I'm winding down on buying, and you're it winding up. Nice bunch of cars Jd keep them coming Brother love knowing people are getting what hey are searching for, and fun to see the pictures.


Yeh RJ fortunately I've found what I've been looking for and also I have some help as well!


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## Marty

*Estate sale find!*

A Facebook friend posted info about a sale in Toledo, OH. The cover pic was trains. It got my interest so I looked at all the pics. There was enough slot car stuff in there for me to drive 2.5 hrs to check it out. I stayed at a friends house the night before. When we got there the line was already starting to grow. A couple guys in front of us were talking about slot cars so I thought I was done for. They must have started in the opposite direction then I did, I walked right to them! First time I was at an estate sale and they negotiated prices! They were asking $100, I got it for $90 plus they threw in the Rolling Stones CD I found! 

 



The plastic tub has the Aurora track in it and the box has TYCO. There were also two Atlas controllers and power supply, and an Eldon power supply.

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Rick look like you like strippers as much as I do....Yeeees. Nice rigs Jerome, that Petty car was thought to be so, so rare 25 years ago, thank you interweb they are no longer $124 bucks. Marty that is a hell of a catch, estate sales can be goooooood fishing ponds.


----------



## RjAFX

Rick looks like you like strippers as much as I do....Yeeees. Nice rigs Jerome, that Petty car was thought to be so, so rare 25 years ago, thank you interweb they are no longer $124 bucks. Marty that is a hell of a catch, estate sales can be goooooood fishing ponds.


----------



## alpink

Marty, nice haul.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Rick look like you like strippers as much as I do....Yeeees. Nice rigs Jerome, that Petty car was thought to be so, so rare 25 years ago, thank you interweb they are no longer $124 bucks. Marty that is a hell of a catch, estate sales can be goooooood fishing ponds.


LOL I know I refused to buy one when they were. They are a dime a dozen now the car was unused.


----------



## RjAFX

They came in the mail today...... I was after the #62 Imperial MonteCarlo, and she is like new.


----------



## RjAFX

Sorry.....Double Post


----------



## AFXRICK

Typically the yellow Escorts are stripped Chrome cars. That one has never had chrome, windows, or front bumper attached.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Is the 62 car a super G+ or Turbo 
Just asking, never seen one before.

gt40  been awhile


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dale,
The 62 is a turbo. Came in the Big D stocker challenge set. I have also been told that it was released separately in Australia. Seems to be a bit hard to find.


----------



## GT40

MS
Thanks for the reply, I learn something every time I log in here.
Yes it must be a rare car that's the first one I've seen.

gt40


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## RjAFX

Jerome.......your pictures went missing. 

Dale I found out about this car from Charlie if I remember. It has been hard to find I can tell ya that. Then it pops up with the #14 AFX MonteCarlo stock car and a Kelloggs Hot wheels car that has a battery in it. Not sure what in the world that is. Anyway my 62 car is a turbo, and it seems it's a DownUnder only car. I know nothing more about them.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Jerome.......your pictures went missing.
> 
> Dale I found out about this car from Charlie if I remember. It has been hard to find I can tell ya that. Then it pops up with the #14 AFX MonteCarlo stock car and a Kelloggs Hot wheels car that has a battery in it. Not sure what in the world that is. Anyway my 62 car is a turbo, and it seems it's a DownUnder only car. I know nothing more about them.


I will fix this when I get home.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> I will fix this when I get home.



We can see it Brother


----------



## RjAFX

I picked this up for a friend of mine


----------



## hojoe

error


----------



## JazzyJerome

Came in the mail today.


----------



## RjAFX

That's a nice ride Jerome.


----------



## RjAFX

My Red Bull car after Mike superGman gave it wings










Mike thank you very very much for making me the wing.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dang he does nice work.


----------



## TBI

Hi guys, been a while since I have been on here, haven't had much spare time the past few years. My Dad has been battling cancer and I have spent damn near every day of the past couple of years with him. 

When I was a wee youngster, Dad had a cool Aurora Vibe track mounted on a sheet of plywood in the basement. His buddies would come over every now and then and they'd spend the evening down there "racing." Pops would let me play with it occasionally, but only under his supervision. (as a kid, that used to piss me off) 

He even kept his cars under lock and key, so there was no way of sneaking in a few laps now and then (this pissed me off too....as a kid) 

When I was about eight Santa brought me a Aurora four lane track from Sears. It was kind of a strange deal, it had lock & joiner track, plunger controls, but AFX non mag cars (Porsche 917 and Ferrari 512 Flamethrowers) Santa Rules! 

Dad lovingly unscrewed his track from the plywood and gave it to me so I could build bigger layouts. But damned if he wouldn't part with his cars :beatdeadhorse:

Well one day last summer we were tinkering around in his garage, he went over to the "lock and key" metal storage cabinet, reached clear to the back and pulled out his slot car case. With a little smirk on his face he said "I believe you are finally old enough to take care of these" 

Boy I am I glad he used to piss me off....as a kid, or these would have wound up a repainted, hogged out wheel well of a memory . 






























The Cobra coupe is a T-jet body, the rest are all vibes. 
The blue Jag has obviously been painted, it was originally white, the ambulance used to be a red station wagon, dad painted it white and glued a little piece of plastic to it for the roof light. The rest are in pretty decent shape (other than parts missing from the AC Cobra and the Chaparral)




Surrounded by family, Dad peacefully lost his courageous fight with cancer December 8th. 

RIP Pops, I love you :thumbsup:


Kinda funny, sometimes while dad was at work I used to pull the hinge pins out of the door on his "lock and key" metal storage cabinet to steal firecrackers, bottle rockets and the occasional cherry bomb. 
Glad I never touched his cars....as a kid


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> My Red Bull car after Mike superGman gave it wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike thank you very very much for making me the wing.


Looking good.


----------



## Super G Man

You are welcome my friend, glad to help out



RjAFX said:


> My Red Bull car after Mike superGman gave it wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike thank you very very much for making me the wing.


----------



## RjAFX

TBI.........It's a long hard road Brother but you'll make the entire trip with the help of friends and family. With help from your Father because he'll be with you forever helping you do the right thing. I lost my Father 44 years ago, and a day doesn't pass that he doesn't come to mind. Having your Pops personal treasures will help you along the way.....


----------



## RjAFX

Mike I still like the Verizon car the most......Don't see nutt'n changing that.


----------



## alpink

TBI, condolences on your loss.
and great story.
the amount of love and respect you had for your Dad is impressive.
the cars are outstanding.
a fine legacy to your family relationship.

(LOL RE the fireworks ..."you'll put your eye out kid!")


----------



## Marty

TBI - GREAT story! Your cars may have a dollar value to others, but priceless to you!

Marty


----------



## mr_aurora

TBI, sorry for your loss! The story about your slot car history is truly what this hobby is about. Like Marty said, those cars are priceless to you and their history is what helps us keep our sanity in an otherwise crazy world. I can really relate to the comfort that slot cars have given us and money has nothing to do with that. Bob Beers


----------



## vaBcHRog

That's a great story thanks for sharing.


----------



## vansmack2

TBI I love the story. I recently found one of my first slot cars, an Eldon 1/32 dark blue Chaparral. Just looking at that car brings back memories, so I know a bit of how you feel.


----------



## TBI

Thanks for the kind words guys! 

Dad was old school, 78 years old, on full time oxygen, bad rotator cuffs and battling cancer, but still got up and went to work installing garage doors - and NEVER complained! He actually worked up until a month and a half before he died. They don't make them like that anymore! 

He had his own company, but did all the installations himself. I never understood why he didn't hire a couple installers and kick back behind a desk.
The last couple of years I figured it out, he just plain didn't want to, he would have gone nuts if he wasn't out getting dirty and working with his hands. He was known far and wide for being able to install doors and operators where other installers said "There's absolutely no way this will work" Earning him the title of "Larry The Legend" 












One of his favorite sayings was "If you don't have time to do it right, how are you going to find time to do it again" 

I've done my best to apply that to any and every thing I do. He was my toughest critic growing up, but I thank him immensely for that now.


Sorry for the long winded posts, but it really helps me to deal with his loss.

Warm Regards, Jeff


----------



## alpink

Jeff, you speak your mind anytime you like.
your Dad sounds like a very respectable guy and you sound very proud of him.
always like to hear stories like that.
loss can never be forgotten and sometimes it IS just best to talk about it. 
still miss my Mom and it has been a year and a half.
sometimes I grab the phone and am ready to call her and then remember that I can't.
so, I just talk to her as if she were right here and I am sure she hears me.
bless you and your family


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Jeff,
A great tribute to your dad. Things will get better, but you will always miss him.
God Bless.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Yesterday's Arrival*

This just got dropped off.



Cars in good shape, chassis need a bit of TLC.

Charlie


----------



## JazzyJerome

:dude: QooL


----------



## RjAFX

That's a Keeper Charlie .... Happy you got it in your collection.


----------



## RjAFX

Been buying some JL re-pops of AFX for those in our group that wants them to race. I like them as AFX cars knew I'd like the re-pops.


----------



## TBI

Sweet! :thumbsup:


Are the re-pop Javelin bodies as heavy as the originals?


----------



## RjAFX

I dunno Brother......don't have a scale. They are good lookin cars, and I know Dave aka vansmack2 is all jealous cause he likes pink cars, trucks, or what ever he can get in pink. Guessing he would go nuts over a light pink car with medium pink stripes, and dark pink numbers.

TBI....I'm starting to think I just might keep the Jav's and Roadrunner for myself. I have all the JL Chevelle's, and I'm thinking why not add these to the small collection.


----------



## TBI

Can't you just eyeball the weight?


----------



## RjAFX

TBI said:


> Can't you just eyeball the weight?



I can't feel any difference


----------



## AFXRICK

The best of the JL repops are:

Chevelle

Road Runner

Javelin

Charger Daytona

Pontiac Grand Am funny car

They are faithful to the original Aurora release in terms of appearance, and construction (Grand Am is snap on body instead of screw).


The '57 Corvette is "ok", but the roof painting is terrible, as are the overly huge "bug eye" headlights.

The '71-'72 Charger Stocker is a bit disappointing. The rear quarter panels are droopy.

The McLaren XLR is ok except the body mounting has the body sitting up like it's made for the Baja or other off road excursions. It is easily fixed, but an annoyance nonetheless and totally unnecessary.

The '70 Camaro's roof pillars are not authentic, but at least they don't bend if you look at them cross eyed like the Aurora.

The 1956 Ford P/U has an overly protruding grille, and the whole truck is larger than the Aurora. Still a neat looking piece.


----------



## Punisher2009

AFXRICK said:


> The best of the JL repops are:
> 
> Chevelle
> 
> Road Runner
> 
> Javelin
> 
> Charger Daytona
> 
> Pontiac Grand Am funny car
> 
> They are faithful to the original Aurora release in terms of appearance, and construction (Grand Am is snap on body instead of screw).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The '57 Corvette is "ok", but the roof painting is terrible, as are the overly huge "bug eye" headlights.
> 
> The '71-'72 Charger Stocker is a bit disappointing. The rear quarter panels are droopy.
> 
> The McLaren XLR is ok except the body mounting has the body sitting up like it's made for the Baja or other off road excursions. It is easily fixed, but an annoyance nonetheless and totally unnecessary.
> 
> The '70 Camaro's roof pillars are not authentic, but at least they don't bend if you look at them cross eyed like the Aurora.
> 
> The 1956 Ford P/U has a overly protruding grille, and the whole truck is larger than the Aurora. Still a neat looking piece.



I'm with you on the Stocker. She doesn't look right in the rear end!


----------



## RjAFX

I thought the Charger looked a bit odd.....how bad in person?


----------



## Punisher2009

I haven't bought one because it look bad in pictures. I wish they were ok because as a kid that was one of my favorites. Atleast the AFX one.


----------



## EliteThink

really nice cars!


----------



## AFXRICK

Looks like the ass end got hot and drooped like a candy bar in the sun:










The original:


----------



## Marty

*Car Model Magazine in a binder!*

It's always fun to get something you didn't know you really wanted! I have seen the ads in CM but never saw one of these in person. People that I have talked to about these never saw one either. Another plus is all 12 issues are from 1967!





Marty


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Should be interesting reading!


----------



## SCJ

Marty, you lucky dog.......I've been looking for these things for years!

FYI, almost every magazine company back in the 60's and early 70's did one of the annuals. There were even some from Faller of Germany recently on ebay. Some are even hardbound like a book, non are to easy to find IMHO.

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RjAFX

GOOD stuff Guys.......Love the books.

Not as noticeable in those pics.......yet they have the look of the Chevelle droop.


----------



## Bubba 123

AFXRICK said:


> Looks like the ass end got hot and drooped like a candy bar in the sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original:


hey AFXRICK :thumbsup:
try running "HOT" water on the underside of the drooped area & re-shape....
it may go back by it's self w/ the hot water.. or a little "Encouragement"
what ya got to loose for trying?? 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*MG+ New Additions*

Just got these delivered. I think I have all the MG+ formula cars that have been released now. See complete set thread.


----------



## vansmack2

I got these a few days ago. I already have one, but it is sitting on a chassis with black rims which is not correct. These were a good price so I got two. I need to convert one to a Canon car.


----------



## RjAFX

I have been busy around here with Museum pictures, a crashed FB page that FB refuses to do anything about so I started a new one that I will keep tighter on who can join. I have another idea for a FB page that I may start working on tomorrow if the idea goes over with you guys. 

Good going Charlie you have them...I need to get a MG Core car, I goofed up and bought a MG+ Core car as you know. 

Dave all I can say is you got a good deal on those Brother glad you got em Man. I apologize to both of you for finding your posts so long after. 

I only found them because I came in the post a picture of another Johnny Lightning or Auto World car I bought. Maybe someone can tell me who made it, JL, AW, both? Anyway it's a flamed 57 Nomad with a white wheel SG+ chassis that I bought ($20 bucks) from the same gent on FB that I got the RR's and Javelin's from.

 

I kinda like these re-pops, haven't seen any non re-pops I want to buy, but I have not looked the stuff over real well either.


----------



## Punisher2009

RjAFX said:


> I have been busy around here with Museum pictures, a crashed FB page that FB refuses to do anything about so I started a new one that I will keep tighter on who can join. I have another idea for a FB page that I may start working on tomorrow if the idea goes over with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Good going Charlie you have them...I need to get a MG Core car, I goofed up and bought a MG+ Core car as you know.
> 
> Dave all I can say is you got a good deal on those Brother glad you got em Man. I apologize to both of you for finding your posts so long after.
> 
> I only found them because I came in the post a picture of another Johnny Lightning or Auto World car I bought. Maybe someone can tell me who made it, JL, AW, both? Anyway it's a flamed 57 Nomad with a white wheel SG+ chassis that I bought ($20 bucks) from the same gent on FB that I got the RR's and Javelin's from.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like these re-pops, haven't seen any non re-pops I want to buy, but I have not looked the stuff over real well either.


RJ it's a JL. Here's a link for flea bay. I actually have on on the way that I got in a lot of cars.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XTRACTION-H...273175?hash=item58d4db7117:g:wZQAAOSwFnFWDpVk

JD


----------



## Dyno Dom

SCJ said:


> Marty, you lucky dog.......I've been looking for these things for years!
> 
> FYI, almost every magazine company back in the 60's and early 70's did one of the annuals. There were even some from Faller of Germany recently on ebay. Some are even hardbound like a book, non are to easy to find IMHO.
> 
> -----------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I had a hardbound book for the limited run of the '60's Model Cars Illustrated which had both slots and models. 
I sold it locally on CL, not sure if it's true but I'm told the guy sold it on e-bay for substantially more. 
I do have another loose set of MCI for my magazine collection.


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> RJ it's a JL. Here's a link for flea bay. I actually have on on the way that I got in a lot of cars.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XTRACTION-H...273175?hash=item58d4db7117:g:wZQAAOSwFnFWDpVk
> 
> JD



Thanks Jd.....


----------



## MgoBlue

Some of my new cars. The RRR Maverick Grabbers look great. I need to get a few more of them in different colors.


----------



## Marty

MgoBlue said:


> Some of my new cars. The RRR Maverick Grabbers look great. I need to get a few more of them in different colors.


Kool T-Jet stuph! The Indy car looks great!

Marty


----------



## Marty

*Riggen 1/32 C Cab*

I just received this Riggen in the mail, one of my favorite Riggen cars. Just needs a LITTLE clean up.



Marty


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## sethndaddy

NICE..............one of my favorites, still don't have it


----------



## SCJ

Dyno Dom said:


> I had a hardbound book for the limited run of the '60's Model Cars Illustrated which had both slots and models.
> I sold it locally on CL, not sure if it's true but I'm told the guy sold it on e-bay for substantially more.
> I do have another loose set of MCI for my magazine collection.


I'm looking for any of the hardbound annuals from the 60's or 70's slot/model companies if you get any more, let me know. I have cash or trade. :thumbsup:

Thanks

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vansmack2

Nice one Rick.


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## RjAFX

That is a beauty Rick...... Nice find. Jerome what did ya have to put out for the Bridge?


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> That is a beauty Rick...... Nice find. Jerome what did ya have to put out for the Bridge?


$20 shipping included.


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> $20 shipping included.


Smoking deal.


----------



## RjAFX

Picked up another JL NOMAD.


----------



## RjAFX

Picked up another NOMAD. If any one has a yellow AFX NOMAD with red windows I have some trading stock.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Looking good!


----------



## vansmack2

I got these two cars in the mail today along with the TYCO chassis. I got the chassis to put the gold rims on my TYCO Miller 962.

The "Z28" on the side of the Camaro looks like 228. The writing on my red Z28 looks like Z28, not 228. I wonder why some of these are different.



Of course I released them from their cages.


----------



## RjAFX

Aright Dave.......congrats.


----------



## Punisher2009

Nice grab on that S28 I mean Z28!


----------



## Bubba 123

Punisher2009 said:


> Nice grab on that S28 I mean Z28!


( "Plead"; Tech.-Impaired & Arthritis.... "I" Do :thumbsup::freak::drunk

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Punisher2009

Bubba 123 said:


> ( "Plead"; Tech.-Impaired & Arthritis.... "I" Do :thumbsup::freak::drunk
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Hell I just can't type and I'm on a computer 12 hours a day!


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's some of the items I've gotten lately. Check out the resin Torinos. 
These are from friends of mine.


----------



## vansmack2

fordcowboy said:


> Here's some of the items I've gotten lately. Check out the resin Torinos.
> These are from friends of mine.


That roadster looks pretty cool.


----------



## Super Coupe

Some good looking stuff there fordcowboy.
>Tom<


----------



## RjAFX

Jd I think that's one of the 228's.

Love the HotRodFord, Ford


----------



## Marty

fordcowboy said:


> Here's some of the items I've gotten lately. Check out the resin Torinos.
> These are from friends of mine.


KOOL! Tell us more about the green roadster.

Marty


----------



## GT40

Dave :thumbsup:
You did real good on Z28's cars or RJ's 228's:freak:

cowboy :thumbsup:
You did pretty good yourself 
Like the trailers and the  Cool Rod.:thumbsup:

:dude: GT40 :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Oh, yeah... Big-Time liking the 5-Window, FordCB...

And nice snag on the Torinos...

John
.


----------



## clydeomite

The Green 5 winder coupe is a Hobby lobby score. It is " All Stars brand" to mount it on chassis I took and ground down rear body mount to allow moving chassis into a better position. Then for the front I cut plastic chassis of and trimmed it down to fit in between inside of chassis and used screw that hold dummy engine in place. the rear tires were made to fit the larger axle by pressing a regular axle in with wheel press. I also coated rear tires with clear silicone to give it more grip. These are pretty easy to do and if you find on give it a try. It would be kool if they would offer different paint schemes. Thankx for the read
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite

The Green 5 winder coupe is a Hobby lobby score. It is " All Stars brand" to mount it on chassis I took and ground down rear body mount to allow moving chassis into a better position. Then for the front I cut plastic chassis of and trimmed it down to fit in between inside of chassis and used screw that hold dummy engine in place. the rear tires were made to fit the larger axle by pressing a regular axle in with wheel press. I also coated rear tires with clear silicone to give it more grip. These are pretty easy to do and if you find on give it a try. It would be kool if they would offer different paint schemes. Thankx for the read
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vansmack2

I just got these UK tune-up kits in the mail today all the way from Belgium. There are three regular tune-up kits, and one hop-up kit. The hop-up kit includes aluminum front and rear wheels with sponge rear tires, and a green wire motor with 4 ohm armature. I never saw these before I saw them on eBay and purchased them.

The regular tune-up kits are TOMY part #8634. The hop-kit is TOMY part #8657.


----------



## RjAFX

That HopUp kit is very nice. They'd do well selling those for the MG+, or at least sell the aluminum wheels. 


Two more Nomads came in. The white is really good looking.


----------



## rdm95




----------



## vansmack2

RJ that white Nomad is premo!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, somebody took some time with the white Nomad, looks like lots of foil work ...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## RjAFX

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, somebody took some time with the white Nomad, looks like lots of foil work ...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


The Nomad is just a pretty bugger, glad to have it.

It's an under license from TOMY by Round 2 repop.

The HotRod mates


----------



## vansmack2

I got these two rare Marlboro version bodies in the mail today with a TYCO KMart F1 body. They came without the chassis, so I added chassis. The TYCO Kmart is yellowed, so I did not include it in the picture, or do anything with it yet.


----------



## RjAFX

I do like the red and white.......


----------



## [email protected]

RDM is that the Petty Tyco? Nice find.


----------



## RjAFX

After not having all the open wheel cars, and giving all but 10-12 or what ever it was to my Son. I'm almost all in even buying the stupid variations. So this is the third of four of the 28 Ferrari. 

I need to count to see how many I have now.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Photos, I need photos <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

You should have two of the four.....Maybe


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Just picked up this in a junk lot 30 cars chassis ect $65 will post more Tommorow been in a car accident so I will try . Funny thing the seller was adamant this was all crap ah well along with a few tjets and other good score I think need to change out chassis


----------



## vansmack2

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Just picked up this in a junk lot 30 cars chassis ect $65 will post more Tommorow been in a car accident so I will try . Funny thing the seller was adamant this was all crap ah well along with a few tjets and other good score I think need to change out chassis


The seller is right, that is crap. Just send that crap to me.

Good score.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Hahaha


----------



## rdm95

rdm95 said:


>



Sweet Petty RoadRunner rdm..


----------



## rdm95

rdm95 said:


> Sweet Petty RoadRunner rdm..



Thanks rdm..lol


----------



## Marty

JONNYSLOTS said:


> been in a car accident so I will try .


 Hope it wasn't too bad. Are you OK? Marty


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Car was t boned write off still recooperating thanks for asking


----------



## Piz

RjAFX said:


> The Nomad is just a pretty bugger, glad to have it.
> 
> It's an under license from TOMY by Round 2 repop.
> 
> The HotRod mates


So is the white nomad a white lightning xtraction ? Or is it something else ?


----------



## alpink

*how you like me now?*







:wave:


----------



## hojoe

That Big Dog is outa-site.
hojoe


----------



## alpink

hojoe, very nice ain't they!
hilltop was nice enought to grace me with his talents.
the willys was an eBay win and the rail a special request that he granted me out of the goodness of his heart.
I cannot remeber who made the resin rail body though.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Has a date with Petty blue!


----------



## RjAFX

Jerome.......the perfect time car for Petty blue. 

I picked two more Nomads..... Think I'll get a few more. 

Both are re-pops.


----------



## JazzyJerome

They look good are they custom?


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> They look good are they custom?



More under license from TOMY re-pops from JL, AW, and whoever.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> More under license from TOMY re-pops from JL, AW, and whoever.


The flamed one is a JL release. The Sunburst one is an AW release 6 car.


----------



## Piz

JazzyJerome said:


> Has a date with Petty blue!


Who makes this body ? Looks sweet


----------



## GT40

Who makes this body ? Looks sweet
I agree it is sweet looking with good old petty blue it will look even better

gt40


----------



## GT40

Who makes this body ? Looks sweet
I agree it is sweet looking :thumbsup: with good old petty blue it will look even better

gt40  :wave:


----------



## Piz

GT40 said:


> Who makes this body ? Looks sweet
> I agree it is sweet looking :thumbsup: with good old petty blue it will look even better
> 
> gt40  :wave:


I think i figured it out, i believe its a model motoring gtx drag kit. Great looking car , shame mm went under they did some excellent bodies


----------



## vaBcHRog

Yep its a Model Motoring Kit I think you can still get them from his web site.


----------



## Piz

My 1st 2 tjet style cars in about 3 years , the rrr mustang has a dash chassis , hats of to both men / companies on great work ! And a big thank you to joeskylark for sending it to me to play with !
I picked up the amx at hobby lobby with a 40% coupon , great looking car that runs really well with only a tire and wheel change , which is surprising as i believe the gear slop is the worst ive ever seen in running chassis, 
Still both cars make me kinda miss my tjets


----------



## JazzyJerome

Piz said:


> Who makes this body ? Looks sweet


Model Motoring


GT40 said:


> Who makes this body ? Looks sweet
> I agree it is sweet looking with good old petty blue it will look even better
> 
> gt40


Of course!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

I get a hit on one of my postings and a lady says she has to Afx sets and a couple running cars $10 take it all she's moving. This is what I revived as well as two complete sets look at picks see what's out of place


----------



## RjAFX

Pic.....those suckers are great looking, congrats man.


----------



## alpink

johnnys, you got the steal of the day. way to go


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> johnnys, you got the steal of the day. way to go



He sure did AL........I know I luv it when I get a super deal.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

I live in Ontario Canada the old aurora factory was close by but we had a company called consumers distributing their gone now but you go in look at a catalogue fill out request and voila toys or what ever here's a pic of one of those boxes


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Also one last thing here's s pic of some of those van stickers shame they were put here


----------



## JazzyJerome

JONNYSLOTS said:


> I get a hit on one of my postings and a lady says she has to Afx sets and a couple running cars $10 take it all she's moving. This is what I revived as well as two complete sets look at picks see what's out of place


SCORE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

Great job Johnny!


----------



## vansmack2

I got this parts lot in the mail today. I also got the yellow AP Corvette in the mail today from a separate order. I have one more AP Corvette coming soon.

This includes;
10 - 4.5 ohm motors
10 - SRT magnets clips
10 - sets N42 magnets for SRT clips
30 - 22 tooth Turbo crown gears
6 - 25 tooth SG+/SRT crown gears
36 - 7 tooth pinion gears
3 - sets TOMY pickup shoes
2 - SG+ timing brackets
2 - Turbo/SRT bare chassis
10 - sets RT/SRT/SG+ front tires
2 - Panoz bodies
5 - Marchon pinions


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dave,
Looks like you are going in the car building business!


----------



## RjAFX

Dave I dunno what ya paid for it, but you got some good parts in that haul. 

Now I dunno if I'm just being stupid or what, but I bought two more JL, AW, or who ever Nomads. One came today. And the other might make it here tomorrow. I'm buying ONE more to make it an even amount I promise no more than two more pictures of Nomads. Well unless I get a dark orange AFX Nomad.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Dave,
> Looks like you are going in the car building business!


Building a few, but it is always good to have spare parts. I have a lot of axles that have stripped gears. That is why I bought so many crown & pinion sets.

Those 4.5 ohm motors with the N42, or even N48 magnets scream.


----------



## GT40

Dave
Your right you never have to many parts around, speed parts are even better
You did a fine job on this hall.
Thanks for sharing your find.

gt40


----------



## GT40

Dave
Your right you never have to many parts around, speed parts are even better
You did a fine job on this hall.:thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing your find.:freak:

:wave: gt40 :dude:


----------



## vansmack2

GT40 said:


> Dave
> You did a fine job on this hall.
> 
> gt40


These are new parts I bought from a UK parts dealer that I have bought from several times. He had those 4.5 ohm motors made just for him to sell.


----------



## mr_aurora

Hey Johnnyslots, email me please. Your PM box is full. Bob email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## RjAFX

Smokey's car is sweet.


----------



## Piz

RjAFX said:


> Dave I dunno what ya paid for it, but you got some good parts in that haul.
> 
> Now I dunno if I'm just being stupid or what, but I bought two more JL, AW, or who ever Nomads. One came today. And the other might make it here tomorrow. I'm buying ONE more to make it an even amount I promise no more than two more pictures of Nomads. Well unless I get a dark orange AFX Nomad.


In my opinion best flame paint job on a slotcar ever !


----------



## RjAFX

Piz I like the flamed Burgundy a little better then the black. 

Here is Nomad number nine, one more JL, AW, PlayingMantis to go. That means you'll only have to put up with one more picture on the subject from me, maybe.


----------



## vansmack2

JazzyJerome said:


>


That is a nice looking 57 Chevy. That is one of the AW TJet clone cars isn't it? How does it compare in size to an AFX car body? I like the looks, but don't want one if they are smaller than most AFX, because I would want to put a TOMY chassis under it, Turbo, SRT, SG+, or Mega-G.


----------



## vansmack2

I got this Corvette in the mail today. The body, and chassis look like new. It came with Jel Claw rear tires. Hopefully I can successfully transform this into a Greenwood Stars and Stripes Corvette.



I want it to look very close to this. I have some decals I think should fit.


----------



## alpink

looks like a plan vansmack2.
can't wait to see it finished


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> That is a nice looking 57 Chevy. That is one of the AW TJet clone cars isn't it? How does it compare in size to an AFX car body? I like the looks, but don't want one if they are smaller than most AFX, because I would want to put a TOMY chassis under it, Turbo, SRT, SG+, or Mega-G.


Tjets are smaller you could get it on a Mega G if you use skinny wheels.


----------



## vansmack2

JazzyJerome said:


> Tjets are smaller you could get it on a Mega G if you use skinny wheels.


I know most TJets are smaller. I was asking about this particular car though since I have not seen one in person. I owned some TJet when I was a young lad.


----------



## jeffaary

JONNYSLOTS said:


> I live in Ontario Canada the old aurora factory was close by but we had a company called consumers distributing their gone now but you go in look at a catalogue fill out request and voila toys or what ever here's a pic of one of those boxes


These aren't Aurora slot cars, they are Ideal Stunt Squad diecasts. They were cars that if you hit the front bumper the car would either spin out, flip over, or the body would pop off:


----------



## Noobie164

vansmack2 said:


> I got this Corvette in the mail today. The body, and chassis look like new. It came with Jel Claw rear tires. Hopefully I can successfully transform this into a Greenwood Stars and Stripes Corvette.
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to look very close to this. I have some decals I think should fit.


Just an FYI, I just saw that exact car 1/64 water slide sticker kit on ebay a couple days ago... I almost bought it but sent with Ernhardt's Rolex set instead...


----------



## Marty

*Tag sale score!*

Today I went to a tag sale that listed this set. I didn't go right away because there are so many slot car collectors around here I didn't think I would get it. I'm glad I decided to check it out any how!













Doin' the happy dance!

They're still out there guys!!

Marty


----------



## swamibob

Very cool Marty! Way to go.

Tom


----------



## swamibob

Very cool Marty! Way to go.

Tom


----------



## alpink

congrats Marty.
very nice cars


----------



## alpink

congrats Marty.
very nice cars


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Great score, pays to keep looking.


----------



## RjAFX

I know why your doing the Happy Dance. Very, Very nice Marty. 


This is the last JL/AW/PlayingMantis Nomad's for me. Ten is the magic number I'm done that's it. 



Would like to trade for one more AFX NOMAD in true blue, dark orange, or one other I don't have.


----------



## RjAFX

Well I finally have the no CAMEL logo CAMEL car, that gives me a total of three. I'm not sure how many variations there are, I'll guess and say two each. Maybe with a flat top, and a pointed rollbar, mind you I'm guessing. I've known of these three for ever, and I now have em. I paid $80.00 with the correct chassis including shipping






Guess I should have cleaned them before pictures.


----------



## Top Down

*Senna's McLaren*



Came, initially, as a 'make-weight' in a 3 car trade from Super G Man - but blew me away when I unwrapped it. 

It's absolutely awesome :thumbsup: , far outweighing the two set cars it came with, which I'd been so desperate to get.

It WAS going to be a racer, it's on a MegaG+ chassis, but I'm not sure I can bring myself to do that now. 

It's SUPERB. 

Thanks Mike :thumbsup:

(P.S. Apologies that the photo is not up to RJ's standard. Doesn't do it justice.)


----------



## Noobie164

Top Down said:


> Came, initially, as a 'make-weight' in a 3 car trade from Super G Man - but blew me away when I unwrapped it.
> 
> It's absolutely awesome :thumbsup: , far outweighing the two set cars it came with, which I'd been so desperate to get.
> 
> It WAS going to be a racer, it's on a MegaG+ chassis, but I'm not sure I can bring myself to do that now.
> 
> It's SUPERB.
> 
> Thanks Mike :thumbsup:
> 
> (P.S. Apologies that the photo is not up to RJ's standard. Doesn't do it justice.)


WOW!!! Is that car still available??? Not a Mega G+ fan, but deff a Senna fan boy :thumbsup:


----------



## Top Down

No, it's a one-off custom by Super G Man.

just shows what could have been if F1 was more open with their licencing though :thumbsup:


----------



## JazzyJerome

Top Down said:


> No, it's a one-off custom by Super G Man.
> 
> just shows what could have been if F1 was more open with their licencing though :thumbsup:


Looks good too bad F! is uptight we could have some hot cars!


----------



## vansmack2

Top Down said:


> It's absolutely awesome :thumbsup: , far outweighing the two set cars it came with.


I have to agree. Mike does great work.


----------



## Bubba 123

JazzyJerome said:


> Looks good too bad F! is uptight we could have some hot cars!


now, e t with the New "E" Series :thumbsup:
(Electric 1:1 racing..) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Beyond beautiful


----------



## Top Down

True. I was STUNNED when I saw it for real. It certainly stole the limelight and put the two set cars in the shade, despite them having been the prime objective of the trade!


----------



## rdm95

All this for $54.85...


----------



## Top Down

Great haul. The truck warehouse - upside down in the centre back - is worth more than that on its own!


----------



## RjAFX

Top down send it to me I'll take pictures. My phone works purdy good.


----------



## JazzyJerome

rdm95 said:


> All this for $54.85...


Awesome haul! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> Awesome haul! :thumbsup:


box-O-fun


----------



## MgoBlue

Picked up today at the Canton show.


----------



## RjAFX

MgoBlue said:


> Picked up today at the Canton show.




So, so nice.


----------



## Marty

MgoBlue said:


> Picked up today at the Canton show.


WOW! I was supposed to go, but I had to make a trip FL.

Marty


----------



## Piz

RjAFX said:


> So, so nice.


Wish i would have known there was a show in canton ,ni would have made thedrive


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## vansmack2

JazzyJerome said:


>


Jazzy, those are cool cars. It is too bad I don't do T-Jets, or I would have to get those.


----------



## ParkRNDL

antique store find from a couple weeks ago...










--rick


----------



## alpink

JJ, love the impala. what wheels please?

rick, you stole that
cool


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> Jazzy, those are cool cars. It is too bad I don't do T-Jets, or I would have to get those.


I'm not a Tjet man myself but people give me things from time to time. I wish they would make these bodies for the AFX chassis.


alpink said:


> JJ, love the impala. what wheels please?
> 
> rick, you stole that
> cool


I don't know it was given to me.


----------



## vansmack2

JazzyJerome said:


> I'm not a Tjet man myself but people give me things from time to time. I wish they would make these bodies for the AFX chassis.
> 
> 
> I don't know it was given to me.


I especially want the 59 Impala for AFX/TOMY chassis.


----------



## Marty

ParkRNDL said:


> antique store find from a couple weeks ago...
> --rick


That is fantastic!!!

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow, to find that plus get a 20% discount!!! RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

alpink said:


> JJ, love the impala. what wheels please?
> 
> rick, you stole that
> cool


They are RRR MACH 1 T-jet wheels.

I normally don'y like colored wheel but for some reason I could see a 59 low rider with white tires.

Now that I think about it why haven't the tire manufactures come out with colored tires?


----------



## RjAFX

Me too.......Love the 59.!

Nice score Park.......very nice.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Instant Slot Car Wood, Jazzy, Mgo & Rick...

My, oh, my... What a deal on the Jag...

And the '59 makes me think of War's *Lowrider* & the *Up In Smoke*
opening credits...

Someone mentioned a '59 Chevy for an AFX... Here's one for a Tyco
pan chassis I got in the late '90's from a guy in IN, OH or IL... ???...

Adapters used to be around for Tyco to AFX...









.
John
.


----------



## JazzyJerome

vansmack2 said:


> I especially want the 59 Impala for AFX/TOMY chassis.


I wish but the vendors cater to tjets.


----------



## RjAFX

Bought one of my GrandSons the Super International Raceset for his 5th Birthday. I can't wait to see the look on his face when he peels the wrapping off of this bad boy. Instead of showing the outside of the box that I'm sure everyone has seen a 1,000 times here's a couple shots of what's inside.





These are the cars he's getting with new MG+ chassis, a bit more durable than open wheel cars. (MegaG .442 SuperTires installed)


----------



## Bubba 123

"I'm" Up 4 "Adoption" :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba 123 said:


> "I'm" Up 4 "Adoption" :wave:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:



Man after what you charged me for that UoP Shadow....I dunno.


----------



## vansmack2

Very nice RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

Thanks Dave......The Kid is gonna go ApeChit........Now who said that to me?


----------



## ParkRNDL

alpink said:


> rick, you stole that
> cool





Marty said:


> That is fantastic!!!
> 
> Marty





Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wow, to find that plus get a 20% discount!!! RM


if it was any other color, i might have let it sit... but gray? i was pretty excited :tongue: :dude:

--rick


----------



## vansmack2

I got this Firebird in the mail yesterday. It came from Australia.



Here are all the AFX Firebirds I have now. The two black ones with the gold bird on the hood are the same.


----------



## RjAFX

Your stacking them up.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Your stacking them up.


Someone's a; "Pontiac-Fanatic" :thumbsup: :freak: :drunk:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Man after what you charged me for that UoP Shadow....I dunno.


ROFLOL!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Bought one of my GrandSons the Super International Raceset for his 5th Birthday. I can't wait to see the look on his face when he peels the wrapping off of this bad boy. Instead of showing the outside of the box that I'm sure everyone has seen a 1,000 times here's a couple shots of what's inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cars he's getting with new MG+ chassis, a bit more durable than open wheel cars. (MegaG .442 SuperTires installed)


NO!!!
Save the #2 GULF-LIVERY Porsche !! (top one, Blue/Orange striped).. 
it was used by Steve McQueen in the movie; "LeMans" :thumbsup:
(also; #'s; 20, 22, 23-(camera car) see either Ninco or Scalextrix for a 1/32
of them...

Bubba (the Movie/TV Vehicles Freak) 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba I have 6 more and all are a bit nicer than that one. Brennan knows the car, seen the movie, and plays one of the video games with that car.....he needs it.


----------



## Super G Man

Did some "horsetrading" across the pond with Top Down. I got 2 complete Red Bull cars and one Red Bull body all mint as advertised in return. Picked up the 2 Cobra Coupes last month off the auction site. The hoarding continues. Thank you Doug!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Great grab Mike. That many are hard to find for a reasonable price. I was glad to get one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wowzers!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## vansmack2

Definitely a great deal Mike. I think you need to part with one of those Red Bull cars.


----------



## Top Down

Glad you like them Mike. I think I did OK out of it too, so :thumbsup: all round!

I'm just surprised there was only one other enquiry about them really


----------



## RjAFX

I'm more than happy with the one RedBull I have. You guys all know I'm not crazy over open wheel cars, but I want at least one of each of them. Mike I'm glad you got them Brother, and it's good to know your happy with the deal Top.... Best kinda deal is when everyone is happy when it goes down.

I'm still searching for the four open wheel cars I need, doubt I find a ScamJet


----------



## Super G Man

Me too!



Top Down said:


> Glad you like them Mike. I think I did OK out of it too, so :thumbsup: all round!
> 
> I'm just surprised there was only one other enquiry about them really


----------



## Top Down

Have a good day at the Chicago show. I found pics of last years online and it looks great!


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Bubba I have 6 more and all are a bit nicer than that one. Brennan knows the car, seen the movie, and plays one of the video games with that car.....he needs it.


hey Rj,
jez-a pull'n your leg.. it's a "Common" anyways.....
besides, "U" Own It... so NO-1 has a right to tell ya's w/ U can do with or 2 it :thumbsup:
There "IS" some MFG version that the "Turbo-Fan Cooler" Actually-SPINS,
when the motor runs..

Can Someone clue me in, as to the MFG/type this particular version is Please?? (also interested in getting 1 in "Gulf-Livery" paint job.. AND in either # 2, 22 or even 23...)
thank you's-es :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

as seen in last pic. I have the @ set cars already; yellow is NOS/MIB * Blue is not far behind (refurbished)...
"THIS" was #1 on My Bucket-List ... BIG TY 2; blue55conv on here ;-)


----------



## Super G Man

*Show your recent aquistions*

From the Midwest Show. 4 paintable Mega G's, 2-GT40's and 2-962's, 2 Mega G indy blanks and several bodies for repaints. Very clean Tomy Turbo Kenwood 962 and three of the more desirable EX series open wheel cars all sealed and mint. All the usual suspects were there including Hilltop and Old Blue. Great time!


----------



## vansmack2

Super G Man said:


> From the Midwest Show. 4 paintable Mega G's, 2-GT40's and 2-962's, 2 Mega G indy blanks and several bodies for repaints. Very clean Tomy Turbo Kenwood 962 and three of the more desirable EX series open wheel cars all sealed and mint. All the usual suspects were there including Hilltop and Old Blue. Great time!


Great stuff!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sure do like the artwork on that Kenwood!!! red, white, and black just looks good together...
Enjoyed talking with you and the info you passed along. You had some beautiful cars, I think I drooled a little bit...RM


----------



## vansmack2

I got this lot in the mail today all the way from Australia. The SG+ Venturi, Turbo Venturi body, and Full Tilt Mega-G are all in good shape. The white on the Turbo Venturi is just the light reflecting. The Mobil is worn. The Pennzoil SG+ is in good shape, but is missing the rear spoiler. The red #3 car also has a little bit of wear. The chassis all run though.



I got this car yesterday, and it looks great.


----------



## Super G Man

Nice catch, looks like you got a couple extra sg+ chassis on the down under group?



vansmack2 said:


> I got this lot in the mail today all the way from Australia. The SG+ Venturi, Turbo Venturi body, and Full Tilt Mega-G are all in good shape. The white on the Turbo Venturi is just the light reflecting. The Mobil is worn. The Pennzoil SG+ is in good shape, but is missing the rear spoiler. The red #3 car also has a little bit of wear. The chassis all run though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got this car yesterday, and it looks great.


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba just pull'n yours Brother, having fun. 

Mike, Dave bloody nice cars Guys. Dave I think your like me on the Malaysia car, you'd like to have in nearly any condition.


----------



## vansmack2

Super G Man said:


> Nice catch, looks like you got a couple extra sg+ chassis on the down under group?


Yes, I did get a few extra SG+ chassis. The lot was relatively inexpensive, and I will probably sell two of the SG+ chassis with like new bodies to get some more money back.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Bubba just pull'n yours Brother, having fun.
> 
> Mike, Dave bloody nice cars Guys. Dave I think your like me on the Malaysia car, you'd like to have in nearly any condition.


:thumbsup: 

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

vansmack2 said:


> I got this car yesterday, and it looks great.


Good looking colors!!! Is this one getting expensive, hard to find??? RM


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good looking colors!!! Is this one getting expensive, hard to find??? RM


Yes, this one is getting expensive and hard to find. I got lucky and got it for a decent price. A few months ago I missed one that was Buy It Now for $25, and have been moping about it since. I missed that one because I asked whether it came with chassis or not, and someone snapped it up.


----------



## Mister12tooth

*Maryland show*

This is my haul from the show. I guess the race was canceled because of the predicted snow storm. That was a bummer, but that left all the Wizzard tires for me.


----------



## Mister12tooth

*Tycos*

Tycos Tomys and a Tjet.


----------



## Mister12tooth

*Some AFX*

More AFX


----------



## RjAFX

Like em all, but Love the Malaysia car.


----------



## vansmack2

You got some nice cars there, especially the Malaysia and McDonalds bodies.


----------



## jimgallegos

Found these at a garage sale last weekend. I collect toys and die cast but have very few slot cars. These brought back lots of memories and were very inexpensive. $10 for the lot. Do not know much about these but I love them and played with this type Cars when I was growing up. I have since started buying what I see in track and accessories as well. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## alpink

system error


----------



## alpink

you stole them.
you cannot even buy one chassis for $10.00.
and you have 8 complete cars, 4 with original boxes and looks like a couple have wheels/tire upgrades too.
killer find
congrats.

be especially careful with any tan car or dark blue cars.
they are very fragile.
find some Testors 3502 liquid model glue and liberally coat the inside of tan and dark blue cars to help revitalize the plastic.

I feel confident in saying that you are the envy of all t-jet fans here

name your price on the #2 Camaro!

LOL


----------



## jimgallegos

alpink said:


> you stole them.
> you cannot even buy one chassis for $10.00.
> and you have 8 complete cars, 4 with original boxes and looks like a couple have wheels/tire upgrades too.
> killer find
> congrats.
> 
> be especially careful with any tan car or dark blue cars.
> they are very fragile.
> find some Testors 3502 liquid model glue and liberally coat the inside of tan and dark blue cars to help revitalize the plastic.
> 
> I feel confident in saying that you are the envy of all t-jet fans here
> 
> name your price on the #2 Camaro!
> 
> LOL


The lady just wanted to get rid of everything. There was office supplies in the box as well. Thanks for the insight. I do want to preserve them. I had 2 Ford Gt's as a kid and have them somewhere. I loved the steering wheel controller as it felt like really driving. , Which are wheel swaps? I want them to be original. I do like the Camaro too.


----------



## alpink

need better pictures.out of the boxes.
I think the Mustang rear tires look red.
the Camaro's front wheels look like after market(maybe AJs) aluminum.

guys, they are still out there!


----------



## TUFFONE

Those are really nice and have a good deal of monetary value. I think the Camaro just has white tires and stock wheels. Other than a couple of tire changes and the added decals, everything looks quite original and the way it should be.


----------



## jimgallegos

Here are more pics. The tire was not red but had lint on it. There are lots of spare parts too. I want to make them original if someone can let me know if I have the correct parts to return them to normal.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alpink

I am jealous!
OK, the Mako Shark and the Mustang have after market aluminum hubs.
you will need original axles and wheels to make them original and I can help.
PM me mailing address.
Camaro has Hot Rod wheels and again, will need stock wheels and tires.
I have everything you need.
PM me


----------



## alpink

on second thought,
you better send the whole lot to me pronto.
no telling where this addiction will take you.
you actually have at least one original axle and a couple three four stock wheels loose in that parts lot.
compare the cars and you will see which are stock and which are different.
I'll still relieve you of the burden however!
LOL


----------



## alpink

others may have different appreciations, 



but, that Camaro is beautiful and worth a lot of money


----------



## jimgallegos

Sorry. Error.


----------



## rdm95




----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Ooooooo.... Nice score, rdm...

Especially like the two dumps on the left & the Stomper... 

All the lights*/*bells working ok?...

John
.


----------



## vansmack2

I got this SG+ Venturi body today. It was body only, so I added a chassis to it. The picture does not do it justice. It looks great. Much better than the one I got about a week ago.


----------



## racindad

vansmack2 said:


> I got this SG+ Venturi body today. It was body only, so I added a chassis to it. The picture does not do it justice. It looks great. Much better than the one I got about a week ago.


Awesome! Do you have all the Tomy SG+ Indy/F1 cars?


----------



## vansmack2

racindad said:


> Awesome! Do you have all the Tomy SG+ Indy/F1 cars?


No, I don't have all of them. I have a lot of them though, and several more to go. The ones I like most are the ones I am pursuing. I also want several more Turbo and SRT F1 cars.


----------



## alpink

RAOK


from BUBBAH 


PETE always comes up with unique surprizes


RANDOM ACT OF KINDNESS


THANK YOU PETE!


----------



## Hittman101

Al is it diecast or plastic??


----------



## alpink

Johnny, it is metal die cast.
very cool
and absolutely .....
........ the right color !
LOL


----------



## JazzyJerome

Super G Man said:


> Nice catch, looks like you got a couple extra sg+ chassis on the down under group?


That is hot!


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Johnny, it is metal die cast.
> very cool
> and absolutely .....
> ........ the right color !
> LOL


Thanks to AMX,
we BOTH have 1 (ROFLMBO!!) :thumbsup:
Pete :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

I always peek at the hotwheels when I go into toy stores, and I never saw that one. Whenever "character" or tv/movie based hotwheels are released the hotwheel guys plow thru the door to make sure they get them all in my area.


----------



## Top Down

*Whoa!*

Super G Man does it again. Trading for collectibles I received a package of 3 cars from SG Man and by pure fluke the first one I unwrapped..............



Was this!

A totally unexpected bonus that really took the shine off the chrome #15 Restoration Hardware Cobra Daytona and 'blue' the Clear Collectors version of the Miles #1 GT40 out of the water. 

I was delighted to get them both of course! but absolutely stunned to find the Blaupunkt Porsche in with them.

To play on the name.....

G thanks Superman! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> I always peek at the hotwheels when I go into toy stores, and I never saw that one. Whenever "character" or tv/movie based hotwheels are released the hotwheel guys plow thru the door to make sure they get them all in my area.


any in particular you are looking for Ed ???
These "Simpson Family Car" hasn't shown up, but 2015's are just arriving..
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

#29 Turbo Venturi





I picked the 4th and hopefully last variation of the #28 Ferrari. Need to snap a photophoto, then post it.


----------



## TyPey

Some nice stuff there, the herd of yaktonas is pretty cool.
Snuck these off the 'bay cheap:


More later, Walt


----------



## vansmack2

TyPey said:


> Some nice stuff there, the herd of yaktonas is pretty cool.
> Snuck these off the 'bay cheap:
> 
> 
> More later, Walt


Those F1s bring back memories. Nice.


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> any in particular you are looking for Ed ???
> These "Simpson Family Car" hasn't shown up, but 2015's are just arriving..
> Bubba 123 :wave:


just got My "Garage" tread finished/updated... 
look for; "Bubba O'Reilly's & Earl's Midnight Auto"... :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## TyPey

A few more from Sherman's way-back machine.
Yes , it is a sickness.

Someday I may figure out the photo album thingy.

Walt


----------



## RjAFX

DoublePost


----------



## RjAFX

Bought myself a couple more just because. 




With another red/butterscotch in route.


----------



## TyPey

A few more;


----------



## TyPey

a couple mega g's, gotta stay somewhat current. My first ones-pretty impressive.


Hmm, can't post the pics, exceeded my quota. Don't really know what that means.

anyway - Matmut Oreca and Circuit Board Mercedes, you guys know what they look like.

Walt


----------



## MSwaterlogged

TyPey said:


> a couple mega g's, gotta stay somewhat current. My first ones-pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> Hmm, can't post the pics, exceeded my quota. Don't really know what that means.
> 
> anyway - Matmut Oreca and Circuit Board Mercedes, you guys know what they look like.
> 
> Walt


It is easy to set up a photo bucket account and just paste the link here. Shows better photos as well.

Charlie


----------



## Bubba 123

MSwaterlogged said:


> It is easy to set up a photo bucket account and just paste the link here. Shows better photos as well.
> 
> Charlie


Hey,
try this link :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

http://s1230.photobucket.com

this is their basic "home-link", "Why" some of "My" info comes up.. is beyond Me (??)


----------



## RjAFX

,and my new RedSled. I needed these Monza's like I needed "another" hole in the head, but I bought em anyway cause I just like the Monza GT. All have been removed from the package, but the red. It will come at out noon today, because put it up for trade till that time.


----------



## [email protected]

The Slot Gods were smiling on me today. Went to a rummage..I bought this set for $10.. it is missing 3 cars.....The Canon car was included


----------



## [email protected]

Then as I was walking out the guy asked if I wanted this.








































It set me back $60. The way I see it is the fire truck and fire house along with the green dump truck cover that. It has 2 rail crossings. One gray, one black.


----------



## RjAFX

Oh heck yes....... you are the [email protected]


----------



## swamibob

FAR OUT Jeepmon! Really dig the Rescue van.

Tom


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Unreal snags, [email protected] Do you mess with trains any?...

Was wondering if you've tried to match-up Code 83 to Code 100
track...

John
.


----------



## RjAFX

Jeep I still have ya beat on the Super International........my Wife Jeni picked one about a year ago for $9.95 at a Goodwill store, and all the cars where in it, lol. I think I posted it in this thread along with a photo of the price tag.......Just got to Razzz ya Brother.


----------



## JazzyJerome




----------



## RjAFX

Look'n Good Jerome 

Some of my new cars that were set free, and with videos for your viewing pleasure. 

Looks like only one of four videos is working to the end, and one didn't work at all.....it's been deleted. If you care to see the rest as they were set free they are posted here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1716874908535184/


----------



## RjAFX

Today this little Porsche without Porsche on the door screamed in, and I'm very happy to have it. 



I forgot to shoot a video of her release from the tomb.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Today this little Porsche without Porsche on the door screamed in, and I'm very happy to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to shoot a video of her release from the tomb.


Nice!


----------



## RjAFX

I do like it/them Jerome, but I like the two you got your hands on just as much......Not many I don't like and I like look'n at everyone's pictures.


----------



## RjAFX

Swapped the stock gray wheels for a black set that I painted the lip on, it changes everything.


----------



## Top Down

Certainly does :thumbsup:

Simple - but quite a transformation.

Off to check which Porsche I've got on the shelf now :wave:


----------



## GT40

*RJ*
The paint looks better then stock that's for sure.
Nice work I'm glad you tried it. 

gt40


----------



## GT40

*RJ*

When you can find some time try painting a few more sets of rims
We were talking about some Chevy Trucks awhile back remember my friend
Have ad it 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> *RJ*
> 
> When you can find some time try painting a few more sets of rims
> We were talking about some Chevy Trucks awhile back remember my friend
> Have ad it
> 
> gt40


I'm still watching for eight matching wheels I can put on the truck, and trailer.


----------



## GT40

*RJ*
I know you will find them

gt40


----------



## Top Down

Phew! Yes, got both Porsche's, with and without Porsche on the side :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Congrats TOP


----------



## RjAFX

Not new........I stripped this yesterday, polished it today. 



So it's kinda like a recent acquisition. I like the Monza's......what can I say.


----------



## GT40

*RJ*
I know you do, been looking for a deal on one myself
Pick up a few Aurora G+'s indy's this week, don't ask me why just like the look of them
Keep the pic's coming

gt40


----------



## GT40

*RJ*
I know you do, been looking for a deal on one myself 
Pick up a few Aurora G+'s indy's this week, don't ask me why just like the look of them. :freak:
Keep the pic's coming :thumbsup:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## mr_aurora

Something you don't see every day that I just got.


----------



## hifisapi

heres the closest thing I could find in a real car (1975)


----------



## jmtc

RjAFX said:


> Not new........I stripped this yesterday, polished it today.
> 
> ..image..
> 
> So it's kinda like a recent acquisition. I like the Monza's......what can I say.



This one's for you. I took this photo at the Monterey Historic races in 2010. The car is an absolute monster and I fell in love with it. (click to embiggen)


----------



## RjAFX

jmtc said:


> This one's for you. I took this photo at the Monterey Historic races in 2010. The car is an absolute monster and I fell in love with it. (click to embiggen)


If I find the decals......that's what I'm doing with it.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Gt40 #4*

Just got this in the mail from a bay purchase. $25 shipped including the setup block. Very happy.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

That is a good deal Charlie.


----------



## GT40

Charlie

You did well, that paint job will grow on you.
Plus the block 
I've got all the gt40's can you believe that 
Have you guys seen the 5 car pink and copper

gt40


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Yep I have them all as well including a couple of fantasy colors I did myself. Got the #5, quite a color combination.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Sorry for the double post, the forum hic cupped on me.


----------



## rdm95

Just won all of these..


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Quite a haul.


----------



## GT40

WOW
That's a lot of track, you should be able to make one heck of a layout.
That's how I got a lot of my track.
Good pick up.

gt40


----------



## rdm95

GT40 said:


> WOW
> That's a lot of track, you should be able to make one heck of a layout.
> That's how I got a lot of my track.
> Good pick up.
> 
> gt40


It's all just inventory to me.. it'll sit until I get around to listing it..lol


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I found this Bachmann Ho set today at a garage sale for 5 bucks. :surprise:
I didn't bother to check it until I got home. The cars need shoes which I have some already. Back tires are bad. Lid is cracked. All in all I'm pretty happy.


----------



## alpink

stole that
good on you


----------



## RjAFX

Bloody nice.......I'd be happy with it.


----------



## vansmack2

65 Wagonaire said:


> I found this Bachmann Ho set today at a garage sale for 5 bucks. :surprise:
> I didn't bother to check it until I got home. The cars need shoes which I have some already. Back tires are bad. Lid is cracked. All in all I'm pretty happy.


That is a very good pickup.


----------



## GT40

Good deal you probably didn't stop smiling till you got home.

RJ
You would be happy with any AFX Tomy cars, me too.

The warden and I are planning a road trip so I'll have both my eyes wide open....


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Goodwill find*

Picked this up from Goodwill. Cars almost perfect, only thing missing is the outside box. 



Charlie


----------



## GT40

Charlie 
Don't you just love it when you get the super deal.
Don't tell everyone about finding extra good deals at the good old Goodwill Store. 
Been there done that a few times myself. Like a AFX Giant race set a steal of deal
less then $25 bucks +4 super G+ cars that ran GREAT.

GT40


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

TheseI just picked up a bunch of bodies and chassis for $25 the pics I posted I'm keeping but in that lot I have a few as is bodies I'd trade message me


----------



## RjAFX

I dunno how these can be called anything but works of art. To have the 13 Car in two colors is just wow. 

ThankYou superGmike


----------



## RjAFX

I'll be at war with my Son as who keeps this one from superGmike


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Jealous I am. Mike does wonderful work.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie I'm just blown away with them......You know I like the number 13.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Those are some mighty nice GT's


gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff!!! As much as I like yellow for a race color, I really like that green with white accents...!!! RM


----------



## GT40

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good stuff!!! As much as I like yellow for a race color, I really like that green with white accents...!!! RM


Easy does it there Hilltop getting a "that a boy" :wink2:
From you will make his day for sure.

RJ
I've learned a lot from you, those cars you posted were really cool
even the green car looked good, both you guys are good for the hobby, we need more guys like you guys.:grin2::grin2:

gt40 :nerd:


----------



## pshoe64

*Stuck at Home - Bored - Dangerous Combo!!!*

So while I was completely down, I very uncharacteriscally lost my control buying on eBay. I didn't spend a lot, but I usually just lurk. So while recouping I pulled the trigger on few cars that filled spots in the collection, or I thought was just too cool. I'm really glad I got the Astom Martin DB5.























































-Paul


----------



## Super Coupe

Cool shop. Nice cars also.
>Tom<


----------



## RjAFX

Look'n good Paul........ Nice to see ya posting.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Stuck a home / bored... looks like a great combo to me!!! One of the coolest shops around, great details... Congrats on the cool cars too...RM


----------



## wheelszk

What brand is the DB5?


----------



## pshoe64

MicroScaley. It's from the 007 set.

-Paul


----------



## JazzyJerome

rdm95 said:


> Just won all of these..


Whoa!!! :surprise:


----------



## RjAFX

MailCall

ScaleAuto 

Dave I finally ordered a few extra 15R 1/8's. 



Put in two 90 ohm economy resistors $7.95ea ScaleAuto. Properly broke in MG+ chassis, and it's a couple clicks faster than the other three that I did not run in correctly, but will.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
When you get the 90 ohm installed, let me know how they work with both the MG and MG+.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

I'll have to find a MG to run. The MG should run much better with a 45 ohm like the RT, SRT, and SG+.

I have three MG+ now broken in, and they run real nice, and nearly the same speed. 

The MG+ works perfect with a 90 ohm at 12 and 22 volts.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Yes, I run my MG at 45 ohm, which is why I was wondering how they did at 90.


----------



## RjAFX

I ripped the corners out of each end of the track. Going to put those 15R's on the outside to open it up a bit. Problem is I have been sick for the last 10/12 days with this diverticulitis. Going back to the Dr tomorrow. Guessing it'll be a few days before I feel like messing with it. When I do I'll run some MG, and SG+ on the 90's and see what I think of em....Will let you know how they run.


----------



## alpink

sympathies on the divert..........
had some experience with that on occasion.
once would have prefered dying.
hope you feel better soon and stop eating sesame seed rolls!
LOL


----------



## RjAFX

No kidding AL.......it can get rough, real rough. Hits me hard a couple times a year, no matter what I eat, and I don't eat anything with seeds poppy, or strawberry. 

Charlie.....runable, and that's all. They run on the last 1/4 of the trigger, and that's better than the first 1/4 in my book. Nope I can't recommend running a MG, RT, SG+ on a 90.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Thanks RJ, that what I would have guessed.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Thanks RJ, that what I would have guessed.



HighFive BrotherMan


----------



## Marty

*Finally got a good T-Jet Cheetah in red*

Thanks Chris (Drag-U-La)





Marty


----------



## RjAFX

That is just a cool, cool car Marty. If it's your first, or your eighth I know ya love it.


----------



## Marty

RjAFX said:


> That is just a cool, cool car Marty. If it's your first, or your eighth I know ya love it.


I've had a few red Cheetahs. Cut down posts, cut wheel wells, etc. This is the 1st good one. Yeah, I love it!

Marty


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> MailCall
> 
> ScaleAuto
> 
> Dave I finally ordered a few extra 15R 1/8's.
> 
> 
> 
> Put in two 90 ohm economy resistors $7.95ea ScaleAuto. Properly broke in MG+ chassis, and it's a couple clicks faster than the other three that I did not run in correctly, but will.


Good stuff!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Just delivered*

Just picked up this small batch of cars. Can anyone tell me anything about the black AW charger? I am an AFX person, don't know a lot about the AW cars. Searched, but could not find this car, black w/ white roof. Thanks.


----------



## RjAFX

I don't know about the aw stuff, but those is some nice AFX cars.......lol.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> I don't know about the aw stuff, but those is some nice AFX cars.......lol.


RJ,
Your no help! :grin2:


----------



## Marty

*Help ID this Corvette please*

I acquired this collection and there is an orange Corvette I can't ID.



Here it is next to a red T-Jet Corvette



The posts may have been trimmed



It looks like a Marx or a Lionel, but have only seen them with molded in bumpers.

Thanks in advance for your assistance,
Marty


----------



## hojoe

That's a Lindberg Line static model. I have several converted to a tjet.
hojoe


----------



## pshoe64

The Black Charger was part of the XTraction release 9 "Dodge Fever" set. It was released in 2011.

-Paul


----------



## MSwaterlogged

pshoe64 said:


> The Black Charger was part of the XTraction release 9 "Dodge Fever" set. It was released in 2011.
> 
> -Paul


Thanks Paul. Just have not seen them in that color on the web.

Charlie


----------



## Marty

Thanks!

Marty


hojoe said:


> That's a Lindberg Line static model. I have several converted to a tjet.
> hojoe


----------



## Marty

*My new favorite McLaren!*

Got this with BIN. The seller said the rear post had a small crack. Apparently we have different ideas of what a small crack is! Fortunately it is repairable. I had to reverse the magnets and do a quickie clean and oil, it runs great! I'll do a proper clean up later.



Marty


----------



## RjAFX

That's a GREAT score Marty.


----------



## Marty

*Bachman Chaparral 2F!*

These just came today. I bid on this only to get the plated set only one. Now I just need the correct wing (hint, hint)





Marty


----------



## Marty

*1/32 Eldon HAHAHA*

Another from the mailbox today. It was listed as a 1/32 Eldon.:wink2:





Marty


----------



## GT40

Marty
That's a great looking Eldon you found there.
I see cars on Evil-Bay all the time that the seller has no idea what there selling.
Something Like this in the title line, AURORA AFX TOMY Car for sale
So you click on it and it's a TYCO - PRO, what are they thinking. ( no clue )

Marty hope you got a good deal, it is a super nice car at any rate.

gt40


----------



## Marty

GT40 said:


> Marty
> That's a great looking Eldon you found there.
> 
> Marty hope you got a good deal, it is a super nice car at any rate.
> 
> gt40


Thanks.

$9.99

Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Marty said:


> These just came today. I bid on this only to get the plated set only one. Now I just need the correct wing (hint, hint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty




Congrats on the Chaparral's Marty.....I hope RACEMASTERS comes out with more, more, more to fit an AFX chassis...


----------



## Marty

*Mail call!*

Got these in a trade for 1/32 Eldon cars and track.



Marty


----------



## Marty

Part of a group from ebay. 1/24 GHC "Little Joe"! Sold by GHC, made by MPC



Complete with interior and driver.



Also included. Bond....James Bond 1/32 Strombecker





Marty


----------



## alpink

the aston martin is a keeper
congrats


----------



## RjAFX

Marty those are both ash kickers......very,very,cool.


----------



## JazzyJerome

MSwaterlogged said:


> Just picked up this small batch of cars. Can anyone tell me anything about the black AW charger? I am an AFX person, don't know a lot about the AW cars. Searched, but could not find this car, black w/ white roof. Thanks.


It looks like one of their Johnny Lightning cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Just picked up this Chevy street stock!


----------



## RjAFX

NTx......that's a sweet little dirt tracker.


----------



## Marty

*Riggen 1/32 home set cars*

The Riggen two color paint jobs are some of the koolest from any factory!







Marty


----------



## Marty

*Auto World Exclusive 1958 Plymouth*

Birthday present from my beautiful wife



Added to my collection of my new favorite cars from AW!



Now a station wagon AND a convertible would be great!

Marty


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Have a lot more to post picked these up on saturday from a flea market vendor that was doing me a favour by selling me these said no one ever buys "THIS CRAP" (Sorry bout the bad word) how much i said $25 so before i fainted i pulled out a $20 bill he scoops it out of my hand says he feels bad that he took this much for again "THAT GARBAGE" well heres the first post ill post the others later.

God i wish every one was doing me a favour>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I keep looking for one of those "garbage" sellers, but so far no luck!
Great find.


----------



## jmtc

Great hauls, Jonny & Marty.

What make is that BMW CSL Jonny?


----------



## JazzyJerome

Just arrived this morning DM Slots Phase III Camaro


I bought these at a slot show in May I was too lazy to post.


----------



## Jonnyslots1

I think it's a little ledy


----------



## GT40

NICE Camaro 
It looks like a old Motion Unlimited car from back in it glory days
Big Blocks 4 speeds ground pounders right off the show room floor;


GT40


----------



## GT40

NICE Camaro :thumbsup:
It looks like a old Motion Unlimited car from back in it glory days
Big Blocks 4 speeds ground pounders right off the show room floor;


GT40 :smile2:


----------



## Bubba 123

just a couple of things I picked up @ Slot Car Central. 
while I was in Upstate NY. last week..

the Aston Martin DB5 & DBS, are mint mini-scalextric ...
also 2 DASH slightly-used chassis to finish the 2 Atlas repro coups...
and, the body/chassis (chrome under part), for my detailed Peterbuilt..
I had used the original one, to sloterize the "Snowman's" rig with a body donation from a HW diecast... got a "1/87 Reffer-Unit" coming to finish the trailer..

also, doing some "Experiments". on making the wheels & tires of the "Racing-Rigs" look more "Realistic", as well as west-coast style door mirrors .... >


----------



## Bubba 123

just a couple of things I picked up @ Slot Car Central. 
while I was in Upstate NY. last week..

the Aston Martin DB5 & DBS, are mint mini-scalextric ...
someone asked for up close pics on the A/M DB5... here you go !! :wink2:























































Bubba (the Senile) 123


----------



## LDThomas

Nice.


----------



## Bubba 123

rdm95 said:


> Got each of these lots for $25.. I'm sellin the ones I now have doubles of, but I'm pretty stoked about that yellow Mustang! That one always goes for alot. I've never seen that red Corvette before either..


"I'M", looking @ that Blue/White #4 Chaparral(??) 

Bubba 123 :grin2:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Nice Pics Thats The Way To Post Pics Nice n Clean Great Job Awesome Looking Car As Well>


----------



## GT40

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Nice Pics Thats The Way To Post Pics Nice n Clean Great Job Awesome Looking Car As Well>


I Agree :thumbsup:
Nice pic's super cool cars, James Bond right hand drive car is bad to the bone, nice big hole in the roof to send the bad guy for a nice ride up up and away, when I was in very young Mom and Dad took me to Cobo Hall and I seen 007 cool car still bring back memories
after all the years.:smile2:
Like the old Fords too. :wink2:

GT40 :dude:


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970s-AUROR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Bubba 123

GT40 said:


> I Agree :thumbsup:
> Nice pic's super cool cars, James Bond right hand drive car is bad to the bone, nice big hole in the roof to send the bad guy for a nice ride up up and away, when I was in very young Mom and Dad took me to Cobo Hall and I seen 007 cool car still bring back memories
> after all the years.:smile2:
> Like the old Fords too. :wink2:
> 
> GT40 :dude:


the "Hole", is just etched.. However, Their 1/32 version is "Functional" > 
Bubba 123 :smile2:

I also got something (several "Copies" or so).. just took the pics earlier today.. these were a "FREE-B", from Bob @ SCC .. so anyone Wanting or Needing 1 of these.. w/ only cost ya' a stamp.. 
will post pic & more about it ASAP...:grin2:


Originally Posted by Bubba 123 View Post 

changed/added pro-made "Warning-Beacons" to the Grey "Plow" & Blue Power Wagon.. pics soon, and These parts will be available too.. 

the "Up-Grade" parts for the; Racing-Rigs, Snow Plows, Dump Trucks, Flat Beds ect.
are almost all "In".. will need to Track-Test & "Tweek", for BEST performance.. but should have finished "Examples" late next week .....
got 1/87 beacons for plow & Power Wagon..
also, anyone need/want some of these "Free-B's" from Bob, @ Slot Car Central (??) I have 6, but would prefer that individuals who are Restoring this; "Aurora Lap Counter" get 1st. "Dibs".. will mail them protected & Yes, 4-FREE 

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/RACING RIGS UPGRADES/008_zps2unlqpvz.jpg


http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/RACING RIGS UPGRADES/009_zpsojpn58ag.jpg



Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## rdm95




----------



## Bubba 123

rdm95 said:


>


WOWZERS !!! :wink2:

Bubba 123 :smile2:


----------



## RjAFX

Good stuff RDM


----------



## JazzyJerome

My last two acquisitions


----------



## RjAFX

Sweet cars Jerome......


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just won this on the Bay. Keeping the Denso Toyota, rest will probably be available for sale. Was surprised no one else bid on it, think because of the description, most folks searches did not find it, I just got lucky.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hey Fellow Slot-Addicts

here's a couple of Custom Rigs & a Snow-Plow (The "Original" Body & Custom-Parts was from "Bud's HO". excluding the wheels & tires.)









































































Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## Super G Man

Charlie,

I saw that one, you got them cheap!




MSwaterlogged said:


> Just won this on the Bay. Keeping the Denso Toyota, rest will probably be available for sale. Was surprised no one else bid on it, think because of the description, most folks searches did not find it, I just got lucky.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Mike-Yeah, I kept waiting for someone to bid and was a bit surprised when no one else did.

Bubba- those rigs really look good, great work on those.

Charlie


----------



## Bubba 123

The "Snowman's Trailer" was done by Andrew "Wheels..." have brain "Gas" here :-/
the truck's-chassis & frame, came w/ the trailer (Aurora AFX).. the Cab is "Hot Wheels"
then "Added"; 1/87 West Coast Mirrors, Wheels, Tires.... ;-)


----------



## Marty

*1967 Dodge Charger Eldon 1/32 set*

My latest ebay score. Was able to pick it up and save on shipping.







Marty


----------



## wheelszk

How big are the guides? and will they fit on a MaxTrax?


----------



## Bubba 123

wheelszk said:


> How big are the guides? and will they fit on a MaxTrax?


excuse me 4 butt'n in..
but Marty's cars are the 1970-ish Eldon slide-adjust chassis...
"IF" the regular Eldon ('early '70's era) chassis "Fit".. these w/ as well.. >

I'm GREEN With ENVY MARTY !!! :wink2:

& DROOLING as WELL ;-)

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba what did you say.......? You forgot didn't ya, you can go back and read it. By the time I click Post Quick Reply I'll have forgotten what we both said.


----------



## krazikev

RjAFX said:


> Bubba what did you say.......? You forgot didn't ya, you can go back and read it. By the time I click Post Quick Reply I'll have forgotten what we both said.


Ajafx dont mean to sound like a wise ass but isnt this thread for Show your recent acquisitions. Sounds like a soap bopper here, lol...... Back at ya buddy


----------



## krazikev

RjAFX said:


> Bubba what did you say.......? You forgot didn't ya, you can go back and read it. By the time I click Post Quick Reply I'll have forgotten what we both said.


Ajafx dont mean to sound like a wise ass but isnt this thread for Show your recent acquisitions, sounds like a soap bopper to mE,........ Back at ya buddy.. Lol


----------



## RjAFX

HighFiveMan this is the place......


----------



## RjAFX

When I would remember I would look on eBay for this. I have been looking for a couple years now when I thought about it. I'm sure I missed 2 dozen of them. I had one of these, and wanted another, my Son wanted one, or two. Well I opened eBay while I was up in Minnesota for a month and came across three all at buy me now so I snatched em up, two for my Son one for me. After I bought them another popped up on eBay and it's also a Buy It Now listing. It's on the high side but worth it to anyone that really wants it at $55.37 plus & 16.62 shipping from Germany I think it is. It's still listed so I hope someone gets it. 

Anyway presenting the #36 Toyota 88C-V GTP without Minolta. 


My thing is GT and GTP cars so I'm happy to have landed another one of these for myself. Even more so to have gotten two for my Son.


----------



## Bubba 123

"..My thing is GT and GTP cars so I'm happy to have landed another one of these for myself. Even more so to have gotten two for my Son.[/QUOTE]

Same Here on GT's GTP's... "MY" Mailing Address, to send it, is;....... >

brings tears of joy to Me eyes !! :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :roll:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba I gave it to my mail Lady.....when she looked at the address she laughed at me. As she handed it back she told me they don't go there anymore, the Guy is nuts.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Bubba I gave it to my mail Lady.....when she looked at the address she laughed at me. As she handed it back she told me they don't go there anymore, the Guy is nuts.


She (Mail-Lady) MUST have talked with My Neighbors :frown2:
".. We're Creepy & We're Kooky... Mysterious & Spooky... All Together Hooky... That's Bubba's Family !!!...." :woohoo:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## RjAFX

I think those are the words she used.....


----------



## GT40

OK Guys
Take it easy on those mail ladies, my youngest is starting her new job 
by the first of the month she's going to be a rural route driver for the post office.

gt40


----------



## Marty

*Estate sale find!*

I was notified of an estate sale with die cast cars. I always look, just in case. I was looking at the pictures and I saw an Aurora service manual sticking up. No other pictures or descriptions. I took a chance and went to the sale. I got the box with track and accessories. L&J track, banked turn (NOS no box), start finish pylons (unbuilt no box), and these









Marty


----------



## RjAFX

,and these are nice Marty, good job.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Can I get on that notification list??? Great find!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Great-Find !!!
I still have My red-split-window corvette, from my childhood (1970 or slightly B4) maybe someday, I'll find the original square-tube case w/
yellow foam rubber for it. 0

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Can I get on that notification list??? Great find!!! RM


Sorry, you have to a member of the H.O Electric Society (HOES) to get the list. ;-)

There are several out there. Do a search for them locally first and then you can expand out.

WAIT! Why am I telling everybody this?!?

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I was just messing with ya's...too far for me to drive anyway's...
It does feel good to find a cool find!!! RM


----------



## alpink

sweet find
good hunting


----------



## GT40

Marty 
WOW those are some really nice cars you found.
Not a big mustang fan but that is one good looking mustang
and the spit window is just bad to the bone, I like that one for sure.
Thanks for posting the pictures.

gt40


----------



## Marty

I have not had time to catch up with my hobby stuff (except for buying). These are my latest finds.

Another AFX Shadow Sears Super Traction



T-Jet Cobra GT



T-Jet Ice Cream Truck



T-Jet Maserati WITH a complete unbroken tear bumper!!!



T-Jet TAN Ferrari 250 GTO



AW Only Dodge Charger. When did they start blacking out the third rear light to try and make it look more like a 68 Charger?



Marty


----------



## RjAFX

Capri International 


Sitting on a stock SG+, and she sits on it nicely. Kinda like a lap dance.


----------



## Bubba 123

SUPER- NICE !! 
"GREEN With Envy" Here!! :grin2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## Bubba 123

Marty said:


> I was notified of an estate sale with die cast cars. I always look, just in case. I was looking at the pictures and I saw an Aurora service manual sticking up. No other pictures or descriptions. I took a chance and went to the sale. I got the box with track and accessories. L&J track, banked turn (NOS no box), start finish pylons (unbuilt no box), and these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty


any Idea, on "How" to remove a Black Stain (age & poor storage/heat) off a piece of the roof (I have same car/color) it's small but noticeable...
also w/ like an "Original" (or Good Repro) of the tube box & "Yellow" foam flooring ??? 

TY!!

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba 123 said:


> SUPER- NICE !!
> "GREEN With Envy" Here!! :grin2:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


Sorry miss understood.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Filling in a few gaps Bubba, and I was able to get this one with the sheet. I'm happy to have it, and I'm lucky to have gotten it.


& I'm Glad/Happy that you HAVE !! 0

I need to make out My will, on "Who-Gets-What" on My slot stuff...

Just add yer name, & what you're wanting.... :laugh:

will actually make a serious-list 4 Folks... :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123

(TM's a Dem.), so; "It's The END of The WORLD,..As We Know it... & I Feel FINE !!! " >


----------



## alpink

" .... I feel fine .... "


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I need one of those Rj... not sure what color I would paint it...  RM


----------



## Omega

Need to take a picture of it but I went over to the dark side on Sunday to a train show. Besides picking up another train set there was a table that had a few slotcars. So for a whole 10 bucks I picked up a very nice A.J. Foyt Gilmore racing G plus. Besides just having tire dust and very dried out rear tires I feel I stole it.

Dave


----------



## GT40

*RJ*
Capri International 
Sitting on a stock SG+, and she sits on it nicely. Kinda like a lap dance.

I use to spend a lot of time enjoy that sport. :devil:

The Capri is a really cool car, I'd sure like to have one or two or more of them hint hint :grin2:

OK RJ - little test :lol:
Lets see you match all those flags to the countries they belong too. :surprise:

Your friend GT40 :woohoo::wave:


----------



## RjAFX

RM...I think you should paint a Capri or two...It's about time you show them some love. 

OMEGA my little Brother bought every open wheel car he could get his hands on. I bought 2, and Aj's is one of them. 

Dale it's easy, they are labeled, lol. 

Ok now for my newest additions. I hope to get some good pictures of each later today. When I do I'll be sure to add them to this thread. I got a few cars from Super-G-Mike, and again I'm blown away with the customs. I've already made room for them in the display case so everyone can see.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RjAFX said:


> RM...I think you should paint a Capri or two...It's about time you show them some love.


Working on it Rj, lol... not sure how that Mustang and Monza got in there...RM


----------



## Super G Man

*Capri's*

I think they are reproducing.




Hilltop Raceway said:


> Working on it Rj, lol... not sure how that Mustang and Monza got in there...RM


----------



## RjAFX

You have a good start.......


----------



## RjAFX

I have NOT been able to get into photobucket for the last 24 hours, or I would have had pictures of Mike's handy work up sooner. No wonder I don't use photobucket, and Hobby Talk much anymore, always a problem always a glitch. 

Many more glitch free photos over on Facebook, you need to join the page to see them.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1716874908535184/


----------



## Lummox

Gorgeous Cobra Daytonas, wow!!!


----------



## rdm95




----------



## GT40

*AJ NICE CARS
How are thing in MN.

GT40 })*


----------



## RjAFX

All is well Dale ..... I mean you know, as well as can be expected as it's said.


----------



## AFXRICK




----------



## hojoe

*show finds*

Here's what I got at the St. Louis show last month. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## RjAFX

All keepers from the JL NOMAD to the HotrodRoadster
oadster.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking 57 and Ho Ho Ho to HoJoe!!! RM


----------



## [email protected]

Well as dead as this site has been I imagine there are some lurkers like me, I went to the Milwaukee slot car show. here are my finds.
Milwaukee Show 2 2017 by Jeepman1976 | Photobucket


----------



## XracerHO

Great haul, some very nice cars & even a Truck Care Center. Congrats! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice find Jpman... Always glad to look at show finds...Post away...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Thought it would never happen, my 962 collection is done. Been after the GReddyPorsche since the mid 80's, and I have always been a day late or a dollar short. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/members/rjafx-albums-rjafx-picture12186-20180406-133636-1.jpg

Not sitting on a SuperG+Plus with a drop body clip from Terry Flynn at HardenCreekSlotCars because it doesn't fit in the 956/962/962C body. 
This GReddy is mounted on a SG+ using two sided tape. 



No I don't have every minor, slight variation, nor am I looking for them.


----------



## Omega

Way to go. That is one of the better looking ones in my opinion.

Dave


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Thought it would never happen, my 962 collection is done. Been after the GReddyPorsche since the mid 80's, and I have always been a day late or a dollar short.
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on a SuperG+Plus with a drop body clip from Terry Flynn at HardenCreekSlotCars
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't have every minor, slight variation, nor am I looking for them.



Hey :smile2:

Has Terry got a "Site" up yet (Link Please if So)..
And Any Ideas on w/ he's going to have ready 4-Sale soon (??)

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## RjAFX

Dave I'm glad I think it's the best looking of the bunch......it makes it easier when spending that kind of money. I have been after that car since the mid 80's when it came out. I have a few 9 inch indexed notebooks that I kept track of my mail orders in. In each and every order placed from a half dozen vendors is an oder for that car....I chased it on the phone and it the car, and it always got away from me. Now I have it, and it really feels good...and looks good too. Only thing with the 962's is they sit on the chassis like RallyCars. 

I have no idea what's up with Terry's site, or how far along he is with getting LifeLike back to Life, pun intended. When I need something I just call.


----------



## smokinHOs

I too appreciate the 962s.. The actual livery cars are my favorite. Not that the others aren't nice, I just like the Taka, Kenwood, GReddy, etc. Nice job finding it. I have some cars on my list that are few and far between. But if there wasn't a few unicorns to hunt down, collecting wouldn't be as much fun. -M&m


----------



## RjAFX

smokinHOs said:


> I too appreciate the 962s.. The actual livery cars are my favorite. Not that the others aren't nice, I just like the Taka, Kenwood, GReddy, etc. Nice job finding it. I have some cars on my list that are few and far between. But if there wasn't a few unicorns to hunt down, collecting wouldn't be as much fun. -M&m




I like the kill ... lol


----------



## XracerHO

*Faller VW Bug Set*

Could not believe a Complete Mint Faller VW Set with Mint original Box & wrapped. Has to be an add on set since it only contained what was pictured on box (no power pack & only one VW car & controller with track for oval).




The person included a Mint Corvette (non Faller) with the Mint Faller VW Bug!





Both cars have worm gear drive. The photo reflections do not due justice to the shine of the cars & their chrome. 



Cleaned & heavily greased worm gears & both run very well. Lucky to be in the right place at the right time to purchase the set! ..RL


----------



## RjAFX

That's an outstanding find.....


----------



## smokinHOs

*Faller cars*

Do the Faller cars run ok on a typical US power supply or do you have to turn down the juice? I read somewhere that someone burnt a faller chassis on their home track. Thanks. M&m


----------



## Marty

smokinHOs said:


> Do the Faller cars run ok on a typical US power supply or do you have to turn down the juice? I read somewhere that someone burnt a faller chassis on their home track. Thanks. M&m


I've never had any problems running Faller cars with Aurora power supplys.

Marty


----------



## Rich Dumas

Those Porsche 962s are actually 956s. The two cars look almost the same, the 962 has a longer wheelbase and a more blunt nose. Viper Scale Racing has body clips that let the body sit lower.


----------



## smokinHOs

*P962s vs P956s*

I think I make the mistake all the time simply because I was raised on Tyco (Hp7 and 440s) - although the stable is much more diverse now. The Tycos were always referred to as 962s so it kind of stuck. - M&m


----------



## XracerHO

Marty said:


> I've never had any problems running Faller cars with Aurora power supplys.
> 
> Marty


Thanks Marty, I too never had any problem running Faller cars with Aurora OR TYCO power sources & they will take the same amount of power any Aurora or Tyco car will. Hope this answers your question, SmokinHO. ..RL


----------



## RjAFX

Rich Dumas said:


> Those Porsche 962s are actually 956s. The two cars look almost the same, the 962 has a longer wheelbase and a more blunt nose. Viper Scale Racing has body clips that let the body sit lower.



956/962/962C we know but AFX called the GReddy a 962 from what I remember either way it's not a big deal. They called others 956, it seems petty to have put 956/962/962C in every post all the time. The Viper "Low Rider Body Clip" doesn't fit well in the 956/962/962C, or I would have used one of the 55 I have in all of my 956/962/962C's. I'm not going to grind and shave the inner body of a trailer queen to use it. However I did grind and shave inside the body of one of Chaparral's that I race in our BSRT 905 class. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/members/rjafx-albums-rjafx-picture12178-20180406-133243-1-1-1-1.html

More pictures are in this link. I could have gotten it lower, but it's good enough for me until I can work on it more. I know I'm not the first person to lower a Chaparral, and many other AFX cars. Nor am I the first person to buy the Viper Low Rider Body Clip from Viper Scale Racing, or HardenCreekSlotCars. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/112-slot-car-box-stock-collecting/554665-chaparral-2d-lowered.html


----------



## RjAFX

I'm thinking I may buy another AFX #5 red/black Porsche 962 and make myself a look-a-like of this. I'm guessing one of the usual sources will have a waterslide set of decals to do it. 



It will not be a carbon copy, or clone if you prefer. It will be more like a Bob Akin tribute car. 



Maybe the GrammerPolice will team up with the PunctuationPolice to come out and issue a few citations for this post.


----------



## alpink

if you check out Vincent's wheels, out of Germany I think, ....
you can replicate those wheels with inserts he makes.


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> if you check out Vincent's wheels, out of Germany I think, ....
> you can replicate those wheels with inserts he makes.


Yeppers, or very close to it.


----------



## Dslot

*Still a few out there ... even in Texas*

I was in a thrift/antique store yesterday - one of those packed to the ceiling with old stuff - on counters, in cases, in bins, on shelves, in boxes, piled on the floor and in the corners. I haven't been active in slots for a few years, but I had to ask. The clerk went to a solidly-packed wall case, slid back the glass, reached up onto the top shelf and brought down two T-jets. He must have an incredible memory.

The Mustang coupe in turquoise/blk/gry looked good, except the chassis was put in backward. 

A Wild Ones Camaro was in its clear box with paperwork, decals, fragments of the red foam pad and some spare tires, including four skinnies for the Mustang. 

The bodies are exceptional. Mustang has spots of chrome wear, otherwise near perfect. Camaro has some light scuffs on the roof and rear deck, and a tiny nick in the driver's-side window. Both have split front posts, shiny surfaces, intact wheelwells, and solid-rivet chassis that run. Tires still have some flex in them. The Camaro's pickups are tarnished black, so I assume they're the original Wild Ones silver-plated ones. The Mustang doesn't appear to have much run-time, but the brushes are worn thin, so I guess it was driven a lot, but carefully (or the chassis has been switched).

$25 for both. Not a jaw-dropping deal, but I'm happy.

-- D


----------



## Dslot

It wouldn't let me upload this pic to the previous message. Here are the extras with the WO Camaro.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cooooool deal.....!!! Feels good to run up on slotcars in an old store or yard sale...RM


----------



## alpink

steal of the day.
congrats


----------



## A/FX Nut

My jaw dropped. That's a great deal. I love hearing these stories.

Randy.


----------

